# (OOC) Scourge of Daggerford (Full)



## FitzTheRuke

*IC Story Thread*
Scourge of Daggerford

*Rogue's Gallery*
People of Daggerford

I've been thinking of doing this for awhile, so I think I'll start:

*The Game*

I'm looking for some players for a campaign that is a fusion of *Ghosts of Dragonspear Castle* and *Scourge of the Sword Coast*.

For those that don't know (and I'd prefer it if you haven't played at _least_ one of those two before) both those adventures take place around the same time in and around the city of *Daggerford* - the largest place on the trade road between *Baldur's Gate* and *Waterdeep* on the *Forgotten Realms' Sword Coast.*

It'll be a bit sandboxy, with tons of NPCs to interact with and places to explore.

*The Characters

Level 1* - to start, but I will be doing Milestone XP, level 1 should go by quickly.
*Standard Arra*y - but you can "fudge" some points around here or there using point-buy to make the character more the way you see them.
*Hit Points *- Max at Level 1, and the die "averages" after that.
*Sources* - I'm open to any WotC product, but I'd rather you stay away from UA as much as possible.
*Starting Cash* - 200gp or if you are lazy, take the starting gear from class and background. One or the other.

*Background -* I'd like to work with you to create a variety of reasons for each character to be in Daggerford. You could be a local, a traveller, or whatever, but I'd like each of you to have a pre-existing relationship with some NPC or some other aspect of the area.  I'd like it to be an important part of the story, but at the same time, this is PBP, so I don't want to waste too much time on it. Just a basic idea as to who you are and why you're there and who you know will do.

I'll do a second post with some NPC profiles for your information. (And a map, if I won't get in trouble for it.)

Let me know what you think! (Or if I forgot anything important).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

*DAGGERFORD 
*
Daggerford, a relic of an earlier age, stands beside the Delimbiyr River. The walled village with its central keep reflects its origin as the feudal seat of a lord within a much larger kingdom. Its customs and laws are holdovers from that time. Rule is hereditary, and dukedom goes to the firstborn male. Anyone living in the lands claimed by Daggerford pays taxes to the duke in coin and goods. All able-bodied people also serve turns in the duke’s army and must be ready to answer his call to arms, unless they pay scutage, buying their way out of service. Scutage, in turn, grants the duke funds to pay for full-time soldiers and guards, whom the duke uses to enforce law and custom. Those customs and laws include the guilds that control day-to-day affairs through a council of self-important busybodies. Despite its small size, Daggerford is an important hub for trade. The Delimbiyr River becomes shallow at Daggerford (thus the “ford” in its name), so boat traffic from the east has to stop. This traffic meets with caravans traveling north or south on the Trade Way. Thus goods, business, and taxes enrich what might otherwise be considered a petty, rural fiefdom.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

*NPCs

Nobles

**Duke Maldwyn Daggerford*
Maldwyn, the duke of Daggerford, is a selfish, arrogant man far more interested in being respected and admired than he is in ruling the region. He enjoys the pleasures accorded to him by his station, considering himself a connoisseur of fine food and wine. Unlike many of his forebears, he has never had an adventure and has no interest in facing such terrible danger. The duke is a handsome human of not quite middle age. He dresses in the finest clothing, made from exotic cloths imported from around the world. Maldwyn bears the traditional weapon of the dukes of Daggerford, a _flame tongue_ sword named _Lawflame_. The blade is said to have a mind and personality all its own.

*Lady Morwen Daggerford*
Duke Maldwyn’s older sister, Lady Morwen, is a stern and serious human woman, less outwardly amiable but more noble at heart than her selfish brother. Few people in Daggerford know her well, although she often trains alongside the militia and regularly pays visits to the shrine of Tempus. Those who have seen beneath her gruff exterior have become convinced that she is a born leader who would be a better ruler than Maldwyn. Morwen would never say so, but she and many others feel that Daggerford should abandon the outmoded convention of primogeniture and allow Morwen to take her brother’s place. Recognizing her competence, and perhaps seeking to keep her from agitating for his title, Maldwyn has appointed Morwen his Master of Arms, which gives her military command of the castle. The title keeps Morwen content, for now. Lady Morwen’s brown hair has gone prematurely white, but her face looks younger than her forty-odd years. She wears leather or even heavier armor as often as she does the finery appropriate to her station.

*Sir Isteval of Cormyr*
A former adventurer and Purple Dragon Knight of far-off Cormyr, Sir Isteval is living out his retirement in Daggerford. Believing that the kingdom of Cormyr was a light to the world, a shining example of everything that a nation should be, he fought boldly against the forces of chaos and evil wherever they threatened the stability of his home realm. As his power grew, he assembled several different groups of like-minded adventurers to help spread the vision of Cormyr’s glory into the Western Heartlands. His former companions are spread up and down the Heartlands and the North, from Cormyr to Baldur’s Gate and the Moonsea to Icewind Dale. In a fateful battle against an ancient green dragon, Isteval suffered a grievous wound to his leg that has never fully healed. His wounded leg means that Isteval’s greatest quests are now behind him, but he has never lost his vision of Cormyr as it should be—a beacon and bastion against encroaching darkness. Isteval is a paladin of Amaunator, but he views the god in an outmoded light as Lathander, the god of dawn and new beginnings, which some members of the church of Amaunator might consider heretical. Isteval is a slender and tawny-skinned human with dark brown hair salted with gray. He often wears the plate armor of a knight, although his left leg is braced and he carries a walking stick as well as his greatsword.

*Elves and Half-Elves

Sir Darfin Floshin*
Darfin “Longwalker” Floshin inherited two heavy burdens from his gold elf father, Elorfindar: his desire to see a new kingdom of Phalorm, and the guardianship of the Floshin Estate.
In his youth, Darfin’s father witnessed the founding of Phalorm, the three-crowned kingdom of the elves of Ardeep, dwarves of Dardath, and humans of Delimbiyran. This strongly allied realm also had large gnome and halfling populations, making it a beacon of acceptance and civilization in an often uncivil time. For nearly a century, Phalorm’s humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, and halflings fought shoulder to shoulder against orcs, goblinoids, and worse threats in the North. But that period came to a catastrophic conclusion. Young Darfin watched his father attempt to rebuild this realm, and he watched his father’s efforts fail. Over the years, Lord Elorfindar Floshin aided and advised the rulers of Daggerford, often with the help of Darfin. Much of the credit for Daggerford’s success can be laid at the feet of these two elves, though Duke Maldwyn does not seek or trust his advice. Upon Elorfindar’s death, Darfin, as the first born, inherited the Floshin Estate. Accustomed to years-long journeys to distant lands while his father lived, “Longwalker” now feels tied down. He is uncertain what to do with the legacies he’s inherited. Darfin takes some consolation from that fact that his sister Shalendra has returned. Due to some disagreement she had with Elorfindar, Darfin had not seen her in decades, but he now hopes they can honor their father’s memory together.

*Kelson Darktreader*
Grandson of Elorfindar Floshin and a nephew to Darfin, Kelson Darktreader is a half-elf approaching two hundred years of age. He has served as Master of the Hunt to generations of Daggerford dukes. No one in Daggerford knows the Misty Forest and High Moor better than Kelson. The Huntmaster is taciturn, never using two words where one will do. His long hair is silver and his face shows the weight of years. He is still spry, however, leading hunts and taking rangers out into the wilds to teach them the secrets of forests, hills, and moors.

*Filarion Filvendorson*
Filarion Filvendorson is Kelson Darktreader’s half-brother, born to and raised by a different mother. He is a nephew to Darfin Floshin. Filarion, a wood elf, is close to neither Darfin nor Kelson. Filarion disappeared from Daggerford for many years in search of his father, Filvendor, but the death of Elorfindar drew him back. With Filvendor presumed dead, Filarion had hoped for inheritance. However, except for a few keepsakes and special items, Darfin was the sole heir. In an attempt to bridge the gap between them, Darfin recently purchased the house where Filarion once lived and gave it to his nephew, but Filarion has so far been more resentful than grateful. Filarion was trained as a thief. To win a few friends and make some extra money, he trains guard and militia members in stealth skills and scouting. He also provides aid to adventurers in the area.

*Wizards and Priests
*
*Delfen Yellowknife*
Delfen Yellowknife is a human wizard rumored to have came to Daggerford from the East over a century ago. No one knows the secret of his longevity. Delfen’s name of Yellowknife might come from the gold-trimmed magic dagger he bears—or it might not. He is swarthier and shorter than the usual in the Daggerford area, but has an agreeable and easy manner. Though he is shrouded in mystery, he is quite amiable and always ready to help the people of Daggerford. Delfen frequently takes on students and has three or four apprentices in constant attendance.

*Trista the Shadowed*
Trista has been the official court wizard of the dukes of Daggerford since the untimely death of her mentor, Gwaereth the Gray, seventy years ago. She is now approaching her hundredth birthday, and is frail and nearly blind. However, her magical power is greater than ever, and she is greatly feared both within the court and in the town in general. The only person in the ducal castle who doesn’t avoid her is Lady Morwen, who is fond of the “old witch” (a term of endearment in her mind) and spends hours plying her with questions
about the history of the town and the region.
*
Hadeshah*
The local priest of Chauntea is a reclusive mystic who prefers to spend her time in the temple garden rather than interacting with other people any more than is strictly necessary. Hadeshah was born and raised in the hamlet of Gillian’s Hill, and still finds the size of even a small town like Daggerford, with its stone walls and broad streets, overwhelming. Her three young assistants handle perform most of the rites ofChauntea, at least those that take place outside the temple. Hadeshah is a middle-aged wisp of a woman, barely five feet tall and very slender. She white robes at all times, donning an emerald green stole for ceremonial occasions.

*Darrondar Gweth*,
The local priest of Tempus used to be a soldier in Waterdeep and came to Daggerford after an ill-fated skirmish that left most of his company dead. Though many priests of Tempus are interested in stirring up war for its own sake, Gweth is more devoted to honoring the memory of his fallen friends. In this, his attitude is very much in keeping with most of the rest of the town, and though he rarely leads more than a handful of people in the worship of his god, he is well liked and respected in Daggerford. Darrondar Gweth is a middle-aged man who has not lost his warrior’s build even as his temples have grayed. He wears a battered breastplate over dark gray robes lined with crimson. His blue eyes and the wrinkles
around them reveal the grief that consumes him.

*Luc Sunbright*
The self-important and blustery Luc Sunbright is the chief priest of Amaunator in Daggerford.  Luc considers the duke’s favor to be a mark of distinction that he has somehow earned, despite the fact that the dukes of Daggerford have worshiped at his temple since long before he was born. He is very class-conscious, and those farmers and merchants who come to rites at his temple often find themselves brushed aside in favor of wealthier or more noble folk. Luc is a handsome man in his prime, with golden hair and a full beard. He wears robes of gold and rose, and a fine circlet of gold around his head.

*Curran Corvalin*
The halfling who looks after Fairfortune Hall claims to be from Baldur’s Gate and to have “lucked into” his money when a relative died, he won a bet, he had some investments come through, and he found a chest of jewels that someone had lost—all on the same day. Curran’s devotion to Tymora resulted, and his move to Daggerford came about because, he says, “Money is harder to hold onto in Baldur’s Gate.” Although Curran is a priest of sorts, he is no cleric and possesses no magical powers. People don’t begrudge the halfling his wealth and leisurely life, since he’s a jolly fellow as generous as the Hardcheese halflings of the Happy Cow Tavern. Each year at Midsummer, he helps fund the town’s celebration, striving to make each one more magnificent than the last. If he’s not in the shrine during the day, or helping folks down on their luck, it’s a likely bet that Curran is in the Lady Luck Tavern.

*Dwarves*

*Derval Ironeater*
Derval Ironeater is a dwarven blacksmith who came to the town of Daggerford with his family about two centuries ago. He is highly regarded in Daggerford. Various members of his fairly large extended family help out at the forge and hire out for construction work in the area. Derval is a venerable dwarf who can barely walk and prefers to be carried in an awkwardly heavy iron chair. He no longer attends Council meetings and usually sends a proxy in his absence. He is usually close-mouthed, but as Derval oversees the work of his underlings, people have heard him mutter things like, “Perhaps not as good as they made under Illefarn, but good enough, good enough . . .”

*Jekk Ironfist*
Jekk Ironfist realized the significance of his last name only recently. Like his shield dwarf father, he was a gladiator in Hillsfar’s arena. His father, Kellack, was known as Killer Ironfist, because of his name and because he fought with a black-iron cestus. Sir Isteval and the rest of the Company of the Sunlit Sea freed Jekk from the arena (too late for Kellack). Jekk fought beside them until the group disbanded. With time to contemplate his life, Jekk looked into how his father had come to be a gladiator. Jekk discovered that Ironfist was not just a moniker but also the name of a dwarf clan. Fortuitously for Jekk, that clan had put down roots near Daggerford, the home of Isteval. With help from locals, Jekk seeks to learn more
about the dwarves he believes to be his ancestors.

*Soldiers and Militia*

*Sherlen Miller*
The commander of the Daggerford militia and constable of the town, Sherlen Miller strives every day to live up to her namesake, a great hero of Daggerford, Sherlen “Spearslayer.” Sherlen considers it an honor to serve in the same role that Spearslayer did a hundred years ago. Her different roles require disparate aspects of Sherlen’s personality. As commander of the militia, Sherlen is responsible for teaching townsfolk basic combat techniques. She’s happy as a trainer, willing to school fellow warriors in advanced tricks. As constable, she mediates disputes and looks after the duke’s interests, a role in which she is much less comfortable. Sherlen is a young human woman of strong build, with short brown hair and green eyes. She typically wears studded leather armor and is rarely seen without a spear, which she carries in honor of her namesake.

...and a ton of merchants, farmers, innkeepers, riverfolk, and other commoners that I can flesh out if it suits your fancy. In particular if you'd like to be a humble "nobody" who raises their station.


----------



## Archon Basileus

Can I apply for a spot? 

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Absolutely. Got any character ideas?


----------



## Archon Basileus

Yup. A simple one, really. Dwarf cleric, visiting his mentor in town. Possible?

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Archon Basileus

And thanks for the opportunity, man!

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Archon Basileus said:


> Yup. A simple one, really. Dwarf cleric, visiting his mentor in town. Possible?




Give him a soldier background and you can make him one of the Priest of Tempus' old war-buddies, even if you pick another god (you could have taken vows _after_ the war. Maybe in an attempt to make amends. It seems things went badly and he's riddled with survivor's-guilt. (You don't have to be, but we could make your relationship... interesting.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Someone please let me know if I'm not supposed to post maps from the adventure.

They are by Mike Schley, by the way, and he's great. Buy maps off of him. He deserves it.

Link: www.mikeschley.com


----------



## Archon Basileus

Anything that helps you. I just wanted to draw a base concept, but as soon as you give me some numbers yo work with I can make a deeper background! 

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Archon Basileus said:


> Anything that helps you. I just wanted to draw a base concept, but as soon as you give me some numbers yo work with I can make a deeper background!




Numbers? Is there something you need that isn't in the first post?


----------



## Archon Basileus

Hahaha! No, sorry! I was looking for creation parameters and it wnet right by me! Cell phone screen does not help hehe

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FitzTheRuke

My original first post said "any source". I've revised it because I realize people could take that to include 3PP and DM's Guild stuff, which I'd rather stay away from. (For the same reason I'd like to avoid UA), it's not a reflection of my lack-of-respect for the product, it's just that I don't want to have to look-up what any of it does. Costs me too much time.


----------



## Fradak

Count me in if it's ok for you. Don't know what to play yet but I'll tell you tomorrow (2 am here).


----------



## tglassy

*(OOC) Scourge of Daggerford (Recruiting)*

I'm game. I do hate level 1 characters, but I can live with it. 

I'm thinking a Noble of some kind. I never play combat types, so a Paladin or even just a straight Fighter might be fun. I'll read over the NPC list and see where he could fit. 

It'll also be easier having only one character instead of four!


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## FitzTheRuke

tglassy said:


> It'll also be easier having only one character instead of four!




As long as it doesn't slow down your posting _there_!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak said:


> Count me in if it's ok for you. Don't know what to play yet but I'll tell you tomorrow (2 am here).




Yeah, get some sleep first!


----------



## River Song

I'm in, no paladin this time....

Might be a halfling rogue, I have never played one in 30 years of gaming.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

River Song said:


> I'm in, no paladin this time.....




You could be a member of (or a rival of) the Hardcheese family. Their name is a bit silly, as is the name of their Happy Cow Tavern:

*The Happy Cow Tavern:*
The Hardcheese family of strongheart halflings has run the Happy Cow Tavern, a homey alehouse, for generations. The drink is cheap, the pace is slow, and the talk is about farms and farming. The Hardcheeses run a large dairy operation and own various pieces of good farmland around Daggerford that they rent out to tenants. These farms provide the tavern with the cheeses that gave the halflings their family name and the other simple staples served at the Happy Cow. The Hardcheeses are well known for their generosity, and they are happy to lend money to folk they know. Their bar serves as a bank to most of the farmers of the region, much to the consternation of Lady Belinda Anteos of the Sword Coast Traders’ Bank.

... but I sometimes like to play _against_ the obvious and make them more interesting (or at least deeper, than the obvious).

Or you could be a bit silly. I don't mind silly, as long as there isn't too much of it.


----------



## tglassy

I'm leaning towards a Noble Human Fighter, perhaps related to the Duke in some way. A knight, as it were. Honestly, I'd like to do Variant Human and take the Ritual Caster Feat. 

Basically, he was trained in both magic and martial skills growing up, but when he got old enough he chose to become a knight, rather than a wizard. He still has his old Ritual Spell Book, and will be looking to buy more Ritual spells as he goes. Most likely going Eldritch Knight later, and having Ritual Caster will do wonders to help his spell utility. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## gargoyleking

I had a halfling merchant(Bard) that I never got to play with.  Mind if I drudge him up?

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## gargoyleking

This was my original rogues gallery version of him.  Obviously some adjustments will be needed to make him fit into this campaign.  But his backstory shouldn't be too horrible a transition.

[Sblock]Dandin Applesbane
Lightfoot Halfling / 1st-level Bard / CN

View attachment 82386

BACKGROUND

Dandin grew up on the streets.  He got caught stealing once.  Once.  After that he was far more careful and learned to rely more on his wits and his natural charisma.  Eventually, he caught the eye of one of the local merchants who brought him in as an apprentice.  Over the ensuing 5 years he learned much of the business world and more importantly, how to wheel and deal with the best of them.  Eventually he earned enough to set himself up with a cart, a mule and a small load of supplies.  Bidding his mentor goodbye he set off towards his destiny.  

ROLE-PLAYING
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Personality Trait:  Haggles tirelessly, Always trying to figure out what makes people tick.
Bond: The Bazaar where I learned my trade is the most important place in the world for me.
Ideal: In it for the freedom to do what he pleases, and make some coin on the side.
Flaw: I'm never satisfied with what I have.  I always want more.

APPEARANCE
Gender: male
Age: 25 years
Height: 2' 10"
Weight: 38 lbs
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Blue

STATS 
Str 8 (-1)
Dex 16 (+3)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 14 (+2)
Wis 14 (+2)
Cha 14 (+2)

_: 4D6.HIGH(3) = [5, 3, 6, 1] = 14
4D6.HIGH(3) = [4, 5, 4, 5] = 14
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 3, 2, 3] = 12
4D6.HIGH(3) = [4, 1, 4, 5] = 13
4D6.HIGH(3) = [3, 4, 4, 6] = 14
4D6.HIGH(3) = [1, 4, 2, 2] = 8


HP 9
AC 14 (leather 11 + dex 3)
Prof Bonus +2
Init +3

Speed: 25 ft.
Senses: 

BACKGROUND: Guild Artisan(Merchant var.)
Skill Prof: Insight, Persuasion
Languages: (+2)
Feature:  Guild Membership

RACE: Lightfoot Halfling
+2 Dex, +1 Cha
Speed 25 ft.
Lucky: Reroll 1's on Attack, Abil check, Save throws.  Must keep second result.
Brave:  Adv. on saves vs. frightened.
Halfling Nimbleness:  Move through the space of any creature that is larger than self.
Languages: Common, Halfling
Naturally Stealthy:  May attempt to hide even when obscured only by a creature that is at least 1 size cat. larger than self.

CLASS: Bard 1
Hit Dice: 1d8
Saves: Dex, Cha
Skills: (3)
Spellcasting:
   Cantrips Known: (2)
   Spells Known:  (4)
   Spell Slots: 1st (2)
   Save DC: 12
   Spell Attack Mod: +4
   Ritual Casting
   Focus (Musical Instrument)
Bardic Inspiration (1d6, 0/2 used) 


PROFICIENCIES & SAVES
Armor: Light
Weapons: Simple Weapons, Hand xbows, Longswords, Rapiers, Shortswords
Tools: Flute, Dulcimer, Lyre


SKILLS
Deception 
Insight 
Performance 
Persuasion 
Stealth 

Languages:  Common, Halfling, Elvish, Dwarvish

Spells:
   Cantrips
     Minor Illusion
     Viscious Mockery
   1st Level  slots used
     Comprehend Languages
     Detect Magic
     Identify
     Faerie Fire

ATTACKS
Rapier +5, 1d8+3(P), Finesse


EQUIPMENT ( 21.5/ 40 lbs comfortably carry / 120 lbs max carry)
Coinage:  Gold (12), Silver (7), Copper (8)
(Starting Equipment as Class +Background)
Rapier 
Dagger 
Sling (60 bullets) 
Flute
Leather Armor 
Traveler's Clothes 


Cart: (Mule pulled)
   Chest
      Set of fine clothes, Bottle of Ink, Ink pen, lamp, flask of oil (2), Sheets of paper(5), Case (map/scroll)(2), Vial of perfume, sealing wax, soap, Bedroll, Blanket (2)[/sblock]

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Kobold Stew

I'm interested. I've had an idea for a human rogue based on Wisdom and Charisma. I think he would be fun to play, but not especially powerful in combat -- ideally he'd be a ranged combatant primarily. Expertise in Deception, and maybe Insight.

Ties: born in Daggerford; maybe the high school sweetheart of Sherlen Miller, but she had a purpose and he's always sort of drifted by on being nice and occasionally helpful. He's often on the wrong side of the law, but only for small things, and maybe it's just to spend time with her. Doesn't style himself as an adventurer. 

Sources: PHB, variant human; eventually SCAG's Investigator. I'd like the availability of the Magic Stone Cantrip (EEPC), which allows him to use a sling for sneak attack, which he'd get with the Magic Initiate Feat.

(Also, I see another rogue pitched above; I think more than one is fine, esp. since mine wouldn't be optimized; but I'm not trying to tread on toes, and it's okay if for party balance you choose others. I am in other PbP games already.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

tglassy said:


> I'm leaning towards a Noble Human Fighter, perhaps related to the Duke in some way. A knight, as it were. Honestly, I'd like to do Variant Human and take the Ritual Caster Feat.




Sounds good. Perhaps a cousin who normally lives in Waterdeep or elsewhere, but is visiting.

I usually imagine PCs as the "People who step up when trouble starts." They can be anyone, really, but they step up.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> I had a halfling merchant(Bard) that I never got to play with.  Mind if I drudge him up?




Looks good. I've got some background ideas, I'll post about later.


----------



## tglassy

*(OOC) Scourge of Daggerford (Full-ish)*

Name: no name yet
Race: Lawful Good Human
Class: Fighter 1
Background: Waterdhavian Noble

HP: 12
AC: 18 (chain shirt 

Str: 16
Dex: 10
Con: 14
Int: 14
Wis: 8
Cha: 12

Skills:
History
Persuasion
Athletics
Perception

Proficiencies:
All Armor
Shields
All Weapons
Strength/Con Saving throws
Gaming set: Cards

Languages:
Common
Draconic
Elvish


Weapons:
Longsword: +5/1d8+5
Hand crossbow: +2/1d6

Feat: Ritual Caster

Rituals:
Find Familiar (Celestial Hawk)
Detect Magic

FEATURE: KEPT IN STYLE
While you are in Waterdeep or elsewhere in the North your house sees to your everyday needs. Your name     signet are sufficient to cover most of your expenses; the inns, taverns, and festhalls you frequent are glad to re- cord your debt and send an accounting to your family's estate in Waterdeep to settle what you owe.
This advantage enables you to live a comfortable life- style without having to pay 2 gp a day for it, or reduces the cost of a wealthy or aristocratic lifestyle by that amount. You may not maintain a less affluent lifestyle and use the difference as income-the benefit is a line of credit, not an actual monetary reward.

Class Features:
Fighting Style - Dueling
Second Wind

Equipment:
Chain Mail 
Longsword 
Hand Crossbow (20 bolts)
Shield 
Explorers Pack 
A set of travelers clothes 
A signet ring 
8 gp 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## tglassy

Never sure which languages to take. I get two extra. What do you suggest?


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> I'm interested. I've had an idea for a human rogue based on Wisdom and Charisma.
> 
> Ties: born in Daggerford; maybe the high school sweetheart of Sherlen Miller, but she had a purpose and he's always sort of drifted by on being nice and occasionally helpful. He's often on the wrong side of the law, but only for small things, and maybe it's just to spend time with her. Doesn't style himself as an adventurer.




I love that background. Let's do it. I don't mind two rogues, if it happens. They can be built pretty differently. (And as a fan of the class, I know what they can do.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

tglassy said:


> Never sure which languages to take. I get two extra. What do you suggest?




Think about whether you want to speak to your allies, or your enemies. And then decide who those people are.

When you've got two, you can do one of each. 

Also, if you are a Waterdavian noble, it could be something like Elvish or Draconic, both of which I imagine to be taught like French and Latin, are to nobles throughout history in the real world.


----------



## tglassy

I'd actually rather have the Waterdhavian Noble
Feature. Everything else is the same. 

FEATURE: KEPT IN STYLE
While you are in Waterdeep or elsewhere in the North your house sees to your everyday needs. Your name     signet are sufficient to cover most of your expenses; the inns, taverns, and festhalls you frequent are glad to re- cord your debt and send an accounting to your family's estate in Waterdeep to settle what you owe.
This advantage enables you to live a comfortable life- style without having to pay 2 gp a day for it, or reduces the cost of a wealthy or aristocratic lifestyle by that amount. You may not maintain a less affluent lifestyle and use the difference as income-the benefit is a line of credit, not an actual monetary reward.


Sent from my iPhone using EN World


----------



## gargoyleking

Dandin is very much the manipulator.  He's more liable to charm his enemies and sow confusion in the ranks than much of anything else.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## gargoyleking

Also, I'm actually not seeing a specific requirement for the perform skill for bards.  I'd like to instead take something more to the character of the character.  History maybe...  Thoughts?


----------



## River Song

FitzTheRuke said:


> You could be a member of (or a rival of) the Hardcheese family. Their name is a bit silly, as is the name of their Happy Cow Tavern:
> 
> *The Happy Cow Tavern:*
> The Hardcheese family of strongheart halflings has run the Happy Cow Tavern, a homey alehouse, for generations. The drink is cheap, the pace is slow, and the talk is about farms and farming. The Hardcheeses run a large dairy operation and own various pieces of good farmland around Daggerford that they rent out to tenants. These farms provide the tavern with the cheeses that gave the halflings their family name and the other simple staples served at the Happy Cow. The Hardcheeses are well known for their generosity, and they are happy to lend money to folk they know. Their bar serves as a bank to most of the farmers of the region, much to the consternation of Lady Belinda Anteos of the Sword Coast Traders’ Bank.
> 
> ... but I sometimes like to play _against_ the obvious and make them more interesting (or at least deeper, than the obvious).
> 
> Or you could be a bit silly. I don't mind silly, as long as there isn't too much of it.





I like that, I will take it.  Mr. Hardcheese will be quite a serious fellow I think, I have a couple of wacky characters and need someone a little more "normal".

We look like having a few rogue(ish) types so just to allow us some variety I am planning on having Mr Hardcheese to be a master locksmith and cook extraordinaire, any problem with expertise in cooks tools or something along those lines? 

I know it is not very sensible from a combat focus but with this many rogues we can have some fun.


----------



## Kobold Stew

FitzTheRuke said:


> Sounds good. Perhaps a cousin who normally lives in Waterdeep or elsewhere, but is visiting.
> 
> I usually imagine PCs as the "People who step up when trouble starts." They can be anyone, really, but they step up.



cool -- I'll be ready by tomorrow night.


----------



## eayres33

I feel the need to over commit myself but do not have a great idea of these story lines, I know nothing before 5E, first is there still room, second what is the general theme/atmosphere of these story archs


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Also, I'm actually not seeing a specific requirement for the perform skill for bards.  I'd like to instead take something more to the character of the character.  History maybe...  Thoughts?




Absolutely. You get three musical instrument proficencies as a bard that by the rules, don't stack with perform anyway, so if you're performing a musical act you'd only roll one or the other anyway, and that's even assuming you want to perform anyway. Maybe you're just not that kind of bard.  Feel free.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

River Song said:


> We look like having a few rogue(ish) types so just to allow us some variety I am planning on having Mr Hardcheese to be a master locksmith and cook extraordinaire, any problem with expertise in cooks tools or something along those lines?
> 
> I know it is not very sensible from a combat focus but with this many rogues we can have some fun.




Expertise in cooks tools sounds pretty sweet to me. This sounds like it might wind up being a party that doesn't always hack-first. I have no problem with that.


----------



## gargoyleking

Btw, bard maybe, healer not so much.  At least not to start.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

eayres33 said:


> I feel the need to over commit myself but do not have a great idea of these story lines, I know nothing before 5E, first is there still room, second what is the general theme/atmosphere of these story archs




I know how you feel regarding over commitment. I feel the same way. As far as I know, there's still room. I haven't done a head-count yet. 

The overall theme is "Stuff is going on in the places around Daggerford that will (and may already) threaten the city if nothing is done about it. Lots of stuff is going on. It may all be connected. For various reasons, these are the people who step-up and do something about it."

I'd like this one to be generally heroic, but I would like depth to the character motivations. (Within reason, PBP is not the best venue for depth. - It doesn't have to be huge writing sessions, but I'd like some thought be given to _why_ your character does stuff.)


----------



## gargoyleking

FitzTheRuke said:


> I know how you feel regarding over commitment. I feel the same way. As far as I know, there's still room. I haven't done a head-count yet.
> 
> The overall theme is "Stuff is going on in the places around Daggerford that will (and may already) threaten the city if nothing is done about it. Lots of stuff is going on. It may all be connected. For various reasons, these are the people who step-up and do something about it."
> 
> I'd like this one to be generally heroic, but I would like depth to the character motivations. (Within reason, PBP is not the best venue for depth. - It doesn't have to be huge writing sessions, but I'd like some thought be given to _why_ your character does stuff.)



LOL. Profit!

Adventure, loot,  load up cart, go back to the city and sell at a massive profit.  Rinse, repeat.  Also,  morals optional, but appearing heroic is good for business.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Head-count:  Archon, Fradak, Tglassy, Kobold, River, Goyle, Eayres... yep, getting pretty full.


----------



## gargoyleking

Lol

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> LOL. Profit!




Profit is a perfectly fine motivation. There is nothing profitable about having your town overrun by marauders.  It's true that when I say "heroic" I don't mean that the act has to be heroic in the character's head. I'm just hoping that the general results of the acts are of a saving nature.


----------



## gargoyleking

Lol, Dandin isn't heroic, but He can definitely pull of protagonist as part of his pursuit of wealth.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## River Song

how many are you after? do you have too many?


----------



## Fradak

*(OOC) Scourge of Daggerford (Full-ish)*

Just throwing some ideas: are you ok for a masterless shield guardian (warforged war cleric /abjurator)? A mad wizard (dead) creation or an old tomb guardian , not sure yet. So first level cleric then full wizard. The cleric part is for mechanics and survivability (say his master was his god). Kind of an Ultron but LN. Maybe he is a spell caster or maybe I'll convert spells into magical devices for more construct flavor.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sounds pretty cool. Strange in a group that is more down-to-earth locals, but there can always be a weird one. If you make that guy you could be brought to the table by Sir Istival. That guy got around. He could have discovered you on an adventure. I don't mind the cleric thing, your creators could have been very devout. I'd like you to be pretty ancient.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

River Song said:


> how many are you after? do you have too many?




That should be okay as long as everyone keeps up with whatever pace we end up setting (including me). I think I can handle it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I have a request of everyone: Whenever you use a limited resource, at the end of the post make a "resource: x/y" line. You don't have to post every time where _all_ your resources are at (like some nicely organised PBP players I have seen) just the one you've used at the time you've used it. It provides quick look-back for us all and lets me know that you are taking it into account.

For example:

If you post: "Ludwig drinks his last healing potion! (roll 2d4+2)" 

End the post with "Healing Potions: 0/2"

Okay, that was a poor example, because it was obvious in the post, but do it anyway. (It reminds me that you used to have two.)

Here's a better one:

"Dillon casts fireball into the crowd of chanting cultists! Roll=8d6 fire damage"

Post at the end "Spell Slots (3rd Level): 1/2"

(You can give me all your slots, but at LEAST tell me the one you just used).

Oh, and I mean for ALL limited resources. Short Rest, Long Rest, and purchased (or found or stolen) one-use items. If you can't use it again right away without having another one, it counts. (I am slightly less concerned with things like arrows and pints of lantern-oil, but I wouldn't complain if you chose to show those too).

It just shows me you are thinking about the game so I feel less like I have to do it for you (or double-check).

Feel free to do it for Hit Points too, so I know that we agree on where you are at. You know, when you post something like:

"Alphonso grunts as the crossbow bolt punches into his shoulder. His grip feels weak, but he swings his sword at the orc anyway... (Sword Attack Roll)"

Feel free to end the post:

"HP: 16/28"

I will be posting damage _taken_ when I resolve rounds, but it's nice to know that you know where you're at. Also shows that we agree.


----------



## Archon Basileus

Sheet almost done. I'll post it tonight, ok?

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yup. I'm not in a hurry yet.


----------



## River Song

*Lionel Hardcheese - WIP*

*Lionel Hardcheese*
Halfling – Stout  (M) Rogue, Folk Hero

*The Happy Cow Tavern:*
The Hardcheese family of strongheart halflings has run the Happy Cow Tavern, a homey alehouse, for generations. The drink is cheap, the pace is slow, and the talk is about farms and farming. The Hardcheeses run a large dairy operation and own various pieces of good farmland around Daggerford that they rent out to tenants. These farms provide the tavern with the cheeses that gave the halflings their family name and the other simple staples served at the Happy Cow. The Hardcheeses are well known for their generosity, and they are happy to lend money to folk they know. Their bar serves as a bank to most of the farmers of the region, much to the consternation of Lady Belinda Anteos of the Sword Coast Traders’ Bank.


*Alignment:* cG
*Armor Class: 15 * (Studded Leather + Dex)
*Hit Points: 11*   (1d8+3)
*Speed:* 25 ft.

*Str:   *10 (+0)
*Dex:* {14 + 2Racial} 16 (+3)
*Con:* {15 + 1 Racial} 16 (+3)
*Int:  * 13 (+1)
*Wis:* 12 (+1)
*Cha: *8 (-2) 


*Senses:* Normal vision, passive Perception =  13
*Languages:* Common, Halfling, Thieves Cant
*Skills: *Acrobatics  (+5), Animal Handling (+3), Insight (+3), Investigation (+3), Perception (+3), Survival (+3), 
*Tools:*Thieves Tools, Vehicles – Land, Cooks Utensil


 Saves: Intelligence(+3), Dexterity(+5)
 Prof. Bonus: +2


*Actions*

*Dagger* Melee Attack: +5  Ranged Attack: +5 to hit, 20/60 ft.  Hit: (1d4+3) piercing damage.
*Shortsword * +5 to hit, 1d6+3 piercing damage
*Light Crossbow  * Ranged Attack: +5 to hit, 80/320 ft.  Hit: (1d8+3) piercing damage


*Feature: Rustic Hospitality *

*Equipment*

Bessie the Mule - 8gp
Cart 15 gp

Cooks Tools                1gp 8lbs - on cart
Thieves Tools              25gp 1lbs
Studdeed Leather        45gp 7lbs
Crossbow Light           25gp 5lbs
Dagger                     2gp 1lbs
Shortsword           10gp 2lbs
Backpack                2gp 5lbs
Bedroll               1gp 7lbs - on cart
Rations (10d)       5gp 20lbs - 2 day in backpack, 8 day in cart
Crossbow Bolts x 20       1gp 1.5lbs
Case             1gp 1lbs
Waterskin           0.2gp 1lbs
Lantern Hooded        5gp 2lbs
Oil x3             0.3gp 3lbs

Total spent: 146 gp and 5 sp

Coins: 53 gp and 5 sp 

1 Potion of Healing 50gp

Leaves: 3gp and 5 sp




*Class features*
*Armour:*light
*Weapons:*Simple, hand crossbows, longsword, rapiers, short swords
*Expertise: *Cooks Utensils, Thieves Tools
*Sneak Attack:* 1d6

*Racial Features:*
Lucky: Reroll attack, ability check or save or 1
Brave: adv on saves against fear
Halfling Nimbleness:  move through space of creatures larger
Stout Resilience: adv on poison saves, resistant to poison damage


*Background* 
Lionel's first love is cooking, however due to the families holdings and operation as a quasi-banking firm; his father felt it necessary for at least one of his children to have some ability with locks and the like. He arranged for his son to train with Hartnel Percen; a member of the Thieves Guild and whilst Lionel applied himself out of duty it wasn't his passion. However, duty rules his life, duty to family and duty to Daggerford and Lionel was always one of the first to volunteer for any civic duties that may be required.

*Description*: Standing at 3 feet tall, Lionel has brown hair, hazel eyes and fair skin like most of his family. He is a little chubby as he believes no one would trust a skinny cook. He loves to prepare food and see the delight on peoples faces and in addition to his normal milking and cooking duties at the Happy Cow Tavern; is is also a master locksmith for the funds that are stored there.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Any openings still? I have had a dwarven ranger lying around. I could tweak his backstory for this campaign. Or I could play any other role that's needed.


Sent from my SM-G900P using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Re: Lionel Hardcheese

Awesome. I already like the little guy. I'll open an RG soon.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> Any openings still? I have had a dwarven ranger lying around. I could tweak his backstory for this campaign. Or I could play any other role that's needed.




Hmmmm... Eight? Is eight too much? I'll give it a shot. I suppose worst-case scenario, I could split the group in two when my Vault of the Dracolich game ends. I think I shouldn't run four games, but three should be okay. Vault of the Dracolich is (by it's nature) a finite game, and while I've expanded it quite a bit, we're about halfway through (since May) so my guess is we will finish... September-ish?

I'll try and make eight work until then.

Full now, though.


----------



## gargoyleking

Two halflings?  Should be interesting...

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Let's see, we have:

Archon Basileus playing a Dwarven Cleric
Fradak playing Warforged Cleric/Wizard
Tglassy playing a Human Noble Fighter
Kobold Stew playing a Human Rogue
River Song playing Lionel Hardcheese, a Halfling Rogue
Gargoyleking playing Dandin Applesbane, a Halfling Bard
Eayres33 playing ??
KahlessNestor playing a Dwarven Ranger

Two Dwarves, Two Halflings, Two Humans, Two Rogues, Interesting.

Eares, make a barroom brawler fighter (or monk) from the human riverfolk underclass! (Just an idea - do what you want.)


----------



## gargoyleking

And one "face".

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## eayres33

Name: Snake of the Trees (Snake)
Race: Tabaxi
Class Level: Sorcerer 1
Background: Outlander
Alignment: CG
Age:  37

[sblock=Combat]
AC: 16
Initiative: +3
Speed 30 ft
Climb: 20 ft
HP 8/8
Hit Dice: 1d6
Size: medium
Dagger +5 to hit 20/60 1d4+3
Sling +5 to hit 30/120 1d4+3
Spell to hit +5
Spell Save DC 13
Cantrips: Firebolt, Mage Hand, Message, Minor Illusion
Spells: Shield, Sleep

[/sblock]
[sblock=Ability Scores]
Ability Score/ST/ Modifier
Strength         8/8/ (-1)
Dexterity        16/16/+3
Constitution  13/15/+1
Intelligence    10/10/0
Wisdom          12/12/+1
Charisma        16/18/+3
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Proficiency Bonus +2
*Acrobatics +5*
Animal Handling +1
Arcana 0
Athletics (-1)
Deception +3
History 0
*Insight +3*
Intimidation +3
Investigation 0
Medicine +1
Nature 0
*Perception +3*
Performance +3
*Persuasion +5*
Religion 0
Sleight of Hand +3
*Stealth +5*
*Survival +3*
Passive Perception 13
Passive Insight 13
[/sblock]
[sblock=Proficiencies]
Languages: Common, dwarvish, draconic, elvish
Armors: none
Weapons: Daggers, darts, slings, quarterstaffs, light crossbows
[/sblock]
[sblock=Features and Traits]
*Darkvision*. You have a cat’s keen senses, especially in the dark. You can see in dim light within 60 feet of you as if it were bright light, and in darkness as if it were dim light. You can’t discern color in darkness, only shades of gray.
*Feline Agility*. Your reflexes and agility allow you to move with a burst of speed. When you move on your turn in combat, you can double your speed until the end of the turn. Once you use this trait, you can’t use it again until you move 0 feet on one of your turns.
*Cat’s Claws.* Because of your claws, you have a climbing speed of 20 ft. In addition, your claws are natural weapons, which you can use to make unarmed strikes. If you hit with them, you deal slashing damage equal to 1d4+your strength modifier, instead of the bludgeoning damage normal for an unarmed strike.
*Cat’s Talent.* You have proficiency in the Perception and Stealth Skills
*Red Dracon Ancestor,* damage type fire, has double proficiency on checks against dragons.
*Draconic Resilience. *At first level your hit point maximum increase by 1 and increases by 1 again whenever you gain a level in this class. Additionally, parts of your skin are covered by a sheen of dragon-like scales. When you aren’t wearing any armor, your AC equals 13 + your dexterity modifier.
*Wanderer.* You have an excellent memory for maps and geography, and you can always recall the general layout of terrain, settlements, and other features around you. In addition you can find food and fresh water for yourself and up to five other people each day, provided that the land offers berries, small game, water and so forth.
*Spell Casting* 4 Cantrips, 2 first level spell slots and 2 known spells

[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
Staff, a hunting trap, a bear claw necklace, a set of traveler’s clothes and belt, 2 daggers, sling, crystal, backpack, crowbar, hammer, 10 pitons, 10 torches,tinderbox, 10 days of rations, 2 waterskin, 50 feet of hempen robe, bedroll, tent, shovel
GP 178, 7 SP
[/sblock]
[sblock=Personality & Appearance]
Tabaxi Obsessions – My curiosity is currently fixed on a monster, in particular red dragons.
Tabaxi Quirks – You have a minor phobia of water and hate getting wet.
Personality trait. I’m driven by a wanderlust that led me away from home.
Ideal. Change, life is like the seasons, in constant change, and we must change with it.
Bond, I’ve been searching my whole life for the answer to a certain question.
Flaw, there is no room for caution in a life lived to the fullest.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]
Snake grew up far from the sword coast and lived with histribe, the Of the Tree Tribe. Always the most curious and the biggest risktaker of his pride, Snake became fascinated with dragon’s once he saw one flyoverhead as a young child. At the age of 20 Snake left his homeland to learnmore about the greater world, his mysterious powers and dragons.

For the ten years after he left his homeland, Snake of theTrees wandered the Sword Coast, joining adventuring groups and doing odd jobsas he adjusted to this strange world of men, elves and dwarves. While helearned much about the world and grew more familiar with his magical powersSnake had never come face to face with another dragon and still had the hungerto learn more about them eating at his soul. Around seven years ago he heard ofan extremely old wizard named Delfen Yellowknife who lived in Daggerford. 

Snake of the Trees has spent the last seven years spendinghalf his time in Daggerford and half of his time out adventuring. While in townSnake lives at the Silver Flood Inn, doing odd jobs around town and spends sometime each reach learning about dragons from Delfen Yellowknife. Most of Snakesexpenses have been paid by the money he has made adventuring, whether itstreasure he has found or wages he has been paid as a porter, a forage, or a guard.

[/sblock]


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Re: Snake

Snake could be looking for information on Red Dragons from Delfen.


----------



## Archon Basileus

There you go!
I'll place the spells as I review the sheet!

Also, I assumed you'd hook him through Darrondar, so I used him in my bg story. Please, if that goes against any part of your lore or the adventure lore (I read none of the adventures you are using) feel free to change everything hehe.

[sblock]

Drui Holderhek
Dwarf – Mountain – Cleric (Tempus), Soldier

Alignment: LG
Armor Class: 14 (Scale mail + Dex)
Hit Points: 11 (1d8+3)
Speed: 25 ft.

Str: 12+2=14 (+2)
Dex: 10 (+0)
Con: 14 + 2=16 (+3)
Int: 13 (+1)
Wis: 15 (+2)
Cha: 8 (-1) 


Senses: Darkvision, passive Perception = 13
Languages: Common, Dwarf
Skills: 
Acrobatics (+0)
Animal Handling (+0)
Arcana (+1)
Athletics (+3) (War)
Deception (-1)
History (+3) (Cleric)
Insight (+2)
Intimidation (+1) (War)
Investigation (+1)
Medicine (+2)
Nature (+1)
Perception (+2)
Performance (-1)
Persuasion (-1)
Religion (+3) (Cleric)
Sleight of Hand (+0)
Stealth (+0)
Survival (+2)
Passive Perception: 12

Tools: Mason tools


Saves: Wisdom(+2), Charisma (-1)
Prof. Bonus: +2

Actions

Warhammer +5 to hit, 1d8+3 bludgeoning (2 lb.) – versatile 1d10

Equipment

Weapons:

Warhammer –                             15GP

Armor: Scale mail –                     50 GP

Adventuring gear:

Abacus                                          2 GP
Bolts (20) –                                   1GP
Case, bolts –                                1GP
Case, scrolls –                              1GP
Chain –                                          5GP
Chalk –                                                                        1CP
Chest –                                          5GP
Clothes, common-                      5GP
Clothes, traveler’s –                   2 GP
Crowbar –                                    25GP
Hammer –                                    2GP
Sledgehammer –                         2GP
Parchment (1 sheet)                                 1SP
Pick, miner’s –                             2GP
Piton –                                                                         5 CP
Pot, Iron –                                    2 GP
Pouch –                                                       5 SP
Rope, silk (50 feet) –                 10 GP
Shovel –                                       2GP
Torch –                                                                         1CP
Whetstone –                                                               1CP
Priest’s pack –                            19GP
Mason’s tools –                         10GP
Dragonchess set –                      1GP

Donkey –                                      8 GP
Saddle                                         10 GP
Saddlebags                                  4GP

Total spent: 193 GP 6 SP 8 CP

Coins: 5 GP 3 SP 2 CP  





Class features
Armor: heavy
Weapons: Simple, martial
Expertise: Cooks Utensils, Thieves Tools
Sneak Attack: 1d6

Racial Features:
Speed: 25 feet
Darkvision: 60 feet in the dark
Dwarven Resilience: advantage for save throws against poison, resistance to poison damage
Dwarven Weapon Training: battleaxe, handaxe, throwing hammer,
and warhammer
Tools: mason tool proficiency
Mountain Dwarf
Dwarven Armor Training: light/medium armor
Background 
Learning his craft from his older brothers, Drui had an early start as an itinerant mason. The three Holderneks helped rising many buildings throughout the Sword Coast, to the point they began making a name for themselves. Eventually, they got their big break: a contract to fortify the base of an old set of towers in the noble quarters of Waterdeep. The commissioned work, though, was not to be. Having lost the contract to the dwarven brothers, a local architect plotted their deaths, hoping to take by force that which his talents would not ensure. Only Drui survived the assassination plot. Lacking options and unable to prove the architect’s involvement in his brothers’ deaths, he became a field engineer for the army of Waterdeep. He was allotted with Darrondar’s unit, and participated in the skirmish that claimed his comrades’ lives. The only reason he managed to survive was Darrondar. Drui fell unconscious during the attack and, to his knowledge, it was the priest that took him from the battlefield, tended his wounds and made him better. Still, he’d accept no gratitude. He simply said that Drui was blessed, protected by Tempus in two different occasions that would otherwise have claimed his life. Rising from his sickbed, after days of meditation, Drui decided that Darrondar was right. He sought out the dwarf and, through his contacts and influence, he became a cleric of Tempus, devoted to the intricacies of just and sacred war. Despite embracing his faith, though, Drui still feels indebted to Darrondar – if not for his life, then for his being accepted among the priests of Tempus. As any man of honor, he’d go to any lengths to pay such debt.

Description: Drui was the tallest among his brothers, going 4’8’’ feet, with large shoulders and a heavy body. Age made his body thicker, and forced his long, dark hair to retreat a bit on the sides, giving him a more respectable air to go along with his braided, black beard. It is said that he was quite outspoken and friendly in his youth. After his brothers’ deaths, though, he became increasingly reclusive and silent, taking to work long, solitary hours, or dedicating himself to unusual forms of study. When socializing, the dwarf becomes blunt, often rude, and demonstrates little patience for anyone that does not respond in a straightforward manner. He tends to consider social gatherings a waste of time. Nonetheless, he seems to be a good problem solver, and sometimes can offer sound advice – despite the brutal way of conveying his words. He is stubborn, and tends to be adamant about his own decisions, but never intrudes someone else’s field of expertise – he holds anyone that knows a trade of choice in great respect. As for his faith, he holds a very pragmatic view of his conceptions. He took to history to learn strategy, and even as he delved into religion and metaphysics, his main interest still revolved around the political scene that allowed Tempus’ faith to spread throughout Faerun. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew

*Tommi, Jyn’s boy*, Rogue 1


​
HP 9, AC 14, Move 30.

[sblock=Rogue 1]*Tommi* 
NG Human Rogue
Level 1

*Abilities*: 
STR 10 (+0)  
DEX 14 (+2, save +4)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 8 (-1, save +1)    
WIS 16 (+3) 
CHA 14 (+2) 

Size M
Speed 30
AC 14
Init +2
Hit Points 9

*Proficiency bonus*: +2
*Proficiencies*: light armor, simple weapons, rogue weapons
*Saves*: INT, DEX
*Skills*: Acrobatics, Deception, Insight, Stealth, Perception, Persuasion, Athletics
*Tools*: Thieves’ tools, Cards, Lute
*Languages*: Common, Thieves’ Cant

*Attacks*:
Sling (+4) 1d4+2 bludgeoning (30/120*)
Magic stone (+5) 1d6+3 bludgeoning (30/120* or 60)
* eligible for sneak attack

*Background* (trait): Urban Bounty Hunter (ear to the ground) [SCAG]
* contact in any city

*Race abilities*: 
* Variant Human: extra skill, feat, +1 dex/wis (incl. above)

*Class abilities*:
* Expertise (double proficiency in Deception and Insight
* Sneak Attack, +1d6 damage.

*Feats*
* Magic Initiate (Druid)
- Cantrips: Magic Stone [EEPC], Guidance
- Level 1: Goodberry

*Skills*
*+4 (dex) Acrobatics*
+3 (wis) Animal Handling
-1 (int) Arcana
*+2 (str) Athletics*
*+6 (cha) Deception* (Expertise)
-1 (int) History
*+7 (wis) Insight* (Expertise)
+2 (cha) Intimidation
-1 (int) Investigation 
+3 (wis) Medicine
+0 (int) Nature
*+5 (wis) Perception* 
+2 (cha) Performance
*+4 (cha) Persuasion*
-1 (int) Religion
+2 (dex) Sleight of Hand
*+4 (dex) Stealth* 
+3 (wis) Survival

*Characteristics*:
Personality: happy go lucky. I've always got by so far. Odds are I will tomorrow as well.
Ideal: Being pleasantly drunk on a hot afternoon with a new friend.
Bond: Jyn, his mom; Sheren, his sometime sweetheart and parole officer.
Flaw: A sleeping bear? I should poke it.

*Equipment*: 
Studded leather (13#, 45gp) 
Sling x 2 (2sp)
sling bullets (4cp) (20/20 left)
Thieves’ tools (1#, 25gp)
Lute (2#, 35gp)
Burglar’s Pack (16gp)
Mistletoe (x2) (2gp)
Cards (5sp)
Traveller's clothes (2gp)
Clothes, common (5sp)
Healer's kit (5gp) (10/10 left)
Signet ring (5gp), from Sheren Miller.
Chalk x3 (3cp)
Bedroll (7#, 1gp) 
Hourglass (1#, 25gp)
Pouch (5sp), containing: 38gp 2sp 3cp.

*Weight*: (150 lbs carrying capacity)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Backstory]When you wanted a blanket for a newborn in Daggerford, every new mother wanted one by Jyn. The widow made them constantly, but they took time, and Jyn had a rule that she would only ever make one for a baby. There was prestige in being the one to commission one of Jyn's blankets for a baby, and as a result, Jyn was often the first to hear when someone was pregnant, sometimes before the father himself. 

Tommi would talk of his mother proudly, even if he never quite found the purpose in life that she possessed. Everyone knew Jyn's boy. His tousled hair always askew; dirt always on his chin or elbow; perhaps his shirt is inside out. He was a sweet kid, but was often in trouble. The favour with which the community held Jyn often meant the people forgave his youthful indiscretions. 

He almost had a job, once. He was apprenticed to a druid's circle, about thirty miles north (the Archdruid had given birth to a second daughter, and had been given one of Jyn's blankets). He spent eight months with them (past the summer solstice, not quite to the equinox), and had shown some promise, learning a few tricks, but one day he wandered off, and was arrested for mischief three nights later in Daggerford, drunk and walking several dogs he had borrowed from unsuspecting homesteaders.  

This was not the first time he had been arrested, but the charges never stuck. Every time had been by Sherlen Miller, which itself was unusual since the constable's responsibilities were many. In their teens, they had dated, but sharpen had already found her purpose in life, and making time for Jyn's boy was always going come second in her life, even if they were each other's first loves. He's regularly on the wrong side of the law, but only for small things, and maybe it's just to spend time with her. 

Tommi has always sort of drifted by on being nice and occasionally helpful. He is a sometime informant, a smalltime gambler, a volunteer medic, and a mediocre musician. He doesn't style himself as an adventurer, but he he puts his nose where it isn't always wanted, and he is a very good listener. Those traits tend not to keep him out of trouble.[/sblock]


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Some things I'd like you to think on: As we start the campaign, how long have you been in Daggerford and where do you stay?

Answer options are: 

Lived there all my life
Been there for awhile
Grew up there, recently returned
Newly arrived

(Or something I haven't thought of along those lines)

Combine it with:

I stay on the property of an NPC (family, friend, or charity)
I rent a space (Inn, shack, or townhouse)
I haven't found lodgings yet.

(Again, feel free to come up with your own)

Which reminds me, give me an idea of your "lifestyle" expenses.


----------



## River Song

Lionel is a local of Daggerford, having been raised in the family business in the Happy Cow. I guess he lives there or wherever the family home is.


----------



## eayres33

Snake has lived in Daggerford off and on for the last 7 years, spending half of the year in town, (usually winter) while spending the other half of the year off adventuring. While in town Snake stays at the Silver Flood Inn. While in town Snake pays for a decent single occupancy room at the inn other than that he tries to keep his expenses down as much as possible, he has no luxury items and most nights he catches his dinner, (rodents in back alleys) on the nights he doesn’t he buys a decent meal.


----------



## tglassy

My noble human, no name yet, is a noble from Waterdeep. He rents space in a tavern, living a Comfortable lifestyle that is paid for by his family. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Snake is somewhat popular with the people of the *Shanties*. They call him "Ratcatcher". It may vex him, but they mean it affectionately and often call to him, *"I sawr a big juicy one over there!"* It would be insulting, but they are honest and friendly (and they really do point him to good ones.)


----------



## Archon Basileus

Temple quarters, if available. He helps at rituals and services in exchange.

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## gargoyleking

Dandin is from the city, orphaned and apprenticed to a local merchant.  He's become a trader in his own right and has moved out of his lodgings.  From now on he's expecting to live out of his cart and off of his earnings.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## KahlessNestor

Angis Hornack is a gold/hill dwarf, so that means he's "not from around here" (i.e. shield/mountain dwarves are in the North). He is the younger son of a wealthy dwarven noble merchant family. He is in self-imposed exile. I think he gets enough from the family to live at Comfortable level, but I think he actually lives at Modest lifestyle, likely with a room either in the inn or above the family's local shop. He is often out of town, running the caravan route between Daggerford and Waterdeep, and sometimes the whole Trade Way all the way down to Baldur's Gate. But that's as close as he ever wants to come to his home in Westgate.

More details forthcoming as I get the bio done. His Background will be a mash up of Noble and Guild Merchant.

EDIT: I think Angis has actually been in Daggerford for years, enough to be considered "local" enough. But he's in and out of town a lot, too. He is SUPPOSED to be running the business on this end of the Trade Way, but in reality he leaves that to the business' steward and prefers riding as a caravan guard.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Okay, I got Angis done. For ties, I think maybe either Lady Belinda Anteos of the Sword Coast Trader's Bank, or maybe the local coster or caravansary owner.






Angis Honack, Dwarven Ranger


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I described this as a Sandbox, and I suppose it is, as you can go all over the place and there is stuff going on there, but in doing some prep-work, I've thought of two things: Giving players too many "which way do you go?" options bogs down quick in PBP (it takes a _long_ time for a consensus.) AND I'd really like to try something I don't get to see much of, which is to pass a few years in the character's lives over the course of the game. 

To do _that_ I'd like to use the Downtime Rules (feel free to review them, including the UA).  But if I give the goings-on in multiple locations a sense of urgency, you will feel the need to rush off to the next one right away and not to return home and go back to your lives. 

This is all a long way of saying, I hope you don't mind if I do it less sandboxy, and only make the urgency level of one location at a time peak to "high" urgency. (Or in other words, I hope you don't mind if, within reason, I pick where the group goes next.) I promise to give you meaningful options in other ways.


----------



## tglassy

Sounds good to me. I've always wanted to use downtime rules. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## Fradak

Works for me.


----------



## gargoyleking

Sounds good.  We'll also need to pick a party leader to speed up decision making.  Dandin would do it if asked, but would want a leadership cut.  Not to mention, he's going to want to be the one to sell off all non-claimed party loot before splitting.  Also, probably for a cut.  He's greedy like that.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## tglassy

My noble could do it. He'd be used to leading. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## FitzTheRuke

As players you can pick a leader, (and I will work it in) but in the game, it will probably be NPCs who pick (depending on who backs any expeditions). Thinking of that, it could change depending on backer (NPCs could put "their" person in charge.) Of course, as the party gels they could have their own go-to leader.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Sounds good. Backstory now written. 
Tommi is from Daggerford; stays with him mom when he's not crashing somewhere else. His expenses would be low, but he buys drinks for others and likes to cover the tab when he's out with friends.


----------



## Archon Basileus

Works for me!

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## eayres33

Works for me, downtime will be interesting I have rarely used it before.


----------



## gargoyleking

*Dandin Applesbane  (Lightfoot Halfling, Merchant/Bard)*

[sblock]


Dandin has always been basically on his own.  He was orphaned at a young age and had to take care of himself.  He had a knack for talking himself out of trouble, and on occasion using a bit of illusion to make an escape.

He didn't know where the magic came from, only that he could use it in a small variety of ways, usually while playing his only clue to his past, a shawm.

Eventually, he caught the eye of one of the local merchants who brought him in as an apprentice. Over the ensuing 5 years he learned much of the business world and more importantly, how to wheel and deal with the best of them. 

Eventually he earned enough to set himself up with a cart, a mule and a small load of supplies.  His objective?  Look for any opportunity that arises, load up on anything of value he can find and sell it at a profit.  Morals optional.

Race:  Halfling (Lightfoot)
Background: Guild Merchant
Class: Bard
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral

Abilities:  Abil(Bonus)<Save>, Skill Prof(Bonus)
   Strength: 8(-1)
   Dexterity: 14(+2)<+4>, Stealth(+4)
   Constitution:  10(+0)
   Intellect: 13(+1), History(+3)
   Wisdom: 14(+2), Insight(+4)
   Charisma: 16(+3)<+5>, Deception, Persuasion(+5)

Vital Stats:
   HP: 8/8  Hit dice: 1d8
   AC: 14
   Initiative: +2
   Passive Perception: 12
   Speed: 25 ft.
   Languages: Common, Halfling, Elven, Dwarven

Combat:
   Rapier: +4, 1d8+2(P), Finesse
   Dagger: +4, 1d4+2(P), Finesse, Light, Thrown(20/60)
   Sling:  +4, 1d4+2(B), Ammunition(30/120) <60 bullets>

Abilities:
  Halfling(Lightfoot)
    Abil: Dex +2, Cha +1
    Age:  25, Height: 2'10", Wgt: 38lbs, Hair: Brown, Eyes: Blue
    Speed: 25 ft.
    Lucky (Reroll 1's on Attack, Abil, or save)
    Brave:  Advantage vs. Frightened
    Halfling Nimbleness:  Move through the space of any creature larger than self.
    Naturally Stealthy:  Can hide even when obscured only by a larger creature. (Medium +)
  BG: Guild Artisan(Merchant)
    Skill Prof: Insight, Persuasion
    Bonus Languages: +2
    Guild Business:  (Merchants)
    Feature:  Guild Membership
    Traits:  Haggles tirelessly, Always trying to figure out what makes people tick.
    Ideal:  In it for the freedom to do what he pleases, and make some coin on the side.
    Bond:  The Bazaar where I learned my trade is the most important place in the world for me.
    Flaw:  I'm never satisfied with what I have. I always want more.
  Bard:  HD(d8)
    Proficiencies
      Weapons:  Simple, Hand crossbows, longswords, rapiers, shortswords
      Tools:  Shawm, Dulcimer, Lute
    Spellcasting:
      Abil: Cha(+3) Save DC: 13, Spell Attack: +5
      Cantrips Known: 2
        Minor Illusion, Viscious Mockery
      Spell Slots:
        1st: 2
      Spells Known: 4
        Comprehend Languages(R), Detect Magic(R), Identify(R), Sleep
      Ritual Casting
      Spellcasting Focus: Musical Instrument
    Bardic Inspiration: 1d6, (0/3) used/LR

Equipment:
Coins:  (PP: 0, GP: 49, EP: 0, SP: 2, CP: 8) 
Weight: (30lb/(E40/HE80/M120))
Studded Leather(13lb)
Rapier(2lb)
2 Daggers(2lb)
Sling (Ammo 60)(-/4.5lb)
Shawm
Pouch (1lb)
  (Coins)
Backpack (5lb)
  2 Cases (Map/Scroll) (2lb)
    5 sheets of paper
    Sealing Wax
  Ink (bottle), Ink Pen

Cart (Pulled by Donkey<Bit&Bridle>)
  Chest (W/Lock) (25lb/1lb)
    Set of fine clothes (6lb)
    Lamp(1lb), 2 flasks of oil(2lb)
    Bottle of Perfume, Soap
[/sblock]

On an aside, I would like to buy him a barrel of apples to keep in his cart.  He earned the name "Applesbane" for a reason, afterall.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Rogues Gallery is live. 

Feel free to put 'em over there if you are confident that they're ready.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6865745]gargoyleking[/MENTION] Your character has some ugly formatting problems in the RG (Looks fine here)


----------



## gargoyleking

FitzTheRuke said:


> [MENTION=6865745]gargoyleking[/MENTION] Your character has some ugly formatting problems in the RG (Looks fine here)



I went in to edit it and it seemed to auto-fix itself.  Check again?

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I think the two halflings to be something of rivals, as long as the players feel that they can do that while still working together. 

What do you think? I'm thinking bickering, not true animosity.


----------



## gargoyleking

If anything Dandin is in awe of the Hardcheese family and dreams of one day rising to a tenth of their prominence.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Another question for you all, if I was to start the game with your character in the middle of a Downtime activity, what would it be?

(If it is dependent on how _much_ downtime I give you, give me options for "a little" (days?) and "a lot" (weeks?))

Here's the link to the UA if you want some more  Downtime Options, otherwise check the usual book sources. 

Gimme some idea what your usual day-to-day is like.


----------



## Fradak

Research about Thayans or crafting upgrades (non magical).


----------



## tglassy

Most things cost money. I'd love to have him carousing with the Nobility, but that takes 500 gp. I suppose he'd be Pit Fighting. It's a roll every workweek. He doesn't use the money to live on, he charges that to his family, but he plans to use it to eventually carouse with nobility, getting to know them. 

I'm going to say he's a younger son of some nobility in Waterdeep. No chance to inherit, as he has a number of older siblings, he's being forced to go find his fortune himself. His goals are to have an estate to rival his family's. 


Sent from my iPhone using EN World


----------



## FitzTheRuke

In this case "pit-fighting" is less "pit-fighting" and more "duelling". Daggerford has pretty civilised sensibilities when it comes to that sort of violence, but with everyone serving in the militia at one point or another, they love a good skills-match. And don't get me wrong, it can get pretty violent when rivalries form and the drink is flowing. Obviously, it's not fought in a pit, and in fact, they have no stands (to watch from). When there's a match, it's in the Drill yard, and spectators make a big circle. Most of them are hardy militia folk (children can only watch from between legs or on people's shoulders), so they don't mind risking having someone thrown into them, within reason.


----------



## eayres33

So Snake’s downtime also depends on the season.

In Late fall to early spring
A few days Carousing low class
More than a few days training, learning to use herbalist kit

From mid spring to mid fall 
A few days Carousing low class
More than a few days working most likely with adventuring party, or doing odd jobs around town.


----------



## Archon Basileus

Easy! Religious service... With intelligence rolls, of course!
I assume that at least some of these would involve blessing soldiers and the like. If such is the case, he also tries to eavesdrop and uncover any belligerent activities within or outside the walls of the city.


----------



## tglassy

To tell you the truth, the first thing I'm going to do with my money is buy ritual spells. 


Sent from my iPhone using EN World


----------



## gargoyleking

Dandin would be at the Bazaar.  On a short stint he would either set up and try to sell off whatever goods he had available or walk8ng through said bazaar on the hunt for deals on goods he can flip or trade elsewhere for a profit.  Also, he's always on the lookout for magical items that are under-priced.  (Ritual detect magic ftw.)

On a longer stint he might ride with a caravan or two with his cart loaded up with goods for some villages market.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## River Song

Lionel's downtime would probably revolve around the Happy Cow, makes sense I guess.


----------



## KahlessNestor

gargoyleking said:


> Sounds good.  We'll also need to pick a party leader to speed up decision making.  Dandin would do it if asked, but would want a leadership cut.  Not to mention, he's going to want to be the one to sell off all non-claimed party loot before splitting.  Also, probably for a cut.  He's greedy like that.
> 
> Squirrels are evil!




Heh. Angis doesn't want it. Not with his negative charisma! He doesn't much like people.


----------



## River Song

Leadership, Lionel doesn't mind who is party leader as long as the job is getting done.
 [MENTION=6865745]gargoyleking[/MENTION] : Dandin is doing it wrong, what he should do is nominate someone he can trick to be the party leader. That way you can convince the poor fool of the "truth" and use then as a buffer against very insightful npc's ('It is not a lie if you believe it!' - George Costanza) and it is always awesome to have someone else to blame! 

But Dandin for party leader; he seems like such a nice halfling boy.


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> Another question for you all, if I was to start the game with your character in the middle of a Downtime activity, what would it be?
> 
> (If it is dependent on how _much_ downtime I give you, give me options for "a little" (days?) and "a lot" (weeks?))
> 
> Here's the link to the UA if you want some more  Downtime Options, otherwise check the usual book sources.
> 
> Gimme some idea what your usual day-to-day is like.




I can think of 3 things Angis might do with his downtime
1. Brew some beer (proficiency in brewer's supplies)
2. Check in/maintain the family business. Main offices are likely in Waterdeep, but I could see there being a coster or some other such outpost in Daggerford, given its importance on the Trade Way.
3. If he has extended time, he might be out caravaning, acting as guard to one of the family wagons or boats. Most likely between Daggerford and Waterdeep, but possibly elsewhere in the North, and if he has months to spare, possibly down to Baldur's Gate and back (two month trip each way, according to HOTDQ).

Angis doesn't really need to work. He has a steward/manager that runs things in Waterdeep, likely a shopkeep in Daggerford and all along the Trade Way and elsewhere, and his income comes as a Comfortable stipend (2 gp/day) from his family, though I imagine he only lives at Modest (1 gp) level. But it is his responsibility to oversee his family's affairs in the North, and he takes his responsibilities seriously, even if he doesn't think he is the best man for it. But he is the family rep up here, so he deals with it.


----------



## tglassy

The leader doesn't have to be the face. Just a thought. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## River Song

tglassy said:


> The leader doesn't have to be the face. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using EN World




See my post above, I think face works better as a second in command but just remember that not all the players are comfortable doing the roles. So I vote for people who put their hands up.


----------



## gargoyleking

Fighter with a familiar?  Nice!  Hamster?  Please tell me it's a hampster named Boo!

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Archon Basileus

"Magic is impressive, but now Minsc leads! Swords for everyone!" Thanks for that, [MENTION=6865745]gargoyleking[/MENTION] !

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## gargoyleking

Can we get a new map on the river gang?

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## KahlessNestor

River Song said:


> See my post above, I think face works better as a second in command but just remember that not all the players are comfortable doing the roles. So I vote for people who put their hands up.




Oh, hey, I have no problem as a player doing that LOL It's just Angis isn't necessarily the type. Leadership tends to involve Charisma rolls, though, so that might determine how good a leader one is! LOL Angis would do it if no one else stepped up, though. He would see it as a responsibility.

And only slightly off topic, these two comics illustrate why I love dwarves. And it's just so Angis LOL

http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0084.html

http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0333.html


----------



## Archon Basileus

Hell yeah, [MENTION=6801311]KahlessNestor[/MENTION] !

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Kobold Stew

Leader: I think Titus is the natural leader of the party, both by reputation (alignment) and background (noble), plus a tolerable charisma. That gets my vote, if  [MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION] wants it.  

Downtime: my problem with the downtime rules is the cost-of-entry for so many of the occupations. Currently Tommi has 36gp; that rules out Research, Training, or (best bet) gambling (it also bothers me that proficiency with cards/dice doesn't improve chances at Gambing; they've introduced a proficiency and then don't use it when it finally becomes mechanically relevant). Of realistic options, then, that leaves (in order) Pitfighting, Crime, Religion, or Work.

I can see Tommi working with another pit fighter, or possibly styling himself as a fixer, arranging fights and taking odds.Call it pit fighting, but on the understanding that it's not whatever official fights are happening, but after hours fights in the yard behind the pub, as he tries to provoke victors (or those defeated) who have started to drink to celebrate their wins or console themselves.


----------



## tglassy

I wouldn't mind having Titus be the leader. I've never played a party leader before. Could be fun. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I agree about the crazy cost of stuff. I'm of a mind to use the "Sane Magic Item Prices" that someone cooked up. Makes me want to use a "Sane Downtime Costs" equivalent. 500gp to hobnob with the wealthy seems... extravagant.  I can imagine a pretty crazy party being thrown on that kind of coin.  Let me look at it and get back to you.  As far as Gambling goes, there is NO WAY I'm not going to allow cards & dice proficiencies to factor in. (Or to reverse my double-negative, I ABSOLUTELY WILL allow dice & card proficiencies. In fact, I have long since decided to ignore the whole "tool prof don't stack with skills" weirdness. Stack away (just point out that you're doing it). If a rogue can have expertise, it's not TOO broken to let a Gambler stack "Deception" with "Cards"... and it makes much more sense as to how the tool profs ever DO ANYTHING.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I realize that earlier I told the Bard not to bother with performance... but I absolutely would let a Bard use BOTH performance AND a musical instrument. It's just not by the rules, and often not worth it anyway. It's pretty much the only house-rule I play with, and it doesn't really come up much usually. But I like it.


----------



## gargoyleking

Makes sense for instruments and perform as well.  

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Kobold Stew

FitzTheRuke said:


> I agree about the crazy cost of stuff. I'm of a mind to use the "Sane Magic Item Prices" that someone cooked up. Makes me want to use a "Sane Downtime Costs" equivalent. 500gp to hobnob with the wealthy seems... extravagant.  I can imagine a pretty crazy party being thrown on that kind of coin.  Let me look at it and get back to you.  As far as Gambling goes, there is NO WAY I'm not going to allow cards & dice proficiencies to factor in. (Or to reverse my double-negative, I ABSOLUTELY WILL allow dice & card proficiencies. In fact, I have long since decided to ignore the whole "tool prof don't stack with skills" weirdness. Stack away (just point out that you're doing it). If a rogue can have expertise, it's not TOO broken to let a Gambler stack "Deception" with "Cards"... and it makes much more sense as to how the tool profs ever DO ANYTHING.




Suddenly Tommi doesn't not want to play cards.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

While I'm okay with you reviewing the Downtime rules so you've got an idea what kind of thing to think of - I don't want you to get _too_ hung up on the numbers. I will use those rules as a guideline when making my rulings, but I won't be held to the letter-of-the-law (not the least of the reasons being that the UA is just playtest material and probably isn't accurate anyway.)

What I'm trying to say is: Don't change what you want to do because the rules there make it an unattractive choice. If you want to do it, do it. I will find a way to make it work. Bad rolls and things like that should just make it interesting, not horrible. Pick what you want to do and do it. If you have a particular aversion based on the rules, feel free to let me know why, and I will address it.

I _will_ add, however, that the 500gp cost of "Carousing with Nobility" sounds to me like "Throwing an Elaborate Party" - probably beyond the means of a beginning character.

I will talk more about it when I've had the chance to review all the existing rules. I've been so busy running games! (And running a comic store, two kids off school bugging my wife, teaching martial arts classes...)


----------



## Fradak

Here some precisions about the crafting activity Enseth is doing. 

He is customizing his body with mundane equipment. It doesn't change anything in termes of rules and everything he has already integrated in his body was paid with starting money. He also have paid for the tinker's tools to craft this stuff. Proficiency comes from the background. 

So the main advantage is cosmetic. The integrated equipment is hidden under the armor most of the time and appear only when necessary. 

I wanted to push this idea to integrate weapons like a true Shield Guardian does, he slam his fist and makes warhammer damages but it provokes issues with disarming and spell casting (no need of warcaster feat if hands free). So Are you ok with this : he must activate his "Power Fist" like you draw a sword and it can be disabled when disarmed. The same with spells, when the weapon his activated no more spell casting with this hand. Tell me if you are ok with this, so the Shield Guardian ressemblance will be complete. 

Here is the setup:
Forearms: (L) Nailgun (dart), (R) Hydraulic Ram. 
Shoulder: Grappling Hook Launcher & 50 feet rope.
Head: Headlamp (lantern/bullseye). 
Legs: Caltrops hatch (100). 
Fingers: Chalk (10), Oil (10), Pen & Ink (1).
Back: Javelins Rack (5). 
Chest Compartment (backpack)

Launchers work as if he throws darts/hooks/javelins himself, no further advantage, juste more stylish.

The research activity concerns what his formal Master ordered him to do: stop the Thayans. So he is searching in library, interrogates travelers, investigate on every red clothed man crossing his path. 

Last point. As usual, I don't want to change any rule, just set some flavor. He is going to multi class in wizard later. The Shield Guardian has some spell stored in them. He spent all his existence in company of a wizard. Is it a problem to say that his spellbook is in his infaillible memory?  I don't see him searching in a book. So it is something he activates level after level because it is already present.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm okay with all of that. The only thing that even slightly bothers me (and only slightly) is the sci-fi language of it all. Little too futuristic. Keep it more mundane or magical rather than future-tech sounding, and I'm happy. It's not that I don't like sci-fi, it's just incongruent with everything else. (I get that you can't get the robot feel without a bit of that stuff, so go for it, just don't get carried away!)


----------



## Fradak

Understood. I'll change some points.

One more thing . To make money to pay for his researches or his customizations he is helping anyone in the need in the city. Like Hadeshah ,Darrondar Gweth or Luc Sunbright in their religious services. Derval Ironeater with some crafting or repairs. As he doesn't need any real logement or food, he saves every copper for his mission.


----------



## tglassy

I'd nix the nail gun and just go with a hand crossbow.  That would be simple enough to embed in his arm.  It's expensive, though, so you might have to get some money first. 

The hydronic ram wouldn't really work in this setting, as they don't have hydraulics.  Being able to switch your hand for a hammer works, though.  Hand disappears, hammer comes in its place.   

You're a Cleric, right?  You should be able to cast Light.  You don't need a headlamp, and I'm not coming up with a way to make a headlamp work with medieval tech.  It would need a flame.  Now, you could cast Light on something up in your head, causing the light to come out your eyes, or something like that.

Leg Caltrop hatch makes sense and is easy enough.  As are the compartments in the fingers for oil or chalk or whatever.  Javelin Rack makes sense.  Chest Compartment makes sense.  

It's really just the nail gun, hydraulic ram, headlamp, oh and the shoulder grappling hook launcher.  What does he use as the firing mechanism?  Is it like a crossbow?  There are no combustibles, and they don't have the tech to have compressed air guns.  

I can see it being a crossbow that launches a modified bolt with a wire attached to it.  Everything is internal.  But that would cost a Crossbow.  Probably a heavy one.  

I'm not the DM, so Fitz will have to make the decision on how all that works, but if I WERE the DM, I would have you pay for each of these modifications separately, and if you didn't have the money, you'd have to earn it.  It gives a good goal for your character to work on.  But that's me.  Fitz may not be as strict.  



Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## Fradak

Thank you for the detailed analysis . I like the idea of having a hand crossbow but it's a dex weapon so I stick with darts (throwing, so str). My point was just giving more technical names to some mundane items with no advantage at all. The grappling hook doesn't go further than if I throw it myself so I supposed it doesn't need any heavy crossbow ( but a similar mechanism yes). 

For the light point, I have the light spell but I wanted to light up the bullseye lanterne to make it less magical and more technical (and the light spell can profit of the bullseye effect). 

And sorry for the sci-fi renaming, IT guy here so as Fitz said it, I get carried away with i t. I have removed every sci-fi mentions.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm on board with what you're doing... it's what I call "re-fluffing" (I'm not sure how wide the term is used) but it's when you keep everything working game-mechanics-wise exactly how it normally does, but just overwrite the story stuff. You're doing a huge amount of re-fluffing, and I like it. I just don't want it to go too far into sci-fi. I'm even okay with the shoulder-launching grappling hook, as long as you call it "magic" or like Tglassy suggested, a built-in-heavy crossbow. I'd just rather you avoided calling it compressed air or hydrolics.

As far as crafting and downtime goes, you'd only need to craft any of that if it's extra stuff you didn't have when you built the character. Otherwise, starting equipment is exactly that... the stuff you start with. So if you want MORE stuff, you can craft it, but otherwise I will assume your starting downtime is used for research.

Which brings me to my next post...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

*Downtime*

Okay, I've had a look at the extant Downtime rules and the UA and even some people's homebrew and _for now_ here's how I'd like to do it: Just chose what you'd like to do (story-wise) and don't be _too_ concerned about the mechanics of it. I will try to rule fairly.

From what I've seen the main goals of Downtime is to gain allies, items, information, or money while managing risk and reward.

So here's your basic options (tell me if you think I've missed anything):

*Earning Money*
Honest Work
Running a Business
Pit Fighting
Gambling
Crime

*Crafting Items*
Gear
Weapons
Armour
Potions
Scrolls
Magic Items (Maybe Later)

*Making Allies*
Religious Service
Carousing
Guild Meetings (Civil Politics)
Attending Court 

*Other*
Relaxing or Convalescing
Gathering & Sowing Rumours
Language or Tool Training
Buying & Selling Magic Items

I like the rules they're attempting in the UA with the 3 ability checks, so I'm going to ask for those no matter what activity you pick. Try to use different skills as often as possible, and if you use the same one, try to describe a different use for it.

For example, If you want to forge a breastplate you could roll Persuasion to convince a Smith to let you use his forge, Intelligence to pick the best quality material, and Strength (Smith's Tools) to bang the thing into shape. The result will allow me to adjudicate the cost of the job, or the length of time it takes you to finish it. (and if you run out of money or time, you leave it incomplete)

For another example, you could go carousing, and roll Charisma to be Persuasion to make some friends, Performance to get up on the table and sing a song, and Constitution to make it home without passing out. Again, I will inform you of your expense based on the rolls, and benefits you might gain, like new NPC allies.

Any questions? (Feel free to give me three checks that go with whatever you've already told me you want to do!)

BTW, I will actually get this started soon, I promise.


----------



## gargoyleking

So basically you're looking for something like this;

Dandin works the bazaar trying to buy low and sell high:

Insight:: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19
 to read his suppliers and customers in order to find the best arguments to haggle on.

Deception:: 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17
 to sell up the value of the goods to his buyers in hopes of getting a a better price.

Persuasion: 1D20+5 = [13]+5 = 18
 to convince buyers and sellers to give him the most advantageous prices he can get.

(Although, to be fair I lost my first two rolls for Insight and Deception.  The originals were a 9 and 15 respectively.)

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> So basically you're looking for something like this; ...




You got it! That will work perfectly.


----------



## tglassy

I'd say tool proficiency doesn't give a bonus, it lets you use the tool.  So, if you aren't proficient with Smithing tools, you can't choose to smith.  It doesn't give you a bonus to smithing.


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## gargoyleking

Then where do you get the proficiency to pick locks or disable traps?

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Then where do you get the proficiency to pick locks or disable traps?






tglassy said:


> I'd say tool proficiency doesn't give a bonus, it lets you use the tool.  So, if you aren't proficient with Smithing tools, you can't choose to smith.  It doesn't give you a bonus to smithing.




I'd say it does both, (lets you do it, and gives you a bonus) just to keep all the tools working the same. Obviously, you have to actually HAVE the tools, as well.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So... everyone ready to go? I've been a bit busy lately, so if everyone is okay with waiting a little longer, I'd appreciate the patience, but if everyone's roaring to go, I'll try to get started ASAP.  The _one_ thing I don't want to have happen is for everyone to get busy doing other things and lose interest.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6855545]Archon Basileus[/MENTION] you haven't posted your character in the Rogue's Gallery yet. If it's done, go ahead and put it there.

Anyone want to give me three skill checks (here) to go with their "downtime" activity choice, like gargoyleking did? 

I'm going to compile them and use them for what you were up to as the game gets started...


----------



## Kobold Stew

Ready and Set.

*******


When Tommi got out of jail, the guard said "See you soon." 

Within an hour, he was visiting his mom, arriving with a bag of groceries, but he soon popped off for an afternoon at the pub. He never unpacked the groceries, and his mom ended up eating alone that night, and so it was that by midnight Tommi was on the far side of town, playing cards. 

He wouldn't win a lot at first: small bets, appear to drink more than he did, friendly and easy and folding often. That was enough to get Stumpy to trust him. The dwarf's name wasn't stumpy, but Tommi couldn't pronounce Stompi correctly, or he chose not to be able to. Stumpy was the fish, and by dawn he was hooked; and by the end of the week, he had sold his amor and his axe, and left Daggerford in shame. The only question was whether Tommi had been able to keep any of his winnings.

(1) Wisdom (Insight): [roll0] vs. DC [roll1]
to spot the mark, and determine the right way to waylay him in the coming days.

(2) Charisma (Deception): [roll2] vs. DC [roll3] (includes proficiency in cards)
to win the card games when the evening stretches on.

(3) Charisma (Persuasion): [roll4] vs. DC [roll5]
to convince players to drop their guard, and make it all seem friendly.

(Gambling requires Intimidation, which would be two less than the roll in (3); I don't have the stake though, so I think I'm technically doing something else; since both Pit Fighting and Gambling have the rolling target, I've adopted that. I've only added cards to one roll).

EDIT: Three failures. Looks like Tommi is back in jail.


----------



## gargoyleking

I'm ready to go, if maybe not tonight then tomorrow.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Tommi's in luck; I'm going to do my own thing as far as the DCs go, and not use those randomised ones. You had some killer rolls there - Unfortunately they were all in the DCs! I will use your 3 rolls (and your rather nice IC stuff) as I introduce your character. I might go with you ending up in jail, though... Stompi doesn't like to lose.


----------



## River Song

ready!


----------



## Archon Basileus

Sorry for the delay. I'll take care of it today, as I post the rolls for downtime! Otherwise, ready!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm going to get started today or tomorrow. I'm going to do two players at a time, introducing each character and giving  you the results of your downtime (which will be what you were doing before the day the adventure starts). You won't be a party yet, and feel free to continue the scenes I start, or explore the city. (Look at the map I posted and think about where you might want to go. Your character probably (or not, depending on who you are) knows all or most of the locations, but I think it will be fun to introduce them to the player as your character interacts with the place. If it takes me awhile to get to _your_ character, sorry about that.

I will be rolling out character intros over a bit of time. If you haven't given me your "three rolls" please do so.

Here's the IC link:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?568250-(IC)-Scourge-of-Daggerford


----------



## tglassy

Pit fighting. 

Strength for the actual fighting: [roll0]

Con for shrugging off hits: [roll1]

Int for reading my opponents: [roll2]


Sent from my iPhone using EN World


----------



## River Song

Lionel skill checks

Cooking a reception meal for Sir Isteval of Cormyr  [roll0]

Dealing with a stubborn security deposit box for Darrondar Gweth, [roll1]


----------



## FitzTheRuke

One more for Lionel.

I've got two done. As you can see, the way I'm doing this is going to be a bit of work. I'll get two more done later tonight or tomorrow morning, and so on until everyone is done. When you are up, feel free to post a response with what-you-do-next (exploring town, I suppose) and I will respond to it. Think of this day as a day off after whatever downtime activity you did. So it'll be active play, interaction and exploration-type stuff. Something more exciting will occur after everyone is introduced.


----------



## gargoyleking

Awesome introduction!  Hope I can keep up with it!

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## River Song

A runaway horse was causing problems the creature had been ill-used by its previous owner and had bolted. Lionel attempted to calm the beast and return it to its current owner.

[roll0]


----------



## Fradak

The research activity concerns what his formal Master ordered him to do: stop the Thayans. So he is searching in library, interrogates travelers, investigate on every red clothed man crossing his path


History: 1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21
Perception: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9
Insight: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24


----------



## Archon Basileus

Drui's qualities and flaws become quite evident as he starts to help around the temple. Surely, the priests decide, he will be better employed if he keeps his mouth shut and his head in the books. He's commanded to assist in the preparation of rituals and sermons, spending a great deal of time within the library. There, he applies his wits to research on the history and principles of the church of Tempus.

History: 1D20+5 = [2]+5 = 7 http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/lookup.php?rollid=171743
Religion: 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17 http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/lookup.php?rollid=171744

Thoughts of his family keep returning to him, making him tired of the most mundane aspects of his craft and religion. During the night, as he falls asleep over a pile of books and scrolls, he is visited by an efigy of his god, in his dreams. Appearing as a golden youth of strong build, clad in polished armor and dressed in dignity, the god exhorts Drui to rekindle his own virtues as a priest and a warrior. As Drui wakes up, he is compelled to continue his search on the metaphysical tenets of his faith, abandoning history altogether.

As his enthusiasm grows with each discovery, he decides to look for soldiers and fighters that visit the temple, employing part of his time as he tries to convince them of the values taught and defended by Tempus while offering counsel to the attendants.

Persuasion: 1D20-1 = [9]-1 = 8 http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/lookup.php?rollid=171745

His attempts are less then welcome, though, and soon enough the Temple's attendance begins to avoid Drui. He realizes how ill-fated his decision has been and, leaving such trivial efforts behind, returns to his studies, trying to find solace in wisdom.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Awesome introduction!  Hope I can keep up with it!
> 
> Squirrels are evil!




I hope *I* can keep up with it! 

By the way, everyone, I don't expect that I will always write such huge posts - certainly not for _each_ character, (what was I thinking!?) I guess I thought it would set an interesting tone. We'll see how it goes (and see if the urge to post quickly outweighs the urge to post... so much stuff.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

River Song said:


> Dealing with a stubborn security deposit box for Darrondar Gweth, [roll1]




Maybe because it's late, but I'm not quite following you here. What do you imagine this box to be and what kind of check do you mean by "dealing"?

The good news is, I'm going to do Lionel next! (Probably tomorrow, though.)


----------



## River Song

I was referring to the Tavern also acting as a bank and Imagined there would be equivalents to secure boxes to hold belongings. The aforementioned box had a dodgy lock that Lionel had to use thieve's tools to open


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> I'd say it does both, (lets you do it, and gives you a bonus) just to keep all the tools working the same. Obviously, you have to actually HAVE the tools, as well.




I actually allow anyone to do anything even if they don't have tool proficiency, but they do have the tools. I've had way too many parties with no rogue, no thieves tools proficiencies, and no strength characters. How are you supposed to get past all the locked doors? So if you just go and buy a set of thieves tools, I let you try. You won't be as good as a rogue or Criminal or whatever other class/background gives you proficiency, but at least you have a chance, and if you're a high Dex build, you might have a decent chance.


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> So... everyone ready to go? I've been a bit busy lately, so if everyone is okay with waiting a little longer, I'd appreciate the patience, but if everyone's roaring to go, I'll try to get started ASAP.  The _one_ thing I don't want to have happen is for everyone to get busy doing other things and lose interest.




Ready to go when you are!


----------



## KahlessNestor

Just a suggestion: It is common practice to put links to the RG, OOC, and IC threads of a game at the top of the very first post in the OOC and IC. This allows players and GMs to easily find the needed related threads without digging through the forums.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Angis Honack
Somewhere between Daggerford and Waterdeep
A week ago

The stretches of wilderness between Daggerford and Waterdeep weren’t the most dangerous stretch of the Trade Way, but they still required caravan guards. Even though he was the regional head of the Honack family’s Golden Way Trade Consortium. Consisting of sponsored caravans, waystations, and costers along the trade routes from Kara Tur to Waterdeep, based in Westage, the end of the Golden Way, it formed a vast guild of merchants and traders stretching from the Savage North to Shou Lung.

And to Angis’ bane, he was charged with the northern reaches of the company, from Waterdeep to Baldur’s Gate, and stretching up to resurgent Neverwinter. There was even talk of tapping the scrimshaw trade from Icewind Dale, though that would mean negotiating with the Ships of Luskan.

Despite being the nominal head of the company in Waterdeep, Angis knew to leave such business dealings to those smarter and with a better grasp of money. He was a humble dwarf, and felt more at home living in Daggerford, just a few days’ travel from Waterdeep. Caravans needing guards passed through frequently enough that he had little trouble signing on for trips in both directions when he needed to check in with the Waterdeep offices.

This is where he preferred to spend his time, out in the wilderness, away from people. As the hours passed, he occasionally reached inside his chain shirt and pulled out a small oilskin package. Inside was a delicate pink handkerchief tied off with a silk ribbon and still holding the scent of a lady’s perfume. Inside was a lock of fine, red-gold hair. He usually only pulled it out at night. He inhaled the familiar perfume a moment before tucking it back inside where it would be safe.

Much of guard duty is simple, boring watchfulness, and this run proved no different.

Perception: 1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21

Occasionally there was a bout of mundane excitement, such as when a wagon got stuck in the muddy road and had to be pushed out.

Athletics: 1D20+4 = [11]+4 = 15

Thankfully on this run, there was no trouble. But that left listening to the Consortium’s steward in Waterdeep as he went over the business notes for the month and asked Angis for an evaluation of their plans for the next.

Insight: 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8

Angis had little real desire and knowledge of such things. He was merely doing his duty as the younger son. He gave a few vague comments and trusted the steward’s judgement in such matters. He wanted to be back in Daggerford, and so the next morning he set out and strode into his rooms in the Silver Hood Inn. He took a wash before ending up at his favorite drinking spot, the Happy Cow Tavern.

[sblock=Angis’ Actions]
Move: 
Action: 
Conditions: 
Concentration: 
Inspiration: 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Initiative: +1
Perception: +4
Speed: 25
AC: 14
HP: 13/13    HD: 1/1d10

Prepared Spells:

Spell Slots Remaining/Total
[/sblock]

[sblock=Party]
Tommi - human rogue
Lionel Hardcheese - halfling rogue
Dandin - halfling bard
Snake of Trees - tabaxi sorcerer
Enseth - warforged war cleric
Angis Honack - dwarven ranger
Titus - human fighter
Drui Holderhock - dwarven cleric of Tempus
[/sblock]


----------



## eayres33

So Snake is going to try to become proficient in using the herbalist kit.

Snake will make a persuasion check to try to convince the best herbalist in town to help train him
Persuasion: 1d20+5 *17*

Then there will be a nature and survival check to actually gather materials and try to learn how us the herbalists kit. They seem the most relevant.
Nature: 1d20 *19*
Survival: 1d20+3 *17*


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> Just a suggestion: It is common practice to put links to the RG, OOC, and IC threads of a game at the top of the very first post in the OOC and IC. This allows players and GMs to easily find the needed related threads without digging through the forums.




Huh. Thought I *had* done that, but some of 'em were missing and some weren't working. Should be fixed now.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION], I have a Waterdhavian noble family in my home games with the last name of Bunting. Titus Bunting works pretty well with their naming convention (it started with a character named Hanibol Bunting - you could be his nephew.) The family are successful in just about everything they put their mind to, and have a philanthropic matriarch (she would be your Grandmother, Elespeth.)

Also, would you be upset if I made you play through a possible combat with 1 level of exhaustion? I was thinking of "punishing" that terrible con roll with it, and rewarding you in other ways to make up for it, but I'd expect you to still take part in the starter-encounter in spite of it. Personally, I like playing characters that succeed in spite of duress, but it's not for everyone.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

eayres33 said:


> So Snake is going to try to become proficient in using the herbalist kit.




This one I'm having trouble deciding how I want to handle. The PHB version costs 1gp per day and 250 days (so 250gp) to learn a tool or language. The UA playtest, costs 100gp per workweek, and "at least" 10 workweeks, reduced by 1 workweek per positive intelligence modifier (so really, "at most" 10 workweeks, not "at least"). so only 50 days, but 1000gp.

A fifth the time, but four-times the cost.

Meanwhile, I've made you roll checks, which neither of those required, and you did quite well. Also, I rarely see anyone use proficiency in nearly any tool (other than thieve's tools, obviously), but then _again_, I've revealed that I'm inclined to make tools much, much better than they are by the strict rules.

...so I have no idea how I want to handle this.

And... I've just been told to go to bed, so I will think on it and get back to you.


----------



## tglassy

Sounds good to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using EN World


----------



## eayres33

FitzTheRuke said:


> This one I'm having trouble deciding how I want to handle. The PHB version costs 1gp per day and 250 days (so 250gp) to learn a tool or language. The UA playtest, costs 100gp per workweek, and "at least" 10 workweeks, reduced by 1 workweek per positive intelligence modifier (so really, "at most" 10 workweeks, not "at least"). so only 50 days, but 1000gp.
> 
> A fifth the time, but four-times the cost.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've made you roll checks, which neither of those required, and you did quite well. Also, I rarely see anyone use proficiency in nearly any tool (other than thieve's tools, obviously), but then _again_, I've revealed that I'm inclined to make tools much, much better than they are by the strict rules.
> 
> ...so I have no idea how I want to handle this.
> 
> And... I've just been told to go to bed, so I will think on it and get back to you.




It's something that could be handled over multiple downtimes. Say Snake learns all the materials he needs and how to prep them during this downtime and then would have to use the next to learn the proper mix ratios. Something like that, or it could take three times, I'm open to how ever you want to play it.

I'm also open to Snake working on a farm, or on caravan guard duty no big deal either way.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sure, that is along the lines of what I was thinking. Officially I will come up with a number of successful checks needed (in this case 8. Not all tools or languages are created equal). You would be semi-apprenticed, so a lot of the lesson cost is deferred by you working it off, but you must buy and use up your own herbalism kit each workweek that you spend learning it.

(So you've used up a kit and are 3/8 of the way to learning it.) I will hopefully post your intro today.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm sorry this is taking me so long. I promise I will move things along as soon as I have everyone introduced. I didn't mean to make it such a big thing, I'm just a sucker for punishment. Don't feel like you _need_ to do long prose posts. (If you enjoy them, go right ahead, though).


----------



## Archon Basileus

Take your time, man! We'll enjoy your writing in the meantime! 

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## KahlessNestor

I enjoy long prose posts if I'm inspired. Hell, it's what I'm used to (or long joint posts) from the cooperative writing games I'm in, so no worries.


----------



## KahlessNestor

And I just wrote a wall of text post... LOL Hope you enjoy.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> And I just wrote a wall of text post... LOL Hope you enjoy.




That was great! Now I expect _everyone_ to do that! (I am joking. Only post what you have time and inclination to post.) 

But if you feel inspired... shrug.

I'm thinking Tommi and Lionel would start by hanging out just the two of them, but after a couple might get it in their heads to try to cheer up Angis. The dwarf is probably fond of the halfling, having seen him from time-to-time as he grew from a child into a man, but would probably be pretty intimidating to the halfling. Tommi probably only knows Angis as a dwarf mechant he's seen a few times at the bar.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I like how it's turning out that most of the Party are not really adventurers, but they _are_ friends.


----------



## gargoyleking

Makes things easier that way.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Makes things easier that way.




It does. I _was_ prepared for no one to know each other. This makes for a better story, though.


----------



## Kobold Stew

(Nice, [MENTION=13604]Fred[/MENTION]ak -- shades of Robocop and 2001)


----------



## tglassy

And I caught the Mass Effect reference. 


Sent from my iPhone using EN World


----------



## Fradak

let's play a game: find the reference.


----------



## Kobold Stew

War Games (Shall we play a game?)


----------



## Fradak

Joshua. I've got this line in case of short rest.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

"Only" two more player intros and we can get for-real-started! 

I probably won't get to them today, though. It's my 15th Anniversary. I better spend some time with my wife! 

But probably tomorrow. They are in my head. Just gotta get the time to type 'em in.


----------



## Fradak

Gratz DM.


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> "Only" two more player intros and we can get for-real-started!
> 
> I probably won't get to them today, though. It's my 15th Anniversary. I better spend some time with my wife!
> 
> But probably tomorrow. They are in my head. Just gotta get the time to type 'em in.




Congratulations. Take the weekend. Treat her right. We'll be here


----------



## Kobold Stew

Congratulations, Fitz.

15 -- that's the crystal anniversary, right? Here you go.


----------



## Archon Basileus

Yay! Best wishes, man!  

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Only one more intro to go!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So here's how I'd like to play it:

I will get Titus's intro done later today, and almost certainly get the "true" adventure started tomorrow evening (North America Pacific Time). I wouldn't mind a few more "getting to know the city" posts before that one, though, so feel free. We DO NOT need to get the party together ahead of time. They will be drawn together as the adventure starts, so feel free to do your own thing.

I like the idea of Tommi, Dandin, and Lionel taking Angis on a pub-crawl (Lionel's mum will probably kick him out of the Cow when they start dancing on tables). We can get to know some of the other taverns, and the characters a bit. I was going to write about it myself, and I can, but I want to make sure that Angis is willing to be dragged about town by a well-meaning couple of halflings and a ne'er-do-well. (I imagine that the three friends thought it would be a lark to try to cheer up a maudlin dwarf.)

PS I understand that quite a few people don't post on weekends, and I'm okay with that (although, personally, I have _more_ time to post on weekends, not less, so in that way I don't quite understand it.) so if we don't get a lot done before tomorrow, that's okay. Most of you are in time-zones that start the day earlier than I do, so "tomorrow" is almost "the day after" for some of you.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## gargoyleking

Lol, last post I saw was my own.  Been waiting for a response so we could keep things rolling.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> So here's how I'd like to play it:
> 
> I will get Titus's intro done later today, and almost certainly get the "true" adventure started tomorrow evening (North America Pacific Time). I wouldn't mind a few more "getting to know the city" posts before that one, though, so feel free. We DO NOT need to get the party together ahead of time. They will be drawn together as the adventure starts, so feel free to do your own thing.
> 
> I like the idea of Tommi, Dandin, and Lionel taking Angis on a pub-crawl (Lionel's mum will probably kick him out of the Cow when they start dancing on tables). We can get to know some of the other taverns, and the characters a bit. I was going to write about it myself, and I can, but I want to make sure that Angis is willing to be dragged about town by a well-meaning couple of halflings and a ne'er-do-well. (I imagine that the three friends thought it would be a lark to try to cheer up a maudlin dwarf.)
> 
> PS I understand that quite a few people don't post on weekends, and I'm okay with that (although, personally, I have _more_ time to post on weekends, not less, so in that way I don't quite understand it.) so if we don't get a lot done before tomorrow, that's okay. Most of you are in time-zones that start the day earlier than I do, so "tomorrow" is almost "the day after" for some of you.
> 
> Looking forward to it!




I'm sure Angis isn't willing, but doesn't mean he can't go along LOL Sure, take him on a crawl.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Turns out I didn't find the time to get started (a round in another game I am running took me a long time to resolve and ate up my posting time). I will get it done ASAP, though. Thanks for waiting.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, here we go! I have been busy this week (I believe based on the generally low post-count in games I'm involved in) that most of you are pretty busy too, so no pressure to anyone.

I'd like to get a few more simple establishing posts up, and then I will start the adventure. Thanks for joining me.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION]

I don't know if you noticed, or did it on purpose, but you named your familiar Morwin, while your Aunt (cousin, really, but you call her aunt) is Lady Morwen.  I don't have a problem with it if you don't. In fact, I think you may have named your familiar after her (Morwin would be the male version of the name). What do you think?


----------



## tglassy

Totally didn't do it on purpose, I must have read the name and had it in my head. Let's go with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using EN World


----------



## tglassy

Question, in the Storm Kings Thunder book, there's a small, CR 0 beast called a Tressym. It's a cat with wings. Has some interesting perception skills. 

Anyway, it says with the DM's permission, someone who casts Find Familiar can choose a Tressym instead of a cat. 

So...could Morwin be a Tressym instead of a hawk?


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sure. I like Tressyms.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Just so everyone is with me... We don't need to establish a party yet, really, but I would like to pass time until dusk. A few posts getting us to sunset will do and then I will start the "exciting" stuff. I hope you've enjoyed the tone so far. I have, and I feel like we've gotten to know Daggerford a little, which is nice.


----------



## gargoyleking

It's been fun so far.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## gargoyleking

When you post a snappy one-liner and your signature makes it so much more...

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6855545]Archon Basileus[/MENTION]  can I get one more post covering Drui's afternoon (pass time until early evening, when the Table of the Sword engages in mournful battle-hymns.)

The rest of you, I will do one about going to the Shining, and then I will get going. It's taken more than a week longer than I expected, but oh well.  I think I always expect PBP to go faster than it does.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6855545]Archon Basileus[/MENTION]  can I get one more post covering Drui's afternoon (pass time until early evening, when the Table of the Sword engages in mournful battle-hymns.)

The rest of you, I will do one about going to the Shining, and then I will get going. It's taken more than a week longer than I expected, but oh well.  I think I always expect PBP to go faster than it does.  Thanks for waiting!


----------



## Kobold Stew

no prob -- sorry I'm delinquent. I'm having issues logging in. This page has worked. Let's see.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

That's fine. I kind of like the (relative for my games) relaxed pace we've been going at. If everyone is happy with it, I don't mind continuing in this way. If it picks up later, that's cool too. Is there anyone who feels this game is moving too slowly? Please speak up if you do, otherwise, if eveyone is enjoying it, I won't rush and we'll keep going like this. 

Not to say that there won't be action... there will. Heck, if we make it far enough, this adventure-fusion has a few dungeons. Who knows how far we could go? At the rate PBP takes, there's material enough for years. I'll keep running as long as you keep playing.


----------



## gargoyleking

Just seems like all of the games I'm participating in have been moving slowly lately.  I don't mind taking time to build on some story but people need to participate for the game to move forward.  And I don't want to be 2/3 of the posts.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Archon Basileus

Posting right away! Sorry for the delay. Work swallowed me and spat almost nothing when it was done.


----------



## Archon Basileus

Guys, from now on I can post every day if need be. Again, sorry for the delay! 

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## eayres33

Just an FYI, I will be leaving on Monday for a week long road trip and I am unsure of what my internet situation will be on a given day, so please NPC Snake as needed if I don't respond timely.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

eayres33 said:


> Just an FYI, I will be leaving on Monday for a week long road trip and I am unsure of what my internet situation will be on a given day, so please NPC Snake as needed if I don't respond timely.




You got it. Snake will be around for whatever we get done.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I was waiting for a few more posts, but I decided I will just keep the story going. I'm going to keep going with the style I set forth, doing small snippets for each player. I find it easier than trying to do big posts for everyone.


----------



## gargoyleking

Let me know if you need a bluff check on that post.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Let me know if you need a bluff check on that post.




Naw, that's fine.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

By the way, I welcome general feedback. If anyone feels that all this story-stuff is getting in the way of your goblin-hacking, feel free to voice that. I do expect a lot of goblin-hacking, eventually, I just want there to be a reason to care about it. That and a reason why the PCs have to do the "heavy lifting"...


----------



## Fradak

Dont touch our city, you vile creatures! (Yep, it's working. We care about it )


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Whew! We very-nearly have a full party on their way to an encounter!

I can't believe that I nearly feel like I rushed that last one. As long as everyone has the basic imagery.

The threat is upriver, and mostly on the far side. There are three boats full of hobgoblins and goblins. They are firing arrows from the water, beaching, robbing and raiding, and jumping back in their boats and moving to the next few cottages (when they are far away from each other, or on foot if they are close)

A ship-to-ship action in the dark could be pretty dangerous. 

Perhaps the best idea would be to put straight across and travel north by foot, gather survivors, and find where the goblins have put to shore to raid.  

Otherwise, or after that, If you can lure a boat downriver, archers on the wall can lay a volley into it. If you can get it stuck in the shallows, it's done for.

Let me know where you'd like to start.


----------



## gargoyleking

Probably for the best.  Wouldn't want to get stuck on a boat with people shooting fire arrows at you.  

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## gargoyleking

Gah!  When you've started a post at least five different times and thought you'd actually managed to post it tge last time...

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I've been working on a combat-map, and I've discovered to my dismay that a "D&D Scale" map (what with each person taking up a five-by-five foot space) means that BOATS wind up either HUGE compared to what they are IRL, or CRAMMED (which they _were_, historically, but c'mon!)

Also, it's really hard to find D&D map-worthy top-down pictures of boats. What you get is either too technical, or a made-for-D&D (by someone who knows next to nothing about ships and boats) map.

At any rate, use your imagination! The Daggerford riverboat, in my imagination, is like a small longship, able to be rowed by eight men, or sailed, (or both!). I couldn't get the oars on the map, so imagine them. The goblin's one is very similar (more on THAT later) but covered in spears and shields hammered on, and a hastily-built prow-ram.

The scale of how this fight starts is pretty big, so I hope you can tell what's going on with the map zoomed out so far.

I'll put the map up soon.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Feel free to come up with some tactical ideas here, you probably have a minute before the boat grinds up on shore (there's a possibility the goblins will hear that, though they might not know what it is.) You could start firing range weapons just before that happens, if you like, getting a surprise round. The boat won't go upriver as fast as you can travel by foot on land, just so you know.

For those of you who haven't played one of my games, I usually gather up all the information (including initiative and round one attacks) from everyone first, and then resolve the round all at once. If there's any conflicting weirdness because of initiative order, I usually fudge it first by changing people's targets or position, or if it's really off, I'll ask the player who's turn won't work properly if they want to change something. It doesn't happen too often. Usually it's pretty easy to fudge.

For those of you who _have_ played my game, I'm going to move the "damage tracker" into the "notes" section. I'll see if I like it better there. Everything mechanical that you need to know should wind up in "notes" and "rolls" will just "prove" it. You'll see. I hope it works.


----------



## gargoyleking

At least a couple of us are pretty sneaky.  Any way we can get away with a silent landing?

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> At least a couple of us are pretty sneaky.  Any way we can get away with a silent landing?
> 
> Squirrels are evil!




Sure. They can back oars and let you jump off before the boat beaches, but you might end up over your head. Well, _you_ will, anyway!


----------



## gargoyleking

Can they breech it more quietly?

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

They could _try_, I suppose.

One of the problems with that, is if they don't come in *hard*, the boat won't go very far into the shallows, and won't "stick" (it could be at the mercy of the current).

But, there's no guarantee that the goblins will notice the boat come in anyway. 

At any rate, I'll make it possible, if you want to try it.


----------



## gargoyleking

Are they looking to fight or rescue survivors?  They could always keep one or two men back to guard the boat and receive survivors.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Are they looking to fight or rescue survivors?  They could always keep one or two men back to guard the boat and receive survivors.




Who, the crew? They're mostly looking to get their families out alive. Mainly, they plan to do whatever you need them to do to help _you_ achieve that goal.


----------



## KahlessNestor

gargoyleking said:


> Probably for the best.  Wouldn't want to get stuck on a boat with people shooting fire arrows at you.
> 
> Squirrels are evil!




We would probably actually be fine since we have rowers and not sails. Fire really is only a danger to sails...and smokepowder. I don't imagine the would would catch quickly. It would have to be accellerated (oil, Greek fire), or the fire not discovered (someone left the coffee pot plugged in again!).


----------



## KahlessNestor

I say a few of the men stay by the boat. The others go do the rescuing. We keep the goblins occupied.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

The boat does have sails, but they weren't going far, and wanted to go in a specific direction, so they're not up. He's right, in this case fire arrow would be only marginally worse than regular arrows.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Some of you will probably be noticing that this is a pretty tough encounter for a first level party. This fight will be pretty tough, for sure. Hopefully the advantages you have with terrain (and that the goblins have goals other than "Murder All PCs!") should help to even things out a little. You'll deserve your level 2 when you're done, that's for sure!


----------



## gargoyleking

FitzTheRuke said:


> Some of you will probably be noticing that this is a pretty tough encounter for a first level party. This fight will be pretty tough, for sure. Hopefully the advantages you have with terrain (and that the goblins have goals other than "Murder All PCs!") should help to even things out a little. You'll deserve your level 2 when you're done, that's for sure!



LOL That sleep spell tho...

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

The sleep spell will help for sure!

Hey, [MENTION=6855545]Archon Basileus[/MENTION]! When you cast "Shield of Faith" (or anything else for that matter) make sure you tell me what it does! I mean, I can look it up, but it saves me time if you say "(Drui's AC is 16 for 10 minutes)" after. I already spend enough time makin' maps and stuff.


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> Some of you will probably be noticing that this is a pretty tough encounter for a first level party. This fight will be pretty tough, for sure. Hopefully the advantages you have with terrain (and that the goblins have goals other than "Murder All PCs!") should help to even things out a little. You'll deserve your level 2 when you're done, that's for sure!




Heh. Most of my monsters never have "Kill all the PCs" as a goal, at least if they're intelligent. I've had way too many TPKs at low level to not have them do Medicine checks and take prisoners LOL


----------



## gargoyleking

It seems whenever I run games my players accuse me of laying ambushes for every encounter.  Though PC's rarely actually died from it.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm missing Init rolls for Angis, Drui, and Titus, and a whole turn for Snake, (though eayres has been away, so I'll resolve the round if he doesn't post before I get those Inits!)

Edit: Come to think of it, Angis can post a whole turn, too. His crossbow was during a "surprise" round.

I'm also going to give Tommi, Lionel, and Drui and extra move, because I left them near the boat in the first shot because I didn't know where they wanted to go, but there's no reason they didn't jump over the side and follow the others sooner. In fact, I'd missed River's post about Lionel running for cover, so I added that in before Lionel's turn.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6801311]KahlessNestor[/MENTION] I don't mean to be pushy, but if you get the chance, please post a turn for Angis (include Init!)

Thanks! No pressure. (Well, just a _little_ pressure!)

Hopefully I can get this round resolved by tomorrow.

(If [MENTION=6808932]eayres33[/MENTION] gets back before then, he can post for Snake, too. Otherwise, I'll figure something out!)


----------



## gargoyleking

Also, we should do something in-game to commemorate the Eclipse.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> [MENTION=6801311]KahlessNestor[/MENTION] I don't mean to be pushy, but if you get the chance, please post a turn for Angis (include Init!)
> 
> Thanks! No pressure. (Well, just a _little_ pressure!)
> 
> Hopefully I can get this round resolved by tomorrow.
> 
> (If [MENTION=6808932]eayres33[/MENTION] gets back before then, he can post for Snake, too. Otherwise, I'll figure something out!)




Sorry. I do my posting at work, and am rarely online to post over the weekend. It's up there now.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

No problem. I get that a lot of people don't post weekends. I never quite understood why, but your reason makes sense.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hey, [MENTION=6808932]eayres33[/MENTION] You have Snake's AC down as 16, but as far as I can tell, he has no armour. How is it 16?


----------



## eayres33

FitzTheRuke said:


> Hey, [MENTION=6808932]eayres33[/MENTION] You have Snake's AC down as 16, but as far as I can tell, he has no armour. How is it 16?




Took me a minute to remember why, had to look at my character sheet, but Snake has the Draconic Resilience feature from his sorcerer background which grants him AC of 13+ dex modifier. He has dragon-like scales under his fur.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

eayres33 said:


> Took me a minute to remember why, had to look at my character sheet, but Snake has the Draconic Resilience feature from his sorcerer background which grants him AC of 13+ dex modifier. He has dragon-like scales under his fur.




Ah! Neat.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Still waiting on [MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION] (Titus) and [MENTION=6855545]Archon Basileus[/MENTION] (Drui) to finish the round (whenever you have time, guys). In the meantime, I'll post for behind the cottages when I get the chance.


----------



## gargoyleking

I think I'll wait to see the other side of the fight, and maybe Lionel's action before I post Dandin's next move.  Lot of variables and I wouldn't want to jump th gun.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yeah, I was going to ask that people hold off until the second group finishes. I might just move on without Titus and Drui, if they don't post soon. (No offence, guys).


----------



## KahlessNestor

I'm off for the weekend,  so likely won't be posting until Monday. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Gotcha. It's okay, that'll probably work perfectly for when your turn will come up.  I'd generally like to get more than *one* round a week done, but as long as everyone else is happy with the pace, I'm okay with it (I should be doing other things, after all...)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Everyone who hasn't already can take a turn, in case you were waiting on something...

As far as I can tell, that would be everyone other than Tommi and Dandin.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

In case I haven't mentioned it, I'm going to give up on resolving stuff in Initiative order and resolve stuff in posting order. It allows me to respond right away, and in this game's case, allows me to keep going, even in combat, with the single-character narrative I've been using. Bear with me: I hope it will become clear what I'm trying to do. I will still post Map Updates between rounds, so you'll know the round has changed over when I post a map.


----------



## Archon Basileus

Sorry for the delay. I'm back from the road and I'll post as soon as I get a hold of my soul back again. 

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Archon Basileus said:


> Sorry for the delay. I'm back from the road and I'll post as soon as I get a hold of my soul back again.




Good to "see" you! You've only missed one round (and getting shot). I had you dodge. The guy who's been shooting at you shot at Tommi this round, so you're free to do whatever. (Of course, there's a big Boss right there.)


----------



## Archon Basileus

Tx Fitz! I asked Kahless to cover for me, but he was away as well! Sorry for the delay and let's bleed some goblins!

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So... I'm really enjoying my new combat-resolution system. It's something I meant to do for combats in _this_ game. I thought of doing it back when we started and I began the style of posting each character's name at the top and giving them a POV moment. 

Then I started a combat and fell right into how I was doing it in other games.

NOW I'm doing it the "new" way here _and_ in my other games, and I like it a whole lot better. Instead of trying to force PBP to play with the already-sometimes-problematic-but-simple Initiative system that D&D has, I think it allows PBP's strengths to shine through.

I hope you like it. Sorry about the sudden change to how things were working.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So... We have Dandin, Tommi, Titus, and Enseth.

*Still* waiting on Angis, Drui, Lionel, and Snake. C'mon guys. I really enjoy this game, but at the rate of less-than-one round a week, we are not going to get very far.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Thanks, [MENTION=6808932]eayres33[/MENTION] !

Now, @_*Archon Basileus*_, @_*KahlessNestor*_, and @_*River Song*_ need to go, so I can finish the round.


----------



## gargoyleking

Oops, saw a map and though the round had come through.  Still, just save my turn for next round.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Oops, saw a map and though the round had come through.  Still, just save my turn for next round.




Hmmm... good point. That is how I intend to do it, but eayres needed some reference.


----------



## gargoyleking

It was kind of the round for that side.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> It was kind of the round for that side.
> 
> Squirrels are evil!




Well, aside from Lionel. I'm actually surprised that River Song hasn't posted. Kurzon went twice in the other game, I think, since Lionel last went. So River's been around...

But, yes, the distinction of being "behind the cottages" or "on the bank" is about to get muddled, anyway.


----------



## gargoyleking

Lol

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## River Song

Sorry got lost in translation, I'll get onto it.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Sorry. These last two weeks are the first weeks of school. Busier at work. Lazy summer overcommitment kicks in. And I got distracted by making Savage Rifts characters.

Working on catching up now.

Sent from my SM-G900P using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

No problem, but I was starting to get concerned that you'd left us.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Some notes on my new combat-resolution mechanic: (It's okay, I'm still getting it down myself!)

The round begins anew when I post a "Location, Encounter, Round" heading, with position and condition notes and a map.

I don't really mind if you have the time and are reasonably sure that you won't be messing up the timing, if you go early (like Dandin and Tommi have) but let's try to avoid that in general.


----------



## gargoyleking

LOL. I did apologize!  I think I started the flood as well.  So, sorry about that.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> LOL. I did apologize!  I think I started the flood as well.  So, sorry about that.
> 
> Squirrels are evil!




Yeah, yeah.... you just wanted to "go first"! (J/K)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm starting to look at all the Goblins waking up and all the missing you guys are doing and thinking "oh oh... I knew this fight would be tough, but maybe a little TOO tough?"

We'll see...


----------



## gargoyleking

Honestly, I was expecting to start sounding a retreat when that Goblin and his pals came around the corner.  Instead they went the other way.  Need to see what this round turns out.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## tglassy

Level 1's always miss.  It's why I hate level 1's. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Honestly, I was expecting to start sounding a retreat when that Goblin and his pals came around the corner.  Instead they went the other way.  Need to see what this round turns out.




We will see. I don't think they're brave enough to keep fighting without a leader. Not the goblins anyway!



tglassy said:


> Level 1's always miss.  It's why I hate level 1's.




Yeah, I will level you up after this fight, anyway.


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> No problem, but I was starting to get concerned that you'd left us.




No, I'd never just bail. But sometimes I do get...

Oo! Squirrel!

...distracted by shinies LOL


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> I'm starting to look at all the Goblins waking up and all the missing you guys are doing and thinking "oh oh... I knew this fight would be tough, but maybe a little TOO tough?"
> 
> We'll see...




Yeah, Angis is hanging on by a thread!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yes, that's true. There are two clerics in the party, so I shouldn't have to worry about killing anyone, though.

BTW, Angis, Drui, Snake, and Lionel can go again.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Angis went stupidly into the jaws of death, trying to rescue that woman LOL


----------



## River Song

Lionel is backing him up, not very confidence inspiring though....


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Well, Angis is out. Unsurprising, really. Like I said, though. TWO clerics ought to get you back up. Also, no death saves. Goblins have gone back-and-forth between trying to take prisoners, and trying to kill people, depending on how annoyed they are.


----------



## Archon Basileus

No death saves! Mmm! So Angis is safe for now!? I was scratching my head, trying to find a way to reach Angis and stabilize him, heheh! If he's safe for now, I won't risk disengaging from the brute in front of us for sure.

EDIT: screw it, I made the choice!  Hold on, brother dwarf, I'm coming!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Archon Basileus said:


> No death saves! Mmm! So Angis is safe for now!? I was scratching my head, trying to find a way to reach Angis and stabilize him, heheh! If he's safe for now, I won't risk disengaging from the brute in front of us for sure.
> 
> EDIT: screw it, I made the choice!  Hold on, brother dwarf, I'm coming!




There's no one in front, they've killed him. I'll have you run up and check on him. 

BTW, I was looking at your character and you've only listed your Domain Spells, but you should have three other spells prepared. Any idea what they are?


----------



## tglassy

You mean like, Healing Word...?


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## FitzTheRuke

tglassy said:


> You mean like, Healing Word...?




... could be useful!


----------



## tglassy

This reminds me of the time I played a Sage Warlock but forgot to pick my extra languages. 

DM: "The goblin speaks to you in his language. Does anyone speak goblin?"

Fellow players:  "Crap. Of course not."

Me:  "Me neither.  Oh hey, I forgot to pick my extra two languages. I can totally speak Goblin."


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Just Snake to go when you get the chance [MENTION=6808932]eayres33[/MENTION].


----------



## Archon Basileus

Well, guess what! Hehehe! Sorry for the mistake!  If ypu'll allow, I'll take healing word and use it on Angis!

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I know not everyone posts on weekends, but this round has been sitting around done (except for Snake) for a couple of days. So I decided to just post it so that others can go. It's no problem, Eayres, just go twice when you get the chance.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Archon Basileus said:


> Well, guess what! Hehehe! Sorry for the mistake!  If ypu'll allow, I'll take healing word and use it on Angis!




From where you are now, you could use Cure Wounds if you want. Cure Wounds heals more, but it takes your action. Healing Word heals less, but can be done at range and is only a bonus action (so you can still attack).

Either way, you'll be out of spell-slots!


----------



## Archon Basileus

Cure wounds, then! 

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Fradak

I think i should stick to the dodge action. 5 miss in a row.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak said:


> I think i should stick to the dodge action. 5 miss in a row.




I think you should try and rescue the downed PCs. I'm starting to 'kill' people!


----------



## Fradak

Right. If only I've hit something the last 3 round I wouldn't have any companions to rescue  Dices... (I should mostly go to sleep)


----------



## tglassy

Can we do the whole "Lingering injuries" thing if we fall to 0 hp?  Scars and whatnot are awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using EN World


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I've always appreciated when people at least play some lip-service in their role-playing to injuries. I understand that some people don't like the "death-spiral" that comes from increased mechanical challenges when injuries give mechanical penalties. 

So for now, pay attention to the story of your injuries and mention them when it seems appropriate. (We forgot about how Titus was supposed to be a bit punch-drunk from his bout earlier, though it was Fatigue 1 which only gives disadvantage on skill checks, which he hasn't rolled any that I know of.)

If you want it to come with mechanical penalties, let me know what you think it should be, and we'll do it on an individual basis.


----------



## tglassy

The Lingering Injuries Table on the DMG. If you are critted, or fall to 0hp, you roll a Con Save. If you fail, you roll on the Lingering Injury table. Anything from losing an eye/limb to a scar to internal injuries. All of which can be healed by either time or higher level healing spells. It's wonderful. My first character lost an eye to a dire wolf his first day in Barovia. Changed the course of his entire character. 


Sent from my iPhone using EN World


----------



## FitzTheRuke

tglassy said:


> The Lingering Injuries Table on the DMG.




I'm aware of it. I played a game for years with a critical wound table. Everyone was peg-legged and patch-eyed by the end of the campaign. (Not literally, but close). I found it fun in general, but in my experience, not everyone likes that kind of play. What do you others think?


----------



## gargoyleking

If it doesn't affect the game too much, could be fun I suppose.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## tglassy

It's all healable. Most of them aren't permanent. Finding and paying for healing services can become a hook for the unfortunate player who lost his sword arm. 

Just a thought. It makes people think before running into a group of goblins. 


Sent from my iPhone using EN World


----------



## Kobold Stew

tglassy said:


> Just a thought. It makes people think before running into a group of goblins.



What kind of fool would do that?


----------



## KahlessNestor

I know I guess I have a particular stake in this discussion, with Angis being down and all LOL I guess I don't particularly like the lingering injuries thing. I like my heroes able to do heroic things, like wade through an army of goblins to get to the captured prisoners to save them, rather than worrying about getting hobbled for the next ten levels before I can reach a level where those healing spells are available.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

This is why I am inclined to let people role-play it to whatever extent they prefer, rather than saddle them with actual mechanical penalties.

BTW... Angis is back up in case you missed it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Just [MENTION=6855545]Archon Basileus[/MENTION] Drui and [MENTION=6801311]KahlessNestor[/MENTION] Angis to go (and some goblins) and I can roll the round over.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION] Yeah, I always find it a little weird that you become LESS likely to regain consciousness once you are stabilized.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I find it somewhat surprising that with two clerics in the party we seem to be light on healing. Out of curiosity, [MENTION=6805410]Fradak[/MENTION], when you stood over Tommi, why didn't you use 'rectify' (healing word) on him? It's a bonus action.


----------



## Fradak

That's because I'm out...
2 Slots: Shield of faith & Guiding Bolt (on hobgoblin, trying to help Tommi to land a sneak and end the combat by killing that last guy).

Are you posting at 4:30 am?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak said:


> That's because I'm out...
> 2 Slots: Shield of faith & Guiding Bolt (on hobgoblin, trying to help Tommi to land a sneak and end the combat by killing that last guy).
> 
> Are you posting at 4:30 am?




You caught me!  I had a little bout of insomnia.

I forgot about the Guiding Bolt.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I want to get everyone up so people can play.
 [MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION], I'm going to allow Titus to use his 2nd Wind.
 [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION], hang in there, a healing potion is on it's way.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Oh pshaw... the ground is comfortable.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6805410]Fradak[/MENTION]  Absolutely points for cool. That said, my main problem with the situation is the aspect of it being a chase scene. You have another raiding boat coming with all speed directly downriver. You can't walk on the bottom as fast as a boat can travel downriver at the top. (You probably have a hard enough time just keeping your footing. Heavy as you are, there's a lot of water pushing at you.)

So here's how it's going to be: you've got the boat by the anchor and can get it off the bank quickly, but you are going to eventually be pulled by the boat (and probably slow it down. You can 'jump' by lifting yourself on the anchor-rope and swinging with the current.

That's the situation at the beginning of the scene. Let's let everyone else catch up before we do any more.


----------



## Fradak

Enseth always dreamt of being a submarine... sniff


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm going to formalise a *Challenge* so you know what I'm looking for.  I'm going to make it a three-part (like rounds, but with greater and abstract time intervals) challenge, where everyone gives me some relevant skill-checks, and I adjudicate based on rolls. It's a bit like how we did Downtime, but with one roll (each) per segment. 

Give me a little story about what it is you're trying to do, along with an ability (skill) check. You could row yourself, encourage (intimidate or persuade) others, keep an eye out for the riverfolk's boat up ahead, etc. After the first segment (like round) is done, I will add complications based on rolls (or my story whims) and make a goal for the second segment, and so on (for three segments).

Any questions?


----------



## River Song

Well Lionel is not much chop at rowing, so can he use a shortbow and try and pepper the pursuers with arrows in an attempt to slow them down?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Maybe in the second segment if you screw up the first and they get within bow-range. The goal is to keep them out of bow-range at the moment. You don't want to get shot again! Try encouraging the old man with a joke or something.


----------



## Kobold Stew

cool mechanism. fun!


----------



## gargoyleking

Hope that was worthy of a persuasion check.  If not, just subtract 2 for an intimidation.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## KahlessNestor

Ah, a good, old-fashioned 4e skill check! Nice!


----------



## gargoyleking

Darkvision is only 60' they'll probably have disadvantage anyways unless they get to within that range first.  We should probably do our best to light ourselves up anyways.  We don't want the guard to decide that we're the enemy and start shooting into the boat.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> Ah, a good, old-fashioned 4e skill check! Nice!




Yeah, kind of. When I first heard of 4e skill challenges, I ran a ton of them that were really great. Then the 4e books came out, and I read how they worked, and for some reason, I never quite fully understood them anymore. The more of them I ran, the worse I felt the system worked. Hopefully, this will start to bring back the glory days. 

One of the things that this is NOT, is you having to get X number of passes before Y number of failures. You have a "Challenge Goal" (for the whole thing) and each segment has a "Segment Goal" (for each "round") The more "successes", the closer you get to achieving "full victory" on the goals.

Individual failures by individual characters MAY result in setbacks (which will probably just make the story more interesting), but they WON'T stop the overall victory, unless there is more of them all told than there are successes. (Which mathematically should be very unlikely).

So _everyone_ don't sweat the possibility of failure. They should be fun. Just do what you think you'd do, and roll a check related to it. Don't try too hard to make sure it's "perfect". Oh, and if you want to "pass" on the segment (like, for example, just sitting in the boat and keeping your head down), that's okay too. You just won't be involved. I'd like to know you're doing that, though.



gargoyleking said:


> Darkvision is only 60' they'll probably have disadvantage anyways unless they get to within that range first.  We should probably do our best to light ourselves up anyways.  We don't want the guard to decide that we're the enemy and start shooting into the boat.




Enough shots at disadvantage can still kill you. Good idea about the light.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Enseth's turn is a good example of something where he technically "passed" on working toward the segment's goal, but he anticipated a possible upcoming segment and got ready for _that_. (Also got ready in case this segment's goal fails, so he worked toward the goal kind of backwards). THIS IS GREAT. No problem with it. 

I mentioned some of my problems with 4e skill challenges above. One of the troubles I had is that I had a few players that were really, really resistant to them and ALWAYS over-thought everything. Always tried to find a way to excuse using their best skills, even when it made no sense. That sort of thing.

Don't over-think it, gang. Just do what you're gonna do. If you can't think of anything, don't worry about it. (Give me a post about what you're doing, even if what you're doing amounts to nothing, though. I want everyone to at least have the CHANCE to be involved. Maybe your character will shine in a later segment.)

It's like a round of combat. Not everyone does anything useful every round.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I should also point out...

On the flipside to me saying "it's okay if you 'pass' or do something not 'perfect' (toward the challenge)" and something that goes hand-in-hand with "don't overthink it"...

If the challenge is "row like you've never rowed before!" then an 8 Strength (Rowing!) check is going to go a lot further than a 22 Arcana check.  Just because I've said you can roll "any skill" doesn't mean that they all _apply equally_. I just trust you all to be able to come up with creative checks that apply to "escape by boat" without telling you that you all have to roll strength.

That said, if NO ONE rows, I might have a hard time justifying you escaping. For example, you currently have four goblins rowing, and a hobgoblin not-really-beating the beat. And an old man on the tiller. The boat chasing you has a mixture of goblins and hobgoblins rowing (on 8 oars) and a disciplined hobgoblin calling time and steering. They absolutely WILL catch you, as the scenario stands. That's okay, though, there's a few more tricks you can try...

(Also, someone could help row.)


----------



## River Song

Lionels rowing roll.  [roll0]

Go you little fat Hobbit!!!!!!


----------



## gargoyleking

I know Dandin already acted, but he could always give that hobgoblin a tongue lashing.  Might make him focus a bit better. 

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It's all Dandin can do to keep the goblins from following suit. Someone else is going to have to deal with the hobgoblin, or you're going to have to leave him for the next segment.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6855545]Archon Basileus[/MENTION] haven't heard from you in awhile. I'm going to assume that Drui is on some oars, opposite Angis. That fills up the eight oars. Two dwarves, a halfling, a taxabi, and four goblins.

BTW everyone on oars, if you have other ideas (like Angis did, trying to intimidate the Hobgoblin). You can keep rowing AND do something else (as long as that thing would not stop you from rowing) OR you can just row. 

I like to make these challenges somewhat voluntary - in that if you don't have any big ideas, you can just say "I go along with everyone else and do my bit" OR if you're inspired, you can do something crazy and awesome.


----------



## River Song

is there a lamp or some lamp oil in Lionels boat?

I think going for the city and identifying ourselves is probably a safer option. I can't always roll a 20 for rowing.


----------



## gargoyleking

I'd prefer lighting us up like a frigging beacon as well.  I know Enseth turned off his headlight, but either way we need to be identified as allies rather than enemies.  Dandin doesn't have any light spells.  And I'm honestly thinking of zapping the hobgoblin for his trouble. 

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

River Song said:


> is there a lamp or some lamp oil in Lionels boat?




Not unless one of you brought it along. Goblins didn't use any. Enseth has a headlamp, but that doesn't necessarily make it obvious that the boat's friendly.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You can try to make the militia on the wall figure out it's you AND try to trick the goblins into grounding themselves...


----------



## gargoyleking

FitzTheRuke said:


> You can try to make the militia on the wall figure out it's you AND try to trick the goblins into grounding themselves...



That was my thought.  Especially giving the old guy a bonus die.  He should have a good chance at avoiding sand bars.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## River Song

I was thinking of using the oil to create a little fire on the water surface to distract the gobbo's more so than anything.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So... I'm unclear if the plan is to just row straight for the city or to try to lure the goblins into the shallow side-passage. Frankly, if you want to just go for the city, we can probably end the challenge here. The goblins won't abide being under-fire for very long before turning away and heading back up-river. Unless their boat grounds, they won't take enough casualties to stop them from getting away.

I guess my question is, do you want to get away now, or try to kill more goblins? I can understand either....


----------



## Fradak

We managed to save some people from a dark fate and we have some wounded in action so it would be wise to play it safely and relish our little victory. But, personally, I'm here for the killing


----------



## Kobold Stew

Tommi doesn't have the rudder or an oar -- someone with one should choose.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It's true. Rowers can't steer, really and the guy with the tiller is an NPC who asked the question. Someone in charge needs to choose. [MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION]? What is Titus' order? (He would listen to Drui, too, or probably Angis if Angis wasn't on an oar).

Though I think we might be missing [MENTION=6855545]Archon Basileus[/MENTION]


----------



## tglassy

Titus would say to get the people to safety. Killing the goblins is secondary to that. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## Kobold Stew

(I was just giving Fradak a chance at more killing


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, we'll move along. We can tie up loose ends (and kill more goblins!) later.


----------



## gargoyleking

Intelligence: [roll0]

No need to waste a post in the IC thread and Dandin doesn't have Investigation.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Fradak

Enseth Level 2: Wizard

+5 HP
+3 cantrips, +6 spells known
+1 spell/day
Arcane Recovery


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Oh. That's how.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Tommi levelled up, now cunninger.


----------



## gargoyleking

Levelling Dandin.  +5HP to 13, Jack of All Trades +1 to all untrained skills, song of Rest (d6), +1 1st lev spell slot, and new spell (Heroism)

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## gargoyleking

Also, I think we spent 1gp for our night of merrymaking.  How much does Dandin's barrel of apples cost in the meantime?

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Also, I think we spent 1gp for our night of merrymaking.  How much does Dandin's barrel of apples cost in the meantime?
> 
> Squirrels are evil!




2 sp?


----------



## gargoyleking

I'll go with that then.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## KahlessNestor

Angis Level 2
+9 hp
+1 HD
2 Spells Known: Cure Wounds, Hunter's Mark


----------



## River Song

Kobold Stew said:


> Tommi levelled up, now cunninger.




Likewise, next time he might remember to bring his gear to a fight. Rookie mistake. 

+8 Hp
+ Cunninger


----------



## Fradak

Can Enseth help Dandin to tell the story? C3PO style


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak said:


> Can Enseth help Dandin to tell the story? C3PO style




You mean like retroactively give him advantage?


----------



## Fradak

Yes. I was writing it but it was too late, the action was over (not a big deal). PBF you know...


----------



## gargoyleking

Well, I'm off to bed.  Do whatever sounds good.  Not a huge deal to me either way.  But if you need a second roll I'll toss one out real quick.  [roll0]

Edit:  LOL. The dice gods have spoken!!!

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Fradak




----------



## FitzTheRuke

So... here's where we are at: I'm pretty sure that everyone is happy with the state of celebration. When last I left any "hook"-type things, Sir Isteval invited Titus to bring you all to his townhouse for dinner tomorrow night. Tglassy hasn't said it to anyone, but I'm sure he means to.

Everyone feel free to give me a post that passes the night and the following day.

I liked how we handled downtime at the beginning, but I felt like three checks was one too many. A day's downtime is not much, but, if you want to accomplish anything during the following day, feel free to post what it is with two relevant checks. I'll respond with some forward-progression and we'll get to Isteval's dinner.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Apparently Enseth was there when Isteval invited the group, so it's possible that he will relay the message to anyone who missed it. Titus might not have gotten the chance before heading off to the castle to play bruised-ego damage-control.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

This game is one of my favorites, but unfortunately as a side-effect of that, I'm not willing to half-ass it, so it's been moving a little slowly lately. I'll try to get to Isteval's dinner soon. Bear with me!  

IMO, this game is a really good one, but it's a little time-consuming!


----------



## gargoyleking

No worries.  Takes time and effort to come up with all this stuff.  Part of the rreason I haven't yet attempted to run a game.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## KahlessNestor

Always tends to be the case. No worries. I don't mind it moving slow if it needs to.


----------



## gargoyleking

Ignore this post.  Wrong thread!

P.S. [MENTION=59816]FitzTheRuke[/MENTION] I know you're busy but I'd love to get a response on Dandin's post so I can move him onto getting ready for dinner.  If possible.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hmmm... that's another "Lost Post".  I'm pretty sure I wrote a whole thing for Dandin & the Shipbuilders a long time ago, but you're right, I can't find it. I remember most of the details. I'll have to rewrite it as soon as I get the chance. 

I agree, I need to get that done before we move on to the dinner. Anything anyone else wants to do before the dinner?


----------



## Kobold Stew

I'm fine.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, let's move along to dinner.

I think we lost Drui. Everyone else is still in, right?


----------



## Fradak

Yup


----------



## gargoyleking

Still here, although I may be less active than normal.  Going on a sudden road trip for a funeral.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Kobold Stew

present (and catching up!)


----------



## KahlessNestor

I posted Angis at the dinner.


----------



## tglassy

I know we're a bit away from level 3 (not too far, I hope), but I'm already thinking about Titus' Archetype. I've built him as an Eldridge Knight, what with the Ritual Casting and the relatively high intelligence. But it occurred to me that we have a Cleric/Wizard, who will be able to do Wizard rituals and cast spells, and we have a Sorcerer. And a Cleric.  And a Bard. So we've got spells covered.  I'm wondering if we really NEED an Eldridge Knight. 

What do Y'all think?  I could pretty easily switch him to a Champion with Ritual Casting. Battle master works too, but I like the simplicity of the Champion. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## KahlessNestor

EK spells tend to be more defensive and self buffing than offensive. At least how I would build one. So it could still work. But I'm cool with what's most fun for you.

Sent from my SM-G900P using EN World mobile app


----------



## tglassy

I'll stick with EK. I've got some interesting plans for that. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## gargoyleking

Go with what you like.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]... You transported Tranio into Scourge of Daggerford. He needs to get back to Goldenfields and tell the poor Yeti that his parents have passed.


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]... You transported Tranio into Scourge of Daggerford. He needs to get back to Goldenfields and tell the poor Yeti that his parents have passed.




LOL I noticed that too, and was scratching m head.


----------



## Kobold Stew

I'm a sleep-deprived idiot. Please forgive me.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hey, [MENTION=6808932]eayres33[/MENTION] I don't think we've heard from Snake in a bit. Have you lost this thread? (I know a few people were missing updates from it!)


----------



## eayres33

No I have just fallen behind, with all my threads due to work, other life issues, but I am catching up today and should be back on track.


----------



## gargoyleking

I swear, sometimes I think these things need an occasional chat room session.  We're spending a lot of time just trying to RP our plans out.

Also, did we have a leader decided upon?  I thought it was Titus, but he's barely had anything to say.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## tglassy

I’ve been rather busy as of late.  Titus may be taking a back seat for a while.


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## gargoyleking

Okay, Dandin could do it, or maybe Angus wants the job?  

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Titus is the "official" leader if it comes to dealing with the Duke (or any other nobility, really) but we can have a field leader. Most of the party is so young, they'd probably defer to Angis on a regular basis. Dandin is the "planner" out of the three friends (with Lionel and Tommi) so they'd listen to him. Enseth probably actually has the best tactical mind, but he's programmed to serve. Snake has been a bit of a loner so far. I don't think anyone really knows him yet.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I think back near when we started a suggestion was made that leadership could fluctuate depending on the mission (Enseth can lead if we ever run into Red Wizards, for example). Dandin has had a bit of a passion for the riverboat, so this segment might be good for him to take point on. (You know, if you take the river as opposed to taking the dwarf road.)


----------



## gargoyleking

Works for me.  We could go by the road too though, while the boat is being repaired.  Dandin always has his cart.  Just need something to haul the loot away with mainly.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sounds good to me. If you want to get going right away (as opposed to waiting for the boat repairs) you could leave by noon (as Angis suggested) after collecting your money and gathering supplies. Let's go with that. Everyone give me a quick post that covers anything you want to do before then.


----------



## gargoyleking

Dandin would like to act as the "Company Purser", as it were.  Probably wouldn't be too crazy with it, but basically he could do the purchasing for the group and sell off any loot that we procure with the intent of maximizing 'profits'.  Basically I imagine making a check, or checks to modify prices for the group.  (Not to mention detect magic and identify as applicable to find magic items)

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## KahlessNestor

I'm not sure there's anything Angis needs to pick up, unless someone else can think of something.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> I'm not sure there's anything Angis needs to pick up, unless someone else can think of something.




Seeing as Angis makes trips regularly, it makes sense that he has everything he needs. 

I doubt that Lionel or Tommi have ever gone further than a roadside inn away from Daggerford.

If your character already has adventuring gear, you can assume that's stuff you can scrounge from around your home.

It's only if you want anything else that you can go shopping, otherwise you could leave early.


----------



## Kobold Stew

ready, once we hear back from the Marshal.


----------



## gargoyleking

Could be a good idea to hit up an alchemists at the very least.  Get some healing potions and maybe upgrade some peoples armor.  200gp 

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## KahlessNestor

Ah, yes. Some healing pots are always nice.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6805410]Fradak[/MENTION]  Enseth's last order to ORB1 was "Go find them" (presumably the goblins). Presumably it is programmed with some basic parameters to accomplish this task. What do you imagine it will attempt? (Seeing as you can only communicate within 100 feet)


----------



## Fradak

Spot them and come back with intels. And it can guide us to them.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> Ah, yes. Some healing pots are always nice.




That reminds me: There were three potions available for sale. In the end, both Dandin and Angis bought some. Make sure you didn't both buy three. A total of three. And three for free. (One for Lionel). And Snake bought two. Also feel free to get some of the others to reimburse you for one, if you like. Might as well do that here, "off-panel" as we say in the comics world.


----------



## gargoyleking

Dandin will take one, or all three if nobody wants the other two.  We can say he purchased them and then handed them out to people once we were all congregated.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Question for [MENTION=6801311]KahlessNestor[/MENTION] and [MENTION=6855545]Archon Basileus[/MENTION]:  Do either of you know anything (lore-wise) about Mount Illefarn? Do you think Angis or Drui know anything about the place?  Do you have any thoughts on what dwarf clan your character is from? 

I'm happy to research/make things up but I want to keep it in-line with what you know/expect/make up for your characters.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I have 5 healing potions. The two free (I didn't count the free one to Lionel), and I bought three. If we want to spread those out, I'm fine with that.

As for Ilefarn, the name is familiar. Elven, as I recall. Came across it in one of the Neverwinter books, maybe? Since it's Forgotten Realms, it's easy enough to get the history.

http://forgottenrealms.wikia.com/wiki/Illefarn

As for Angis' clan, he isn't from around here. Angis is a Gold Dwarf (Hill) from the Westgate area. So he's actually a different subrace than most dwarves up here in the North (Shield/Mountain). He's here because his family has banking and trade interests in the area.


----------



## gargoyleking

Okay, this is is somewhat frustrating.  Yes, Dandin would like to carry at least one, possibly two of the potions.  I had plans for him to be more of a support character anyways and since he doesn't have any healing spells, he'll need some potions to shove down throats in case of emergencies.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Kobold Stew

As a rogue, Tommi can use potions and still attack, but he hasn't bought any, and doesn't feel a need to have one. If given one, he will have it ready for others.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

If Dandin arrived at Harvest House and Angis had bought all their potions (Angis was there first, there was just a little confusion on if he had the money) then Dandin could have gone to Morninglow Tower. It's the fancy-place, all big on class and glowy (and their potions taste too sweet) but Luc Sunbright will treat Dandin well enough, now that his reputation is growing. He can buy as many as he likes there, for the usual 50gp each. Sunbright will be very surprised (and impressed) when/if Dandin produces enough money to buy more than one.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> it's Forgotten Realms, it's easy enough to get the history.
> 
> http://forgottenrealms.wikia.com/wiki/Illefarn




I've done my research. I'm just trying to decide how much Angis and Drui would know. (Or anyone else, frankly. I just assumed that the Dwarves might know more than the others.)

Although come to think of it, when _was_ Enseth active again? A hundred years ago, right? [MENTION=6805410]Fradak[/MENTION]?


----------



## gargoyleking

Okay then I'll take the three more.  Dandin's mostly cleared out, but has some gold left after that as well.  I was trying to decide if he should be trying to do some trading on the way.  Are there any settlements where we're headed?  And if so, any good trading opportunities between them and Daggerford?

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Immediately around Daggerford there's lots of farmland but you'd slow the pace if you tried any door-to-door stuff. There is the Dwarves of Illefarn and the Elves (and other Fey) of Laughing Hollow, but both are not known to be friendly. The Dwarves are outcasts in the eyes of other dwarves, and the elves are generally hostile (at least somewhat).  Trade from daggerford usually goes up the river, or up the road that is north of the mountains. Julkoun is the next reasonable trade-post that you know about, once you get out of the farmlands. (And it's only about four hours of walking to leave 'civilisation' behind).


----------



## Fradak

FitzTheRuke said:


> Although come to think of it, when _was_ Enseth active again? A hundred years ago, right? [MENTION=6805410]Fradak[/MENTION]?




Yup, 140


----------



## Archon Basileus

@_*FitzTheRuke*_ Drui was first conceived as a member of a proper outcast lineage of dwarves. He probably had something hammered down on him by his older brothers, but he struggles with old dwarven notions, since he considers them to be, for the most part, too xenophobic.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Sorry to hear we've lost River Song.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Sorry to hear we've lost River Song.




Me too. Lionel's heroic journey was something I was really enjoying. Also, his friendship with Tommi and Dandin brought a lot of warmth to the party.


----------



## gargoyleking

It's a shame, I was looking forward to the 3-way friendship.  Ah well, I suppose you'll keep him as an NPC?

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## KahlessNestor

Bummer. She's always fun to play with.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> It's a shame, I was looking forward to the 3-way friendship.  Ah well, I suppose you'll keep him as an NPC?




Not in the party, but absolutely back at Daggerford. I _might_ make Lionel come with the party on a future mission, if it seems right. After all, I _did_ have a "zero to hero" story-arc in mind, with his confidence growing, but at the moment, I don't have the time to run an in-party NPC. 

Maybe once my Vault of the Dracolich games are done.


----------



## gargoyleking

Lol, I mainly just meant as somebody we can interact with back in town.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Lol, I mainly just meant as somebody we can interact with back in town.




Absolutely! I love Lionel and his family.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It's funny. I like the other "pillars" of D&D every bit as much as I like combat, and I really wanted to establish my setting. But I _still_ feel a sense of "Finally!" now that we've gotten to what is only our SECOND(!) combat of the game. I hope you've all been enjoying it. The action will pick up a bit from here.


----------



## Archon Basileus

FitzTheRuke said:


> It's funny. I like the other "pillars" of D&D every bit as much as I like combat, and I really wanted to establish my setting. But I _still_ feel a sense of "Finally!" now that we've gotten to what is only our SECOND(!) combat of the game. I hope you've all been enjoying it. The action will pick up a bit from here.



I'm loving it, despite Drui's silence, lol. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gargoyleking

It's nice to be able to actually get some character development in outside of smash and burn.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I should point out for those of you who haven't been involved in my more-combat-heavy game, that I haven't been bothering with initiative in my PBP games (actually I've been trying it out in my IRL games since doing it here, but that's another story). 

I just resolve in an order that sort-of goes 1: By Post, 2: What makes sense, 3: On my whim, and 4: With the enemies being "activated" by interaction with the PCs or 5: enemies dispersed throughout, as makes sense.

It's worked pretty well so far. If there ever was a conflict, I'd use an Initiative roll to determine what happened first, but it hasn't been necessary yet.

(That's all a long way of saying, go ahead and post your turns in a surprise round)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Archon Basileus said:


> I'm loving it, despite Drui's silence, lol.




Glad you like it! Feel free to take a combat-turn with Drui (I noticed you gave a nice RP post, but you can do an action/move turn now if you know what you want to do.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It's possible here to get a second round of surprise. If no one does anything this round to alert the guard (only move at half speed, stay out of line-of-sight, cast spells only on yourselves or whatever.) You could theoretically get a whole round of action in and STILL have surprise when we start round two.


----------



## gargoyleking

I was going to say, don't want to spring our surprise until we can do something with it.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> I was going to say, don't want to spring our surprise until we can do something with it.




Exactly. I first thought of it when I checked out your turn. If Dandin double-moves at half speed (so 25' I guess) he won't even be anywhere he can see a bugbear yet, but he also won't give himself away. So I may have started this a little early. We'll see what happens.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Is that just in my head? The rule about moving half speed while doing stealth? I was trying to double-check it, and I can't find it. It's a "slow speed" in overland movement if you want to do it stealthy, but I can't find anything about it in combat rounds, aside from spending an action to hide. (I guess that's nearly the same thing, you full move, then you spend your action to hide?)

Though that would mean that Dandin can do it as a bonus action, so he _could_ dash and still hide.

Interesting.


----------



## gargoyleking

Bard, not rogue.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Bard, not rogue.




Duh. Right.

So that means that Titus can only get to U13, though, unless he wants to risk being heard.

Drui can catch up to Angis (though Tommi and Angis can move away).

 [MENTION=6805410]Fradak[/MENTION], do you want ORB1 to do anything?


----------



## Fradak

Yep, he can try to tell (red light blink) the sneakers that he spotted a bugbear and take the help action to give advantage to someone. The first in position to attack.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I meant specifically what he does this round. No one is in a position to attack yet. Just stay hidden?


----------



## Fradak

Yep

Edit: If it's not to late , can he take some altitude to check the perimeter and be not in sight because he is at 50 ft above the hob?


----------



## KahlessNestor

The half-speed movement during stealth is a relic of older editions (3e/PF) and not in 5e. With Angis, I double moved and rolled Stealth, since I am unseen (stealth will determine if I am unheard, vs passive perception). There is no penalty to it unless the DM chooses, but then he's house ruling.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

But you need to spend an action to hide do you not? That isn't house ruling.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It's weird. I've played 5e twice a week since playtest (which is probably where I got the rule from, seeing as I have never played PF and I haven't played 3.x in years and years) but there is still some rules that when I look 'em up they don't work quite how I imagine them to. I don't houserule on purpose (unless you count the Init experiment!)


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> But you need to spend an action to hide do you not? That isn't house ruling.



Meh. It's in one of those sticky grey sres, of which there are many in the stealth/hide rules in 5e. The bugbear can have no way of knowing we are there. We are out of sight, which is what is needed for the Hide action. And pretty sure a 15 beats his passive perception. DM call. If you want, I will pull him back 25 feet and do the Hide action.

Sent from my SM-G900P using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You definitely qualify for the hide action. I guess the question is: can you use dex (stealth) checks in combat for "free" (no action) or do you _have_ to use the Hide action. The rules don't seem to say either way, so I would assume, if I had to, that the intention is that if you want to hide, you gotta Hide. (My reasoning being that those are the rules that DO exist for hiding, as opposed to the other way of doing it, which aren't anywhere.) If you follow me.

It's clunkier in the "feel" of it - in that rather than the "feeling" that you are sneaking, you feel like you're walking up, and then stopping and "hiding". So it's clunky, but it works out (distance-to-time-wise) the same as the half-speed stealth (though that "feels" more like sneaking). But you're not able to "dash" sneakily, unless you're a rogue. Which I can get behind.

At any rate, you should all be able to get closer without being seen. I probably should have just started the whole thing a bit closer, but I didn't think about the idea of everyone taking the time to creep up on him. I _should_ have, but I didn't.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I get your reasoning, and I support it. I forgot we were technically in combat, to be honest LOL So yeah, move Angis back 25 feet and he will take the Hide action. He's creeping along the wall of the building.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] - Seeing as we spent so long discussing it, I think I'm going to have to keep my rulings consistent for everyone. So you have three options: Because Tommi's a rogue, he can dash over to the spot you chose and hide with his bonus action; he can cast his magic stones (far enough away, I'll say, so that the verbal component isn't heard), walk, and hide with his action (making him not quite as far); OR we can go with exactly what you posted, but that bugbear is going to hear him. (Everyone else will still be hidden, but the Bugbear won't lose his next turn to surprise).

If you take either of the first two options, you can make a stealth check, and you'll almost certainly make the DC.

As soon as you decide, I can finish the round.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Tommi tries to be stealthy, then, in the hopes of letting everyone have surprise next round.

Stealth: [roll0]


----------



## FitzTheRuke

BTW, I have been known to allow people to stack relevant tool proficiencies with skills in the past.

Now that Xanathar's is out, they have a pretty great (IMO) official system in place for making tools much, much better than they used to be. We'll be going with that now, instead.

The simple version is: If you think a tool proficiency should stack with a skill check, you get advantage on the skill check. (If you use the tool, or if your training in the tool might apply).

(Sorry if you're in multiple games of mine and read this post multiple times)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION] and [MENTION=6801311]KahlessNestor[/MENTION]  Just lettin' you both know that Titus and Angis need to go for me to roll over the round. No big hurry, but you're up when you get the chance.


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> [MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION] and [MENTION=6801311]KahlessNestor[/MENTION]  Just lettin' you both know that Titus and Angis need to go for me to roll over the round. No big hurry, but you're up when you get the chance.




I posted. Sorry it's a bit of a mess. I remembered I might have advantage from stealthing and hiding, but wasn't sure. If he didn't, then the crit didn't happen and the to hit was 16 and the damage was 7, I believe.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You're right, you did. AFAIK, you'd only lose your 'unseen' designation if your opponent moved into line-of-sight (which he did) and you no longer had any cover (but you do). That's how I understand it, anyway.

Playing this slow is teaching me stuff! IRL I would just fudge-and-forget. (Make a ruling and move on.)

Stealth might be the most complex rules of the game.

EDIT to add (Now that I've looked at your turn): You do, however, have to attack from your hiding spot, before you move. You absolutely COULD do that here (even though the angle looks tricky), so I'm going to assume (fluff-wise) that he throws as he's running forward, just before the Bugbear spots him behind Drui. Mechanically, you throw then move (to keep the advantage).

He would have had three-quarters-cover at that point, but you critted anyway.

(I'm not normally this rules-lawyery, but I'm trying to drill some of the little details into my brain.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]  Hold Up! Tommi's already gone this round! I probably confused you by posting a map after your turn. I thought that those who hadn't gone yet would benefit by being able to tell where the Bugbear was relative to them. I still have [MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION] Titus to go, then the round will roll-over. We can use that turn of Tommi's if the Bugbear is still up, but I suspect he won't be.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Sorry, my bad.  I am easily confused.

I didn't see Tommi's name in "gone" and assumed we were in a new round.


----------



## tglassy

I'm sorry, put me Titus on autopilot for the moment, using Morwin to get advantage on his attack. I don't have a lot of time to post and I don't want to hold up the game. 


Sent from my iPhone using EN World


----------



## FitzTheRuke

tglassy said:


> I'm sorry, put me Titus on autopilot for the moment, using Morwin to get advantage on his attack. I don't have a lot of time to post and I don't want to hold up the game.




S'okay. It occurs to me that if Angis critted, it's probably dead and you'll just double-move up anyway. I'll try to roll the round over ASAP (probably 6-8 hours from now).


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> You're right, you did. AFAIK, you'd only lose your 'unseen' designation if your opponent moved into line-of-sight (which he did) and you no longer had any cover (but you do). That's how I understand it, anyway.
> 
> Playing this slow is teaching me stuff! IRL I would just fudge-and-forget. (Make a ruling and move on.)
> 
> Stealth might be the most complex rules of the game.
> 
> EDIT to add (Now that I've looked at your turn): You do, however, have to attack from your hiding spot, before you move. You absolutely COULD do that here (even though the angle looks tricky), so I'm going to assume (fluff-wise) that he throws as he's running forward, just before the Bugbear spots him behind Drui. Mechanically, you throw then move (to keep the advantage).
> 
> He would have had three-quarters-cover at that point, but you critted anyway.
> 
> (I'm not normally this rules-lawyery, but I'm trying to drill some of the little details into my brain.)




I'm a little looser with Stealth, which might be the issue. I figured the corner of the building would still keep me unseen for most of my move before I threw the axe (and would have prevented LOS from my starting location). In any case, you can break up your movement anyway.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm normally loose with it too. My strictness here only came up because I made the (probably foolish) choice of looking up the rules to make sure I didn't unfairly rule anything!


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> I'm normally loose with it too. My strictness here only came up because I made the (probably foolish) choice of looking up the rules to make sure I didn't unfairly rule anything!




If I had a character like Vax who rolls in the 40s (I think I heard as high as 45), I might be more strict than with the clanky Pike in her plate armor. LOL


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]  I forgot that extra turn of Tommi's. I will use it when I get home from work, now that he has a valid target.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Awesome -- thanks.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6855545]Archon Basileus[/MENTION] I need a turn for Drui so I can roll the round over.

 [MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION] Same for Titus, but I can run him if you're still busy. Just let me know, and I will take him over until you want him back (or take a turn, whichever you prefer).


----------



## tglassy

I’m trying to get back into some of my games. Still gonna be short with most, but I’ll try to keep up. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6808932]eayres33[/MENTION] and [MENTION=6855545]Archon Basileus[/MENTION] 

I've noticed that Snake and Drui are still level one in the RG. They are level two in the game (in case you've forgotten) so please get them updated when you get the chance!


----------



## eayres33

I've updated Snake


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION] and [MENTION=6855545]Archon Basileus[/MENTION]

We're back to Titus and Drui left to go (and BOTH still have unused actions from LAST round).

I'll give you both a day or two to get 'em in, and then I'll just have 'em "Dodge" or "Help" or whatever makes most sense at the time.


----------



## Fradak

Enseth threw 2 javelins. I'm not sure you took that into account.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak said:


> Enseth threw 2 javelins. I'm not sure you took that into account.




I did not. Let me go look at it again...


----------



## Archon Basileus

FitzTheRuke said:


> I did not. Let me go look at it again...



I'm watchful hehe. I'll post an attack as soon as I reach home!  But I'm going for the same bugbear Angis is handling.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gargoyleking

I think Angis just knocked it down and another took it's place.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Archon Basileus said:


> I'm watchful hehe. I'll post an attack as soon as I reach home!  But I'm going for the same bugbear Angis is handling.






gargoyleking said:


> I think Angis just knocked it down and another took it's place.




'Goyle is correct. But so are you as long as you go for the one that Angis is _now_ handling. Go ahead and roll advantage on it (Morwin the winged cat will distract it for you).


----------



## Archon Basileus

FitzTheRuke said:


> 'Goyle is correct. But so are you as long as you go for the one that Angis is _now_ handling. Go ahead and roll advantage on it (Morwin the winged cat will distract it for you).



That's the plan! Rolling and posting!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm going to try to get my games moving again over the next couple of days. I feel they've lost a bit of momentum, but it couldn't have been helped. Can I get a show of hands that you're all still with us?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Present!  Happy new year, all.


----------



## Archon Basileus

I'm here, guys! Happy New Year, everyone!

Also, I'm hitting the road in two days and internet access will not be always present throughout January, so I might blink a bit... But trust me, I'm here!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Any precautions either of you would like to take on approaching the orc-infested watchtower? It's built to overlook this road, so you're likely to be spotted, even by an inattentive orc on guard in daylight. Then again, it's starting to approach evening, so the sun is in the west (behind you). Strangely, it might be best to stay OUT of the shadows!


----------



## tglassy

Im here!


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## eayres33

I'm here


----------



## gargoyleking

I'm here.  We could always hold Dandin and the cart back a bit and give some people a chance to sneak up and set up an ambush.  Nothing like a cart full of 'goods' to draw out a 'raiding party'.

Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## KahlessNestor

I'm here.

Waiting for dark might not be the worst idea, though orcs do have darkvision.


----------



## Fradak

I don't know how much time it takes to reach the tower but maybe we could prepare ourselves. So we don't spend the first round of combat casting buffs spells. Far enough to avoid detection but close enough to profit from them a few rounds.

If it's possible (without being spotted) is Drui going for Bless or I take it? Dandin spoke about Heroism when we left Daggerford... What do you think guys?.


----------



## Archon Basileus

Drui can go for it! Would save you a slot, yes? Or a spell... 

EDIT: also, I'll leave a pair of blesses and healings for the rest pf the slots. Any special requests? I'll min-sheet Drui and review the sheet back at the gallery as well.


----------



## Fradak

Or maybe you prefer to boost your AC, I take the Bless. That's the point, how to optimise our concentration spells.


----------



## gargoyleking

Heroism only lasts for a minute, and Dandin for his part is likely to be unable to cast anything until the game is well and truly on.  If anything, I'd love to ritual cast Comprehend Languages before setting off as that'll give him a chance to know what the orcs are saying.

Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

The map-squares are 10-foot squares. Feel free to discuss any tactical ideas here (you could have discussed the plan further before heading up the road, something like "if they come down to meet us then we...").

I'm okay with Enseth and Drui casting spells in preparation.


----------



## gargoyleking

Ok, basically I want to draw them in before springing the trap.  And maybe get a psychological edge on them in the meantime.

Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Ok, basically I want to draw them in before springing the trap.  And maybe get a psychological edge on them in the meantime.




Got it.


----------



## gargoyleking

Well that probably worked too well.  LOL. Any front liners back by dandin still?  Titus maybe they're too close to sleep, so I'm looking for a good alternative.  Heroism probably.

Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## KahlessNestor

Well, Angis can't seem to hit anything today


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I see your rolling is continuing to go well so far this fight!


----------



## Archon Basileus

I'll hold the action till Enseth moves to surprise the orc. How many are within word of radiance reach, if any, Fitz?

EDIT: Also, [MENTION=6805410]Fradak[/MENTION], depending on Fitz' answer I just might take on your offer and buff armor, calling them out to me before trying radiance or hammering things. Feel free to boss me around, guys.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

What's it's range, 5 feet? Just the one at the moment. Probably won't take long for more.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@_*Archon Basileus*_ Drui still hasn't really done anything yet. Feel free to cast a buff spell if you like (for round 0 in place of your bless) and attack (for round 1). Then I'll resolve it. If you want to do Word of Radiance, there will probably be a bit of a crowd around the cart at that point. (Just roll one source of damage, and it'll hit bad guys within 5' of you.)


----------



## Fradak

I think Dandin HP should be 11/19. But maybe I missed something.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I looked at his character sheet. I think I had his HP down as Lionel's. Got my halflings mixed up. Goyle can clear it up, though.


----------



## gargoyleking

He did take a hit earlier in the day.

Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## KahlessNestor

Sorry if that was shocking. Angis' favored enemies are orcs and goblins, so no quarter given in those cases, unfortunately. Yeah, he's a hard and bitter not-so-old dwarf LOL


----------



## gargoyleking

Dandin's all for 'less bad guys is better'.  If anything he might pick up the random idea later to plant some evidence of a goblinoid attack.  In case the Orcs come looking and want somebody to blame.

Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## Kobold Stew

No need to apologize -- emotional responses from the characters against each other are fine, as long as we as players know we're all on the same side.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION] I hope you haven't lost track of this game. I noticed you haven't posted IC in a month or so.


----------



## tglassy

I’m sorry. To be honest, I’ve had trouble with Titus. I’m just not into him. I don’t know if it’s that he’s my first fighter, or if he’s just boring, but I’m having a hard time even knowing what he’d be doing in any given situation. He just doesn’t have any real motivation. Or character.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hmmm... Do you want to swap him out for someone else, buck up and make something out of him, or leave him behind and back out of this game? I'm fine with any of them. (Though I liked having a character with a relationship to the most 'important' NPCs...)

Same thing went with Lionel.


----------



## Kobold Stew

(don't leave! we need players!) 
/my 2 cents.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Oddly, this is by far my favourite of the games I'm involved in, but I seem to be losing players...


----------



## tglassy

FitzTheRuke said:


> Hmmm... Do you want to swap him out for someone else, buck up and make something out of him, or leave him behind and back out of this game? I'm fine with any of them. (Though I liked having a character with a relationship to the most 'important' NPCs...)
> 
> Same thing went with Lionel.




Let me think about it. Maybe I can salvage him.


----------



## gargoyleking

Ack!  I seem to have lost my way in the insanity of the RL and the lack of alerts from the ap.  Will try to catch up soon.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Yeah, the app has been wonky. I get alerts, but it refuses to open.


----------



## eayres33

Hello everyone, I’m sorry this has taken me so long to get back to the RP sections to post this but I have just not had the time. There have been some professional and personal changes in my life that have taken up most of my free moments. I do not see my current situation changing anytime soon so I am going to have to drop out of all the RP games I am playing and GMing.

I am sorry to do this to all of you, and I hope the best to you all.


----------



## Archon Basileus

KahlessNestor said:


> Yeah, the app has been wonky. I get alerts, but it refuses to open.



Same here, but still on.


----------



## Kobold Stew

sorry to see you go, eyares33. Hope things improve for you, and you find time for peace of mind (and gaming) soon.


----------



## gargoyleking

Damn, sorry to lose ya.  Good luck with the Real Life.


----------



## Fradak

Hunter's Mark: [..]you deal an extra 1d6 damage to the target whenever you hit it with a weapon attack[..]

Angis can apply Hunter's Mark damage to both attacks.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Fradak said:


> Hunter's Mark: [..]you deal an extra 1d6 damage to the target whenever you hit it with a weapon attack[..]
> 
> Angis can apply Hunter's Mark damage to both attacks.




Huh. Always thought it was once per turn, like a rogue's sneak attack.

Hunters Mark: 1D6 = [5] = 5


----------



## Fradak

Fitz rolled it already. It's in the last round report.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Yeah, just noticed that. Oops LOL


----------



## gargoyleking

Next chance I think, Dandin needs to learn a healing spell.

Also, does Heroism work on somebody who is unconscious?  For future reference...


----------



## KahlessNestor

Temp HP can't bring you to consciousness.


----------



## Fradak

Enseth is done this turn but I'm sure Drui will be happy to heal you.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Drui can rescue Angis, if you want to throw out a heal. He hasn't gone yet in the last round.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Tommi can also get there this round. Can people choke down multiple goodberries in one turn?


----------



## Archon Basileus

Kobold Stew said:


> Tommi can also get there this round. Can people choke down multiple goodberries in one turn?



Drui goes to the recue then!


----------



## KahlessNestor

Kobold Stew said:


> Tommi can also get there this round. Can people choke down multiple goodberries in one turn?




Takes an action per berry, so unfortunately not.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Yup -- agreed. Well, one is there! And the rest can be divvied up as needed.


----------



## Fradak

Can Enseth cast comprehend languages as a ritual during the trip to the Elf prince?


----------



## Archon Basileus

Fradak said:


> Can Enseth cast comprehend languages as a ritual during the trip to the Elf prince?



Coming back today... been sick as heck... :/


----------



## Fradak

Hurry up! The Elk is leaving!


----------



## gargoyleking

Fortunately, Dandin speaks Elven as well.  He can act as translator for the group as needed.  Though I have a feeling it won't be necessary.


----------



## tglassy

Titus speaks Sylvan, now. Funny, as Titus was one of the few characters I’ve made that didn’t speak Sylvan. I’ve always been partial to it for some reason.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

tglassy said:


> Titus speaks Sylvan, now. Funny, as Titus was one of the few characters I’ve made that didn’t speak Sylvan. I’ve always been partial to it for some reason.




I wonder what that language sounds like. Irish gaelic mixed with music?



gargoyleking said:


> Fortunately, Dandin speaks Elven as well.  He can act as translator for the group as needed.  Though I have a feeling it won't be necessary.




The Prince and Averiel speak common, though he might not like how it sounds on his tongue.



Archon Basileus said:


> Coming back today... been sick as heck... :/




Poor you! Don't worry about it.


----------



## gargoyleking

I figured he'd at least appreciate a greeting in elven.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

That would probably help, yes.


----------



## Archon Basileus

I do worry, man! Updating life now!  Sorry again, and thanks for holding the spot for me.


----------



## gargoyleking

Every time I roll a perform check for him...  Maybe it's the universe punishing me for not taking it as a trained skill.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I think he might be unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## gargoyleking

Maybe.  Booze unlocks his true powers?


----------



## Archon Basileus

Sorry guys. Kept life on stand-by till I could wash all the stains left by the aftermath of a world of problems. But I'm lurking here!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sorry I haven't had a chance to post the player map (I know I have one on my work computer). I just have been too busy getting ready for Free Comic Book Day to spend any time on it. Hopefully I will remember to send it to myself tomorrow.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Is everyone waiting for ORB1's report? I keep thinking that ORB1 would have to find Enseth before he can report (they can only communicate over 100 feet) but I think that as an action, Enseth can unsummon ORB1 (no range stated), and as another action summon it to a spot he can see. So I guess Enseth can just recall ORB1, even though they are far away.

So I guess I need to write a report.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Anyone else want to weigh in on town approach? I am starting to worry I've lost everybody.


----------



## Kobold Stew

I am hoping we all stick together here.


----------



## tglassy

I’m not lost yet. I really need to buckle down and get into Titus.


----------



## Archon Basileus

I'm here, guys! Coming down with you. I'll mirror Enseth, so we cover everyone with healers.

EDIT: also, sometimes I take a longer time to act because we rely a lot on stealth, and to be honest I fear I might break surprise with misguided moves. In fact, the plans I mention in the post are for future dual as a rogue. Do you guys think this would help?


----------



## gargoyleking

Sneaky heals are nice.  My next spell will be healing.


----------



## Kobold Stew

I would say don't sweat multiclassing and optimizing if you don't want to. If you don't sneak well, we'll deal with it. Have fun, play what you want.!


----------



## KahlessNestor

Bah! Dwarves shouldn't sneak! They should be clanging around in noisy armor!


----------



## Archon Basileus

I'll have fun both ways, hahaha!

Drui just looks like the sort of fellow that would go Iga Clan for Tempus, seeing advantage in spying. Besides, he'll simply integrate to our war tactics, really. 

It's just too tempting, since optimization in this case goes so well with gameplay and background story. 

Still, [MENTION=6801311]KahlessNestor[/MENTION] has a point... We're living, drinking, hairy, heavy tanks!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I took so long making that map that I had to change it TWICE to reflect your newest posts!


----------



## Archon Basileus

Ok, guys, I can move the stair towards the fires, so Enseth can quench the fires, or I can climb it, balance myself on the window and move it inside, so Tommi and Angis come out. Any preferences?


----------



## Fradak

I think you can forget the fire. We have to get them out of there, kill the goblins and brace for the incoming renforcement.


----------



## Archon Basileus

True. Also I think we'd be target practice if we placed the stairs around that corner.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

No rush, but just in case you're unaware that you have a turn pending, [MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION] and [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] need to go for Titus and Tommi.


----------



## Archon Basileus

[MENTION=59816]FitzTheRuke[/MENTION], their actions will roll before my next action, right? If not, Drui can tie a rope to a beam and jump down, leaving the way open to them.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yes, he can do that on his next turn. Tommi is going for the round in which Drui climbed up and hauled the ladder over.


----------



## Fradak

It seems to me that Fitz's going more Michael Bay style recently.


----------



## gargoyleking

But first I need to actually post my turn.  I've started it 3 times now and life today just keeps getting in the way.  (Going to Inspire Titus)


----------



## tglassy

He needs it.


----------



## gargoyleking

Posted.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak said:


> It seems to me that Fitz's going more Michael Bay style recently.




Five goblins and a bugbear vs 6 PCs and 5 NPCs isn't much of a challenge... unless things get interesting.


----------



## Fradak

I was reading the combat log from the beginning and I think Tommi is still under Enseth's Guidance. If it's still the case, he could have use it for his con save (7+4=11 vs DC11) and not be poisoned or just keep it for his next attack/skill/save check.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Guidance only works for ability checks, not saving throws or attacks.


----------



## Fradak

Ho was thinking about bless sorry. I read to much spells recently.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I'm flying out for a week's vacation tomorrow. I should be back around June 10/11. I don't know what the wifi/time availability will be, but I will try and get on if I can.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Thanks for letting me know, and have fun!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm not much of a computer guy. A year ago, when I started running PBP, I bought myself a laptop so I could run the game from home (we have a few tablets, but we don't have a full computer at home). I've been using Excel and MS Paint (and Google) to make all my maps.

Well, now Excel has locked me out saying my "subscription has expired".  I've had Excel on my work computer for 25 years and I've never heard of this. I thought I bought a computer that came with Excel. At any rate, I'm not against paying for a program I use, so I tried to "update my subscription"...  A HUNDRED DOLLARS A YEAR? 

This is extortion! It won't allow me to update my map for a PBP game without paying a hundred dollars, and it will ask me again next year? WTF.


----------



## Fradak

You have many solutions:

1. MS Office 365 Personal:
7$/month
Always up to date 

2. Office 2016
https://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-Of...ice+2016&qid=1528058549&sr=8-3&ref=mp_s_a_1_3

130$
No version update, you stay with the 2016 version. 

3. MSOffice online
Free
Less powerful than 365/2016

4. Google docs
Free
Less powerful than 365/2016

Or you can go with LibreOffice or any other open software:
https://www.techradar.com/news/the-best-free-office-software
Free
Fully compatible with MS Office documents.
Less powerful than 365/2016

You should try the free solutions and check if your it fulfil you map edition needs.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Trying to edit my map in Excel online. Some weird things happened. Ignore that KO sign on Ulaqui. She's fine.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6855545]Archon Basileus[/MENTION] - Drui still has to go. So does Angis, but I'm not sure if Kahless is back yet. Just the goblin next to Tommi, and one left (next to Enseth) in the hide-out.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I'm back, though I didn't kill that last goblin, since my second attack didn't hit him


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yeah. That's a shame. Woulda been perfect.


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> Yeah. That's a shame. Woulda been perfect.



Stupid being poisoned.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Dwarves be like, *"Smoke!? I eat smoke for breakfast!"*


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> Dwarves be like, *"Smoke!? I eat smoke for breakfast!"*



No kidding! One bad roll...


----------



## gargoyleking

Ouch!  Titus is 15' away from Dandin it looks like.  Can I make it to him in a half move to hit him up with some Heroism?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Dandin is actually 30' away from Titus and deep in the bushes. He's not gonna be able to touch Titus any time soon. He'd have to pass by the Worg, too. (I mean, it wouldn't provoke or anything, but it's scary!)


----------



## gargoyleking

Crap, guess I was looking at Drui's picture.  No way Dandin's getting to Titus soon.  Hmm..  Another sleep on the other two Wargs maybe?  Knocking one out might be a good idea.  But will it work?  That was kind of a sleep god roll and only knocked out the goblins.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sleep works better when you've 'softened up' the bad guys a bit. You might pull off _sleeping_ the injured Worg and its rider, or ONE of the Worgs by itself, but I don't think it'll get two Worgs.


----------



## gargoyleking

I could also just try mockery.  Yappy dog sounds?


----------



## Archon Basileus

That would be a cool scene! The Worg going crazy because something yaps behind it in challenge and disdain! Reminded me of 'Werewolf - the Apocalypse' days...


----------



## andy pinkerstone

Nice game!










_______________________________________________________________________
There are no solved problems; there are only problems that are more or less solved. 
All the best, Andy Diceus


----------



## FitzTheRuke

andy pinkerstone said:


> Nice game!




Thanks!


----------



## KahlessNestor

My grandfather died on Friday and the funeral is this weekend in Michigan, so I won't likely be posting anymore this week after this morning. I will be back next week to play catch up.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I am sorry for your loss. I'm still in Europe, so things won't move too quickly without you. I hope to pick the pace up again soon, though. We'll see.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I am back from Europe and very nearly over jet-lag, so hopefully we can get moving again soon. Sorry for the pace dropping, gang.


----------



## gargoyleking

FitzTheRuke said:


> I am back from Europe and very nearly over jet-lag, so hopefully we can get moving again soon. Sorry for the pace dropping, gang.



Hey, no worries.  Can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## gargoyleking

Also...  Very tempted to see if Dandin could use that boon from the elk to tame and train the sleeping warg...  Not really his shtick, but it could be interesting to see how he evolves through the course of this campaign.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I'm back from the funeral and slowly catching up in my games. I believe I'm caught up here.


----------



## tglassy

Really?  Level 3?  Oh my goodness.  I have some thinking to do.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

tglassy said:


> Really?  Level 3?  Oh my goodness.  I have some thinking to do.




Yes. I actually tried to knock you out again with the goblins & worgs, so you could have the Undying patron contact you again, if that's where you want to go. Still, the connection could be made (or you can wait another level and pick up your fighter subclass for now).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

... Because everything is so otherwise SLOW in PBP, I believe in making levelling fast (compared to the number of encounters and the XP you would normally get for them). I mean, it would take *years* to get anywhere otherwise.


----------



## tglassy

I think I'm going to spice things up and take the Undying Warlock.  I kept trying to find "Optimized" things for him, making him a fighter with fighter stats, thinking "Well, if I just stick with Fighter, he'll get stronger and stronger."

But thing is, I've never gotten involved in his story.  If he had a STORY to play, that would be interesting.  An arch. Inner demons to face.  Making him afraid of death, at least right now, is a great flaw to give him.  Having him decide to take a pact with an Undying Patron, granting him power over death, would make sense.  

That said, how would you want to play the relationship between him and the Patron?  How do you handle Warlocks in general?   I think it'd be fun if you, the DM, either chose or rolled up some of the flavor things in Xanathar's for Warlocks, such as the Patron's Attitude, the Special Terms of the Pact, and/or the Binding Mark.  I'd roll of it, but Titus shouldn't have control over the Patron.  That's the DM's job.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It's true that one of my favorite things DMing here (over F2F) is my ability to mull things over on the spot, before posting. I have to react on the fly in F2F. I'm also not a DM who does much prep (it's pointless, I forget everything I prep anyway).  Anyway, my point is: I've never fleshed out a Warlock's patron before, because I can't be bothered, but I LOVE writing NPCs here. So why wouldn't I love writing and characterizing a patron?

You're on. I'll take a look at Xanathar's and get back to you.


----------



## tglassy

Oh I love patrons. When I DM, I look at it like the Patron is TEACHING secret magic to the Warlock, so even if the Warlock disobeys, the Patron can’t just take the power away, like a Cleric’s Deity can. He’s not channeling the power, he’s learning it. 

So when I’ve had Warlocks, I play it that the Patron asks for a favor or something every level.  If the Warlock doesn’t complete the favor, either during play or during downtime, he can’t level up as a Warlock. The favors are based on the Patron, so for Archfey, it could be random things as Fey are random. For Great Old Ones, it’s weird, nonsensical things. For Fiends, it’s acts of evil. They start small, like steal candy from a baby, and cumulate with sacrificing a virgin during a New Moon if you want to get lvl 20. 

What?  You made a pact with a Demon. What did you EXPECT him to ask for?

This you’re deal, though, so how it works and what the patrons motives are, and all of it, are completely up to you. The only thing I ask is that the Patron not be Undead. If that limits you too much and you have a great idea for that, then you’re in charge. But many of the powers are related to extending ones natural life, I feel like an Undead Undying Patron just doesn’t make sense.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Makes sense to me.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Tommi is levelled up, following scout in XGTE (as planned).

Also, a question. I'm wondering if you'd consider allowing him some retraining. I'm finding it awkward to use Guidance as a cantrip in online games (a problem I've encountered before) because of the asynchronous play. I'm wondering if you'd consider letting him substitute (now, or at the beginning of his next level) either Druidcraft or Mending (both on the Druid list; neither with offensive uses). 

I was having similar doubts about his expertise in Deception. Tommi's a nicer guy than I thought he'd be, but I think he has the ability to deceive in him, even if he's not using it.


----------



## tglassy

FitzTheRuke said:


> Makes sense to me.




You can make it what you want. I can deal with it. Undying doesn’t MEAN evil, but having to deal with a patron who wants things I don’t can be great roll play.


----------



## Kobold Stew

[weird time-delayed double post]


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Tommi is levelled up, following scout in XGTE (as planned).
> 
> Also, a question. I'm wondering if you'd consider allowing him some retraining. I'm finding it awkward to use Guidance as a cantrip in online games (a problem I've encountered before) because of the asynchronous play. I'm wondering if you'd consider letting him substitute (now, or at the beginning of his next level) either Druidcraft or Mending (both on the Druid list; neither with offensive uses).
> 
> I was having similar doubts about his expertise in Deception. Tommi's a nicer guy than I thought he'd be, but I think he has the ability to deceive in him, even if he's not using it.




I can't say I even remember Tommi having Guidance. I'd be fine with you retraining right away. Feel free to move the expertise as well. Anything that follows the rules that make him seem like Tommi is fine by me.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

tglassy said:


> The only thing I ask is that the Patron not be Undead. If that limits you too much and you have a great idea for that, then you’re in charge. But many of the powers are related to extending ones natural life, I feel like an Undead Undying Patron just doesn’t make sense.




Yeah. Makes sense. Though it isn't always easy to come up with something that says "Immortal" in D&D without being Celesltial, Fey, Fiend, or Aberration. Though I suppose the patron could still be one of those but with a different focus than the norm. What type of Pact are you thinking of? It might influence my idea of Patron.


----------



## gargoyleking

Oddly enough, I'm thinking about having Dandin find an affinity with animals.  He's going lore, so going to go kind of crazy in the skills department.  This might lead me the way of druid spells come level 6.  Might be a bit of a duality issue for him because he's definitely a city kid and may have some trouble balancing the two.

Thoughts?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Oddly enough, I'm thinking about having Dandin find an affinity with animals.  He's going lore, so going to go kind of crazy in the skills department.  This might lead me the way of druid spells come level 6.  Might be a bit of a duality issue for him because he's definitely a city kid and may have some trouble balancing the two.
> 
> Thoughts?




Well, he's now had a run-in with an ancient mystical Elk and with a Dryad (and any animals that come to her glade, which are actually a lot, but I glossed-over that. Feel free to have him wake up cuddling with a raccoon or something.)


----------



## tglassy

FitzTheRuke said:


> Yeah. Makes sense. Though it isn't always easy to come up with something that says "Immortal" in D&D without being Celesltial, Fey, Fiend, or Aberration. Though I suppose the patron could still be one of those but with a different focus than the norm. What type of Pact are you thinking of? It might influence my idea of Patron.




Honestly, I’ve changed my mind. I don’t want any influence on the patron. I want that to be all you. Undead, member of a secret immortal society, some kind of otherworldly demigod of immortality, god of death, good, evil, neutral, lawful or chaotic, whatever you want, however you want to play it.  Whatever you want to do, I’m game. 

If you need ideas, it would be interesting if Titus’ family, or someone in his family, had dealings with this being, which is why Titus drew it’s attention. The mystery of who this being is and why it wants Titus to work for it could be a great side thing for Titus to pursue. 

As for Pact, do you mean Pact Boon?  Cause the only thing that makes sense is Pact of the Blade. I already have Ritual Caster, so there’s no need for the Tome, and through that I already have a great familiar, so no need for that, either. Titus will still be front line.  He’s just seeking a way to extend his naturally short life. 

Speaking of Ritual Caster, I need to remember I have that. That’s a useful thing for anyone to have, much more so a Warlock.


----------



## gargoyleking

Yeah, I'm going to run with that...  here we go with an urban druid themebard!


----------



## tglassy

Got Titus leveled up. Looking good.  At some point, he will take another level of Fighter, though I’m not sure when. Having a few extra spell slots from Eldritch Knight will help a lot, as will a few extra spells. Rituals, of course, for utility. And a strong sword arm. I like the way he’s turning out. Not that we’ll get get there, but I’ll likely go for Fighter 10/Warlock 10, keeping an even pacing, but I’ll let the story determine that. 

Did he get any ritual Spell scrolls recently?  I don’t remember.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

tglassy said:


> Got Titus leveled up. Looking good.  At some point, he will take another level of Fighter, though I’m not sure when. Having a few extra spell slots from Eldritch Knight will help a lot, as will a few extra spells. Rituals, of course, for utility. And a strong sword arm. I like the way he’s turning out. Not that we’ll get get there, but I’ll likely go for Fighter 10/Warlock 10, keeping an even pacing, but I’ll let the story determine that.
> 
> Did he get any ritual Spell scrolls recently?  I don’t remember.




Not since the very beginning when Delfin (the main Wizard in Daggerford) got him some. I don't remember what.


----------



## Kobold Stew

FitzTheRuke said:


> I can't say I even remember Tommi having Guidance. I'd be fine with you retraining right away. Feel free to move the expertise as well. Anything that follows the rules that make him seem like Tommi is fine by me.




Cool. Thanks.


----------



## gargoyleking

Dandin updated.  Hope you don't mind, but I'm going to take the opportunity to gather Hanar back into the fold.


----------



## tglassy

Let me know when the Patron is ready.  Should we role play the contact?  We could PM it if you don’t want to take up space on the forum.


----------



## gargoyleking

Quick run-down on Dandin's new level as it's a big one.

Experise: double prof bonus on Insight and Persuasion.

Bonus Prof: Animal Handling, Investigation, and Perception.

Cutting Words: The inverse of inspiration targeting enemies and affecting attack, damage or ability rolls as a reaction.  (Doesn't work if target is immune to charm or can't hear.)

Forgot Heroism to learn Healing Word.  Also learned Enhance Ability. (Because what skill monkey is complete without advantage on demand?)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

tglassy said:


> Let me know when the Patron is ready.  Should we role play the contact?  We could PM it if you don’t want to take up space on the forum.




I'll tell you more about it as time goes on, but I have an idea - it's not fully fleshed out yet. You see, I think it would be best if it connects somehow to the actual events in the adventure, so I have a bit of research to do for details, but here's the gist: 

I'm thinking it's not so much a Patron, but TWO. Warring over control of Titus. Something like this:

A relative of Titus' (probably Father) sold his soul (upon death) to a Red Wizard of Thay in exchange for success at business. The Red Wizard did some sort of ritual on you that will make you become a Lich in the service of the Red Wizards if you die. The expectation was that you would be trained in life as a wizard so you would be a powerful Lich. You're mother was, of course, furious. She went to her brother, a wizard of some ability, to find a way to save you. His solution was (to start) to keep you away from arcane magic (so you would be a weaker Lich in case it happened) and to prolong your life with rituals of his own.

Titus barely remembers any of this, as he was a child, but he's always feared death, as he feels the lure of corruption. His recent near-death experiences have kicked in his uncle's defensive spells, which will give him some of the powers he will have to avoid dying. Other abilities come from the rituals that the Red Wizard performed, working toward making him a better servant of Thay.

Essentually, he's pre-programmed for power and could go either way, good or evil.

I'll work on the Red Wizard himself, and on his Uncle, but right now he has no guidance as the powers they have placed in him years ago are waking up, and fighting over him. Meanwhile, all his training is just as a noble swordsman. He never even meant to learn rituals originally, he just always had a knack for them. (I think he would have been a very powerful wizard, had he been properly trained.)

What do you think?


----------



## tglassy

I love most of that. 

A few things I’m not too keen on.  First is his soul being sold for business success. That’s not really a “I’m going to run away to my brother” kind of offense. That’s more of a “I’m going to call the city guard on you, you sicko psychopath!”

But if it was something like his father, or whoever, failed in their bargain with the Thayan, and the Thayan came for his child as payment, that would make sense. Kind of like a rumplestilskin thing. 

The other thing is the rituals his uncle did, and how the Thayan planned to use him. I’m thinking of going a little simpler. Perhaps, like you said, had Titus been trained, he’d have been a great wizard. Maybe what the Thayan did was weave almost a Familiar type ritual onto him, bonding the two of them. The more magic Titus wields, the stronger the bond. The bond would allow the Thayan to see through his senses, to control or twist his thoughts, and for Titus to obey his every whim. That would put a Noble of Watergate under the control of a Red Wizard. 

What his Uncle did was to try to sever that bond, but he could only do it partially. The Thayan cannot manipulate his thoughts directly anymore. Also, he cannot automatically see through his senses unless allowed, or maybe only when Titus is in certain conditions. 

To weaken the link further, his uncle tried to keep him from learning magic. Maybe he put a mental block on Titus, making him have a hard time learning spells, except rituals, which he could refer to a book to do while he did so, precluding the need to memorize them.  I remember at the beginning that I had written that he had trouble with spells, and only could ever do rituals because he didn’t do well with normal spells, so this keeps with that. 

Now, perhaps one of the only times the Thayan can contact him is when he is on death’s door. By choosing to talk to him, by choosing to learn from him, Titus accidentally crushes that mental block keeping him from learning spells, and opens himself up to the Thayan. The Red Wizard still cant directly control him, Titus has his own agency and can be his own person, but the Thayan wants him for some reason that only the DM knows. And he wants Titus powerful, again for some strange reason. Only now, he has to convince Titus to serve him, instead of demanding it. With Titus being afraid of death, offering the power to stave it off would be mighty tempting. 

As for becoming a Lich after death, maybe that’s part of it, but I almost see it as “You’ll serve me in life or death, I care not which” sort of deal, rather than the end goal. 

Thoughts?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yes. That's pretty much what I was thinking. The "going to her brother" thing was to SAVE Titus. But you're right. It's because the child showed mighty magical promise, the Thayan came to collect when his father failed on his end of whatever bargain. Titus' uncle intervened, and cut Titus off from his magics - or so he thought. 

The only thing that I felt differently about was that I felt that ultimately, keeping Titus alive was a way of rescuing him from the deal, as opposed to furthering the deal. As far as the Lich part goes, I suppose it's more like he'd ultimately *serve* a Lich, whether or not he'd *become* one.

At any rate, I like the idea of your uncle being just as much of a Patron as the Thayan.  Both of them fighting over who ultimately has control of Titus' fate (obviously Titus himself would have his own ideas, too) makes it interesting.

At any rate, I think that *this* level's power that's unlocked in Titus should have no guidance for him as to where it came from or why. (Mostly because there are better locations for this sort of thing than here in Julkoun - I don't always want it to be psychic communication from afar. Influence, sure, but not direct communication. Not yet.)


----------



## tglassy

Sounds good. Ultimately you’re in charge of the patron stuff. I probably should have asked to be kept in the dark, actually, but that doesn’t matter now. 

We can say this last close call caused him to break down the barrier himself, which gives him access to his first lvl powers. I do kind of like the Undying stuff coming from his uncle. Kind of repelling  undead and the like. 

I’ll get a post of him waking up after unlocking the power. I’m thinking he didn’t realize how bad his injury was, and it went septic, nearly killing him in the night, giving him fever dreams until he broke the first of his uncles barriers and it heals.

Which makes sense, since the first level Undying ability gives resistance to disease, and Armor of Agathys gives some temporary HP.


----------



## gargoyleking

This sounds interesting.  And as a small side note might be something that could link to Enseth's mission.  In the meantime, I'm just happy to keep this game going.  There's a lot of interest in the mix so far.


----------



## tglassy

gargoyleking said:


> This sounds interesting.  And as a small side note might be something that could link to Enseth's mission.  In the meantime, I'm just happy to keep this game going.  There's a lot of interest in the mix so far.




I thought of that, considering his obsession with the Thay. I love how he goes “I could explain why I think this, but it would take to long, so ‘Cause Reasons’.”


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yes, the connection to Enseth is intentional.

I think that Goblin had a dirty blade, nasty thing. It went bad, but Titus was afraid to get a healer to look at it. Afraid of what they would say. "It's fatal. You are dead" he imagined. So he hid it. And it very nearly did him in until he broke down barriers. So this initial power is bad for him, in that it puts him one step closer to Thay, but also good in that it saved his life.


----------



## Fradak

Ultron Enseth is updated. He is going for Abjurator and I updated his race with the Juggernaut from the new UA Eberron.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak said:


> Ultron Enseth is updated. He is going for Abjurator and I updated his race with the Juggernaut from the new UA Eberron.




Cool. Looks good to me.

So I was taking a look at the updated characters.

A few comments:

 [MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION] - Unless you have any objections, (and this was established back at the beginning, but I don't know if anyone noticed) Titus' last name is Ashfield-Bunting. New info: (Bunting is his mother (Hortense)'s maiden name and Ashfield is his father (Rudyard)'s.) Your Uncle is Maximillian Bunting.

I miss Lionel.

I like Tommi being a Scout.

I look forward to seeing what Angis, Drui, and Dandin's level 3 look like.

Speaking of Drui... is [MENTION=6855545]Archon Basileus[/MENTION] still around?


----------



## gargoyleking

FitzTheRuke said:


> I look forward to seeing what Angis, Drui, and Dandin's level 3 look like.
> [MENTION=6855545]Archon Basileus[/MENTION] still around?




Dandin has been updated I believe.  Did it not take?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Dandin has been updated I believe.  Did it not take?




The one that's there is level 2 as far as I can tell.


----------



## gargoyleking

FitzTheRuke said:


> The one that's there is level 2 as far as I can tell.



That's probably the one change I've forgotten aside from keeping specific track of any loot.  Though, we've been in too much of a hurry to depart to loot the last two fights.


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> Yes. That's pretty much what I was thinking. The "going to her brother" thing was to SAVE Titus. But you're right. It's because the child showed mighty magical promise, the Thayan came to collect when his father failed on his end of whatever bargain. Titus' uncle intervened, and cut Titus off from his magics - or so he thought.
> 
> The only thing that I felt differently about was that I felt that ultimately, keeping Titus alive was a way of rescuing him from the deal, as opposed to furthering the deal. As far as the Lich part goes, I suppose it's more like he'd ultimately *serve* a Lich, whether or not he'd *become* one.
> 
> At any rate, I like the idea of your uncle being just as much of a Patron as the Thayan.  Both of them fighting over who ultimately has control of Titus' fate (obviously Titus himself would have his own ideas, too) makes it interesting.
> 
> At any rate, I think that *this* level's power that's unlocked in Titus should have no guidance for him as to where it came from or why. (Mostly because there are better locations for this sort of thing than here in Julkoun - I don't always want it to be psychic communication from afar. Influence, sure, but not direct communication. Not yet.)




I smell Szass Tam...


----------



## KahlessNestor

Angis is leveled to 3. He took Hunter/Horde Breaker, so he gets an extra melee attack on his turn (3 attacks!) on a separate creature within 5'. He picked up Absorb Elements for his new spell.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> I smell Szass Tam...




Yes. He is involved, though probably not directly.

Angis looks good.


----------



## Fradak

The last report of ORB1 didn't specify if the boat we were pursuing was docked in Julkoun or not. Is it safe for Enseth to assume that if ORB1 had seen it, he would have mentioned it?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

No, it would have been there. I guess I just forgot to say.


----------



## gargoyleking

The gobs have DA to see us?  That's definitely a bonus.  But even better, maybe we could get them looking elsewhere?  Their lookout area is pretty wide.  Maybe if Dandin sneaks farther around the curve of the wall and uses Minor Illusion to make what looks like pile of gold that just happens to be glinting in the sunlight at them?  Just enough to make them want to stare for a while?


----------



## Fradak

I really like the idea but if you are thinking about anything involving stealth, I'd like to draw your attention on Enseth and his severe lack of skills in this matter.   
Now, Fitz uses some times group skill challenge. It can maybe help Enseth to blend into the mass (under a tarp e.g.). 

Or he can be the decoy himself, like on the South Bank. He should survive the process but I don't see how he will join the others into the Cellars after that without giving their position.
Or a more direct way, sleep spell. 3 gobs... seems doable. This way, a 7 feet Shield Guardian should be able to enter the bridge without being noticed.


----------



## gargoyleking

Fradak said:


> I really like the idea but if you are thinking about anything involving stealth, I'd like to draw your attention on Enseth and his severe lack of skills in this matter.
> Now, Fitz uses some times group skill challenge. It can maybe help Enseth to blend into the mass (under a tarp e.g.).
> 
> Or he can be the decoy himself, like on the South Bank. He should survive the process but I don't see how he will join the others into the Cellars after that without giving their position.
> Or a more direct way, sleep spell. 3 gobs... seems doable. This way, a 7 feet Shield Guardian should be able to enter the bridge without being noticed.



Dandin can now give Enseth advantage on deck checks for an hour as well as a bonus D6.  Sleep is another option, but if it fails to knock all 3 out we could have a problem.  Unless we have a few good 'snipers' standing by to knock out the last one before he can sound the alarm?  Also, it only lasts for a minute.


----------



## Fradak

gargoyleking said:


> Dandin can now give Enseth advantage on deck checks for an hour as well as a bonus D6.  Sleep is another option, but if it fails to knock all 3 out we could have a problem.  Unless we have a few good 'snipers' standing by to knock out the last one before he can sound the alarm?  Also, it only lasts for a minute.




Nice. As he has disadvantage, it will cancel it. The d6 will help with his -1 in dex and he got Guidance. It's look like a plan.


----------



## gargoyleking

Problem is we've got a few other non-stealthy types.  Drui I think?  I can only cast Ability Enhancement twice.  Now if we could have some people take their armor off...


----------



## tglassy

Um, yeah, that’s not happening. Lol. 

I don’t do stealth. Guidance will help, but I’m not a stealthy guy. I can start working on that with future level ups, and I will if we are going to be doing more stealth missions, but that will start spreading my skills out and make me less focused.  Not that that’s a bad thing, but still.


----------



## gargoyleking

Nah, we'll work around it.  How many of us are rocking the heavy armor?


----------



## Fradak

Looks like Drui, Enseth and Titus could have some trouble being unnoticed. Enseth got some kind of plate and he can't take it off. 

Drui could pray for Enhance Ability too by the way.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm pretty sure one caster can't Guidance everybody for the same task. You've got a ton of NPCs too, don't forget. They could go hide in the Quarry until the all-clear. Obviously, the elves should do fine sneaking. Speaking of Drui, we seem to be missing Archon again. 

Maybe we should send Drui and a few of the Elves to guard the Commoners in the Quarry? Or even to take them back to Daggerford. 

If Archon comes back, we can say that Drui got them safe enough and then turned around to come back. Maybe take two elves with you, leave the rest with the Commoners. (It's up to you if you want whassisface the Stonelayer to come along, or if "There's the bridge! I'm outta here!" is enough for you.)


----------



## gargoyleking

I meant to suggest that they stay in the grove but seem to have forgotten that idea.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It seems Archon is still around running games, but he hasn't posted in this game in nearly two months. He even missed the end of the fight with the Worgs. 

I'll call him:

 [MENTION=6855545]Archon Basileus[/MENTION] - You still playin' this game?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Back to strategizing: 

I like the idea of Sleep -- one or 2 castings should work. 

A bit more complicated would be if Dandin or Tommi caused a distraction for the others to cross. Tommi can cover a big distance (90', 45 of difficult terrain, or 60/30 while dodging) per turn. If he crossed, and began running around the wall clockwise (staying within cover for most of that), he might draw 1 or 2 away, leaving the remainder to be hit by a sleep spell. They're not going to abandon the tower, but splitting them might be an idea. It won't buy a lot of time, but it would mean that they do't know what they are looking for, and only Tommi would have been seen. 

I'm afraid that's the best he can offer.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I know Archon got slammed with a last minute big project the last couple months. And isn't he in education? So he might be swamped with school starting again, too.


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> I'm pretty sure one caster can't Guidance everybody for the same task. You've got a ton of NPCs too, don't forget. They could go hide in the Quarry until the all-clear. Obviously, the elves should do fine sneaking. Speaking of Drui, we seem to be missing Archon again.
> 
> Maybe we should send Drui and a few of the Elves to guard the Commoners in the Quarry? Or even to take them back to Daggerford.
> 
> If Archon comes back, we can say that Drui got them safe enough and then turned around to come back. Maybe take two elves with you, leave the rest with the Commoners. (It's up to you if you want whassisface the Stonelayer to come along, or if "There's the bridge! I'm outta here!" is enough for you.)




Have you checked out the "official" Warforged rules yet in Wayfinder's Guide to Eberron? After a long rest, they can choose what armor to be wearing. So you could downgrade from heavy to medium.


----------



## Fradak

Yes I did. The problem is, he can't put it back without a Long Rest. And I'm pretty sure it will be a long day... 
So if you want to take off Enseth's armor, you 'll have to kiss him first.


----------



## Fradak

Drui could maybe pray for Enhance Ability and Silence.


----------



## gargoyleking

Fradak said:


> Drui could maybe pray for Enhance Ability and Silence.



Silence would rock.  If we can get the goblins staring in the wrong direction and then just make sure they can't hear us moving about, that should do the trick.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It seems we can't rely on Drui being available...


----------



## gargoyleking




----------



## Archon Basileus

Fitz, so sorry I've been so remarkably absent. I've been behind in all my games lately. Work went crazy - I've got some new responsibilities recently - and then I had to remake the entire office here - nowhere to write, post, eat or sleep, since I work part-time home and the office is here. I think I might have to move away for now. Don't get me wrong, I love the game, but I have too much going on right now, and I don't think I'll be able to be present as the game truly deserves and keep up with the stuff I've been Dming. I'm truly sorry for this, but I'd rather be honest with all of you guys than just keep disappearing every time this happens. 

Thanks so much for having me and for putting up with my lack of time. I'll be here if I can be of any use to you, and I hope we can play again - properly - in the future.

Later!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Archon, it's all good. Drui is off with the elves at the moment and could conceivably be brought back later if you wind up with more time. For now, it's probably best if we give him a break while you get caught up. Let me know when and if you'd like to return. There will be a spot for you.


----------



## gargoyleking

Whew...  Go do the RL thing Archon.  Dandin can handle some of the healing game while you're gone.


----------



## gargoyleking

[MENTION=59816]FitzTheRuke[/MENTION] can we get an update?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> @_*FitzTheRuke*_ can we get an update?




Anything in particular you'd like to know?


----------



## gargoyleking

That helps, thanks.  Just hard to keep the flow moving when the DM doesn't respond for a while.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> That helps, thanks.  Just hard to keep the flow moving when the DM doesn't respond for a while.




Yeah, sorry about that. I bit off a little more than I could chew between family, work, games run, games played, teaching classes, and learning the Pathfinder 2 playtest as well as reading the new Waterdeep book.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

The squares on the map are supposed to be 10-foot squares, but I hate how crowded things get, so I made 'em 15-foot squares. So imagine them as 3x3 grids (what I like to call a 9-grid).


----------



## Fradak

IC we are in a hurry so Enseth doesn't debate more and Titus is supposed to know his stuff. But You could throw 2 javelins the first round and use your strength to hit and damage. It's not game breaking it's something. At this level it could help I suppose.


----------



## tglassy

I can’t throw two javelins unless I use my Action Surge, and I want to see what happens before then. 

And I bought a Hand Crossbow. I may as well get some use from it. 

Maybe I should invest in some poison...

Could also use my Eldritch Blast, but I’m less able with that than with my Hand Crossbow.


----------



## Fradak

I mean if you have two javelins in hand ( one in each hand) you can throw 2 javelins. 
Bonus action and action. No need of action surge.


----------



## gargoyleking

Dandin could drop another sleep spell but it's only likely konk 2 out.


----------



## tglassy

Javelins are not Light, so I can’t dual wield them without the Dual Wielder feat, and though my strength modifier would technically be better than dex, I’d potentially hit harder with my new Eldritch Blast. Can’t add my Charisma yet, which is currently a +1, but I get a d10, instead of a d6+3. The javelin would be more reliable Damage and to hit, but the Eldritch Blast has higher potential. 

But we’re talking one or two points difference at this point. Yeah, it could mean the difference between hitting or not, but I’d like to use the skills I’ve given my character right now. He’s not very optimized, and I like that about him. I’m usually Mr. thinks ahead and plans everything about my character. I’m enjoying being a little more freeform with this one.


----------



## tglassy

About Sleep, if we attack first, softening them up, then cast sleep at the end of the surprise round, it might get them all.


----------



## gargoyleking

I'm all for that.  I'll wait with Dandin to see what happens.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Angis isn't waiting. He LOVES killing gobbies! And, I mean, they're just laid out all nice and pretty... Though he only was able to hit one.


----------



## Fradak

KahlessNestor said:


> Angis isn't waiting. He LOVES killing  gobbies! And, I mean, they're just laid out all nice and pretty...  Though he only was able to hit one.



Dandin and Enseth wait the last second to cast spells on survivors. So feel free to kill.

Just a question. I think you could attack 3 times in a round with Horde Breaker because it doesn't use your Bonus Action. RAW it should be the same weapon but I think Fitz could extend it to thrown weapon and count them as ammunition. Like a bow could do.

*Horde Breaker:* Once on each of your turns when you make a weapon  attack, you can make another attack with the same weapon against a  different creature that is within 5 feet of the original target and  within range of your weapon.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Okay, yeah, I wasn't sure how Horde Breaker would work in this instance. If he allows it, I have an Opportunity Attack rolled that he could use. I believe that kills a second goblin.


----------



## gargoyleking

Why attack the sleepers?


----------



## tglassy

Yeah, that will just wake the sleepers up. Attack the ones that are awake, cause then the sleepers stay asleep.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

To be fair, they're not _magically_ asleep. It's not gonna take an action of shaking them to wake them or anything. The sound of fighting is gonna wake the whole lot. They may be tired, but they're probably still a little on-edge in an occupation.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak said:


> Dandin and Enseth wait the last second to cast spells on survivors. So feel free to kill.
> 
> Just a question. I think you could attack 3 times in a round with Horde Breaker because it doesn't use your Bonus Action. RAW it should be the same weapon but I think Fitz could extend it to thrown weapon and count them as ammunition. Like a bow could do.
> 
> *Horde Breaker:* Once on each of your turns when you make a weapon  attack, you can make another attack with the same weapon against a  different creature that is within 5 feet of the original target and  within range of your weapon.




It's questionable because of the "same weapon" line, but I can't see any way that it would be broken to take it to include a twin of the one you used. The only limitation I can see is that you have to have your "free object interaction" available to draw it. In this case (because he could have had axes in both hands prior to the round-one start) he seems to fit the criteria.



KahlessNestor said:


> Okay, yeah, I wasn't sure how Horde Breaker would work in this instance. If he allows it, I have an Opportunity Attack rolled that he could use. I believe that kills a second goblin.




I'll allow it. Angus will throw his third axe at the first goblin who starts moving toward him, then he'll be left with no axes in hand at the start of his next turn.


----------



## Kobold Stew

gargoyleking said:


> Why attack the sleepers?




Didn't think I could get line of sight in one turn.


----------



## gargoyleking

Shouldn't be hard, aside from the fire poker they should be within LoS from the door.


----------



## KahlessNestor

gargoyleking said:


> Why attack the sleepers?




I was trying to attack the gamblers. But oh well, doesn't much matter now.


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> It's questionable because of the "same weapon" line, but I can't see any way that it would be broken to take it to include a twin of the one you used. The only limitation I can see is that you have to have your "free object interaction" available to draw it. In this case (because he could have had axes in both hands prior to the round-one start) he seems to fit the criteria.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll allow it. Angus will throw his third axe at the first goblin who starts moving toward him, then he'll be left with no axes in hand at the start of his next turn.




Ah. Oops. I didn't see this. So ignore my second attack and I should be on par now to draw second weapon at next turn.


----------



## gargoyleking

We haven't started a new round yet imo.  Fitz just resolved a few turns.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> We haven't started a new round yet imo.  Fitz just resolved a few turns.




It's true. Sorry about that. I've been a bit busy.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I forgot about the Bardic Inspiration. I suppose it could have protected Averiel from getting cut. I'll try to keep it in mind for now on. (Rather than back-tracking).


----------



## gargoyleking

I know how it is.  I've tried several times to use it to buff allies, but nobody ever seems to use it.  So now I'm trying another tack.  Cutting words FTS (for the save).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION] Just Titus to go for me to finish the round. Let me know what Morwin is up to, too. I assume he's in your coat or something ATM.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Not sure if Angis is allowed to go or not yet.


----------



## Fradak

Wait for the round to end. When you'll see this:



> *Location:* North Cellars Bunkroom  *Encounter:* Goblins
> 
> 
> *End Round Three; Begin Round Four*


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Still waiting on [MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION].


----------



## tglassy

Sorry. I’m coming.


----------



## Fradak

Kobold, could Tommi shoot on Goblin3 (P7) instead of Goblin4 (U6)?

This way Enseth is free to reach the 2 gobs 4&5 and prevent them from running.
None of them are caster. I suppose we don't see the caster yet.


----------



## Kobold Stew

I'd be fine with that, if our gentle DM is. If he did, damage woudl be an additional [roll0] damage, on top of the 8 already rolled. I just thought I could get rid of U6.  V6 may not be the caster (in fact, the caster may be in the completely opposite direction), but I thought given the cluster of PCs in the western half of the room, some dispersal would be sensible if it were a fireball.


----------



## gargoyleking

Also, I'm hoping to wait on Dandin to see what the others do.  But he's probably going to set up a bit of 'rear guard' on the other exit to keep us from becoming a hero and greenskin sandwich.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'd have put the caster on, but she's far down the map, in darkness. Even those with darkvision can't quite see her yet. She'll be on the map at the end of this round, so I suppose if you want to target her, you can Ready to do it.


----------



## Kobold Stew

(Really, I think it's okay. Tommi has made his action knowing what he does. He will attack whichever of the two goblins you think is fair. His mistaken assumption doesn't change any of that.)


----------



## Fradak

Question about Goblin 4: he was less 6hp and took 2 more damage from GFB. Is he dead? Same question about Goblin 3 who took 11. 

Are they more resilient than the average Goblin?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Goblin3 is dead for sure. You're right; I missed putting it in the damage list. Goblin4 is a little tougher than average, but he's very nearly done for. ATM he's still up.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6801311]KahlessNestor[/MENTION] Angis and @_*tglassy*_ Titus still to go. Let's get this bit done so we can move on!


----------



## KahlessNestor

Sorry! Let myself get distracted last week! Resubbed to WoW.


----------



## gargoyleking

Not sure if he can get close enough next turn, but Dandin can now cast Healing Word for Titus.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Not sure if he can get close enough next turn, but Dandin can now cast Healing Word for Titus.




Looks like you can easily. Healing Word's range is 60 feet, which is about how far you are away after Ganalan dragged him back. And you can move that way, too... so you should be good to go.


----------



## gargoyleking

Yep, turn done.


----------



## Fradak

Enseth  should be at 3 or 8/22. He still got to do the wisdom save. 
Starting the turn at 22/22. Ward at 0/6. 
- 5 or 10 poison
- 6 acid become 3 with absorb elements. The Ward regains 2 hp. So 1 dmg goes through. 
- 8 (2+4+2) from the stone. 

Now I got a question:
Enseth casted magic missile on the Viper (2 dmg) and on the Shaman (2,4,5). Hoping to kill the viper and break the concentration of the Shaman. He should roll 3 CON checks DC10 I suppose. 

I'm not sure if I missed something and if you took all of this into account.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak said:


> Enseth  should be at 3 or 8/22. He still got to do the wisdom save.
> Starting the turn at 22/22. Ward at 0/6.
> - 5 or 10 poison
> - 6 acid become 3 with absorb elements. The Ward regains 2 hp. So 1 dmg goes through.
> - 8 (2+4+2) from the stone.
> 
> Now I got a question:
> Enseth casted magic missile on the Viper (2 dmg) and on the Shaman (2,4,5). Hoping to kill the viper and break the concentration of the Shaman. He should roll 3 CON checks DC10 I suppose.
> 
> I'm not sure if I missed something and if you took all of this into account.




I thought you sent all the missiles at the Shaman, but it's true that I forgot to roll her concentration checks. Let me see...

Check: 1D20+1 = [16]+1 = 17
1D20+1 = [11]+1 = 12
1D20+1 = [13]+1 = 14


Looks like she made it. The Snake is on its last-legs (ha! so to speak!), but it's not dead yet.


----------



## gargoyleking

On the slim chance, could Dandin's taunt be the finishing blow?  I'm sure Enseth would like to be clear to go after the shaman.


----------



## Fradak

Enseth would be happy to strike the Shaman but he will not survive another round in the spell area.


----------



## Fradak

Fitz, can we cast rituals and rest? Enseth wants to repair ORB2, put some alarms or understand languages.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I would think so, since we're spending HD. That's an hour short rest.


----------



## tglassy

Well there goes my Armor of Agathys. But at least I’ll get my spell slot back, so no biggie.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yeah, no one knows you are here. The moat is loud enough to cover the sound of a fight that only has one door and everything else is underground. Take an hour. I wouldn't take too much longer than that, though. Goblins gotta work. Anyone remember what time of day it ought to be?


----------



## Fradak

FitzTheRuke said:


> Having agreed to at least attempt to rescue the other prisoners of Julkoun, the Daggerfordians and their allies made their way south along animal trials through the forest. Then they worked their way along the treeline, heading east for several miles, before climbing along the large hill known as the Flint.
> 
> The proud Julkounian showed the group the way to the quarry, and they worked their way down its slopes and along the hidden paths that led to the eastern road.
> 
> She led the group back a ways, up the hill and over a ridge until they arrived, unseen, on the north side of the town.




I don't really know how long was the trip. We leaved in the morning after a long rest.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Right. This morning you dropped Drui and the Julkounians at the quarry and then took the stealthy paths to the moat above the bridge. Sounds like it's early afternoon when you got down there. (S'why a lot of goblins were sleeping). So mid-afternoon by the end of the short rest. (Around 3pm)


----------



## gargoyleking

Dandin can ritual cast while everyone else is resting.  Detect magic, up to 4 identify and a Comprehend languages at the end.

Enseth needs his HP and Dandin's wound was minor enough to heal(mostly) with a potion.


----------



## tglassy

Titus can Ritual Cast as well.  Could Titus learn the rituals from Dandin and Enseth if he has enough money?  I know that they have their own rituals as well, and it would be slightly redundant, but having two people who know Identify would be nice.  In fact, Enseth can learn it as well.  Then we can all identify.  Could be useful.  

Also, I took the feat, so I'd like to use it.  It's something that'll stay progressively useful as time goes on, regardless of how I multiclass.  It's not the Warlock's Tome, but it's the next best thing.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

They can teach him, sure.


----------



## Fradak

Enseth got a Alarm and Comprehend Language. 
But it's 2 hours and 50 gp per spell.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak said:


> Enseth got a Alarm and Comprehend Language.
> But it's 2 hours and 50 gp per spell.




Yes, it's not something to do right this second.


----------



## Fradak

Perhaps we could study one hour then next short rest, finish the writing?


----------



## gargoyleking

How about we do it between adventures?  Just saying.


----------



## Fradak

Sure but I suppose tglassy wanted to do it sooner. Just trying to help.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

If neither the teacher nor the taught are doing anything else during the short rest, I suppose it could be done. I think it would take twice as long if it's split-up, though. Interruptions. Review. Etc.


----------



## tglassy

Between adventures is fine. Just thinking ahead.


----------



## gargoyleking

If nobody else does btw, Dandin will loot the goblins.  I'm just hoping that wasn't a hoard reward.  If so, he'll just insist on giving Chuntea 10%.


----------



## gargoyleking

I feel confused.  Didn't we just go to the city side of the bridge?  Also, are we considering clearing out the city, or just saving some more prisoners before heading back to Daggerford?


----------



## Fradak

FitzTheRuke said:


> There were doors on either end of the bridge. One was said to lead to tunnels and store-rooms (in case of siege) under the Flint, the other to the dungeon of the old castle, (now the cellars of the Jester's Pride Inn and Tavern).




I think we are on the Flint side. Enseth wants to go on the Jester's Pride side. 

And Fitz, can ORB3 scout behind the south door? Because Enseth knows the bridge is safe, he placed alarm spell on it. He wants to find the Red Wizard.


----------



## gargoyleking

Why would we have gone to the flint side?  We were heading to the tavern.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Why would we have gone to the flint side?  We were heading to the tavern.




Hmmm... I'm not sure. Maybe it has to do with the confusion with "Up" being "North" as opposed to it being "Forward"? I know I sometimes get the two confused. Could have been me, could have been you. At any rate, the "Bunkroom" is under the Flint. The Jester's Pride Cellars is south (or "down" on the map) across the bridge. There is no activity from the hallway to the west (the left side of the map). The defiled (now not as much) shrine was to the east (or right on the last battle-map).

The goblins indicated that you should go west after crossing the bridge if you want to look for the General, or east if you want to look for the Red Wizard.

ORB3 can scout beyond the door, but it can't actually open the door on its own. At the moment, I'm not sure anyone has left the Bunkroom and gone on the bridge, so ORB3 can't proceed until let through the door.


----------



## gargoyleking

well then...  either we clear out the Flint or cross the bridge?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Most of what's under the Flint is clear... just one quiet hallway leading west and down. Hasn't been any activity down there so far as the elves can see and hear. Easily skipped, but leaving unknown at your backs.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> I feel confused.  Didn't we just go to the city side of the bridge?  Also, are we considering clearing out the city, or just saving some more prisoners before heading back to Daggerford?




I looked back at it. There was no mistake. Enseth suggested to clear yhe tunnels at your back before pressing forward. He opened that door and that is when the fight started.


----------



## gargoyleking

FitzTheRuke said:


> I looked back at it. There was no mistake. Enseth suggested to clear yhe tunnels at your back before pressing forward. He opened that door and that is when the fight started.



Ahh, well in that case let's just finish his plan.  Frankly I thought we were here for a quick smash and grab prisoner escape.  Maybe we can just use the tunnels to the Flint as the escape route.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Wrong game!


----------



## KahlessNestor

I say clear that hallway and then proceed across.


----------



## gargoyleking

Oh lord.  The two 'stealthy' types flubbing our rolls while everyone else is being much more quiet...


----------



## Fradak

A good thing you are not with us... That could be a new plan  No need of the spell. You crate a diversion and we kill them.


----------



## Kobold Stew

gargoyleking said:


> Oh lord.  The two 'stealthy' types flubbing our rolls while everyone else is being much more quiet...




Here is what I imagine is happening....

https://youtu.be/raF9wfPxir8?t=9


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm sorry about the delay in all my games. I've been swamped at work lately (I used to find the time to do a post or two at work) and even my weekends have been tight for time. I will try to get them all rolling again ASAP.  Bear with me!


----------



## gargoyleking

FitzTheRuke said:


> I'm sorry about the delay in all my games. I've been swamped at work lately (I used to find the time to do a post or two at work) and even my weekends have been tight for time. I will try to get them all rolling again ASAP.  Bear with me!



No worries, just thought I'd help with a bit of inspiration for the encounter.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I know I shouldn't complain what with how slow I have been lately, but can I get a few more of ya to take your turns? [MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION]? [MENTION=6805410]Fradak[/MENTION]? [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]? (It"s just that I have had time to do it this week and yet... not much to resolve.)


----------



## gargoyleking

They might be waiting to see what happens.  I've done that a few times just to see if a good situation arises for me to do something.


----------



## Kobold Stew

here. Movin'.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> They might be waiting to see what happens.  I've done that a few times just to see if a good situation arises for me to do something.




Yeah, it's true that I don't need, expect, or even _want_ everyone to go before I resolve a few people, but in this case it was pretty much just Dandin running away and Angis moving up. I'll get on it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION], can you find time to go for Titus? I'd like to get the round done.


----------



## Fradak

Kobold, for the next turns (this one too but you made it without any help) you have advantage, ORB3 is helping you. Save your Inspiration point.


----------



## Kobold Stew

OK -- I was just using him to get the SA bonus.  Advantage is even better!  Thanks. 

He'll still spit in the HG's eye!


----------



## Fradak

Enseth doesn't use his shield spell. He takes it in his Arcane Ward.

I ment by using dodge action to use it against all attacks. Not only against Shorgg. Enseth knew that rushing through the Hobgoblins lines will be dangerous. It's ok if you prefer not rewrite things but it's his only action in the turn. It's what he does, protect himself. 

I should have written that he used his action before he moves but it has not much sens to not dodge from the beginning.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I admit, I had forgotten the dodge when I rolled everything. I thought of it after rolling the Opps, and I thought of the excuse off-handed, so I didn't have to redo it, but you're right, you would have dodged before moving. (For some reason, that didn't occur to me). My description didn't really have Enseth getting hit anyway, so we can assume he took nothing.

Purely by the encounter math, you guys should be in pretty big trouble here, but so far (kknock on wood) you're doing pretty good avoiding damage. Hopefully it will continue.


----------



## Fradak

39! Aren't you mixing your games? It's not the level 8 group here.


----------



## Fradak

I just realized that if Enseth takes 42 damage, he dies. (20-42= -22)

edit: It's ok, it must be in one shot.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak said:


> I just realized that if Enseth takes 42 damage, he dies. (20-42= -22)
> 
> edit: It's ok, it must be in one shot.




It was so much damage that I'd nearly written a post where Enseth's head was severed from his body (I figured he could survive without it and get it put back on later, if he lived) until I realised that I needed to roll disadvantage!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You know, I don't like it when DMs act like their monsters have a hive-mind (you know, unless they're using monsters that have a hive-mind). So I'm working out in my head what each of the monsters that are not in the fight would do. I think I'll share it with you in a post, as part of the story, even though no PC would be aware of it. They can put it together after the fact.


----------



## gargoyleking

Ohhhboy...   And Dandin's just about out of spells and everything.  I think he's got just 1 1st level left.


----------



## KahlessNestor

gargoyleking said:


> Ohhhboy...   And Dandin's just about out of spells and everything.  I think he's got just 1 1st level left.




Hopefully it's a Healing Word or Cure Wounds for when Angis goes down next hit!


----------



## gargoyleking

We did buy a bunch of healing potions.  People need to start using them.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I knew this would be a tough fight. They just have a LOT more HP in total than the party does. It's a good thing Enseth is near impossible to hit. I think you guys can do it, but I expect it will be a close thing.

BTW, just Titus to go for the round, @_*tglassy*_. (Well, and the elves. I think they can safely leave one of them to watch the hall while the others come up the stairs.)


----------



## KahlessNestor

gargoyleking said:


> We did buy a bunch of healing potions.  People need to start using them.




Yeah, but takes an action LOL Angis was almost going to cast Cure Wounds on himself last turn, but I wasn't sure Enseth would last, so I sent him to help out there. He does have three healing potions on him, though, if needed.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hopefully you will get some time to drink 'em when there's a lull in the fighting.


----------



## gargoyleking

Good thing Dandin didn't try to heal Angus.  Got his last heal ready to go.  Assuming he doesn't get shot down in the interim.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

*Feedback*

Overall, my games have had a pretty good track record when it comes to player retention and posting frequency. They've slowed down lately, which is just as much on me as anyone else, if not more so. Anyway, I've decided to take a little poll of my players to see what you think:

Please let me know which of these fits your opinion best (feel free to expand on it or make up another):

1) The rate the games are moving at are fine (or at least good enough) and we should continue on as is, keeping up as best as we are able.
2) The games are slow, and we should try to do better, but it's no biggie.
3) The games are too slow, and we should crack the whip.

If you pick 3, then pick one or more of these:
a) Slow posting players should pick up the pace or drop out and/or be replaced.
b) Fitz should pick up the pace or drop running Rise of the Dracolich.
c) Fitz should pick up the pace or drop running Fitz' Folly.
d) Fitz should pick up the pace or drop running Scourge of Daggerford.

If you want your opinion to be private, feel free to PM me.

Personally, I'm a little disappointed in myself for slowing down, but I'm not sure it's a problem. If everyone (or almost everyone) is happy with how things are going, then so am I. I hold myself to a high standard, but I'm easy-going and not judgemental of others, so if things are fine, I'll stop worrying about it.


----------



## Kobold Stew

My vote is 2. We have slowed down over the past few weeks, and I expect over december that will continue. But I do hope that in January, we can all be back up to speed.  I am pleased with the game, and am here for the long haul, I hope.


----------



## Fradak

Do we want the general alive?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Fradak said:


> Do we want the general alive?




Tommi doesn't.


----------



## gargoyleking

No time.  We need to finish up and get out quick, I think.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I vote 1. I'm fine with the pace (overextended as I am anyway  ). And November/December everything always slows down regardless. People are just too busy with holiday stuff. I'm here until you kick me out


----------



## gargoyleking

I wish Tglassy would take his turn.  I think this captain is close to falling.


----------



## Kobold Stew

(I'm afraid Tommi isn't going to be helpful with that -- sorry.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Tommi can't grab a dagger. The hobgoblin captain probably has one, but Gutter IS Shorgg's pocket knife.  Drawing Gutter would take up his "free object interaction". Tommi can use it with two-weapon fighting, though. Like I said, (maybe I make it confusing with my description!).  Technically, I imagine it as an oversized knife, but rules-wise it would count as a scimitar, I guess, in that it is a 1d6 slashing light finesse martial weapon. That works for 2WF just as good as a shortsword. 

Oh! Your worry is that Rogues are not proficient in scimitars. That is WEIRD. 

Well, anyway, I'll certainly allow Tommi to use it. Heck, if Tommi's training is all about thrusting motions, I can't see any reason why it couldn't be a piercing weapon and just count as a shortsword. (Fluff-wise, it's only bladed on one edge, but there's no reason you can't stab with it. It's pointy!)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> I wish Tglassy would take his turn.  I think this captain is close to falling.




Dandin could try ducking around Titus and finishing the guy himself. In fact, I'd be willing to nix Titus' extra turn and say that he "helped" Dandin last round if you want to take advantage on an attack. Clearly the holidays have kept tglassy busy.


----------



## gargoyleking

Sure, though oddly I was thinking maybe Dandin should have been 'help'ing Titus instead of attacking last round.


----------



## tglassy

I’m here, I’ll get a post down. Sorry, I’ve started a new job and things are hectic.


----------



## gargoyleking

I'll wait and see how it goes.


----------



## Kobold Stew

FitzTheRuke said:


> Tommi can't grab a dagger. The hobgoblin captain probably has one, but Gutter IS Shorgg's pocket knife.  Drawing Gutter would take up his "free object interaction". Tommi can use it with two-weapon fighting, though. Like I said, (maybe I make it confusing with my description!).  Technically, I imagine it as an oversized knife, but rules-wise it would count as a scimitar, I guess, in that it is a 1d6 slashing light finesse martial weapon. That works for 2WF just as good as a shortsword.
> 
> Oh! Your worry is that Rogues are not proficient in scimitars. That is WEIRD.
> 
> Well, anyway, I'll certainly allow Tommi to use it. Heck, if Tommi's training is all about thrusting motions, I can't see any reason why it couldn't be a piercing weapon and just count as a shortsword. (Fluff-wise, it's only bladed on one edge, but there's no reason you can't stab with it. It's pointy!)



Cool -- so first attack only, the crit (so two death saves?). Woot. Thanks!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Oh, he's dead all right.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Writing goblins is fun.


----------



## gargoyleking

"Her mouth gasping?"

 Or gaping?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Either way. Gasping not for long, then gaping. She's dead.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Merry Christmas everyone! (Or your seasonal holiday of choice!)


----------



## gargoyleking

Have a blessed Yule.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So... I hope everyone has had a good Holiday and is ready to get back to playing. I'd like to pick things up (a bit) from our recent pace - not too much - but if you could find time to post a couple of times a week at least, I'd appreciate it. We'll do our best, anyway, and see how it goes. I hope everyone is with us.


----------



## tglassy

I am here, and I want to keep going.  I haven't been the most dedicated player on this group, but it is one of the groups I'm in that is still going, even if the rest seem to have fallen away.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

tglassy said:


> I am here, and I want to keep going.  I haven't been the most dedicated player on this group, but it is one of the groups I'm in that is still going, even if the rest seem to have fallen away.




I think I might be waiting on you.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sorry I've taken so long to move this game forward. Between tglassy being gone and coyote code not working, I was hoping one or both of those things would change. I've got some errands to run, but hopefully I will finish rolling the round over in a few hours. I'm almost there. Technically, I've dealt with your turns (just NPCs to go, and the Red Wizard), so feel free to post for next round anyway if you have the time, and I'll work what you do in when I get the chance.


----------



## KahlessNestor

This is a good replacement for Coyote Code: http://orokos.com/roll/

And Angis can't hit a damn thing. Sigh. He's going to go down again soon.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sorry about this game getting a bit stalled. It's actually my favourite of my games, but We've lost a few players at this point. Still got four, though! Let's figure out a way to get you rested so we can finish this chapter and then decide what we want to do next.

Also, should we open it up to new players?


----------



## Fradak

Let's invite Ancalagon


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak said:


> Let's invite Ancalagon




Good idea, but then it'll be the same group as Fitz's Folly! I mean, I don't really MIND that, but it seems... I dunno. Like we're not letting others in, or something.


----------



## tglassy

Hello Peeps. 

I’m sorry I’ve been away. I have been kind of avoiding DND for the past few months. I got into play by post when I was at my last good job, and I’ve often wondered if my obsession over it had something to do with my losing the job. And at my current job, we didn’t have a lot to do in January. I was afraid if I came on to play, I’d wind up playing during the free time at work, and then I’d create a habit of playing while at work, and I can’t afford that anymore. At least not like I used to. 

But things have been picking up and I’ve distinguished myself as being good at what I do, so I’m much less insecure about my position here. I’d like to pick up the games where I left off, if you’ll still have me.

I will mostly be able to play on weekends, especially Saturday. But I might be able to do a post or two during the week. I’ll try to find some time to get caught up soon.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

T! Welcome back. We haven't gotten very far since you left (things have been slow around here, and I think all of us - or nearly all of us - are responsible. I know I'm not getting stuff done quickly.)

Feel free to jump in. I haven't written any of your characters out.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I think we've stalled a little here because no one quite knows what to do - there is certainly not a consensus.

You have something like 30 civilians in tow.
There's a Red Wizard about, and he's still got spell slots.
There's an unknown number of goblinoids (goblins, hobgoblins, bugbears) all over the place.

... and the party is badly in need of a long rest.

A few options I can see in case I haven't made it clear:

You could find a defensible spot to hole-up and wait, and hope to get a rest before goblins find you.
You can try to capture or kill the wizard, but that is probably dangerous.
You can try to find a way to run, but you'll probably encounter more goblins.

It's a tight spot.


----------



## tglassy

I'll ponder.  I can imagine that Titus would want to capture the wizard, see if he has any info on what's happening to him, magic wise.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Welcome back tglassy!

If Angis dies (quite likely, at 8 HP and no healing), I'm making a Life Cleric LOL


----------



## tglassy

Titus has Spare the Dying, at least.  He's an Undying Warlock.  Only lvl 1, but still.


----------



## tglassy

I'd forgotten about the Wolfskin Cloak.  i put it in my character sheet.  I need to remember to use it, otherwise it's useless.  

 KahlessNestor, you've got on your Party Loot in your signature that Dandin has the Wolfskin Cloak, but I had thought Titus had it so I went back to make sure, and yeah, Titus claimed that on page 100 and Tommi handed it to him on page 101.  Dandin just identified it.  I love that you keep track of all that, though!  Makes life easier on everyone!


----------



## KahlessNestor

Updated it. Here is the list. Can anything be struck off it? I think anyone who has claimed something (with a name behind it) should put it on the sheet and I won't track it anymore. I'm going to assume that on next level up.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Boots can be struck off -- Ive put them on my char sheet (unless someone else wants them). Tommi also has Gutter the shortsword.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

To solve our stalling issue, I propose this: We can say that Titus sent Morwin to track the Red Wizard (at a distance, now that he's visible again) before returning to help Angis. Enseth may *want* to go after the Red Wizard, but his programming also wants him to be successful at it, and he should calculate the risk at too high, at the moment.

Heck, the risk of fighting this Darkenbeast is too high, but there's not much we can do about that now.


----------



## tglassy

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Happy to move on.


----------



## Toby Sharpe

interesting thread!


----------



## gargoyleking

Who are we waiting on again?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION] Titus I believe.


----------



## tglassy

Whoops, didn't realize I hadn't gone.


----------



## tglassy

I’ve been looking over this spell, Armor of Agathys. It is beastly at high levels, especially if you can get resistance or damage reduction or something. I’m think Titus’ next Feat will be Heavy Armor Master. A -3 reduction on all nonmagical damage, with Armor of Agathys on?  With a lvl 5 spell slot, that’s 30 cold damage with every hit.  Add in a Blade Ward cantrip for universal resistance, and then wade through enemies, allowing them to hit him. That’s nothing to sneeze at. 

Of course, since he’s a multi class I’ll have to wait till lvl 5 to get an ASI. And that’s if I continue as a fighter.  If I go Warlock, it would be lvl 6. If I mix it’ll be lvls 7 and 8, though we’ve come this far, almost 2 years later, and we’re still trucking along, so we could get there.


----------



## gargoyleking

It can be scary.  But it wastes one of a Warlock's very few slots.  Sounds good for Titus perhaps.  But Mord, for instance, needs to rely on a meat shield or three for survival.  That, and his crazier spells.


----------



## tglassy

Yeah, it really is for the up close and personal Warlocks, who can get a real good AC, decent HP and doesn’t mind getting dirty. If the goal is to stay away from melee combat, it’s not as great.


----------



## tglassy

Hey Fitz, I sent you a PM.  Realized you may not see them if you usually use the app, so I thought I'd tell you here.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Answering a few of [MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION]'s Questions: (Better late than never!)



tglassy said:


> It might be too late to change this, and it might be a little meta, but knowing what I know about goblins, if both Green Flame Blade’s extra fire damage were to hit the same goblin, the one that got frosted, instead of the first one hitting the hobgoblin, then that goblin would likely be dead. Having one less goblin to worry about would be very nice going in to the next round...




I can't remember now but I think at the time, the Hobgoblin was the only one within 5' of the the goblin you killed. The other goblin was within 5' of TITUS, but not the Goblin. At any rate, you're right that it's a bit late (and a bit meta). I'll keep it in mind in the future, though. (I mean to maximise your use of the spell as best I can, within reason).



tglassy said:


> Also, the goblin that shied back, did he move back and therefore grant an Opportunity Attack, or did he just not attack?




Just fluff. I think I was describing his terrible miss as him chickening out. The one that ran away disengaged, this round.



tglassy said:


> Have we all gone?




Looks like. I'll try to get to everyone ASAP so I can roll the round over. 

This weekend was Free Comic Book Day (Remember I own a Comic and Game store) so I was stupidly busy. I also bought no less than TWELVE comic collections (of varying sizes) this week, so I've been sorting comics like a madman. 

I'll see what I can do to move things along!


----------



## Fradak

Sorry for Tommi. Enseth is ok to help with his familiar but I used ORB action before Kobold's turn, hoping to kill the Bugbear in one shot. I had to roll 3+ to kill it (but rolled a 1).


----------



## tglassy

I did use my familiar against the hobgoblin, but I guess Titus’ foot slipped or something. Both rolls missed.


----------



## gargoyleking

Not sure what Dandin can see from where he is, or if he can see out the window from anywhere he can properly reach.  But at this point, I'm thinking about dropping a lv 2 sleep tight on top of Titus.  If nothing else, maybe it'll keep them from trying to hit him anymore.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Not sure what Dandin can see from where he is, or if he can see out the window from anywhere he can properly reach.  But at this point, I'm thinking about dropping a lv 2 sleep tight on top of Titus.  If nothing else, maybe it'll keep them from trying to hit him anymore.




It's dark, but you can see out the broken window well enough to know that he's out there fighting a small crowd. You might put HIM to sleep, though.


----------



## gargoyleking

FitzTheRuke said:


> It's dark, but you can see out the broken window well enough to know that he's out there fighting a small crowd. You might put HIM to sleep, though.



Yeah, that was the expectation though.  Dandin might not know that he's been hit hard.  But he might see it as a viable solution to Titus's predicament if he did.  Better he pass out than get knocked out.


----------



## tglassy

Titus just got 12 HP, so now he has 13. If his HP is higher than everyone else’s , he’d be the last to fall asleep. I say do it. Tommi can wake him up.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Seems like a plan.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Angis is coming. He's behind Tommi now. Should be able to throw an axe at least next turn. Have to be careful not to disarm him, though LOL


----------



## KahlessNestor

I'm heading out of town for a week's vacation on Friday, so I likely won't get a post in next week. I'll be back on June 10 and start trying to catch up.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay. Have fun!


----------



## gargoyleking

Any clue how many potions we have left?  I know we bought quite a few.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Tommi has one, and now a second, which he is happy for anyone to use. Just speak up in the IC. Don't know about any communal potions.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Everyone else is pretty much uninjured, so Tommi should use one on himself. How are we for spells? I kind of think we might be low, but I haven't been keeping track.


----------



## tglassy

I don’t have any. But I only had one to begin with.


----------



## gargoyleking

I think our Tabaxi got some before disappearing and there were 3 available somewhere but weren't bought.  (I did offer, but we set out before Dandin managed to find them out and pick them up IC.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Is everyone ready to rush out and rescue those townsfolk? I've got a ridiculous map ready. I put the whole lower bailey on a map all at once like a crazy person.


----------



## gargoyleking

Yep


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm not sure why, but we seem to be having some miscommunications here. Tommi used his skirmisher to get away, so he could have used his sling. Angis was close enough to reach the goblins in a single move. Is the Map hard to read? Have I zoomed out too far? It looks fine on my end. 

At any rate, I don't want to backtrack, so I'll just make some generous rulings and move forward. Hopefully it will be clearer for round three.


----------



## Kobold Stew

It's not that the map is hard to read; it's just when there's no one in place, if I presume Tommi has sneak attack, it puts pressure on other players to move a particular way.  I often make it conditional, and keep the roll separate, but even then it seems clear. 

I thoguht that using Druidcraft would (a) avoid that, and (b) possible be a fun way to prevent the bridge burning. At best, Tommi could take out one goblin. Finding a way to douse the flames seemed more tactical. Tommi's not used his Druidcraft yet, and I hoped this would be a good tactical choice.  I know I could have used my sling.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Oh okay, that's good. For a second there I thought you felt I had limited your options. Yeah, I see how it's hard to keep track of where everyone is once they start moving, that's for sure. The druidcraft was a great idea, IMO, and I liked your memory-flashback too. Good post.

Things should be a bit clearer now with a few dead goblins as well, I hope.


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> Oh okay, that's good. For a second there I thought you felt I had limited your options. Yeah, I see how it's hard to keep track of where everyone is once they start moving, that's for sure. The druidcraft was a great idea, IMO, and I liked your memory-flashback too. Good post.
> 
> Things should be a bit clearer now with a few dead goblins as well, I hope.



I had 2 problems. First, I thought the squares were 10 feet again. Second,  the maps are a tad small. That was my problem. Sorry.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yeah the distances are pretty big. It's a real problem in PBP that I can't ever make fights that go at bow-range. You'll never be able to tell where you are!  I'll try to keep the map broken up into smallish bits, even if you get separated. See how that works, anyway.


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> Yeah the distances are pretty big. It's a real problem in PBP that I can't ever make fights that go at bow-range. You'll never be able to tell where you are!  I'll try to keep the map broken up into smallish bits, even if you get separated. See how that works, anyway.



It was more that I needed the image larger to see things more clearly.


----------



## gargoyleking

KahlessNestor said:


> It was more that I needed the image larger to see things more clearly.



Guess I'm lucky in that respect.  On the Ap I'm able to tap on the image and get a bigger picture that I can zoom into.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

That's strange. It's huge on my laptop and on my phone I just zoom in with my fingers. Is there something I need to do to make it bigger for you?


----------



## KahlessNestor

I don't know. I am usually on the desktop when writing. I even try opening in a new tab, but it doesn't get any larger.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Huh. On my laptop they open to almost full-screen when I just open the sblock. I had no idea any of you were having trouble seeing them.  I'm pretty proud of my maps, so it's a shame if you guys don't get to enjoy them.

Can you describe how small they are?


----------



## gargoyleking

Seems like a silly thought, but maybe you can take a screenshot and open that in an imaging program?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Anyone else having this problem? I mean, on my laptop screen they are slightly bigger than three-squares to the inch. (Nearly a cm per 5-foot-square for the metric inclined). I can see all your characters' faces clearly.

I work pretty hard on these maps, I'd hate for them to be wasted.


----------



## gargoyleking

Only problem I ever have is having to zoom in to count squares and then scroll around to 'estimate' the coordinates I want.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

That's true, I don't always use maps that have squares directly on the map (or I play fast-and-loose with scale). Still, I try to keep it as 5-foot squares to the grid-marks on the outside and keep the character icons to that scale.


----------



## gargoyleking

Yep, and that's what I base my actions on.  Sometimes it's just harder to make out than others.  And that's no fault of yours.  Especially when map elements don't stick to their own squares, let alone your rescaling.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yeah that's true. I often scroll around right at the end to make sure my co-ordinates on my notes match the map (sometimes I still screw that up) and sometimes the icon is no where near where I thought it was.


----------



## gargoyleking

It's all good.  You work hard at it and it is appreciated.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Don't get me wrong. I like your maps. For some reason, they're just small on my machine. I have no idea why. I will try and get a screenshot.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Okay, I can't figure out how to get the screenshot. I know you push the Print Screen button, but I can't figure out where it saves. I found I can save the file and open it in the photo viewer and zoom it that way.


----------



## gargoyleking

There should be a screenshots folder on your profile in your comp somewhere.  Try doing a file search for it.


----------



## Fradak

An easy way to zoom on the map is to:

1. Right click on the map
2. Chrome: select "Open image in new tab" / Firefox: Ctrl+click "View image" to open it in a new tab
3. Go to the new tab and zoom in with Ctrl+scroll
4. Kill the Hobgoblin
5. Profit


----------



## Kobold Stew

I'm on a MacBook, and the maps are too small for me to see until I drag them to my desktop. Which is easy, and then I can expand to full size. Not a complaint, but a possible assist for anyone struggling.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

After all this talk of Maps, I've posted a big one. I hope you all can see it. I wanted you to be able to tell where you are relative to the nearest enemies. (And Zasha, too, who is up in the top left). There's a few people just off the map. I forgot to mention that Averiel climbed down off the palisade and is just behind Dandin on the bridge. 

I've been playing a little silly game in my head, role-playing what's going on at the other locations. A few goblin in-fights, trouble loading the boats, that sort of thing. So as not to bog the game down with too much information, I've only shared a bit (like Zasha and her pursuit) but the Julkounians are stubbornly not going quietly (while trying not to get themselves killed). They are valuable slaves, so the hobgoblins are disinclined to murder them, unless they get *too* annoying. 

Just at the bottom of the map on the right, there's a hobgoblin bannerman and a goblin bully who have been sent to see what's taking the next load of prisoners so long to get to the boats. There's a chance they'll see you this round, though with the dark and the rain, visibility is not very good. 

The goblins leading the prisoners are carrying torches (for the benefit of the humans, and to look intimidating) so that group is easy for the characters to see, and the characters are generally aware that there are enemies toward the docks, but the specifics are not too clear. Darkvision is only limited-useful, between the rain and the distance.

Near buildings (within 5 feet) there is darkness, and in open spaces dim light, if you want me to be somewhat "official" about it. Use your imagination, I'll generally not fault you for it.


----------



## gargoyleking

Fradak mentioned in the Fitz's Folly IC that he's on Holiday.  Might have to skip him for now.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Fradak mentioned in the Fitz's Folly IC that he's on Holiday.  Might have to skip him for now.




Yeah, I figure if he doesn't have time to post before I do, I'll just have Enseth dash forward and have ORB4 find a target and "Help".


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I tried saving the round-five map as a .jpg instead of a .png like I usually do. Let me know if that shows up differently. (I also blew it up a bit).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Well, I'm getting tired of waiting on [MENTION=6805410]Fradak[/MENTION], so I'm going to move on tonight or tomorrow. I've noticed that [MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION], you haven't posted for Titus either. The girl will duck under the hobgoblin and run toward you with him in chase, so TitusWolf can absolutely jump on the hobgoblin if you like.


----------



## tglassy

Oh. Sorry, I thought Titus had gone.


----------



## Fradak

Sorry, I'm back. Had some urgent problems to solve, postponing my posts until tomorrow... every days.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yay! Happy to have you back!


----------



## gargoyleking

I think we're still on the previous round?  Fitz dealt with most of everything on the previous round, but hasn't handled Dandin, nor rolled the round yet.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Was waiting on Titus.


----------



## gargoyleking

Thought so.  [MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION]


----------



## KahlessNestor

Oh, did I jump the gun? Sorry!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It's okay, it happens. I'll just use your turn this round.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I gotta apologize for this game grinding to a halt ATM. My computer went into the shop right as ENWorld came back alive. All my maps and stuff are on there and we are in the middle of such a big fight with a lot of moving pieces.

I will try to push it forward as soon as I can. This is actually my favorite game that I run, so maybe I expect too much of myself for it. Anyway, it's not being dropped! Stay with me.


----------



## Fradak

We're still there, making plans to kill those bastards.


----------



## gargoyleking

Seems legit. I'll wait, happily.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I still don't have my computer back but I figured that I would take a look and see where we are at to keep it all in my head. I noticed a few things:

@KahlessNestor (does the at mention function still work?)
Angis has not gone yet for round 7.

The roller no longer works, so I can't see what anyone (who used it) rolled on their turn. So feel free to edit your posts with new rolls from coyote! (Maybe Tommi will roll better!)

Hopefully I will get my laptop back soon and I can get moving again.,,


----------



## KahlessNestor

Ah, thought I'd gone. I'll get something out. Sorry.


----------



## gargoyleking

Sblock doesn't work anymore. Can you change your tags to spoilers?


----------



## KahlessNestor

Done.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I have my laptop back so my games should hopefully get moving again. (It died almost exactly when enworld got back up after the upgrade and took a ridiculous amount of time to fix). 

I will catch up over the weekend and hopefully you will all join me in getting some momentum back like we used to have!


----------



## gargoyleking

Can't wait! I've been missing these games.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I've been playing with some formatting since we got the new site, and I'm wondering if you think that it might be better if I moved posting the locations to directly under the map, in the same spoiler block. It would look something like this:

        *GM:*  


Spoiler: RetroTestMap







*Locations:*
(PCs) *Angis* (R25), *Dandin* (M29), *Drui* (T21), *Enseth* (T22), *Lionel* (M30),  *Snake* (L28), *Titus* (Q24), *Tommi* (T18)
(BGs) *HobCaptain* (Z22), *Hobgoblin1* (U22), *Goblin1* (S27), *Goblin2* (S28) Etc.
(NPCs) Blah Blah... I picked a big map by foolishness, you get what I mean.


     
What do you think? How does that display for you?


----------



## gargoyleking

That might make it a bit easier. Counting distances can just be difficult.


----------



## Kobold Stew

If this isn't more work for you, I think it's great.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> If this isn't more work for you, I think it's great.




It might actually be less work - I'm not sure yet, but I sometimes get confused when I'm putting down map placements. I have to jump back-and-forth from two files. The way it's done here, I can look at the map while I'm filling it in. (It's right above!)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hey, if someone wants to take Averiel's turn this round, it would save me some time.

Also, FINDLEDAN. Most of you probably won't remember, but Angis was asked (By the Dryad) to look for a Storyteller named Findledan. He's chained to a group of Julknounians, out of spell-slots (he's a bard) and at half HP, but he has decided that this is a good time to try to escape, what with adventurers helping out. He's currently unarmed and unarmoured, but he's got a hobgoblin grappled in the chains. 

If all that is too complicated to take him off my hands, I'll roll for him. My plan is to use the chains as an improvised weapon and choke the hobgoblin out. For a Bard, Findledan is a big tough guy (he was a boxer in his youth). He's no nimble minstrel.

Anyway, his statblock is posted in the RG, as is Averiel's.


----------



## gargoyleking

I'll roll for Averiel, since the elves seem to have taken a liking to Dandin anyways.

Also, would you say that now that he's got the chain's around the hob's throat it's acting as a garrote? Maybe giving him advantage to hold the grapple and maybe doing damage more easily?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> I'll roll for Averiel, since the elves seem to have taken a liking to Dandin anyways.
> 
> Also, would you say that now that he's got the chain's around the hob's throat it's acting as a garrote? Maybe giving him advantage to hold the grapple and maybe doing damage more easily?




You mean Findledan? Sure. Rather than just an improvised weapon, the chains could easily be used like a garotte. He used a whole round's action to get ahold of the guy first. Someone want to take him?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Enseth still has HP, of course, I just like the idea of him being impaled by the crit, even if it doesn't drop him. He can take it!

@tglassy Titus and @KahlessNestor Angis to go, as well as the NPCs if anyone wants to take 'em, they are both in the RG. If no one does by the time the other two have posted, I'll do it myself, no worries.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Doing Findelan now.


----------



## gargoyleking

I already rolled up Averial's actions.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> I already rolled up Averial's actions.




Yes, thanks! I think we are just waiting on @tglassy, who appears to be absent ATM. Looks like his fast wolf-speed will make it so he can jump on the new Bannerman, so I'll just have him do that.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

What do you all think of my new round-shifter format?


----------



## gargoyleking

Looks good and definitely helos find the information needed.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Works great!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Kobold Stew You missed my note regarding Findledan (in the notes spoiler on the post that resolved his turn). Even with disadvantage, the Hobgoblin probably threw him off. You might want to resolve it and edit your Findledan post!


----------



## Kobold Stew

I'm so sorry. I did miss that.

I'll go back in a bit.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It'll take an Action to use the Iron Key. Findledan can free himself, pass the key off to the next Julkounian, and move next round, or he can keep the key and I'll allow him to unlock two Julkounians per round (as long as he's free) on his subsequent turns. It's up to you, Kobold. 

I'm going to keep running the Wolf (Titus) until @tglassy announces that he's back.

I'll do Dandin, Angis, and Gohrag as soon as @Fradak Enseth is posted.


----------



## Fradak

incoming


----------



## FitzTheRuke

...oh and I need Averiel's turn, too @gargoyleking (though I can do it if you don't get it done in time for me to want to roll the round...)


----------



## gargoyleking

Yeah, I was waiting to see who got into combat with whom. She needs distractions to max out her sneak attacks. `;~}


----------



## tglassy

I’m back. Thanks for taking care of Titus. I’ll get caught up and should continue from here!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Is it too late for Tommi to use his reaction the previous round to move 15' away from the dude who popped up next to him?

Skirmisher (Scout): If someone ends their turn w/in 5' of me use reaction to move up to half speed, w/ no opportunity attack.

If not, he will.


----------



## gargoyleking

Hmm, perhaps Dandin's strategy was too effective. Hmm, suppose they won't worry about a little girl running for the bridge while their boss is freaking out about the missin banner?


----------



## Fradak

Enseth will try to hold but it wont work for long, we should take Goragh down. Angis should be up next round but Tommi got a new friend. I got ORB4 to help anyone at 60 ft.

Kobold, do you want to get rid of your Bannerman first?
I can send ORB4 on the Bannerman to give you adv or he could gives Adv to Angis then he joins you for a sneak attack on the Bannerman.

Or do you evade and target Goragh? Then, use ORB4's Advantage on him.


----------



## gargoyleking

Have Orb 4 harrass the bannerman anyways? Averial might be able to finish him off if she can get some actual advantage.


----------



## Fradak

No problem. It's adv on 1 attack.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Is it too late for Tommi to use his reaction the previous round to move 15' away from the dude who popped up next to him?




Oh of course. The one time it came up, I forgot about it. He'll run off right away.



gargoyleking said:


> Hmm, perhaps Dandin's strategy was too effective. Hmm, suppose they won't worry about a little girl running for the bridge while their boss is freaking out about the missin banner?




She's been safe for a few rounds, but I think it's getting more dangerous for her to run now. She's probably safest just to stay where she is.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Thanks!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Fradak - I hate to do this to you when the fight is starting to look dire, but I can't possibly believe that after everything you guys have gone through that you could have spell slots left for Healing Word AND another Shield. Are you sure you've got enough slots? I mean, you guys have been going for forever. Not to call you out, but you seem to use Shield practically every time I hit you.


----------



## Fradak

I try to keep that up to date as much as I can. I'll check it out but my last note said 
Lvl 1 3/4
Lvl 2 0/4

Maybe it's a old note. 
I'm on my phone now but what I recall is that we did a long rest then the fight in the tavern. I think I used a shield there vs the bugbear to help Tommi. And a lvl 2 magic missile. Then we went out to this fight. I started it with a 2lvl magic missile and this is the first shield of the fight. I took 2 crits I think. So no shield. 

But again I have to scroll back to be sure.


----------



## gargoyleking

I've been trying to ration my spells as well. I'm at 1st: 2/4, 2nd 1/2 and Inspiring word 2/3 used.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm nearly positive that you've used Shield once already in _this_ fight. Anyway, I don't want to be a hard-ass about it (and I'd like you all to succeed, too!).

(Thanks for Dandin's list, 'Goyle.) I think now that I have that place where I've been putting slots for NPCs, I might add PCs slots as well so we all have a quick ref spot... 

I admit that _I_ have trouble keeping track when I play spellcasters in PBP. Sometimes you can have cast a spell many months ago. If you're not diligent in keeping track, you forget about it.


----------



## Fradak

FitzTheRuke said:


> I'm nearly positive that you've used Shield once already in _this_ fight.




Got it. Post 1395. I missed 1 shield. So Enseth can cast a shield and heal Angus. But he has no more slot after that.

Sorry about that. I do post my character update almost every time I play. I skip it when I play from my phone. That should be the reason.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak said:


> I try to keep that up to date as much as I can. I'll check it out but my last note said
> Lvl 1 3/4
> Lvl 2 0/4.




Is that USED or remaining?

I've looked into it (my wife is off to get her Degree, so I have time a few mornings a week with no one around, now that everyone is back in school) and you used Shield in the Inn, earlier this fight, just now, and then Healing Word on Angis. That's four level one slots, so it should be okay. I suppose I didn't find anywhere where you used your level two slots - though you should only have two slots there when full, not four.

Edit: You posted while I was looking at your character sheet.  It's no problem at all! Sorry to "audit" you - I trust you!


----------



## Fradak

They are my slot left. 
Of course it's 0/2 lvl 2. 
I burned them for 2 magic missiles upcast. 
Once in the inn and one now on Goragh. 
I missed 1 use of a shield that I typed out of my turn. I don't think you should worry about my spell slot, hp or ward. I do my best to keep track on them, usually.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Oh right, the Magic Missiles. Duh. I saw them, but I didn't think about it.

I usually keep track of everyone's stuff, not because I don't trust everyone - I do - but because I find it nice to be able to find all that info in one place, without having to search around for it. 

Frankly, I expect that my notes are probably often LESS accurate than yours are.


----------



## Fradak

And the ward system add one more thing to look at.

I'll change my mini sheet to make it clearer so we can sync more often.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

While I'm at being fussy regarding formats, tracking an the like (I've been cleaning up my own notes, so I admit to being overly picky here), @KahlessNestor do you mind tightening up Angis (and Dellrak)'s formatting (you know, ditching some spaces, etc) as well as updating your party notes? It's no big deal, of course, but I often look at your notes for my own reference and they've fallen a bit behind! Thanks!

(I particularly like your Party list and your Goals list - useful things when goals can be stated months or years before resolving!)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fun Fact: This whole ridiculous, epic battle, I've been controlling every goblin in the city, deciding what they are up to on their turn. I've been roleplaying in my own head (actually moving them about on the map, when appropriate). I haven't narrated a lot of it (apart from the ones that were chasing Zasha) because you can't see any of it (though I've been known to break into unseen narratives, so I suppose I could have done...) but the goblins have had a hell of a time getting the Julkounians aboard the boats - which is good, because it's certainly an overwhelming force if the Daggerfordians were to fight all the Slavers at once. 

As it is, it looks like it's going to be a close call...


----------



## gargoyleking

Yeah, going to have to be careful or we'll end up on those ships ourselves. Except maybe Dandin. At this point, they might decide to fly HIM from their banner pole.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@KahlessNestor Angis will wake up lying on the ground with his axes beside and nobody right near him. There's an archer close enough to throw an axe at, though. I'll roll the round once you've gone. (After I figure out what the rest of the goblins are up to and resolve Findledan...)

Edit: Speaking of which, @Kobold Stew I'm sorry it wasn't clear, I meant that he could do two at a time once he's free. It's awkward to unlock yourself, so it takes an action, but with them holding up their manacles when you're free, you can unlock two. Might not get all the way to that, though. 

The goblins have been pulling the chain-gang from the other side, and it's not been moving, so they are bound to start investigating what the holdup is from the other end.


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> While I'm at being fussy regarding formats, tracking an the like (I've been cleaning up my own notes, so I admit to being overly picky here), @KahlessNestor do you mind tightening up Angis (and Dellrak)'s formatting (you know, ditching some spaces, etc) as well as updating your party notes? It's no big deal, of course, but I often look at your notes for my own reference and they've fallen a bit behind! Thanks!
> 
> (I particularly like your Party list and your Goals list - useful things when goals can be stated months or years before resolving!)




I can try...Not sure what you're wanting. The spaces are to try and keep some kind of visual order so I can find things easier, to group related things together. I took out completed goals, then.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I think I was just referring to the spaces _between_ your spoiler-blocks. Some of 'em have two or three paragraph breaks, which makes your posts rather long.  Like I said, it's not a big deal, and I admit to being super nit-picky to even mention it. I'm not actually concerned about it - it was more of a "hey, it sure would look nice if..." kind of thing rather than a real "please do this!" kind of instructional thing. Don't worry about it.

I'll reiterate, in case of misunderstanding, that I really like the info you include in your posts. Great clarity.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I think the forum puts in the extra spaces. I just have normal one space between paragraphs in my doc.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

if you put the closing [/whatever] on the same line as the opening [whatever] of the next thing, the spoiler blocks will be in a nice little group. (I can't believe how fussy this sounds to talk about - I'm not really _that_ bothered by it!)

So like

[spooger]
Lotsa Stuff
[/spooger][spooger]
More Stuff
[/spooger]


----------



## gargoyleking

Good to know. Every little bit I learn helps. That said, Been having trouble finding more than a few colors that will work for speech text.


----------



## gargoyleking

Did Zasha make her run for it btw?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Did Zasha make her run for it btw?




Yeah, I added it to the post where I did Dandin's turn, but probably after you read it! She made it to the bridge safely.


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> if you put the closing [/whatever] on the same line as the opening [whatever] of the next thing, the spoiler blocks will be in a nice little group. (I can't believe how fussy this sounds to talk about - I'm not really _that_ bothered by it!)
> 
> So like
> 
> [spooger]
> Lotsa Stuff
> [/spooger][spooger]
> More Stuff
> [/spooger]




Ugh. That offends my OCD! LOL I'll give it a try. I'm half a Luddite. I hate coding.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hey @Fradak I just looked at your minisheet - You are right (and my notes are wrong) that you are at 13HP with 2THP from your ward, but you don't have any spell slots left, like we talked about awhile ago.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> Ugh. That offends my OCD! LOL I'll give it a try. I'm half a Luddite. I hate coding.




But... your big spaces offends MY OCD! It's time for an OCD-OFF!  

Seriously, though. I'll suck it up and leave it alone if it's too much trouble.


----------



## Fradak

Correct.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@tglassy Don't forget to take Titus' turn.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I was gonna resolve the round this morning, but then I got busy building an encounter for Fitz's Folly. (Most of you will get to enjoy _that_ anyway!) I'll try to get to it as soon as possible. I just noticed that this fight has been going on since the first of June!  To be fair, it's everything in the lower bailey rolled into one encounter, AND it's the big finale to our Julknounian Adventure, so it's probably worth it. I hope you're having fun.

I'm not sure what we'll do next in this game. I have about six ideas, AND I've intended to take a break on one of my games to lower my work load, and when this is done this would be a good place to do it.

...BUT I don't want to! This is my favourite of my games (mostly because I like the PCs, not that I'm more attached to the Adventure), so I don't know... I'll keep thinking about it.

Rise of the Dracolich is getting close to the end of Oyaviggaton, too, so we could all vote on which one gets a little break, if any of them. I don't mean to END anything, just to take a few months off, like we did between Vault and Rise. We'll see...


----------



## tglassy

I’ll be honest, I almost dropped out of this one a dozen times at the beginning, but it’s definitely grown on me, and I don’t want it to end. I want to see where the stuff with the Red Wizards go. 

Rise of the Dracolich has been fun as well. I just wish they’d release the new version of the Psion. Primus needs some tweaking. He’s just too all over the place. That’s why I don’t have him step forward as often, because he could fill just about any role in the party.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Please forgive the delay on Findelan. I even saw the map go up and didn't process it was for me to deal with.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Please forgive the delay on Findelan. I even saw the map go up and didn't process it was for me to deal with.




Uhhm... Findledan wasn't supposed to have any spell slots ATM.


----------



## gargoyleking

Is there any pount ATM in Averial actually being down there? Hard to tell who is who on the boats and dock. But itcs looking rather enemy sparse. Or those goblinoid faces are hard to tell from humans.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Is there any pount ATM in Averial actually being down there? Hard to tell who is who on the boats and dock. But itcs looking rather enemy sparse. Or those goblinoid faces are hard to tell from humans.




Haw! She followed Dandin, but you're right. Everyone can only see ONE goblin on the docks ATM, and it's rushing for Findledan. She could EASILY shoot it dead before it gets to him. OR she can trust that he can handle himself (he looks big and tough and has a sword, not to mention back-up by Davis) and turn to take out some oncoming guards.


----------



## gargoyleking

Well, and Dandin.  I think she'll decide to go help the oyhers after all. She has the mobility to make it count.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I think it should be somewhat obvious that you all should LEVEL UP!

BTW, Congratulations, Gang: We started this game nearly two-and-a-half years ago, and THIS is the main story I wanted to tell, FINISHED! (We will keep going if you like, more on that later.) 

I had planned to put this game on hiatus at this point, back when I was overwhelmed with the number of games I was running, but my wife went back to school, and I find myself alone in the mornings three days a week, so I've been able to catch up a bit.

I've got a few ideas on what we should do next, if you all want to keep going:

1: Continue my fusion of Scourge of the Sword Coast and Dragonspear Castle (my original plan).
2: Get involved in an appropriate adventure from Ghosts of Saltmarsh (an idea I've toyed with).
3: Head south to Elturel and get involved in the events from Descent into Avernus (the current rage).

I'm not sure which one I want to do. I'm always excited by the latest adventure, but I think (3) might derail what we have going here by too much. The other two (I guess three adventures) work better as a continuation of the story we're already telling.

I dunno, thoughts?


----------



## tglassy

I’d love to get involved with Decent into Avernus. You could always find a way to merge what we’ve done so far with Decent into Avernus somehow.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

tglassy said:


> I’d love to get involved with Decent into Avernus. You could always find a way to merge what we’ve done so far with Decent into Avernus somehow.




Oh, I definitely could. S'why it's an option. If everyone is excited by that idea, we could go for it. The other options are "safer" in that we're more likely to actually finish (at least a chapter or two), because they're broken up into smaller parts, more. Avernus is... big. Another option, I suppose, is for me to run Avernus as another game, but I'm not sure I should commit to yet ANOTHER game. That might be crazy talk.


----------



## Kobold Stew

I would love to continue playing Tommi. I have no preference between adventure directions -- open to anything, but dibs on playing if you start up a new game.


----------



## tglassy

With the struggles Titus is having, I think it would be interesting to have an adventure in Avernus.


----------



## Fradak

I'm up to anything. I have no idea what those adventures are. I follow you guys.


----------



## gargoyleking

Honestly, I'd love to keep playing Dandin, but I definitely feel that he's more invested in Daggerford and now probably Julkoun as well. I can see him using his share of the loot and pay to start up his own little trading empire. It's what I was going for with him anyways.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Honestly, I'd love to keep playing Dandin, but I definitely feel that he's more invested in Daggerford and now probably Julkoun as well. I can see him using his share of the loot and pay to start up his own little trading empire. It's what I was going for with him anyways.




The dynamic between Dandin, Tommi, and Lionel is what endeared me to this game in the first place. It was a terrible blow to lose @River Song. Maybe it can be Dandin's _intention_ to retire, but he just keeps getting dragged in. Also, we can skip time when we get back to Daggerford, so he can get himself established first, if you like.

I dunno, that's making me feel more like keeping the adventure local. I'll think about it.


----------



## tglassy

Ill be good for whatever. 

Since Titus nearly died at the end...again...he will be going Warlock lvl 2. I’ll be taking Fiendish Vigor and Devil’s Sight. I love Mask of Many Faces and Misty Visions, but they just don’t fit his character, and he’s a melee fighter, not an Eldritch Blast Hound. He might grab Agonizing Blast at some point, but for now, his sword is better. 

Also took Hex. I didn’t realize what I was missing with that spell. 1d6 is nothing to sneeze at!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sounds good to me. I may have filled in for you with a few EB's, but I agree - it's not Titus' thing. In fact, I don't think we ever managed to do any real damage with it, so maybe Titus _knows_ he can do it, but he's not very good at it, and will keep it to himself unless he has to.


----------



## gargoyleking

Maybe you can trade it out for Greenflame blade or booming blade. Also, tgere's that shadow blade spell from Xanathar's that sounds amazing. I'm thinking of having Mord retrain into it just because it's so good.


----------



## gargoyleking

Naybe ig we give it a bit of good downtime Fitz, I think Dandin would want to spend at least a few trips between Daggerford and Julkoun for humanitarian aid and trade missions. They are connected by river right?


----------



## tglassy

Titus has Green Flame Blade. I keep forgetting ha has it. I took EB just to have a ranged option, but his Cha isn’t good enough to warrant much use. 

The one thing I think he needs is some Rituals. He has the Feat, after all. I know Enseth can do the same rituals, but having redundancies is good, IMO. So if I could get a few of those...

I chose his Invocations based on things that could keep him alive. Fiendish Vigor is 8 extra THP anytime he wants it, which will be always. I like to fluff THP as a healing favor like Wolverine. If someone damaged the THP but not his actual HP, then it just looks like the wound heals immediately. And it gives him a spell he can cast reliably when he can’t do anything else in combat, like if the next enemy is too far away. 

Devil’s Sight is just too good to pass up as a Human without Darkvision. Should help his survivability quite a bit.


----------



## tglassy

I was planning to let the game decide if he went Fighter or Warlock. He’s gained a fear of Death, and the more he almost dies, the easier it will be for him to choose the strange powers to keep himself alive. That’s why he went lvl 2 Warlock, instead of lvl 3 Fighter. Because he almost died at the end. 

If he ever does go Fighter again, he’ll still probably do Eldritch Knight. More spells, more spell slots = Goodness. 

Still waffling on the Pact Boon if he goes Warlock 3 later. Either Chain, and give Morwin an upgrade, or Blade. He already has Ritual Casting.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> They are connected by river right?




Yeah, it's something like sixty to eighty miles upriver from Daggerford. There's a trade road, too... but it goes around Mount Illefarn so it's a lot further.


----------



## gargoyleking

Sweet. Assuming that Dandin can claim, or at least borrow the two boats from the docks, he'll suggest that they collect all of random loot from the invaders they killed (that wasn't originally owned by the townsfolk, of course, and go back to Daggerford where he can sell them and use the proceeds to kick start a humanitarian return trip to help get Julkoun going again. Added benefit for Dandin, at the least, being two generally friendly markets where he can base his trade business.


----------



## gargoyleking

Also, I've been contemplating a level in druid. Probably won't go beyond that, but it'd be a way for Dandin to get some more cantrips and spells that he wouldn't otherwise have access to. After that, it'd be straight Bard as the classes share a lot of spells and he can learn a few that aren't shared. I think the only thing stoppingnme though, is any cantrips he gets that way will never get more powerful. Not a deal breaker, but ouch.


----------



## gargoyleking

Actually, Never mind, I forgot about Magic Initiate. 2 cantrips and a 1/day 1st level spell from a particular class.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You mean that you'll take magic initiate instead of Druid 1? It did seem a bit strange for Dandin. I mean, I guess he could get a blessing from the Dryad, or something, but I'd definitely want some sort of story behind the mechanics.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Tommi can teach Dandin some druidcraft.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Tommi can teach Dandin some druidcraft.




That would work for the feat, for sure.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I'd rather keep Angis and this crew local. If we did Avernus, I'd rather go with new characters. I'll get Angis leveled up  Thanks for running!


----------



## KahlessNestor

Yay! Angis took Dual Wielder. Now he can heft those battle axes he's been carrying around!


----------



## gargoyleking

I was thinking one of the primce's elves. That, or he's still feeling the effects of the Elk's blessing, and combined with his interaction with the dryad (He still needs to go pick up Hanar and we did promise to bring Findledan back for a visit. Was there a reward promised on that front? Or just a request?)


----------



## gargoyleking

BTW, we kind of glossed over most of the potential for loot and the like. Tommi found Gutter, but could there be more we haven't found yet? Detect magic and Identify ftw. Of course, we'll need a pearl, but Dandin can find one in Daggeford if not here.


----------



## tglassy

Truth. We leveled up, and Titus is in charge of the town, but I don’t know that he’d consider that a reward. Unless it gives him a chance to research his new interest in magic.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

There might be a few things left behind in the Red Wizard's Room in the Jester's Pride, but the Red Wizard got away with most of his own stuff. I'll take a look and think about it...


----------



## tglassy

If we do continue, and I get to keep playing Titus (which I would very much like to), I’d like to get his Patron involved from this point. Lvl 1 and 2 I’ve always seen as free, a taste. But if he wants to go higher, he’d need to start giving something back. Usually service of some kind that can either be done during the quest or during downtime. It would be better if the DM handled that, if you know or have an idea who his patron is. Although, I can handle it myself. 

Thoughts?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

My plan is definitely to keep going, it was more a matter of going where? I think I'll stick to the original plan and continue on with the Daggerford Environs game. We'll just keep going from where we are, but I think we'll skip some time really soon. I'll get to that in a bit. As far as your Patron goes, I had a few ideas back when we first talked about it, but I can't remember it at all. I'll look into our discussion and see if anything rings a bell. I like the idea of making the patron a living part of the game, but I've never done it before. Usually too busy running games where players come and go to bother much with background and power source actually featuring into the story. I like the idea, though...


----------



## gargoyleking

That reminds me, I think I have an idea whete Mord is concerned I want to run by you when it's about time to level him up next.


----------



## tglassy

It doesn’t have to be anything complicated. It can be as simple as being given a task by his patron to perform before he can take another level in Warlock. These tasks can be as benign or foul as you want, but I feel like lower levels would warrant something easier to swallow, while the more powerful they get, the more difficult, or heinous, the request. 

Since his patron is the Undying, it doesn’t have to be evil, per se. But if it were a fiend patron, then at lower levels it could be “kill a minion of a rival of mine” but in order to go from lvl 19 to lvl 20, it would be something like “sacrifice a baby.”


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ah. Here we go: 



			
				Fitz said:
			
		

> I'm thinking it's not so much a Patron, but TWO. Warring over control of Titus. Something like this:
> 
> A relative of Titus' (probably Father) sold his soul (upon death) to a Red Wizard of Thay in exchange for success at business. The Red Wizard did some sort of ritual on you that will make you become a Lich in the service of the Red Wizards if you die. The expectation was that you would be trained in life as a wizard so you would be a powerful Lich. You're mother was, of course, furious. She went to her brother, a wizard of some ability, to find a way to save you. His solution was (to start) to keep you away from arcane magic (so you would be a weaker Lich in case it happened) and to prolong your life with rituals of his own.
> 
> Titus barely remembers any of this, as he was a child, but he's always feared death, as he feels the lure of corruption. His recent near-death experiences have kicked in his uncle's defensive spells, which will give him some of the powers he will have to avoid dying. Other abilities come from the rituals that the Red Wizard performed, working toward making him a better servant of Thay.
> 
> Essentually, he's pre-programmed for power and could go either way, good or evil.
> 
> I'll work on the Red Wizard himself, and on his Uncle, but right now he has no guidance as the powers they have placed in him years ago are waking up, and fighting over him. Meanwhile, all his training is just as a noble swordsman. He never even meant to learn rituals originally, he just always had a knack for them. (I think he would have been a very powerful wizard, had he been properly trained.)




To which you responded:



			
				tglassy said:
			
		

> I love most of that.
> 
> A few things I’m not too keen on. First is his soul being sold for business success. That’s not really a “I’m going to run away to my brother” kind of offense. That’s more of a “I’m going to call the city guard on you, you sicko psychopath!”
> 
> But if it was something like his father, or whoever, failed in their bargain with the Thayan, and the Thayan came for his child as payment, that would make sense. Kind of like a rumplestilskin thing.
> 
> The other thing is the rituals his uncle did, and how the Thayan planned to use him. I’m thinking of going a little simpler. Perhaps, like you said, had Titus been trained, he’d have been a great wizard. Maybe what the Thayan did was weave almost a Familiar type ritual onto him, bonding the two of them. The more magic Titus wields, the stronger the bond. The bond would allow the Thayan to see through his senses, to control or twist his thoughts, and for Titus to obey his every whim. That would put a Noble of Watergate under the control of a Red Wizard.
> 
> What his Uncle did was to try to sever that bond, but he could only do it partially. The Thayan cannot manipulate his thoughts directly anymore. Also, he cannot automatically see through his senses unless allowed, or maybe only when Titus is in certain conditions.
> 
> To weaken the link further, his uncle tried to keep him from learning magic. Maybe he put a mental block on Titus, making him have a hard time learning spells, except rituals, which he could refer to a book to do while he did so, precluding the need to memorize them. I remember at the beginning that I had written that he had trouble with spells, and only could ever do rituals because he didn’t do well with normal spells, so this keeps with that.
> 
> Now, perhaps one of the only times the Thayan can contact him is when he is on death’s door. By choosing to talk to him, by choosing to learn from him, Titus accidentally crushes that mental block keeping him from learning spells, and opens himself up to the Thayan. The Red Wizard still cant directly control him, Titus has his own agency and can be his own person, but the Thayan wants him for some reason that only the DM knows. And he wants Titus powerful, again for some strange reason. Only now, he has to convince Titus to serve him, instead of demanding it. With Titus being afraid of death, offering the power to stave it off would be mighty tempting.
> 
> As for becoming a Lich after death, maybe that’s part of it, but I almost see it as “You’ll serve me in life or death, I care not which” sort of deal, rather than the end goal.




Of course, both of us forgot nearly all of this because it was FOURTEEN MONTHS ago.

At any rate, I'll use this as a guideline... more ideas are coming to me after reading this.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I've done some research and I know who Titus' patron is. I didn't make him up - he's (or should I say, IT?) from Forgotten Realms Lore. Now, keep in mind, I've never read any FR novels, and I've only been running games in FR since Fifth Edition. So I'm no expert. But as you've seen in other games of mine, I know how to do research, I'm a quick study, and I tend to make up stuff that 'works' (and sometimes is 'right' even when I think I'm making it up). So if I get my Realmslore 'wrong', just consider it the "Fitziverse" version.

I wish I could say, especially considering that it might not come up often enough for me to remember ideas I've had right now (I mean, look at the above post, tglassy and I talked about it over a year ago - I don't remember any of that) but I think I might try to work it in to everything I've got going on here, as often as possible, to help me to remember.

Titus and Enseth's stories definitely overlap, too.

Which reminds me... @Fradak , did we ever discuss Enseth having been built by someone other than Gwaereth? I'm kind of half-remembering something, but I don't remember the details. Can you tell me more (privately if you like) or point me to where we talked about it before? 

PBP games may take forever, so you forget stuff by the time it comes up, but at least it's all recorded so you can go back if you find the time and re-read it!


----------



## gargoyleking

You mean Szass Tam?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> You mean Szass Tam?




Not quite!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Leveled to Rogue 4; took +2 Wisdom API.

Along the way Tommi has picked up Boots of Striding and Springing. He's happy to wear them, but if someone else would like them, speak up.


----------



## gargoyleking

Kobold Stew said:


> Leveled to Rogue 4; took +2 Wisdom API.
> 
> Along the way Tommi has picked up Boots of Striding and Springing. He's happy to wear them, but if someone else would like them, speak up.



Boots and a weapon, nice.


----------



## gargoyleking

Spoiler: Dandin



*Dandin ApplesBane
HP: 23 / 23 HD: 4/4d8
AC: 14
Spells:
Goodapple 10/10 slices available
1st Level: 4/4
2nd Level: 3/3*


----------



## KahlessNestor

Do those boots increase pace? As a dwarf, I'm slower than everyone else. Would they make my pace 30?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Yes. 30' move and 3x jump distance.


----------



## tglassy

I don’t mind it being slightly different from FR lore. I’ve only read the Drizzt books and one or two Elminster, so if it doesn’t have to do with them, I don’t know about it. And I don’t think Drizzt has had much to do with That, except Szass Tam a little. 

But that’s cool. I’m interested to see where Titus goes and which direction he chooses. At this point, my next level is either Eldritch Knight or my Pact Boon. Which I’m now leaning towards Pact of the Blade, because of the Smite spells and Invocations the Blade Pact gets.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

tglassy said:


> I’m now leaning towards Pact of the Blade, because of the Smite spells and Invocations the Blade Pact gets.




It's kind of what I was expecting in the first place, and you can do what you want, but last time we talked about it, you were thinking about turning Morwin into a little sphinx-like creature (using an Imp's statblock) that I assume came from some kind of familiar pact? (I've never played a warlock).


----------



## tglassy

Yeah, one of the Pact Boon options is Pact of the Chain, where the Warlock gets a special Familiar that can attack and has a higher DC. An Imp is a popular option, because it has Devil’s Sight, can fly and turn invisible at will, can polymorph into different things and has a poisonous sting. I’d thought about that, because one of the Invocations The Warlock can get while having the Pact of the Chain allows him to always heal the maximum dice roll, rather than having to roll, as long as his familiar is within 100 ft. Since the reason he’s delving in to these strange powers is he doesn’t want to die, that would be a great choice. 

But Pact of the Blade might be too good to pass up for an Eldritch Knight/Warlock. He’d be able to have any weapon at any time, dismiss and summon it at will, and the new Invocations means he could Smite with it by expending a spell slot like a Paladin, or even get an Improved Pact Weapon, which makes it +1 and has the ability to become a bow or crossbow as well. 

Roll play would be easier with the Familiar. Combat would be easier with the Blade. 

The problem I have is that Titus already has access to half of each of the boons. As an Eldritch Knight, he can bond with a weapon and teleport it to himself. The Pact of the Blade will allow him to also always have any weapon he wants, and be able to Smite with it. 

With the Ritual Feat, he can already do wizard rituals, which is most of them, but with the Book of Shadows, he’d get 3 more cantrips and access to all Rituals. This is my least favorite option, because reasons. 

And he already has a Familiar, but the having an invisible flying familiar can literally break exploration or scouting quests. 

I don’t really need to pick now, obviously. Earliest would be next level, and who knows how long that’ll take. But I can’t help pondering character advancement.


----------



## gargoyleking

So, you said Dandin collected a fee? How much? Also, it's been some time since we started the adventure and I don't remember all the details, but we were just supposed to basically scout the place out. Would there be a bonus for actually saving the town? Maybe a reward to the party from the Duke? (Considering Julkoun apparently owes him fealty?)

Also, Dandin at least still has a significant chunk of gold from before they started let alone loot we've found. Any chance of him doing some shopping while back in Daggerford? Possibly for others as well?


----------



## gargoyleking

Also, I went back through all of the encounters between leaving Daggerford and the Shorgg fight. Here's the list of loot we've collected along the way most of which hasn't been divvied properly yet. Just need a bit of GM checks/updates on this and we can split it.

Bugbears in farmhouse: 45 gp coins/lootables
Orc tower: 22 G, 68 Silver, 26 Copper
Elf trading: 50 gp
Goblin work gang: (coin purses? No response)
Barracks room: 428 GP(Used as offering to Chauntea), Wolfskin cloak(Titus), Boots of Striding and Springing(Tommi), Electrum Brooch(200gp also Titus?)
Shorgg: (Tommi's dagger), Archer's loot?(Dandin checked her but no response)


----------



## tglassy

I don’t remember how Titus got the brooch, but we can convert it to gold and add it to the pot.


----------



## gargoyleking

Lol, he said he liked nice things.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I had at one point noticed that Tommi and Titus took a lot of the loot, but no one spoke up so I shrugged and moved on. (For instance, I had originally considered the Wolfskin Cloak to be for Dandin, but the dynamic works well I suppose. I'll have to come up with something else for Dandin soon.) 

I'll admit, I'm not the most generous when it comes to treasure. That said, I ADDED a lot compared to what's listed in the adventure. The only magic item that's from the adventure text is the boots. Everything else is potions, which you got and used. (Your list didn't mention the potion of Climbing, that was in a building you guys never went in,, but I mentioned it in my last post).

Let's see... the archer and the other officers had about 90gp in various coins and gems. That was missed.
The Electrum Brooch was definitely supposed to be cash, but more interesting. 
The goblin work gang didn't bring money with them, they had no use for it. They left it in the barracks.
A LOT of the loot would have belonged to the town. I don't know how much you want to rob them and then expect a reward on top of it. Still, risking your life shouldn't be free, and you certainly have all your living expenses paid for whenever you're in Julkoun.
You'll have some rep in Daggerford as well, and all over the Vale, soon enough.
The town simply doesn't have anything left to give you, and you haven't returned to Daggerford yet to speak with Sir Isteval and the Duke, both of whom might reward you. That ought to play out, I think.

Dandin can absolutely do as much shopping as he pleases. Depending on who he's shopping with, and what for, he might get some pretty good deals as word gets out on what he's done.

I'll keep in mind that Angis and Dandin should get the next magic items, though.


----------



## gargoyleking

Okay, we'll add the 90 to the pot and call it even on the loot front. Honestly, while I was interested in the cloak, I think it fits Titus better anyways.


----------



## gargoyleking

I'm looking at 407 Gp, 68 S and 26 Copper all told. Technically we should share some of the gold with the elves, but considering how much loot Dandin inadvertently heaped at the feet of the statue I'd like to say that they got their share out of that value. (I didn't expect there to be that much there anyways.)


----------



## gargoyleking

Assuming we sell everything for it's value we end up with 82 gold, 8 silver and 1 copper each.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Dandin's profit on selling all the metal from the weapons and armour and stuff is 60gp and he has an unclaimed riverboat. (It must have belonged to the slavers, based on the manacles in the oarwells and its ramming prow) 

The elves never asked for anything, but they replenished their arrows and ate, drank, and slept for free for a few days. No one complained.


----------



## Kobold Stew

(We're giving Angis the boots, yes?)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> (We're giving Angis the boots, yes?)




Seems like a good idea. Spreads the haul out a bit, too. If he wants stinky goblin-boots!


----------



## gargoyleking

Okay, so yhat's 12 more gp each.


----------



## gargoyleking

Had a poke around in Xanathar's and I'd like to go for a few of those rather than for a single uncommon item. Dandin has 274 gold ATM, though some of that should probably go to financing his trade business. 2 boats now?

Anyways, I'd like a Ruby of the War Mage (especially because a Shawn in one hand and a rapier in the other seems clunky) and crap, I actually need to buy a 100 GP pearl still, don't I?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

What do you mean by "a single uncommon item"?


----------



## gargoyleking

Uncommon items cost about 400 gold according to Xanathars. Common items cost about 100.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Uncommon items cost about 400 gold according to Xanathars. Common items cost about 100.




Oh, I see what you mean. With your money, if I'm allowing magic item purchasing. I have to say, I find the weird downtime rules for trying to purchase magic items to be confusing. I'm fine with Dandin getting that ruby for 100gp (or any refluffed version that does essentially the same thing).


----------



## gargoyleking

Okay, and 100 GP for a pearl for Identify and then maybe another 50 GP to invest for initial crew, maintenance and cargo to get the boats earning income?


----------



## tglassy

I’m going to play with some economics here. Hopefully, I’ll be able to use it to make some money. But we’ll see if the DM will let me. 

How much would the people of this town people pay for Earrings that alert them when a goblinoid is nearby? Or any hostile person?Would they pay at least 20 gp each? Because I’d need that to make it worth it. 

I’ve got 100 gp total from all that? If so, If like to buy a Spell Scroll with Magic Mouth and transcribe it in my Ritual book. It’s 50 gp to transcribe it, so I’m hoping it’ll be less than 50 gp to buy it. 

If so, I will then be able to create earrings that whisper an alert whenever X happens within 30 ft, with, according to the description of the spell, no limit as to how general or detailed the trigger is, as long as it is an audial or visual stimulus, with no indications of light needed or line of sight. In other words, I can make an earring that whispers “On your six” and have the trigger be “when an enemy is behind me.” Or “Goblinoid spotted” with the trigger “When a Goblinoid comes within 30 ft”. 

Also, they last until dispelled, and can repeat every time this occurrence happens. So it would just keep repeating “On your six” in my ear until I turned and faced the enemy. 

Once I have enough gold, I can enchant a multistoned earring, with each stone set to detect an enemy in a different direction. So it would literally be whispering their direction in my ear. 

There’s actually a whole list of things this can do, such as creating a telephone line and having a citywide alarm system, though that would take hundreds of tiny enchanted objects with some sophisticated programming. All a computer is is a “execute command when X happens”. 

But I don’t have that kind of money. Each individual item costs 10 gp. An earring with 12 stones, set to detect enemies in every direction around me, would cost 120 gp by itself. 

But a simple earring that warned of bad guys nearby is like the Alarm Spell, but permanent and 30 ft rather than 20. And I feel like the people would pay for that. 

So I would like to buy that spell scroll and start taking commissions to build my wealth. Let’s see if we can create a new industry!

If possible.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Knee-jerk reaction (& some useful info for your calculations):

1) Level 2 Spell Scrolls cost 75gp
2) I think it's a bit of an abuse of poorly-worded, vaguely-defined trigger on the spell to try to use it for "enemy behind you" (What's an 'enemy' to the spell? How does it know where you are facing?) "goblin within 30 feet" is probably good enough, but I'd have to give it more thought if you want to argue for broader.
3) I take issue with the minecraft-style computer-building, just because it's not D&D to me.
4) People would pay for it, sure, but it's not like they're wealthy right now. It's got a limited market. (The ven crossover of people who want it to people who can afford it is not huge.)
5) Ultimately, my main concern is "Is it fun for you, me, and everyone else in the game?" I dunno the answer yet.


----------



## gargoyleking

As a random thought, you could install a series of them across the city to repeat the same signal as a sort of early alert system.

It'd be more a matter of selling to the city government than to people in general.


----------



## tglassy

Right, with enough money, you could make a series of them circling the town. 

I figured the town wouldn’t have enough money for many. I’d considered making some for the town for, like, 12 gp apiece. They cost 10 gp per casting, and I just don’t have a lot of money right now. I read a write up on what you could do with this spell, and it’s amazing the shenanigans you can build, but they cost money, which is the limiting factor. Maybe I could write to the nobles of Daggerford and see if I can get them to commission a series of them for the town? As a protection? 

I don’t have the money to scribe it, yet, but if I can, I’ll go ahead and purchase the scroll. I’ll only have 33 gp after buying it. I need 17 to scribe and another 10 to cast the first one. 

If anyone else wants to commission one, I’ll charge 20 gp to make one item for you. Any message and any trigger on any item. Earrings of goblin warning, Amulet of treasure finding, you name it. It’s gotta be an audio or visual stimulus, and the message has to be less than 25 words, with a range of 30 ft. 

I’ll just need to charge first so I can get enough money to make them.


Basically, I’m trying to figure out how to survive. Titus is all about surviving, but he does have a sense of responsibility towards the town, now. He wants them protected.  I was looking over the Rituals I could buy, and that one caught my eye. Alarm only lasts 8 hrs. Magic Mouth is permanent. Also, getting money will help with surviving. 

I wouldn’t go so far as the computer stuff i read about, that’s too complicated. However, After reading that write up, you could literally create a series of multiple Magic Mouths, in a relay, that activate upon hearing another Magic Mouth. You’d have multiple magic mouths at each relay point, one for each of the other relay points, so they alert the guards of which relay point went off first, giving the general location of the intrusion. Make relay points circling the city.  This would cost a fortune, though. Each relay point would be only 29 ft from the next one, and to circle a town, you’d probably need a few dozen, to a few hundred, depending on the town let’s say there’s 50, just for an even number. I’d need 50 magic mouths PER RELAY (I can put the Magic Mouth on a grain of sand, so size isn’t an issue.). But per relay, that’s 500 gp per relay, which is 25,000 gp for a 50 relay alert system. 

And it would likely take more than 50 relays to get around the whole town. At 100 relays, that cost is increased to 100,000 gp. Of course, once done, no goblin will ever sneak into town again, but that’s just cost prohibitive. I’m currently just thinking of giving them to guards or scouts to help them stay alert at night. If I found a city or a Lord willing to pay to have a security system like that, heck yes.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I like your enthusiasm, but this 'write up' you read sounds more like someone pointing out how poorly designed the spell is than something that should be allowed on any game to me. You point it out yourself: Alarm lasts 8 hours. MM is permanent and does way more stuff. It's a spell open to abuse, clearly. You shouldn't be able to sell unlimited permanent magic items at a profit for 12gp... it goes against all the rules for magic items (such as they are).

Look, I will allow something like this (to an extent) but story-wise I'd like it to be that Titus discovers some magic loophole that no one ever noticed before (he was destined to be a great wizard after all) that allows him to build a magical warning system for the town at a personal profit, but I don't want this to become "Magic Mouth does EVERYTHING."

Heck, seeing as the spell has never come up before, we can call it "Titus' Magical Mouth" and say he invented it (which is why it does more than it should) Just don't get too cheesy please.


----------



## tglassy

Lol, I was just trying to figure out a way to make some money. We’re lvl 4 and I only have 100 gold. It’s why I brought it up here, instead of just trying to make something and saying “What? It’s in the rules!” The potential for cheese is astounding. Although, it is a 2nd lvl spell with a consumable spell component, whereas Alarm is a 1st lvl spell without one, so it should do more. It’s basically an upgraded Alarm Spell. It just...has few limitations. Like Prestidigitation. A creative player can do some crazy things with the ability to soil anything at any time. 

For example of something completely in the rules but very cheesy, there is no size limit to the object you can put the magic on. So if I got a string a mile long, I can make it so that “When someone says a long A sound into a cup at this end” as the trigger, and the effect is that a Mouth appears at the other end and simply says a long A sound. That way, saying that sound at one end makes it say the sound at the other end. Perfectly within the scope of the spell. 

Now get 26, give or take, such strings, and cast the same spell, but with different sounds for each one. Make one for every sound you could make. Anytime someone makes the corresponding sound on one end, the mouth makes the sound on the other. If you have every sound available, then you’d literally just talk in one end, and the combined strings would say the same thing on the other. The telephone has been invented, and it only cost the cost of a few mile long pieces of string and 10 gp per sound. Cover the strings in something durable, and you have a telephone line. Make a duplicate, only with the input and output at opposite ends, and you have unlimited two way communication. 

Combine it with Arcane Lock, and you have all kinds of shenanigans. 

But I digress. I’m not going to revolutionize technology with a 2nd level spell. And a full warning system for the whole town is much, much too costly. All I want it for is to be able to make earrings or amulets that detect when certain creatures are nearby, which is in the description of the spell itself. An early warning system, mainly for the night watchmen. It would be limited based on the amount of gold the town has to make such a thing, though. 

Although, I suppose I’m in charge of the town. That means I collect the taxes. And it means I have a say on how those taxes are spent. And I don’t think the town would object to my using the taxes to magically beef up security. 

Thoughts on that?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

My only thought on that is, collecting taxes NOW, even if they are due, would be a pretty cruel thing to do to the people. 

That said, it's not like you can't come up with _any_ money. They're broke, not destitute. You'll have operating funds. Giving most of the money that belonged to the town _back_ to the town is why the party's not richer, after all.

As far as the "level 4 with only 100 gp" goes, there's a few reasons for that:
1) I levelled you up "fast" because PBP takes _years_. I played that adventure IRL in about four sessions. Okay, we did a bit more detail here, but I doubt it would have taken more than six.
2) The game so far as taken place over, what, six days? eight? 100gp is a fortune for a week's work.
3) You're good characters, for the most part, and you didn't rob the town like a murder-hobo.
4) 5e doesn't really give you anything (well, much) to spend money on. You have to stretch (as 'Goyle has) to even find a way to spend it on Magic Items


----------



## tglassy

Oh I’m not complaining. I just want to beef up my Ritual caster book, and that costs money. Elsewise, I’m happy.


----------



## tglassy

I heard a good point, in that what I’m trying is basically offering Magical Services. I think there are rules on how much you can make offering Magical Services that may be a little more fair. I’ll try to find them.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Kobold Stew said:


> Yes. 30' move and 3x jump distance.




If Tommi wants to keep the boots, that's fine. But Angis will take them if he doesn't want them


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, now that Titus is free of his responsibilities, unless he objects, we can skip some time. Say, four weeks.  I'd like you all to return to Daggerford at the end, but you can do anything else that you like. Much like how we started this campaign (go back and look if you like, there's some interesting stuff there) I'd like you to give me three skill checks - different ones if at all reasonable, though two of them can be the same if you're really concentrating on one kind of action. Write a post that describes the kind of thing that you're up to, along with the checks. I'll respond with a description of how it all went, and we'll start the new adventure after. Don't sweat too much about success on the checks. In my mind failure just causes interesting things to happen. If you have anything in particular in mind, feel free to OOC your intentions, just so I narrate based on it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Everyone been busy gearing up for Halloween?


----------



## gargoyleking

Sorry, wasn't able to respond at the time. I am curious to see if Lady Daggerford tried the apple though, mainly for kicks and giggles.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Sorry, wasn't able to respond at the time. I am curious to see if Lady Daggerford tried the apple though, mainly for kicks and giggles.




Oh, right! Here you go...


----------



## tglassy

Yeah, I don't think Titus will mind handing over the reigns. I'll get Titus a post here soon.

I was thinking of the spell I wanted him to get, and it got me thinking.  What I'd wanted to do basically boils down to "Magical Services" as a downtime activity.  That's not really an option in the books, but that's basically what it is.  Titus knows some spells and is offering to use them to help people in order to make a little money.  So instead of me trying to build a bunch of items and go through all that rigamarole of costs vs how many I sold and whatnot, why don't we just make one of his three rolls be for "Offering Magical Services", and we see how much he made during that time?  Although, a lot of downtime activities are one roll per week, so should I roll once per week for that, or just once overall? 

I think I'll have him do some research into his past be another skill check, and open communication with whatever is offering him power be his other one.  That way he can try to get some info about what's going on with him, which is a big deal to him.  So his three checks would be Offering Magical Services, Researching His Past, and Make Contact with Patron.

Does all that sound ok, or should I go in a different direction?


----------



## tglassy

Just looked it over, and I forgot scribing a spell was 50 gp per level. So I’d buy the spell for 75, and then scribe it for another 100. I just don’t have the gold. 

How much to buy a lvl 1 Spell? If it’s 50 gp or less, I’d have enough to scribe it, too. I was thinking Unseen Servant. 

This also changes my plans for downtime activities, because I don’t really have any spells that could be used for Magical Services yet. So I’ll hold off on that, I guess. 

I did look it over, and I seem to remember Titus Pit Fighting at the beginning. And that could be a very lucrative way to make money, from what I’m seeing. So I’ll do that instead. 

Would that be one overall roll, or four? Or are we choosing what we are doing week by week and only have one roll for each week?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Does a Warlock really learn spells from scribing them? I don't play Warlocks, but I was always under the impression that the power is granted by your patron. Unless you're talking about a ritual, with your feat, which, yeah, you learn.

Spell Scrolls are 25gp for Level 1 and 75gp for Level 2, but I would add that I think only "common" spells (IE ones that have been in D&D for a long time and are well known) would be readily available. And NONE of them are available in Julkoun. Still, a month is time enough to travel, so you could go to Daggerford, or quite frankly Waterdeep, to go shopping.

I'm not really doing Downtime by the book. For both Downtime, and Overland Travel, I've been doing a simple Skill-check thing, where I just get everyone to come up with a skill (or two or three) and an intention for it, and a roll, and I adjudicate it based on that. I've got some mental guidelines, but mostly it's based on intent, and bad rolls can give us unintended consequences, but not necessarily failure.

You sound like you should roll Arcana as one of your rolls, at least.

If you want to pit-fight, I just re-read some of the early stuff for this game, and it looks like Morwen refereed your first batch, so I doubt that she'd be against you doing some in Julkoun to get the crow's spirits up. It's up to you, though.


----------



## gargoyleking

It's only a scribing thing for ritual spells. Like Mord is technically a Pact of the Tome warlock and thus to gain access to magical libraries and such to have spells he can learn. In Titus's case, I believe he has the ritual caster feat which Mord's Book of Ancient Secrets invocation basically gives him.


----------



## tglassy

Yeah, since he has the Ritual Feat, he can scribe wizard spells only in it if they have the Ritual tag. 

Could he go to Candlekeep for a few weeks? He can look for the scroll, do research and try to contact his patron there. Not sure how far that is. 

I figure Arcana for the Patron, History for his research. I don’t know the third thing. I was trying to think of ways to make money to buy more Rituals, but I don’t really need that. He’d probably rather do some training with his magic. So another Arcana check?


----------



## gargoyleking

Well, to get into Candlekeep, you normally need to bring a rare book to pay your entry with. Maybe something related to that? (Basing this on the old Baldur's Gate game.)


----------



## tglassy

Ok. Maybe...Persuasion? Like, I bring a book as my Persuasion, and my roll is how rare the book is?


----------



## tglassy




----------



## FitzTheRuke

Candlekeep would be too far. That's pretty much an expedition. Waterdeep would take enough time, to get there and back (six days there from Julkoun, three days back to Daggerford, if you're traveling fast but not risking killing horses). That's nearly a full tenday out of a three tenday month. 

There's always Delfin the Wizard in Daggerford, too. He runs a school, even. What's her face, your Uncle's court wizard, has old Gwaereth's library, too. So maybe you don't have to go so far. 

Arcana, History, Arcana, will put Titus deep in study, that's for sure. I can work with that, if that's the way you wanna go. Gimme some quick thoughts on what you think each check means, and I'll run with it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

From Hoard of the Dragon Queen: "The stretch of road from Baldur’s Gate to Waterdeep is a journey of 750 miles. Horse-drawn or mule-drawn freight wagons cover 15 miles per day, depending on conditions. The animals need one day off after every six days of hauling to recover from their work. All things considered, the trip is expected to take two months."

Now, A lone rider could easily do the same in half the time, but you've gotta go there AND BACK.  (Daggerford is south of Waterdeep, but Candlekeep is south of Baldur's Gate, so that's negligible).  You could take a ship, but not from Daggerford. You'd have to go to Waterdeep for that ANYWAY. In ideal conditions, a sailing ship can get you to Baldur's Gate in 8 days, and then it's either hire a smaller coastal ship (2 days each way, if all goes perfectly) to take you to Candlekeep, or ride a hundred-forty miles (4 days, if you're lucky, each way). Minimum 20 days, more likely 28. You'd have only a few days to do research!


----------



## tglassy

Yeah, no, I didn’t know they were so far. I’ll go to the closest library. 

Let’s do something else for the third one. He is still a fighter. Pit fighting works, so Arcana, History and Athletics. I’ll write up a post as soon as I can with those, and what he’s looking for with each will be in there.


----------



## gargoyleking

Could Dandin make the trip to Waterdeep with the boats in the time allotted? Maybe Titus could ride along and while Dandin is doing his trading he can spend some time at their library?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Let's do some calculations...

Dandin's boats are great for scooting up and down the Shining River, but they'd have to hug the coast to be safe at sea. It would be a bit dangerous (check involved), and It's about sixty miles downriver to the sea, which you could easily do in about 10 hours, but I don't think you'd want to sail at night. (You could end up out to sea, or wrecked on shore, both bad things)

It's about 120 miles up the coast to Waterdeep, but you'd have to follow the coast closely, which goes in-and-out, so probably more like 200 miles. (In particular because there's a few big rivers that you could follow up before realizing it, or be pushed out to sea, so it's a feat of navigation, too, as well as seamanship) So, you'd camp about four nights, assuming all went well. 

It could be done in five or six days, barring mishap. Then back. Not really faster than riding, and more dangerous, but Dandin could carry a lot of goods. Take Janus with you as your expert. He may be a riverman, but he knows his boats. (He was the defacto riverfolk leader who's family you saved at the beginning. He likes you guys.) He'll take a reasonable cut, and make sure you have a brave crew.


----------



## tglassy

Here are my rolls, since I need to know how they turn out for a post. 

Arcane would be trying to contact his Patron, or just trying to learn about it. It would be researching magic and/or attempting to make contact. 

History would be for trying to make sense of his past, and figure out why he would have these powers. 

Titus History Check: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24


Titus Arcana Check: 1D20+2 = [17]+2 = 19


Athletics would be some time spent training with other soldiers, sparring and fighting to keep his skills up. Money can be involved, but mostly he’s wanting to train. 

Titus Athletics Check: 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12



Looks like the research went well!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

tglassy said:


> Here are my rolls, since I need to know how they turn out for a post.




No you don't. You just need to give me a general intention and some rolls, and I'll tell you how it goes.


----------



## gargoyleking

Dandin makes a trading trip to Waterdeep and invites anyone who wants to come along. Basically, he's looking to score some income, possibly a magic item, and set up a working trade route between Daggerford, Julkoun and Waterdeep.

Insight: 1d20+6 *12*
Perception: 1d20+4 *16*
Persuasion: 1d20+7 *16*


----------



## tglassy

There are my rolls and explanations, then.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Angis heads a company that does caravans from Baldur's Gate to Waterdeep via Daggerford. He could put you on a caravan.


----------



## Kobold Stew

KahlessNestor said:


> If Tommi wants to keep the boots, that's fine. But Angis will take them if he doesn't want them



Angis should have them -- they help him more. I'll remove them from Tommi's sheet. 

Plus now we get a bouncing dwarf.

(sorry for silence on all this -- I don't think I got a notice for the additions to this thread).


----------



## Kobold Stew

(Okay -- so the original post on downtime was OOC 119, if others are looking for it.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> (Okay -- so the original post on downtime was OOC 119, if others are looking for it.)




That post talks about an old UA, which in the end, I kind of threw out (not on purpose) and just went with a much simpler (though perhaps more confusing, if you're not used to it): "Tell me what you're doing. Roll three skill checks that you think might be appropriate. I will tell you how it works out." It's what I did back then, and it's what I mean to do here.

You don't really need to "choose a downtime activity" (though feel free to check their list for ideas, if you're stuck), just think of what your character wants to do for a month (though the character might not know it's going to be a month, they may have moved on with their lives and will get dragged back into adventuring.)

That kind of thing is up to you, as long as we find an excuse to keep them in the game.

For example, Dandin probably assumed that he could avoid any more life-or-death adventures, and is simply building his shipping empire. If he decides to risk the trip to Waterdeep, He'll probably want to roll something like:

*Persuasion* (to gather a good crew); *Survival* (to make good choices at sea); and probably *Persuasion* again (to do some serious trading in Waterdeep

I'm not sure how much of a sailor Dandin is. The survival could be Int (Navigation) if he has the tool proficiency (or even if he doesn't) or Vehicle (Sea), but he could leave all of that stuff to Janus and roll more leadership-type stuff. He's got professionals for all that, after all.

Though in this case, because it's so interesting and important, I think I might roll all of that for Janus, or get 'Goyle to do it... I'll think about it.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Sorry -- that's my bad. Hope what I've posted is acceptable.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Kobold Stew If you're gonna get closer to Sherlen, you're gonna have to start thinking of her name right. It's not "Sharron" it's "Sure-Lenn" - There's an "L".


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Sorry -- that's my bad. Hope what I've posted is acceptable.




What you posted was perfect! 

No, pointing people (including me) to that old post was good, just after reading it, I realised that it never quite worked out that way in the end, even then.


----------



## gargoyleking

I rolled Insight, Perception for doing his trading thing, and Persuasion for helping keep a lookout on the trip. He definitely wants to hire Janus to basically captain the boats as he knows that he himself doesn't have the necessary skillset to do it himself. Possibly on a permanent basis.
 See post #969 for the rolls.


----------



## Kobold Stew

FitzTheRuke said:


> @Kobold Stew If you're gonna get closer to Sherlen, you're gonna have to start thinking of her name right. It's not "Sharron" it's "Sure-Lenn" - There's an "L".



I swear I know this, and that's what I say in my head.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

tglassy said:


> There are my rolls and explanations, then.




One question before I start resolving these (they may take me some time): Does Titus go to Waterdeep with Dandin or Angus or do his research in Daggerford?


----------



## tglassy

Hmm. Let’s roll for it. 

1 = Waterdeep, 2= Daggerford

Where Does Titus Go?: 1D2 = [1] = 1


Waterdeep it is!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

tglassy said:


> Hmm. Let’s roll for it.
> 
> 1 = Waterdeep, 2= Daggerford
> 
> Where Does Titus Go?: 1D2 = [1] = 1
> 
> 
> Waterdeep it is!




I will make you go with Dandin then. That makes Angus free to do whatever.  Think Keyless and Enseth (Sorry NEXIVM7) need to gimme a post, though seeing as this will take me awhile and I gotta do one at a time anyway, it's not like I have to wait).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Here's Janos' checks, because he's directly involved:

Persuasion: 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17
Navigation: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20
Athletics: 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11

The first is to gather & command his crew, the second to plot & maintain his course, and the third is to hold the tiller on a particularly hard stretch of wind, tide, and river-drag (where the river pours water into the ocean).

Not bad...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I figure that the crew's share, even if it's only a few gold, is more money than they usually see. Most of 'em are used to being dirt-poor and feel they owe Dandin for saving them from slavery. They kept enough money to make the trip 'profitable' in their eyes and pooled the rest (a sizeable chunk from Janos, who probably made a positive fortune in his mind, being a somewhat equal partner to Dandin) to get Dandin his gift.


----------



## gargoyleking

So, I wanted the Emerald(ruby) of the battlemage as it turns whatever weapon I attach it to into a focus for all of my spells (including the druid ones). I suppose I could still do that with the Shawn-sword, it sounds like a really fluffy magic item and I love the idea. Could we up it to a rapier though?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> So, I wanted the Emerald(ruby) of the battlemage as it turns whatever weapon I attach it to into a focus for all of my spells (including the druid ones). I suppose I could still do that with the Shawn-sword, it sounds like a really fluffy magic item and I love the idea. Could we up it to a rapier though?




Sure. I just prefer fluffy unique items to utilitarian rules patches. Let's say your druid abilities respond well to the haunting low tones of the shawm! Thre sword is a lightweight flute-shaped thing, so a rapier stats would do it.


----------



## gargoyleking

Are we doing the three rolls for the entire downtime? Or one set for each week?
Okay, in that case do I just not need the ruby?  Maybe I could give it to Titus.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Let's just assume that you didn't buy the ruby. I'm not sure where you would have got it from. Delfin, maybe?

It's true that story-wise, I only wrote up to Waterdeep, but I really meant for the three-rolls to cover the entire downtime. I just wanted to give you some time to respond. Perhaps do something in Waterdeep. I dunno, maybe I'm not doing this quite right. I probably should break things up with a little more back-and-forth. Okay, it's official: We're gonna do this twice. Once to bring things to the middle, then you can respond to my post, then we'll do it again, we'll bring it to a close, and you can respond to that. Then we'll start the new campaign. Sound good?


----------



## tglassy




----------



## gargoyleking

Okay. So Dandin is going to scour Waterdeep in his free time and try to find Janos a Stone of Direction. (From Xhanathar's Guide.) Not quite what roll you'd want for that. Perception? Persuasion? If he can't find/afford one, he'll go for the next best thing.  Navigator's tools?

After that, I figure another Persuasion and Insight for selling the goods on the return trip. Or I can just do some performance to keep the crew morale up and perception to help keep a lookout on the return trip.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Whew. I kept trying to find ways to keep that short while telling the whole story I wanted to tell. I think I'll just split it up over a few posts and go on to Tommi next, so as not to do too much for one player at once. I like the writing (forcing myself to take the time to write is one of the reasons I'm running these games) but I don't want to spend TOO much time at it. (I probably spend more than enough time running these games as it is!) I hope you like the story. I tend to write these without looking back (one pass, very little editing) so I don't always know if everything works out.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

On waking this morning, I made two minor changes to Titus' story: The fortune-teller said "spellcaster" rather than "wizard" (so that her reading can end up 'true') and Titus was a child when Fallowe was discovered and fled. (More time for secret rituals).

Titus' parents are more innocent than in any of our previous discussions, which I like, but guilty enough to feel bad about it. Their guilt, combined with their fear of what the Red Wizard did to him, (and the inherent nature of the upper class) has made it so that Titus has never been terribly close with his parents. They love him, but they do a lot of sending him away "for his own good".


----------



## tglassy

I like how it's all turning out.  I like the character, and I'm interested to see what he does in the future.  

Also, I'm sorry if I make him too complicated and bring up too many weird requests.  I don't mean to overtake things, or game the system.  I just get excited about things.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

The contrast of Tommi's trip and Angis' trip was fun. 

Poor Angis. He's got that vicious spiral (that depressed introverts often suffer) where his loneliness just makes him find people annoying, so he drives them away (and hides from them), and so he's lonely, repeat. I know people like him. Sometimes it's me.

Anyone seen Fradak? NEXIVM7 can stay inert in Julkoun for the month, I suppose, but we've got to get him back to Daggerford in time for the start of the next Adventure.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You guys gotta check out the new Unearthed Arcana. I'm not 100% sure I'd want to allow it... but dyaaaam...


----------



## tglassy

I KNOW!!!

Letting Warlocks, Bards and Sorcerers change spells after Long rests like a Cleric solves so many of their problems. The new Invocations for Warlocks makes for all kinds of interesting builds. Not to mention the unarmed fighting style, lots of fixes for the Ranger, and so, so much more. Heck, I’d consider playing a Ranger, looking at these options.


----------



## gargoyleking

Hmm, sounds interesting. I was thinking about having Mord take a 3 level dip in that C'thulu-esq sorcerer btw. Guess I'd better go find this one tho.


----------



## gargoyleking

I like a lot of the spell list expansions. They seem generally pretty reasonable.  Not a huge fan of letting everyone rework their known spells after every rest.  Just kind of cheapens the main attraction of being a Wizard, I think.  Though, Warlocks probably do need the help.  But mainly I think Warlocks just need 'slightly' more spell slots than we get.

I do like the idea of rangers abd paladins having the ability to pick up cantrips, but I think they underestimate the potential of somebody building a Cheese-'Wis' Ranger.


----------



## tglassy

I like Cheese Wiz. 

But that’s no different than the Hexblade, making Cha the attack stat, or the Artificer, making ain’t the attack stat. And anyone could have made a Cheese Wiz Ranger by getting the Magic initiate Feat. So I don’t see the issue there.


----------



## Fradak

First N7 will help to rebuild Julkoun with his Guidance and Mending spells. When it's done, he has some devices to build. A net gun, a collapsible ten-foot-pole, an oil thrower + ignition, a crossbow grappling hook.

After that he wants to search for his first master's tower location to find any clues about how Gwaereth found him and who he was before. 

Athletics: 1D20+4 = [11]+4 = 15
Tools: 1D20+4 = [10]+4 = 14
Investigation: 1D20+2 = [7]+2 = 9


----------



## gargoyleking

tglassy said:


> I like Cheese Wiz.
> 
> But that’s no different than the Hexblade, making Cha the attack stat, or the Artificer, making ain’t the attack stat. And anyone could have made a Cheese Wiz Ranger by getting the Magic initiate Feat. So I don’t see the issue there.



Between all the alternative class features they're offering, you could quickly go nuts with a Ranger based off of Wisdom over strength or Dex.


----------



## tglassy

gargoyleking said:


> I like a lot of the spell list expansions. They seem generally pretty reasonable.  Not a huge fan of letting everyone rework their known spells after every rest.  Just kind of cheapens the main attraction of being a Wizard, I think.  Though, Warlocks probably do need the help.  But mainly I think Warlocks just need 'slightly' more spell slots than we get.




Also, I put this in the thread talking about this UA, but I don't think it cheapens anything the Wizard can do.  

First, Bards, Sorcerers and Warlocks only get 2 spells at lvl 1 and 15 at lvl 20.  That isn't a lot.  Wizards know any 6 at lvl 1, and can prepare up to 6 depending on Int, and they can prepare up to 25 at lvl 20 and can know all of them.  Plus having access to every one of their rituals without having to prepare them with their spells book.  And they can switch out all of their spells every long rest.

This new UA would give Bards, Sorcerers and Warlocks the ability to switch one of their spells every long rest.  It essentially means they "Know" all their spells, like a Cleric or Paladin, but can still only prepare a very, very small number, much less than the Wizard can.  And they can only switch out one of them per long rest.  

But the fact that they Know all their spells actually makes sense.  Sorcerers and Bards (who I always looked at as basically being an alternate Sorcerer, ever since 3.5 made both of them pre-reqs for the Red Dragon Disciple) perform their magic based on instinct, not learning.  It would make sense that with a little prep, they'd be able to switch out whatever magic they want.  No where near as much flexibility as a Wizard, who has a whole book of spells to choose from and can pick them all willy nilly.  But if a Sorcerer knew they were going to need to fly the next day, and spent some time practicing his magic the day before, learning how to change their usual use of magic from speeding people up (Haste) to making them fly (Fly), then they'd be ready to go the next day.  The Wizard can have both prepared and still have more spells prepared than the Sorcerer.

And for Warlocks it makes even more sense, because they have a Patron who is above 9th level.  They can simply commune with their patron, to learn a different spell, but they can only keep so many in their head at any one time, because it's hard.  So when they learn they need to fly, they tell their Patron, and their Patron shows them how to Fly, but can't keep that and Major Illusion in their head.  It's why they need to rest so often.  Everything is memorized, instead of being on instinct.  (I know I've been playing Titus mostly on instinct, but I figure that's just for the first few levels, since he didn't know his Patron.)

It doesn't break anything, but it allows a player to fix a mistaken spell, without having to wait until a lvl up, which takes six months to a year in Play by Post.  And it gives them a little more versatility, which they were all sorely lacking.


----------



## tglassy

gargoyleking said:


> Between all the alternative class features they're offering, you could quickly go nuts with a Ranger based off of Wisdom over strength or Dex.




Again, that's nothing that Magic Initiate - Druid couldn't have done.  And you still need Dex for AC.  At least a 14, more if going Light armor.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I am okay with the spell switching from a fluff and power-level standpoint. I'm a little concerned for it in a purely gamist logistical level, but I think just because you _can_ change every rest does not mean that you _will_. I guess it could cause a bit of Swiss-army spell casting (a bit like the playtest mystic) where the characters always seem to have just what they need at the right time, but that also avoids the opposite: the frustration of having picked just the _wrong_ thing for the adventure.

I pretty much always let people rebuild on level-up if they like, so that's all fine by me.


----------



## tglassy

I don't think it'll be used often.  The Warlock spell list is pretty small, and so far I've been satisfied with what I can do.  Having only two spell slots limits things quite a bit.  Once Titus gets lvl 3 spells, which will be a while, then there might be some shuffling around if he knows what he's going in to before a fight, but it has to be on a long rest, not a short one, so it's not like the Mystics who always had something at all times.  There has to be some prep. And either way, there's only two spell slots.  It's why I still want to beef up my Ritual Caster list.  I have the feat, I may as well use it.  

Although...if I get the money and have some downtime, can I switch my spells to the ones on my list that are Rituals and record them in my book, so I don't have to keep them prepared?  The only ones on the Warlock spell list are Comprehend Languages, Illusary Script and Unseen Servant.  I'd only have the money to do two of them during this downtime, unless I get more somehow.  The only other ritual on the Warlock list is Contact Other Planes, and that's a 5th lvl spell that I won't be getting for quite some time. 

Also, I loved the way the story went.  The idea of being a Thayan double agent is intriguing.  I did actually take some time to think if I just wanted Titus to be a BattleMaster with a few Warlock levels, but I feel that Titus would want to go further down the rabbit hole to see where it goes.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I thought you'd go that way, but I think it's worth considering. Honestly, the post was far different than what I'd intended even a day or two ago. I expected your Uncle to be all about trying to shut you off, and you going off on your own with it. This just happened as he thought about it. I wanted to write him wise, not so close-minded as a lot of 'wise' people are portrayed in fiction.


----------



## tglassy

It was a good choice.  Very flavorful, and makes some interesting role play later.

I looked ahead, and as a Battlemaster, especially with the new options, Titus could be great.  He'd be a powerful Noble, able to talk his way into or out of anything (a new Maneuver uses the Superiority Die on Charisma Checks), and basically be a powerhouse at close combat.  Start off as a Wolf, then when that's done, he brings out the real guns, tripping people left and right. 

But if he goes that route, he's just a Noble Fighter again, helping the team because reasons.  Opening himself up to the Patron creates so much potential for later.


----------



## gargoyleking

I kind of prefer Noble Fighter Titus, but you do you. I do think one more fighter level to lock in that Battlemaster would be amazing though, the one I'm playing in another game is pretty powerful on the control side.


----------



## tglassy

I may, but Eldritch Knight would help a lot. I’m thinking about it.


----------



## tglassy

gargoyleking said:


> I kind of prefer Noble Fighter Titus, but you do you. I do think one more fighter level to lock in that Battlemaster would be amazing though, the one I'm playing in another game is pretty powerful on the control side.




I just couldn’t get in to it as a Fighter. One of these days, I need a Fighter with a good backstory and a good motivation, but when I was playing as just a Fighter, I cane close to bugging out. I’m glad I didn’t, and now I’m very interested in how it all works out. I’ve played non magic classes before. I just made Titus very one dimensional, and having him go a Warlock brought me back to him. 

I fully expect him to die at some point. He’s gone down every single fight. It’s been interesting to have that be the catalyst that drove him to magic.


----------



## gargoyleking

He doesn't go down every fight, but I understand. Honestly, it's been kimd of hard to keep everyone up. Nobody is focussed as a healer and the one spell Dandin has is really only good as a stop-gap for when somebody does take a fall.


----------



## tglassy

You know, it’s funny, but y’all have me seriously considering forgoing more Warlock and just doing Fighter, having him be the Noble and taking more of that responsibility. I kind of wanted to grab the Pact Boon, though. 

I don’t know anymore. I’ll need to think about it. Hold off going further for a little bit. Let me do some thinking. I may retcon that last post.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

tglassy said:


> I don’t know anymore. I’ll need to think about it. Hold off going further for a little bit. Let me do some thinking. I may retcon that last post.




I think you should go for Warlock, but definitely go three-and-three ASAP. I've had too much fun coming up with your patron to stop now.... actually, in some ways it doesn't matter - if you deny your patron, then you've just made an enemy of him, which works fine for my purposes. You know, assuming we ever get anywhere near the end of this game...


----------



## tglassy

Yeah, I can do at least one more level of Warlock. That way I can at least get the boon.

Ok, I’ll let the decision stand.


----------



## tglassy

I guess my main problem with him has been motivation. I’ve never felt he had much of a reason to do what he’s doing. That’s my fault, though. I wasn’t interested in his future because I didn’t give him one. He was just a minor noble, with little to no goal in life. The Warlock thing gave him a mystery to figure out. 

But the motivation and everything is my fault. I haven’t given him a reason to do anything. I’ve been having him react, rather than giving him a purpose. 

I need to give him a goal beyond “What am I?” So I’ll think about that.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, I'm gonna do one for Uncle Ashfell:

Arcana to lead Titus through a ritual to communicate with his patron, Deception to keep the patron unaware of his presence, and insight to tell if the patron is lying.

Arcana: 1D20+6 = [7]+6 = 13
Deception: 1D20+1 = [7]+1 = 8
Insight: 1D20+3 = [8]+3 = 11 

Yeesh. Thanks Coyote Code.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

... I think if Titus goes for a Blade Pact, he should get a singing shadow-axe of his own.


----------



## tglassy

That’s amazing. I need to get home so I can craft a fitting response. Give me half an hour.


----------



## tglassy

I figured it was a contract, so some negotiation would be in order.  If I knew the Patron in question, then I could agree or not based on that, but I don't even know if this is who it truly is.  It could be something completely different, and I don't want to just say "Yeah, I'll do whatever you say, hyuck!"

But I'm loving the flavor, and if I do go Pact of the Blade, a singing shadow axe would be perfect.  I'm really thinking it, too, because of the Invocations I could then get that would help a Fighter.  Being able to pseudo-Smite at Warlock 5, and having a guaranteed +1 weapon that can also be a bow at Warlock 3.  I don't really need Thirsting Blade to attack twice, since I'd be using Green Flame blade most of the time, because that scales with Character level instead of class level. That's good, because I won't be getting a second attack for quite a while.  It's the only downside to multi classing. 

Hey, in Xanathar's Guide, it says that an option for Warlocks is that they can have a "Binding Mark" that they can either try to hide, if they don't want people to know, or that they can show to prove their relationship with the Patron.  It gives some options, most of which are weird, but one of them might be interesting.  It says "One of your eyes looks the same as one of your patron's eyes."  

Could I have a glowing eye, perhaps the opposite eye the patron has glowing (preferably the right, but I'm not picky)?  I'd still have my normal eye, but it would have a soft glow somewhere inside, noticeable if you look into the pupil.  I'm not thinking it is noticeable in the daylight, but maybe if it's dim light or dark, you could tell one of my eyes glows softly.  It's thematic, and fits since I picked Devil's Sight as an Invocation.  Just a thought!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Oh yeah, I wouldn't trust him if I were you!

I'd happily let one eye glow, but I want the other one to be shadowy. At least your eye colour should be dark/mottled grayish.


----------



## tglassy

Deal.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, so after watching Jeremy Crawford explain some of the options from the newest Unearthed Arcana, I've decided that I'd like to try 'em out. Feel free to take any of the options from here if you find anything you like for your character.


----------



## gargoyleking

Nice...
Can Mord retrain a cantrip?


----------



## tglassy

So, Titus can switch out a spell on a long rest? That is going to be ama-za-zing. Mostly during downtime and between battles, as his combat spells are already pretty good. I wish they’d have allowed more flexibility with Invocations rather than spells, but I’ll take it. And Animate Dead is now a Warlock Spell! Not until 3rd lvl, which i won’t get for another three years at this rate, but still. 

If I were to lvl up as a Battle Master, then I could also switch those out on a long rest, too. I’m still on the fence between Eldritch Knight and Battlemaster. Eldritch Knight would give more spell slots and spells, but I can’t change those on a long rest. Battlemaster just has so much utility and use, and especially now that some of the new maneuvers have social Implications.

I want Titus to become the Noble Leader that he should have been to begin with, even with his new...oddities. Battlemaster fits him.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Nice...Can Mord retrain a cantrip?




Yup. I mean, probably not in the middle of the encounter, but definitely when we level up (which should come as no surprise will happen at the end of that encounter!).


----------



## gargoyleking

I suppose there's no rush. I've just been wanting to switch Chill Touch out for Booming blade for a while.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> I suppose there's no rush. I've just been wanting to switch Chill Touch out for Booming blade for a while.




Ah just do it!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I've changed my mind on doing another round of story-beats. I'll finish up with Titus and get everyone back to Daggerford and get moving. I've waffled so many times on what hook I want to run next, that I think I'll let you decide (I did, after all, once promise that this game would be a bit sandboxy.) Sandboxes are hard to do PBP because it takes so long to discuss anything - it becomes generally best to just have the DM pick what's going to happen next. But I need some help here. I just gave Enseth (can I still call him Enseth?) a bunch of hooks. I might do another post for Tommi and give him a few too (there's a few more places you could go).

For your Consideration feel free to pick. When I start, I'll write a good reason for you all to want to go:

*Threat (Location)*
Orcs to the North (Floshin Estate and/or Harpshield Castle)
Gnolls further North (Ardeep Forest)
Lizardfolk to the West (Rock Island)

I haven't done the post yet, but I'll add for your consideration (I'll do the post soonish)

Missing Dwarf (Illefarn or Firehammer Hold)

Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## tglassy

Sounds good to me.  

A couple things.  First, I just realized I'm still sporting my Chain Mail, but I also realized to get Splint, I'd need 200 gp and I only have 100.  Not much we can do about that, unless we figure out a way for him to get it for only 100.  But I don't expect that, so I may just have to wait. 

Second, barring the first, I asked this earlier but I don't think you saw (or hadn't decided), but if I can switch a spell every long rest, and I can record Wizard Ritual Spells in my spell book for 50 gp per spell level, then can I record a ritual spell I know into my ritual book?  The three 1st lvl spells that Warlocks get that are rituals are Comprehend Languages, Unseen Servant and Illusory Script, all of which are Wizard Rituals.  If you'd let me spend a night to switch out Hellish Rebuke for Unseen Servant and copy it into my Ritual Book, and then another night to switch to Illusory Script to copy that into my ritual book, and then switch it back to another spell for normal use, then I'd have two more rituals to play with, and maybe would get some use out of them.  I just want to start increasing my Ritual Spell List, and I don't mind spending all my money to do it.  

If not, then I will save my money and simply have Unseen Servant available during downtime instead of Hellish Rebuke, and use it most of the time during the day to act as my butler.  I can cast it twice, now, and then rest an hour and cast it twice more, so assuming during a normal day I get two hour long breaks, I can have it up six hours of the day.  

If I can have it in my Ritual Book, then I'll have it up all day every day during downtime and I'll keep Expedious Retreat.  I think that would have been a good one to have this last adventure.  Being able to use the Dash Action as a bonus action would have been nice when traveling around the large battlefield.


----------



## tglassy

Oh, and I'll switch my Eldritch Blast cantrip for Minor Illusion.  I'm never going to take EB Invocations, so there's really no point in having it. And Minor Illusion is one of my favorite cantrips of all time.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Titus is much richer than his ready-cash suggests. I would say that if you really want new armour, you can stop at a trade bank in Waterdeep and take out enough of your trust fund to buy it. Your father will hear of it, but he probably won't be offended. You might want to keep your magic expenditures secret though. You can scribe your Warlock rituals if they are on the Wizard list, sure.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Titus sucked hard with his EB in Julkoun. I can see him technically knowing how to do it, but saving his energy for tricks that he is better at.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

(Goofing off with the EB nearly got him killed too, come to think of it).


----------



## tglassy

Sweet! 

At the risk of being Abraham talking to God and continually asking for more, I don't suppose Plate Armor would be on the table?  Splint is fine, Splint is great...but plate...

But that's 1500 gp.  So feel free to shut me down.  I just can't help but ask.


----------



## tglassy

And yeah, there's a reason I was happy Warlocks got to switch out their cantrips as well.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Honestly, I hate plate. Not just because the AC is so high, but because I think people would hate to wear it. If you're off to WAR, it's one thing, but to wander the countryside, even if you're looking for trouble? No way. I absolutely get that a good suit of armour is surprisingly comfortable, but you're an all-weather adventurer. 

I know people don't tend to think too much about their character's comfort, but face it - real people like to be comfortable. It adds character, in my mind, to at least give it a bit of thought.

Also, Titus is rich, but not _that_ rich. I mean, he probably has that kind of money, but it would be a serious blow to his fund. Dad would be pissed. Not to mention, in my mind, you can't just 'buy' plate mail. You have to have it custom made.

All this adds up to 'no'. Maybe not a totally hard 'no', but a pretty solid 'no'.


----------



## tglassy

No, that's cool.  I figured that's how it would be.  I had to ask.  Splint it is!

However, as far as Plate is concerned, this is probably why they have the Doff/Don times, and how you get exhaustion if you wear your armor through the night.  However, I will assert that the same problems you bring up would be there if they wore a chain shirt, chain mail, or even leather armor.  Armor just wasn't comfortable to wear.  Splint Armor would be no better than full on Plate in that regard.  

However, it would add a bit of realism if we had to deal with the consequences of wearing armor for extended periods of time, and had to deal with the Don/Doff rules.  Say, if you wear your armor for more than a certain number of hours, you have to make a Con save or suffer a point of exhaustion.  Make it, like, 4 hours for heavy, 6 for medium and 8 for light?  Basically, you just can't wear your armor all day without having to roll.  Assuming a 16 hour day and 8 hours of sleep, if you wore your armor through all 16 hours, Light armor would have to roll once (8+8=16), Medium would have to roll twice (6+6+6=18), and Heavy would have to roll three times (4+4+4+4=16).   Increase the DC by five every roll, and Light Armor has more of an advantage than Heavy.  

It's something more to keep track of, but it's not like it would slow us down anymore than we already are in Play by Post.  I think I'm the only one who wears Heavy Armor, anyway.  Not sure what Angis wears.  

Also, using the Don/Doff rules would actually be a good reason to get the new Invocation for Warlocks in the UA, Eldritch Armor.  It allows you to touch a suit of armor not worn by anyone else, and instantly don it (so, you're iron man.)  You are proficient with it when you don it.  

This is mostly for those Bladelocks who don't normally have access to Heavy Armor, and forces them to put more into Strength than Dex.  Titus is already proficient, but he does have the Strength, and if we're going to use these rules for being in armor all day, then being able to don his armor as an action, rather than the 10 minutes to Don that Heavy Armor is supposed to take, then he can just not wear his armor, and keep it on his Horse or nearby while traveling.  When they're attacked, he can touch it and instantly don it.  

It may not be an Invocation I choose to go with, because that's a huge resource used up just to be able to skip a Con save or two, but you never know.  It certainly would make it more appealing.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I once wore a chain shirt through a 2 hour martial arts class (the class was not armour-related, but I wanted to see what wearing armour was like, and someone had a chain shirt with them. It wasn't that bad. I was thrown in it, rolled, etc. I'm not remotely strong, or trained in armour. I think people who wear armour would probably get used to it. 

As I usually find these things to go, armour is probably both far better AND far worse than we imagine it to be. 

At any rate, I don't really want to play with the rules on it. I just don't want you wearing Plate. Yet, at least.


----------



## tglassy

Cool beans! I’ll wait until I have the funding or opportunity to grab some. 

But you did make Titus’ apparent Patron a Black Knight, decked out in full plate armor wielding a battle axe.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

tglassy said:


> But you did make Titus’ apparent Patron a Black Knight, decked out in full plate armor wielding a battle axe.




Are you sure?


----------



## tglassy

FitzTheRuke said:


> Are you sure?




Hence the word “Apparent”.


----------



## tglassy

It occurs to me I may want to make an insight check. Would that be allowed?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sure, but there's not much I can tell you that you don't already know.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Fradak I want to give ORB5 a new ability: You can chose to have it Activate a Force Field, becoming indestructible and bashing people with its electric charge. (Effectively, it becomes a Spiritual Weapon that deals Lightning Damage on a hit. Uses N7's spell attack. Other than the Lightning Damage type it works just like Spiritual Weapon. (During which time, ORB5 doesn't work like a familiar). Once per day. (Batteries recharge on a long rest.)

Does that make sense?


----------



## tglassy

I’m really just trying to determine if I can tell if Sing Axe is what he appears to be. 

Titus Insight Roll: 1D20-1 = [17]-1 = 16


I wish I didn’t have a -1 to Insight. I suppose that’s the type of person a Patron would want, lol.


----------



## tglassy

I've made the changes.  Replaced Eldritch Blast for Minor Illusion, replaced Hellish Rebuke for Expedious Retreat, added Illusory Script and Unseen Servant to my Ritual Book, deleted 100 gp from my pouch, and got Splint Armor, which increases my AC to 19 if I'm using a Shield, which I will be.  I like the flavor his current Invocations too much to change them.

I don't know if this is in Character for Titus, but I'm going to bring it up anyway. I was looking at the new Rune Knight UA from a few weeks ago, and it looks great.  Lots of cool utility, though not as much as a BattleMaster.  Instead of an Eldritch Knight's ability to wield spells and gain spell slots and such, it allows him to create Runes and put them on Armor, weapons or shields.  Whoever wears or holds the item gets one passive bonus, usually having to do with gaining advantage on certain skill checks but not always, and a 1/Short Rest ability.  

Rune Knights can also grow Large twice per day for one minute, granting them Advantage on Athletics Checks and adding a d4 to their damage.  

When I get to Fighter 3,  what do you think of Titus grabbing that instead of Eldritch Knight or Battlemaster?  The 1/Short Rest abilities fit with his Warlock Pact Slots, which refresh on a Short Rest, so basically almost all his stuff is refreshed on a Short Rest, rather than the Long Rest that is Eldritch Knight. And learning Runes goes along with Titus' learning Rituals.  And, he can let others use the items that have the Rune on it.  He gets 2 at lvl 3, 3 at lvl 7 and 4 at lvl 10, which is likely as high as he would go, though he can get 5 at lvl 15.  However, he can only wear one suit of armor, wield one shield or weapon in one hand and a weapon in the other, so he can only ever use 3 himself.  He'd have to give the forth and/or fifth to allies.  

I'm imagining him, once he gets Plate Armor, going into battle wielding a shield and a shadowy Singing Axe, with the Armor, Sheild and Axe having ancient Runes on him, then growing Large and casting Armor of Agathys, while activating the Hill Rune, which grants resistance to bludgeoning, slashing and piercing damage for one minute while he's large (which increases the use of Armor of Agathys), and becoming the Avatar of what (at least what he thinks) his Patron looks like. Yeah, that would take a round or two to set up, but still, the look is awesome.  

I will likely do Warlock 3 next, but after that I want to do Fighter 3 to get the Archetype, so I've got probably about a year to figure this out, lol.  At that point, the only options I'll have are Warlock or Fighter on a level up, but I just can't help character building.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I find the rune knight fascinating but I feel that it's too much of a grab-bag story-wise for Titus. It's supposed to be Giant magic. That's like a third or fourth whole story deal for him. I mean, I guess the Patron is a Titan but that's not quite the same thing as a giant, aside from being big.

I guess I have plenty of time to think about it. And WotC has time to come up with something else to entice you....


----------



## tglassy

‘‘Tis true. I do this every time we level up. I’ll stop for Titus and see how he feels later. I was thinking of making a Rune Knight grappler, and I might try it on another game.


----------



## Fradak

FitzTheRuke said:


> @Fradak I want to give ORB5 a new ability: You can chose to have it Activate a Force Field, becoming indestructible and bashing people with its electric charge. (Effectively, it becomes a Spiritual Weapon that deals Lightning Damage on a hit. Uses N7's spell attack. Other than the Lightning Damage type it works just like Spiritual Weapon. (During which time, ORB5 doesn't work like a familiar). Once per day. (Batteries recharge on a long rest.)
> 
> Does that make sense?



Ho that's cool. Thank you.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Anyone got any opinion on what adventure hook to follow? I mean for out-of-character opinion here, and I'll give the characters a reason to pick one over the other. If you prefer it the other way around, I can try to work with that, but I think we'll end up with some of you wanting to go for one, and others wanting to go for another. (I guess this is why it's best to just give ONE hook in PBP and have everyone play along!)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Oh by the way, I said I'd do a second round of downtime posts, but this has taken long enough. I mean, feel free to keep posting story-stuff until we get the party back together (I'll finish Titus and respond to some of the other things) but I'm not going to ask for more rolls at this time. I'd like to get moving again.


----------



## tglassy

Well, it depends. The Noble Family could be a family Titus knows, or has ties to. That could make him want to go there. 

I’d kind of like to do the Orc one, though. So either of those would be ok for me.


----------



## gargoyleking

I'm thinking Orcs. And maybe heading to the other one further north if things turn out well.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Angis was going to suggest they do the gnoll one, since that's the one that seems to have people in danger right now.


----------



## KahlessNestor

And I think I sent Angis to Tommi when he should have gone to Titus? Titus is the "guy in charge", right?


----------



## gargoyleking

So, should I just roll as if Dandin's crew got back safely and are just docking in Daggerford or what?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, looks like the consensus is to head north. I can turn all the northern stuff into one go. I'll combine a few things and make it make sense. This should be good.


----------



## tglassy

You realize that I will be spending my downtime now trying to figure out what Sing Axe was?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

tglassy said:


> You realize that I will be spending my downtime now trying to figure out what Sing Axe was?




Sure, but your downtime is up when you get back to Daggerford. There's Adventure to be had! Besides, your Uncle Seaton is on it, doing research, and he has access to the best libraries in Waterdeep (including Blackstaff Tower). Titus can talk to Delfin or Trista (two wizards in Daggerford) and borrow their personal libraries, but Daggerford is not very worldly, far-or-less otherwordly.

I will confirm that Dandin & Titus returned, and get them together, along with N7 in my next post. The Floshin Estate is on the way north, so even if you want to got to Harpshield Castle or go search Ardeep Forest for kidnapping gnolls, we will stop there first.

In my rereading of Isteval's dinner, you all made decent friends with Sir Darfin, and he said you were welcome there. In fact, Tommi may have stopped there with Sherlen on their way back - it's on the road to and from Julkoun. Actually, I'll say that they didn't see any orcs, and they didn't speak to the lord (they never thought to ask if he was there, he's usually in Daggerford), but they stayed in his guest-house. Angis walked past it too, but he wasn't feeling social at the time. N7 went the other way.


----------



## tglassy

I meant future downtime.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Oh, yeah. I could see that. You'll probably just want to go visit your uncle in Waterdeep. Maybe the Blackstaff will do some magical testing on you. I doubt your uncle will keep it from the Gray Hands (the Waterdhavian protection faction) or the Lord's Alliance. Maybe they'll start outfitting you as a potential double-agent. 

If Sing-Axe has a Thayan connection, as suspected, it wasn't revealed this time around. One thing your uncle will discover (I'm going to tell you in case I forget later) after you left is that his magic that was supposed to keep his presence secret while he watched - it failed utterly. Sing-Axe knew he was there, and he may have kept more things secret from Titus because of it than he otherwise might have.


----------



## tglassy

I see Titus’ Google-Fu has failed him just as much as mine has.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

tglassy said:


> I see Titus’ Google-Fu has failed him just as much as mine has.




Yes. I've given a lot of hints as to who he is, but with none of us (including me) having read too many Forgotten Realms novels (and I haven't named him exactly right) It'll be hard for anyone to guess. Out of curiosity, does anyone think they've picked up on anything? I don't mind some OOC guesses, if anyone is interested.


----------



## gargoyleking

I'm not that strong on my FR lore, can we load up on some healing potions as part of setting out?


----------



## tglassy

I have no idea. I’ve read all the Drizzt books, and a few Elminster, but that’s really it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I've never read any of them. Actually, no, I read Exile many years ago, though I'm not sure I finished it.

Hadeshah (the Priestess of Chauntea at Harvest House) will give you one Healing Potion, and sell them to you for 40 gp each, though she only has 3 left to sell. She'll remorsefully thank you for burying her friend Estor, the Priest of Chauntea from Julkoun who was hanged from the covered bridge. You will always be welcome at Harvest House.

Luc Sunbright (Priest of Amaunator at Morninglow Tower) will happily sell you more for 50 gp each if you attend a condescending sermon as his honoured guests, where he will use you for a shining example of his god's will.


----------



## gargoyleking

Dandin's got mobey to burn. If the priest is willing to throw in a flask of Holy water and give Dandin a chance to say something aslt the dinner as well, he'll buy 3 potiins from him. (In addition to the 40 gold ones.)


----------



## tglassy

Since we have a goodly portion of gold, could Titus get himself a Warhorse?  It's 400 gp, according to the Player's Handbook.  I know that's a lot, but I don't mind giving up a portion of my share any loot we get. If y'all think that's too much, I can settle for a riding horse. 

I promise I'll feed him and brush him every day!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Luc Sunbright would agree to Dandin's terms. 

Titus could probably convince the Duke to lend him a warhorse. It would technically belong to the Duke's stables, but for all intents and purposes be Titus' horse. Unless you somehow cut ties with the Duke it would remain yours. (Can't quite get everyone a horse, but might be able to get a couple of riding horses too while at the stable.) 

This would require a persuasion check dc12 for warhorse, 14 for extra riding horse, 17 for 2 Riding horses, dc21+ gets you a warhorse and 3 riding horses. One roll will do.


----------



## tglassy

Titus Persuasion Check: 1D20+3 = [2]+3 = 5


Lol, nope.  Looks like I'll need to buy one if I want one. 

I don't mind having my own horse, but only if the others don't mind me taking that much of the starting gold. There's what, four of us?  So 250 each?  That's plenty for everyone to buy their own riding horses, and I could always just wait until later and get a Warhorse.  It's about 100 gp for a Riding horse, saddle, saddlebags and a bit and bridle.  101, actually.  Four riding horses would be 404 total, while one warhorse and three riding would be 730 or so.  So yeah, I can take a Riding Horse, a potion of healing and 50 gp for random expenses.  That's 200 gp total for me.  

But I will be saving up for a Warhorse with full Plate Barding.  That...that'll take a while.  Barding is 4x the cost.  So 6,000 gp for a plate armored Warhorse.  Wow.  That's a lot.  7,500 for plate for me and my horse.  Well, what else am I going to spend my money on?  May as well start saving now.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

The Duke made apologetic excuses to Titus, telling him that much of his stables were "away" in Julkoun with his sister Morwen's men, and that he needed the remainder for dispatch riders to his outlying holdings. All of the horses within Daggerford belonged to the Duke's Stables, but Titus knew of a horse breeder in Enfield, which was on the way, where he could possibly buy a riding horse, or more, if the others wanted one.

(I'll probably transfer the above to the IC at some point soon. I'm still waiting to find out how far you want to press-on in a single day. Sounds like Titus might take some of the day up in Enfield, though. Let me know your votes everyone! BTW, there's Five of you. Six if you count Lionel, who I'm thinking of running as an NPC. I miss that guy.)


----------



## gargoyleking

The Duke gave Titus a thousand gold right? If you have a plan for it, sure I don't see why not. Any other big ticket items we need for anyone? Maybe a couple of magic weapons for anyone who doesn't have obe already?  Also, I think Dandin's happy with his mule and cart.


----------



## tglassy

He gave US a thousand gold pieces. We should buy the healing potions and any other equipment we’d need with that. I’m thinking at least a riding horse for everyone would be nice to have, going forward. I’d like a warhorse because I want to be able to take it into battle when the time calls for it, but I’d really need Barding and the Mounted Combat Feat to make that worth it, and I don’t know if I’ll actually ever get that. So a Riding Horse is ok for now.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

He gave N7 a thousand gold, but for the team's expenses.

You can get a carriage with two draft horses for 200gp.  That would fit the rest of the party while Titus rides. Doughty Daggerfordians can travel in style.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Dwarves don't ride horses! LOL

I think everyone should carry at least one healing potion. If we get horses, that's fine. They technically don't travel faster than on foot (except for an hour, and then need a rest), but they do carry more. Let me know how much we get, and I'll buy the gear. Dandin will snore through the priest's sermon if he needs to LOL


----------



## KahlessNestor

Angis would vote for Newfield, but not camping out on the road past Newfield when threats are about.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I've always liked the idea of what I call "The War Wagon" - A hard-topped covered wagon (a carriage for the purposes of cost) with a heavy crossbow mounted on the roof. Two seats up front, one on the roof, and camper-style bench seats (sleeps four inside, when the table is dropped down, five if two are halflings!) Probably cost you 300gp including the 2 horses, the crossbow, and comfort modifications to a wagon or carriage.


----------



## tglassy

That sounds great to me. I don’t really need a horse, then. I’d rather save some money to get a warhorse later.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

tglassy said:


> That sounds great to me. I don’t really need a horse, then. I’d rather save some money to get a warhorse later.




Well, YOU could probably afford a Warhorse (without barding) to ride alongside the War-Wagon!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Let's say the party walks to Enfield, talks to the horse-breeder, and some carpenters, and decks themselves out with a Warhorse with leather barding, a War-Wagon and two Draft Horses, (and mounted crossbow) for 750gp and bought five (one each) potions of healing from Luc Sunbright (after Dandin gave a speech). That's the 1000gp spent. Other potions (like from Hadasha) should come from other money. Dandin picked up his 500gp, so he's pretty flush on his own.

Dandin would probably leave Hanar with Zachare for pulling his wagon around town collecting trade goods for the boats.

Enfield is about a 5 hour walk, so if you left at 8 in the morning, you'd get there at 1pm, and you spent the rest of the day getting all that stuff, so you can stay at the modest Inn there, and get on the road in the morning. Kahless is right that you don't travel any faster this way (not on a daily scale) but you travel in style and comfort!

Any objections?


----------



## tglassy

Nope!


----------



## gargoyleking

I suppose that makes sense. 500? There and I thought it was 200. LOL. In that case, he'll probably bank 400gp of it and let the party fund pay for the majority of the potions.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> I suppose that makes sense. 500? There and I thought it was 200. LOL. In that case, he'll probably bank 400gp of it and let the party fund pay for the majority of the potions.




Sorry, that was a Typo. It _is_ 200. Invest 100gp in stuff you think you can sell in Enfield and Newfield (say, stuff made by the extremely good Derval's Smithy). Simple stuff, like hinges, horseshoes, and plows. I'm sure you can crate 'em up and put 'em on top of the War Wagon, and inside when it's not being used to sleep in. The crates can even work as a seat for the person manning the crossbow. (He can jump up and use it in a pinch, and sit and watch out while there's no trouble). Hmm... of course, you're not getting the Wagon until Enfield... so maybe that won't work. Hanar and a hireling to take Hanar back after Enfield? Only cost you about two gold, and that's being generous to ensure loyalty.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Only problem is the wagon can't go cross country LOL But then a horse likely wouldn't, either, if it wasn't just plains and fields. But I like the war wagon idea. Can we put a basket seat up top to give the crossbow operator some cover? LOL It actually wouldn't need to be mounted unless we wanted the small folk to use it. Now if we got a ballista...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I am working on a list of nonmagic items for you to be able to buy. I don't generally like house rules (with the exception of monsters, which I often make up, as you've probably noticed) and I suppose I've made a few magic items... but I feel 5e really dropped the ball with stuff to buy. I mean, they resisted the idea of people buying magic items, but then never made much else for you to buy either. I'm working on a list I call "superior items" - just slightly better than regular ones, made by master craftsmen. I think low-tier this  is what people should be buying before you even get too many magic items.

The mounted crossbow can be like that. It has +5 to hit, or your own crossbow skill (if it's better) and does 2d6+3 damage. It's got a nice big crank to load, and a rack of quarrels on top, so it's just as fast as any smaller crossbow to load.


----------



## tglassy

That’s cool. But I always find myself strapped for cash in these games. I usually have Rituals to buy and/or scribe, Armor, better equipment, and the like. Like in this game. I need 7,500 just to outfit me and my horse with Plate Armor, as well as hundreds of gp to get all the Rituals I eventually want. I’ve only had one game where I walked away rich, and that was because two of us completed the entire Tomb of Horrors, and made out like bandits.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Much like I feel there should be a progression from basic items to high-end magic, I think there should be a progress from no boarding through lighter bardings before you jump to plate. Rags-to-riches shouldn't  be rags-then-riches. IMO there's in-between steps.


----------



## tglassy

Oh certainly. But that’s my point. I’ve heard a lot of people say that 5e didn’t give enough to spend money on, but I always have things I’m saving for.


----------



## gargoyleking

So what was it? 750 for the war wagon and horses? Dandin will buy the cheaper potions and we can use the other 250 for 5 more from the priest. That leaves Dandin with... 380-120-100(in shipment)=160 gold? Is the crossbow extra, or already calculated in the price?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

That's right. The completed wagon including crossbow is 750 and 5 potions spends the duke's 1k.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Just to let you all know: I am, yet again, waiting for my laptop to be fixed. I have some backups on my work computer, so I might be able to get some posts done at work (if I can find time) but it might be a few days still.

That's my excuse for being slow lately, but it seems nearly everyone is slow right now. I hope we can all keep going! These games are too good not to. Just let me know if you need to drop out or just need some patience and you'll get to it as soon as you can. 

There will be no hard feelings either way.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Well, holiday season generally slows anyway.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sorry for the long delay, gang. I ended up buying a new laptop (online like a fool) during the sales last week, and the thing got lost in the mail or stuck at the border or some dumb thing. It just arrived today, so I finally have a computer again. I'll be catching up in everything soon, I hope.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I figure either Titus will run down this lone orc with his warhorse, or Angis will shoot him with the crossbow, whoever posts first. Then I will move on and get this game going again. (Although Fradak has not been around in nearly a month. N7 may be experiencing power-problems since his internal battle started.)


----------



## tglassy

Coming, Captain!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

This is my first round-roller post since you leveled up. Let me know if I made any mistakes on your character's info line. I don't expect much from you all in the next week or two, but I'd like to get this game rolling again in the new year. Should I invite another player, do you think? Someone with a good posting track-record?


----------



## gargoyleking

Sure, you could easily have them riding along in the wagon for whatever reason.


----------



## gargoyleking

Also, what are the stats for the mounted crossbow (Minitreb?)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I believe I said it has +6 accuracy (weird that siege weapons in 5e don't take into account the skill of the user, but I think we can assume that everyone with simple weapon proficiency has practiced the essentials) and it does 2d6 on a hit. It can be rotated all the way around, but it's not great at firing toward the rear (the boxes and the roof are in the way and you'd have to jump down onto the driver's bench... maybe if something were flying behind the wagon it would work.) But most of that stuff is mostly fluff,  (not hard-rukes). Oh It's range is 100/400.


----------



## gargoyleking

Er, two of us claiming the crossbow. @Khaless, you know it's mounted on the roof of the carriage, right?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Er, two of us claiming the crossbow. @Khaless, you know it's mounted on the roof of the carriage, right?




Angis was inside the wagon with his own crossbow poking out a little window-port.

EDIT (after looking back at the post you're referring to): Ah, I see what you're looking at, I think: Kahless has a note on his sheet to remind himself what the mounted crossbow does, but his post was using his own heavy crossbow, as I mentioned above. Easily confused.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Um, hello? I think I owe you all apologies. I have not received any update/alerts for this game since mid-November, and I assumed that it was fallow. 

I'm so sorry -- I'll catch up today.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Um, hello? I think I owe you all apologies. I have not received any update/alerts for this game since mid-November, and I assumed that it was fallow.
> 
> I'm so sorry -- I'll catch up today.




We took a break, and Fradak has been missing, but my games won't go fallow. If I decide to stop them, I'll let you all know in an obvious way, they won't just fade away.


----------



## Kobold Stew

(If I ever seem to be missing, just hit me up. It feels I'm never really offline.)


----------



## gargoyleking

Ahh, I see. It doesn't help that somewhere along the line his note on yhe mounted crossbow was turned into a link. At peast that's what's showing on my phone.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay Gang, as the Holidays are wrapping up (and I hope you all had good ones), I'd like to start getting my games rolling again. We may be missing @Fradak (hasn't been seen since November) at least for now. We'll have to decide what we're gonna do if he doesn't show up soon. He'll always be welcome, of course, but I don't want to keep waiting (he's in all three of my games, and his absence is one of the reasons why I've let them move so slowly in the last 5 weeks).

Here in Scourge, it's @tglassy Titus' turn, a few more orcs, and Lionel, who I'll keep running as an NPC for now. Unless Fradak shows, N7 is going to be having power problems (story-wise they have to do with his internal struggle between our dear friend Enseth, and NEXIVM7 (his other programming) which may or may not have been made by someone evil. In vying for control, both aspects of his personality have been shutting his systems down to not allow the other to gain control.) At any rate, if Fradak is not around, then Enseth is OFF. 

I'm going to invite another player or two to join us and we'll get things going again.


----------



## gargoyleking

Dandin was aiming at Orc 2, he didn't want to risk hitting Titus. Not that it changes anything.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Oh...did I jump the gun again with Angis...Oops. Well, I posted again.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> Oh...did I jump the gun again with Angis...Oops. Well, I posted again.




Looks like. I know, I get you with that resolving a few things, but not the whole round. I find it really helps me to break it up into bite-sized pieces. Just wait for my "End Round X; Begin Round Y" post (with the maps & stuff). Also, don't sweat it. I'll just use that post next round. (Though be careful not to keep going out of sequence!) It'll help that I should get back to the swing of things now that my family are back in school.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Oh, I get the resolving partway through. In a game I run, I always end the post with a note saying who is yet to go. That might help. But then that site also has a "once a week" posting rate, so if someone doesn't go when the week is up, they get skipped.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@KahlessNestor You may notice that I moved Angis to a different spot than you had him. 

Funny story - I may have confused you a little with what I like to call "A Tale of Two Pigs" -- When this encounter started, it started with an Orc chasing a farm-pig around the corner onto the road. As it progressed, orcs ran in, and an orc-boss rode up on a "battle-boar" (like a Dire Boar, or a riding-boar, wearing armour - You know, large-size with big teeth.) But it was off the map in the first couple rounds, I think.

 So... I forgot to mention the farm pig in my last few posts. It stalled a bit and then kept moving south. Your post for Angis has him attacking the poor little farm pig. I assume that you meant to get the orc bosses' battle boar, so I moved you up to beside Titus and chose to have you intercept the charging attack that was meant for him. Unfortunately, that bashed Angis pretty good. (dc13 Strength save or be tossed prone, 21 damage). 

But Angis can take it, and it's pretty cool, I think. Hope you agree.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Sure, that works.


----------



## tglassy

Yeah. When I multiclassed as a Warlock, I’d decided that if I fall unconscious, then the next time I level up I’ll go Warlock, and if I don’t, then I’ll go Fighter. Considering I’ve fallen every battle, I may wind up a Warlock through and trough, lol.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

tglassy said:


> Yeah. When I multiclassed as a Warlock, I’d decided that if I fall unconscious, then the next time I level up I’ll go Warlock, and if I don’t, then I’ll go Fighter. Considering I’ve fallen every battle, I may wind up a Warlock through and trough, lol.




Maybe if you took a few more levels of fighter, you wouldn't drop so often!


----------



## tglassy

Hadn’t thought of that. I was mainly doing it for story reasons. Nearly dying scares him and acts as motivation to gain a level in Warlock. That kind of thing.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

tglassy said:


> Hadn’t thought of that. I was mainly doing it for story reasons. Nearly dying scares him and acts as motivation to gain a level in Warlock. That kind of thing.




Oh, I know. I was mostly kidding.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Kobold Stew Yeah, I figured that the disadvantage from the dodge cancelled out with advantage from attacking a climbing target.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Fair enough!


----------



## KahlessNestor

Yay! After last pathetic turn, I scored a crit on the boar! And some decent others that might hit both the boar and the orc boss.


----------



## jmucchiello

Hi, I've added Escella Bok to the RG thread. She's had a near death experience, too. See you soon IC.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Now that we seem to have lost @Fradak (sniff!) I've invited @jmucchiello to join us in Newfield.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Welcome!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

In case Fradak ever returns, I think I will keep Enseth standing on the footman's board on the back of the War Wagon. He's shut off (warring programming inside) but he'll be around in case I want to use him for anything, or if Fradak comes back.


----------



## gargoyleking

It's sad to hear. But good to get some new blood in the group.


----------



## tglassy

I’ll get to it soon. Welcome to the newbie!


----------



## gargoyleking

Hey, Dandin saved him with that other sleep spell.


----------



## KahlessNestor

My grandmother died this weekend, so I will be going on a LOA until next week for the funeral. I will be available on Discord/Hangouts, but not likely to be writing.


----------



## Kobold Stew

I'm so sorry to hear this. You have our condolences.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Anyone want to chime-in the IC for an after-fight wrap up before I move us on to Newfield?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Apologies, all -- I don't know why I didn't see the ping.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Apologies, all -- I don't know why I didn't see the ping.




I figured you were somehow missing notifications.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I'm back now.


----------



## gargoyleking

I wonder what would happen if Dandin were to throw the leftover apple slices into the pot.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> I wonder what would happen if Dandin were to throw the leftover apple slices into the pot.




I guess anyone who got a slice of apple in their food would find themselves full and healthy.


----------



## gargoyleking

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Anyone want to do some quick RP in the Elfwood before I move on?


----------



## gargoyleking

Oh crud, I let this ball drop a bit on my side. Let me see if I can get to it tomorrow.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Kobold Stew and @tglassy? You guys still groovin' with this game?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Absolutely!  So sorry.


----------



## tglassy

Yep. Just busy. It’s tax season at Hr block and half our tax pros basically quit for the season.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

tglassy said:


> Yep. Just busy. It’s tax season at Hr block and half our tax pros basically quit for the season.




... that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## gargoyleking

Fitz said 'Tommi woke to find the common room as busy as the night before.' I think he means you already went down stairs. That, or we ended up bunking up in the room as the Inn is obviously over-loaded.


----------



## jmucchiello

Yeah, Escella already had a room at the inn. Tommi should have been dressed during Fitz' post.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Sorry -- wasn't trying to make a thing.


----------



## jmucchiello

Kobold Stew said:


> Sorry -- wasn't trying to make a thing.



That's not a problem. Just don't pull people in who wouldn't be there and have Tommi, fully dressed, come into the common room.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@tglassy You still playing? We haven't heard from Titus lately. We can leave him behind if you want to take a break from this game. (Though I'd rather you jump back in!)


----------



## gargoyleking

We try to keep our OOC chat here, also, I didn't say we split up just that he wasn't keeping up with her as well as he'd like. (Mainly because of yhat uber stealth roll.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> We try to keep our OOC chat here, also, I didn't say we split up just that he wasn't keeping up with her as well as he'd like. (Mainly because of yhat uber stealth roll.)




Yup. That's how I read it, too.


----------



## jmucchiello

Misunderstood. It was the "all scouts" I think that confused me.

Updated the IC post.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Misunderstood.




No worries!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Escella, Dandin, Tommi, and Angis are there. I'm going to wait and see if @tglassy shows up to determine if Titus stayed behind to help defend Newfield. It's not impossible that he saw the need and stayed behind.

We have Schrodinger's Titus: He is currently both with you and not with you!


----------



## Neurotic

SchroTIngerTUS!


----------



## gargoyleking

That one's a bit too much of a stretch.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I haven't mentioned it to any of you so far, but Neurotic is going to try out being NPP for me in this game. He'll start out rolling for some of the bad guys, and if you come across some allies (like you did before with Averiel and her friends), he'll play them too.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Awesome!


----------



## gargoyleking

Sounds good, though I already miss Averiel.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So... we've got another new player! Surprise!

I found a few tricks on my maps, too... I made PC's have a blue glow, and bad guys have an orange glow. (I gave NPCs a yellow glow, though I'm not sure it's important to differentiate them).

This map is a bit... wide, so I'm sorry if everything is small - I wanted to fit in our newest PC, but I probably should have split it into outside-inside maps. Let me know if you need some zoom-ins.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@jmucchiello  Oops! I guess I missed adding you to the locations list! Yes, she's in H11. I eddited it to add her. RIGHT! I need to explain how I don things: I don't bother with Initiative in PBP. I get people to post whenever they have the time, and I resolve posts when I get the time. Stuff happens in whatever order I think makes a good story. Usually, I have PCs "aggro" the bad guys (in that I resolve PC attacks and if the bad guy survives, then it gets to attack.) I often do movement simultaneously (like if you run toward a bad guy who's running toward you, then you can often reach them and attack, even if you 'normally' wouldn't be able to). 

I know it sounds chaotic, but I've been doing it for years and it's almost never had any problems. (There's been a moment or two of confusion, but usually a quick discussion will work it out). I always try to make sure that a player's intention works out, whenever possible.

Things might be a little different this fight. Neurotic is going to play the Houndmaster and the three dogs. I have no idea if that's going to cause anything weird to happen or not.

OH! One more thing - I often resolve part of the round at a time. Don't post a second time in a round (unless you're rolling saving throws or throwing in reactions) until you see my post that says "End Round One; Begin Round Two" (etc). It'll have a new map with everyone's movements on it, etc.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## gargoyleking

I'd just like to piint out that Sleep specifically requires an ally to use an action to wake a sleeper. So technically the orcs could attack or wake dogs, not both.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> I'd just like to piint out that Sleep specifically requires an ally to use an action to wake a sleeper. So technically the orcs could attack or wake dogs, not both.




We've been discussing that. It's an action to wake them up without damaging them. The houndmaster has multiattack, so he can kick one and then run over and do one attack with his sword as an attack action, but he'll have to do damage. The other orc will wake the dog with his action. Your Sleep might not have slowed them down by much, but it did waste two orc attacks. One of them potentially pretty deadly, as Escella will attest.


----------



## gargoyleking

That was the other option. Sounds like an attack roll with advantage though. He could still 'miss'.


----------



## MetaVoid

Can I attack again - the orc attacked me.?..but there wasn't new round announcement. 
Also: 
Concentration check vs 10: 1D20+2 = [12]+2 = 14
 PASS still have shield of faith active


----------



## gargoyleking

Yeah, just wait for it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

MetaVoid said:


> Can I attack again - the orc attacked me.?..but there wasn't new round announcement.
> Also:
> Concentration check vs 10: 1D20+2 = [12]+2 = 14
> PASS still have shield of faith active




I do partial round resolutions as often as possible so I don't fall behind. When it's all done I post the one with the map and call for next round. Sometimes that confuses people and that's okay.

 We have two new players and a new non-player player so we're working out some kinks. But it's moving pretty quickly for PBP average so so far so good!

(And yes, the Houndmaster would need an unarmed attack with advantage. AC is only 11 so the math is well in his favour but he could 'miss'. Story-wise I wouldn't call it his foot missing, that's stupid, rather he kicks the dog, but fails to hurt or wake it.)


----------



## jmucchiello

He could miss. His boot heel could catch the ground and his foot never reaches the dog. Or the dog just happens to roll over and the foot barely grazes its fur.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> He could miss. His boot heel could catch the ground and his foot never reaches the dog. Or the dog just happens to roll over and the foot barely grazes its fur.




Yeah, it could happen, especially while he's trying to do it so quickly that he still gets a sword-swing in! I just mean that he's unlikely to totally whiff it. 

I think too many 'misses' are imagined as totally missing, which often brings down the feeling of competence. It's better, in my mind, to imagine a miss as something that caused things to suddenly get more difficult. This is easy when you have a direct opponent. You don't miss an orc - the orc bashes your weapon aside, etc. But it's harder when you're kicking a sleeping dog. Of course, the environment should play a part, too. So sure, in his rush to move on, he could go low and toe-bash the ground right under the dog, or as you say, swing as the dog rolls over.


----------



## gargoyleking

Lol, that's why I added parentheses. Honestly, i generally consider rolling under a 10 as a complete whiff. From there I look at dex and avoidance as dodges and anything after that as being spoiled by armor.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Lol, that's why I added parentheses. Honestly, i generally consider rolling under a 10 as a complete whiff. From there I look at dex and avoidance as dodges and anything after that as being spoiled by armor.




I understand that tendency, but to me, that makes the general competency seem pretty sloppy. People who are competent at most things don't have such a high chance of utterly failing as the math of the game allows. I mean, that adds comedy, which is fine now and then, but I think there's a fine line between "s**t happens" and "everyone's a bumbling fool". 

I guess it happens a bit because the turn-based mechanic of the game causes every roll to feel a bit like the conflict is "man vs himself" (his own roll) when most of it is really, "man vs monster" or "man vs environment". I'd rather blame one of the other two than blame my character for a poor roll, if you see what I mean.


----------



## gargoyleking

Well, that is a tendency of the bounded accuracy systems like D&D. It has a tendency to keep ypur abilities a bit more down to earth.

On the other hand, Pathfinder (2e specifically) has a tendency to get pretty rediculous as the character levels go up. "Jumping to the moon" doesn't seem quite so unlikely whem you're a level 20 legendary athelete with all the feats, abilities and magical bonuses to back it up.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sorry I took so long there, gang. I thought I was waiting on Tommi, but his was the first post after the round-shift! The page break was there, and it caused me to miss it.


----------



## Neurotic

For cutting words and similar reactions...I can see it is useful for the flow, but how would you know if he missed by 3, 4 or 7?
How about you specify some d20 range...say...if he rolls 10-14 use the reaction?

Funky thing is, I'm playing a bard in another adventure and completly forgot about it.


----------



## gargoyleking

Again, hard to be sure especially since I don't track everyone's AC. Basically I leave it up to Fitz's determination to decide when to roll it.

On a side note, I went Lore partly because people never seemed to use their inspiration dice. If I ever play a bard in person I swear I'm going to bust out a handfull of giant D6's and hand them out when I use the ability.


----------



## MetaVoid

I think that's exactly the point, you cannot be sure and there is a (small) chance you will waste it either by rolling low or missing the range by a small margin.

It is a powerful ability, but not bulletproof.


----------



## gargoyleking

I'm aware. But the time waste involved in trying to determine when to make those rolls would make the game grind to a halt.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

_If_ I don't forget it's available (and absolutely remind me in your posts, or I'll forget) I can be trusted to use them like I would if I was playing a bard in the game, which is, I make a quick vague probability calculation and give it a shot.


----------



## jmucchiello

Out of the box thinking. *Declare you reaction spell use ahead of time*. Make the spell a recharge ability like a monster has. If the mockery fails to prevent the attack from hitting. Roll a d6 on a 5 or 6, the spell slot is not lost. This cuts down of the back and forth nature of:

DM: Monster x is going to attack PC m. Bard are you going to use your reaction.
Bard: No
DM: Monster y is going to attack PC n. Bard are you going to use your reaction.
Bard: No
DM: Monster z is going to attack PC o. Bard are you going to use your reaction.
Bard: Yes. (roll d6.) 4

It probably can also be used for things like the battle master having reaction abilities. Wizards with the shield spell. Etc.

The important part is on the player's turn, they have to declare the reaction the will take for an action that might never happen.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Reactions are minorly problematic in PBP, but really, who cares much if you just say:

DM: Monster X does 12 damage to PC M!
Bard: I use my reaction to stop it.
DM: (erases damage)

That's how we usually do it, unless the player warns me of the reaction ahead of time, then I just factor it in.


----------



## gargoyleking

Hey, at least it wasn't as bad as that one time...

Mord: I prepare to counyerspell these casters.

DM: Caster throws his spell that's really annoying at random PC.

Victim PC: Fails save and narrates horrible outcome.

Mord: But mord counterspells and it was actually in victim PC's head. Rewind and continue on.


----------



## Neurotic

It would really make it easier if everyone declared reactions and common triggers for them up front.
Gargoyleking does a good job with that and it is fine. It is just 'I know by how much it misses/hits' part I have difficulty with.
In this case, it is not my game, way to let the DM sort it out.


----------



## Neurotic

I've checked, Angis AC is 14 so it would just hit - I'd say it was Cutting words well spent


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> It would really make it easier if everyone declared reactions and common triggers for them up front.




Well, _ideally_, sure. But no part of PBP is _ideal_. Actual _mistakes_ happen more/just as often as legitimate corrections. Still, I find the ghosting players to be the worst part of PBP. By comparison, having to occasionally fix a communication SNAFU to be easy-peasy.


----------



## jmucchiello

Calling it ghosting makes it sound deliberate. It's just takes priority of ENWorld for most people.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Calling it ghosting makes it sound deliberate. It's just takes priority of ENWorld for most people.




Well, I wouldn't quite mean it _that_ severely. I find it frustrating, in that I feel like the tiniest effort of "I quit" would not be too difficult. I mean, obviously these games aren't important in the grand scheme of things, but basic communication would be just plain polite. On th other hand, I understand that that's not how modern people roll, and that's fine. I don't judge. I don't hold any grudges. Anyone who ever played any of my games is always welcome back, like family.


----------



## jmucchiello

It's too easy to get morbid when wondering where folks go. Especially those who disappear for 6 months come back for 3 disappear for 2 reappear for 5 and then never come back. (and as you know, there's more than one of those folks.)


----------



## Neurotic

Or those who talk about heart trouble and never return from a check up


----------



## gargoyleking

That's one of those unfortunate things about the internet. When people fall off the grid you never know why, or even just if they're okay. I've been online for over 20 years and it's always confusing and frustrating when somebody just goes daek on you.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I try to pre-post any reactions I might need (Op Attacks and Absorb Elements). No reason you can't pre-roll Cutting Words or Bardic Inspiration with the trigger "When it would work." So you don't waste it on something that it isn't needed for. Knowing the AC are useful, thank you.


----------



## Neurotic

KahlessNestor said:


> I try to pre-post any reactions I might need (Op Attacks and Absorb Elements). No reason you can't pre-roll Cutting Words or Bardic Inspiration with the trigger "When it would work." So you don't waste it on something that it isn't needed for. Knowing the AC are useful, thank you.



I would NOT accept 'when it would work' as a trigger. You have to specify something you can define without DM meta-knowledge


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm sorry gang. For some reason I thought we were waiting on someone, and it turned out to be me. I'd have resolved this round a long time ago if I'd realized. Thanks for keeping up!


----------



## KahlessNestor

Neurotic said:


> I would NOT accept 'when it would work' as a trigger. You have to specify something you can define without DM meta-knowledge




But then you're not solving the delay of play posed by PBP. The entire point is to speed these kinds of things up...


----------



## Neurotic

KahlessNestor said:


> But then you're not solving the delay of play posed by PBP. The entire point is to speed these kinds of things up...



Sure it would, you can define the trigger, just not something that depends on something you (as a player) cannot know. For example, you have a reaction that does 5hp. You cannot define 'when it would kill the opponent', but you could say when it look near death and talk to DMthat it means under 10%? 5%? whatever YOU think appropriate of total hp

You would get your reaction, just not guaranteed death and your reaction would be used regularly.


----------



## gargoyleking

The way we do it isn't guaranteed to work. It just makes it so we can run with it as effectively as possible without wasting limited uses, or forcing the DM to hide monster stats and making it more of a guessing game than it needs to be.


----------



## Neurotic

I think there is a misunderstanding somewhere along the way.

I _support_ the announcement of reactions and I am willing to consider them in not-exactly describes scenarios (i.e if Dandin could prevent that last hit, I'd probably ask to use it) - I'm just talking about trigger definition.

And besides, this is becoming a discussion, which wasn't my intent at all, it is not my game


----------



## gargoyleking

Dandin watched in horror as the orc's weapon bit into Angis. He wasn't fond of being this close to the bigger brutes they'd faced in the past. But with their more stalwart allies out of action, he found himself right up and face to face with this one. Still, he was a halfling, and brave even for that.

"Don't count me out just yet! I might be small, but I've killed my share of brutes like you. Hold on Angis! We've got your back!"

With a flourish, the halfling struck out with his rapier, but his thrust was clumsy and easily sidestepped.



Spoiler: ooc



BA: Healing Word: 1d4+2 *6* for Angis.

Rapier: 1d20+5 *10* 1d8+3 *5*

Reaction: Another use of Cutting words if appropriate.


----------



## KahlessNestor

gargoyleking said:


> Dandin watched in horror as the orc's weapon bit into Angis. He wasn't fond of being this close to the bigger brutes they'd faced in the past. But with their more stalwart allies out of action, he found himself right up and face to face with this one. Still, he was a halfling, and brave even for that.
> 
> "Don't count me out just yet! I might be small, but I've killed my share of brutes like you. Hold on Angis! We've got your back!"
> 
> With a flourish, the halfling struck out with his rapier, but his thrust was clumsy and easily sidestepped.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ooc
> 
> 
> 
> BA: Healing Word: 1d4+2 *6* for Angis.
> 
> Rapier: 1d20+5 *10* 1d8+3 *5*
> 
> Reaction: Another use of Cutting words if appropriate.




Wrong thread


----------



## KahlessNestor

I guess my idea is if we're already showing AC and HP for speed of play as well as completeness of narrative (which we should), then why not use meta-triggers, as well, avoiding three days of back and forth about if we want to use something, as well as avoiding wasting a limited use ability that's already out on the table?


----------



## Neurotic

KahlessNestor said:


> I guess my idea is if we're already showing AC and HP for speed of play as well as completeness of narrative (which we should), then why not use meta-triggers, as well, avoiding three days of back and forth about if we want to use something, as well as avoiding wasting a limited use ability that's already out on the table?




Why not have attack and damage bonus shown...and saves - that way players could immediately roll any OA they trigger, could narate the results of spells they cast and (in case of dominations and similar) immediately play the monsters...

Hmmm...I think that was the way one of the DMs in 4e I played around 2012. The initative was rolled for the first round - who goes before monsters gets an extra round then it is monsters then players in whatever order they post. And he had editable maps so people moved themselves around so you didn't have to remember that Dandin moved to X so you cannot take the spot for example.

It worked by occasionally resulted in players syncing against monsters "I wait, I wait too, I hit the monster with fear, we all kill it "  Or 'the wizard will fireball, move away' and the wizard simply waits for everyone to post.

It was efficient in speeding PbP, but occasionally gave the players powers they wouldn't have normally. In general, I agreed with it and used to hit myself with occasional OA or rolled saves for the monsters and such.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I'm not averse to rolling OAs if I know I'm provoking one. Especially if there's a Sentinel feat involved that will stop what I'm doing. I roll my OAs in case the monsters provoke, rather than wait for it to be prompted.


----------



## Neurotic

You might consider ways to up your AC  maybe just shield spell? mage armor?


----------



## gargoyleking

We lost our 2 best tanks to inactivity, unfortunately.


----------



## jmucchiello

Doesn't help that he does as much damage as an orc warchief or an ettin.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Doesn't help that he does as much damage as an orc warchief or an ettin.




If you're curious: He's a refluffed, (slightly weaker, because his "Command" ability only works on dogs instead of other orcs) Orc Blade of Ilneval from Volo's guide. He's the same CR as an Ettin, so that tracks. I tend to run pretty tough encounters, to keep them exciting, but I'm 'generous' to the PCs (in that I support their ideas and don't tend to have my monsters particularly organised. They are up to whatever they were up to for the story. Trying to kill PCs is usually an unwelcome distraction for them. Even these orcs, who love nothing better than killing PCs were actively trying to dig their way into the crypt, and are tired, frustrated, and distracted by that.)


----------



## jmucchiello

I'm sure this encounter made more sense when there were actual tanks in the party.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

True, but it's fine now too, really. IMO, having players get worried that they are going to die, right before they win, is _perfect_. Barring bad rolls, this should happen here. I mean, maybe someone will drop, but I doubt anyone will die. _Knock on wood_.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@KahlessNestor You wrote that your Hunter's Mark "faded" but isn't the DC just 10?  (Half the damage taken, minimum 10, so 22 damage would be the minimum to make the dc11. You took 19 high). You got a 14 and a 12. Should be fine.


----------



## Neurotic

With two players in single digits and third one on one against the orc, i'd say the encounter went perfect. The dogs performed badly, low damage, almost no hits and no one prone...


----------



## gargoyleking

I know it's only the one orc, but giving it extra attack AND extra damage dice is pretty harsh. We'll probably still beat him, but there's 2 others yet to go and we're burning through a lot of resources for a first encounter.


----------



## jmucchiello

Neurotic said:


> With two players in single digits and third one on one against the orc, i'd say the encounter went perfect. The dogs performed badly, low damage, almost no hits and no one prone...



Had it been an actual ettin, it would still have 70% of its total hit points. So it is "easier" than an ettin. If the dogs had succeeded with their trips, that person would definitely be making death saves now.

I'm not complaining. It is a tough encounter. Some bad rolls on our part are a significant part of how poorly we're doing. Sometimes the dice do this.


----------



## MetaVoid

And Tommi was off on his own and there was very little in a way of killing from distance and I'm alone and...and...imagine if that one orc didn't fall down 

I will be the closest to the tank in this party with AC 18 (not great, but there are spells) - I'm currently sitting at 20. Against +5 modifier and +3 modifier...and I still got hit several times. Sometimes the dice roll the wrong way


----------



## jmucchiello

There were a lot of missed rolls in the first three rounds. All of Escella's eldritch blasts missed (maybe one hit?). That is balanced by the hounds not tripping anybody. Because give that orc advantage on his attacks and we would have been toast.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Starting to work on resolving the round. Hey, a little poll: Who here uses the "dark mode" (black background instead of white)? I just tried it for the first time, and I like it (other than my GM-blocks - the spoiler blocks within it wind up black-font on grey background, which I find hard to read, so I think I'll pull them out of the GM-block.)

Also, @MetaVoid - "Vairar Move: AU12 (yes, I realize I probably trigger OA)" You're in luck - ORB5 got the orc with "shocking grasp" so he can't take OAs...


----------



## jmucchiello

Yeah, I use dark mode. You have to select the text in the GM blocks that are also in spoiler blocks to see them. I thought about reporting it in meta but was distracted I think.


----------



## Neurotic

I used it before, when the forums changed I didn't bother. And it iz better on the phone except for yellow text


----------



## gargoyleking

I use it on my phone and like it best. Didn't know they've fixed it on the web pages, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## gargoyleking

Ok, looks like the only issue is with spoilers in the GM blocks having black text on a black background. Maybe if you do a color tag inside of the spoiler to rock white or light grey text?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Spoiler tags that are not under the GM block are still white text, so I'm gonna just use the GM block as a banner. You'll see.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Note my bonus, I could have failed this roll. Didn't but I also didn't beat by it 10.
> Acrobatics: 1D20+2 = [8]+2 = 10




That's the strange joy of skill contests - as low (or high) as you roll, it's often still possible to not know the outcome. You had a pretty good chance (40%) of throwing him off the cliff, but he's a big heavy orc, so it's not surprising that it didn't happen.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Neurotic said:


> You might consider ways to up your AC  maybe just shield spell? mage armor?




I now have just barely enough gold to get a breastplate. But his AC is actually 15 when dual wielding. Shield spell isn't a ranger spell, and mage armor wouldn't be better than what I'm wearing, really. More Dex is about the only other way.


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> @KahlessNestor You wrote that your Hunter's Mark "faded" but isn't the DC just 10?  (Half the damage taken, minimum 10, so 22 damage would be the minimum to make the dc11. You took 19 high). You got a 14 and a 12. Should be fine.




Right. Thanks for catching that. Been playing too much Savage Worlds and must have thought it was an opposed check LOL I fixed it on my character tracker. Also fixed my AC.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Neurotic said:


> With two players in single digits and third one on one against the orc, i'd say the encounter went perfect. The dogs performed badly, low damage, almost no hits and no one prone...




I was particularly pleased to be able to use my Hordebreaker abilities. Just wish I'd hit more. But it took the dogs out quick, at least.


----------



## jmucchiello

Did both orcs drop? I need to know as that changes my action.


----------



## MetaVoid

FitzTheRuke said:


> Starting to work on resolving the round. Hey, a little poll: Who here uses the "dark mode" (black background instead of white)?




Erm...there is a black mode?

EDIT: wow! much easier on the eyes...but kinda weird


----------



## MetaVoid

jmucchiello said:


> Did both orcs drop? I need to know as that changes my action.



By given stats, Orc 5 should have 4 hp left blocking the bridge
And Orc 2 is standing behind (possibly without weapons)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

MetaVoid said:


> Erm...there is a black mode?
> 
> EDIT: wow! much easier on the eyes...but kinda weird




Yeah, I've never used it before, but I like it.


----------



## Neurotic

I think it is safe to say you can take a short rest  Even talking to elves, that isn't strenuous activity (if you don't feel threatened)


----------



## KahlessNestor

Okay. I will take the rest then


----------



## Neurotic

KahlessNestor said:


> Okay. I will take the rest then



So you feel safe with the elves  Maybe wait some more so that Dandin adds Song of Rest


----------



## gargoyleking

Which he will. Probably as part of his attempt to impress Sir Darfin. And because he knows Angis got so chewed up.

Everyone who spends at least one HD this rest gains...

Song of Rest bonus hp: 1d6 *5*


----------



## MetaVoid

Spending 1HD to top off. 17+11 +5 >> 31 so irrelevant what I roll


----------



## KahlessNestor

I think that Song of Rest should give me back at least 1 HD. I don't recall the numbers I rolled, but it should replace at least one roll and still get me full.


----------



## MetaVoid

KahlessNestor said:


> I think that Song of Rest should give me back at least 1 HD. I don't recall the numbers I rolled, but it should replace at least one roll and still get me full.



4,4,8,4 - you could save the last one


----------



## KahlessNestor

Angis doesn't have nice clothes... LOL He's only got the one set. Maybe I should have him buy some LOL


----------



## FitzTheRuke

If I'm a little slow posting right now, it's because I own a comic book store, and not only are we just getting restarted after lockdown, but DC Comics decided to screw everyone over with a distribution war that's putting my shipping cost up 1400% and we're scrambling to figure out how to deal with that and still stay in business. I'll be back to post speed soon!


----------



## MetaVoid

Uh, wow. Sounds like they just shot themselves in the foot - who will take the order with those expenses? Can you ignore that part of the inventory and focus on some less known (maybe European) comics? Overseas sounds like it would be cheaper than this


----------



## jmucchiello

He has to sell what people want to buy. Most comic book buyers have an automatic buy list (at good comic stores). So there's probably a few hundred customers who want Batman #n+1 every month. His profit margin for all those Batman comics has just plummeted based on what he says. Does he continue to autopull Batman for his existing customers and eat the loss or does he tell them. "I no longer sell Batman that you've been coming into my shop and buying every month for the last 15 years."? It's a rock and a hard place, for sure. (In addition, he probably has customers who get a 5-20% discount because they buy a lot of books frequently. What percentage of those books are DC books?)


----------



## Neurotic

Or he can say "sorry guys, this is the situation, the price just went up to 140.99" 

Not an easy thing to decide


----------



## jmucchiello

Not selling the book cuts into profit similar to how getting your margin reduced cuts into profit.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You're all on the right track regarding the thought processes. I consider my job to get people the comics they will enjoy, so I've got to keep getting DCs. We're working on some options to get that shipping cost down, though there's no way it'll go down to what it was before. I will probably raise my price on DCs, but not by the whole cost. I'll split the difference with the customers - raising my price, but lowering my margins, netting less profit, but keeping things going. (Just what I need, less profit right after losing money every month this year so far (other than February, actually). I always lose money in January, but usually make it back in March, and make extra in April and May, but COVID killed that pattern. Still, not in danger of going out of business yet, so First World Problems.


----------



## gargoyleking

Sounds tough. Covid's changed the way we do business in general. Even places like Best Buy are still on curbside pickup. Still, it's a pretty stupid time to start a trade war over comic books. I'd boycott them but I don't buy them anyways.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> I'd boycott them but I don't buy them anyways.




The trouble with boycotting them (I mean if you were getting any) would be that (I mean all comic shops here, most of you will likely never have the opportunity to go to MY store) we stores need all the sales that we can get right now, so a boycott would only be helpful if 1) You made sure to tell us at least a month ahead so we can adjust orders, and 2) you bought something else instead, preferably something you told us you would buy a month in advance so, again, we could adjust our orders.

Sadly, anything else could be damaging. Worse, the less DCs we get the higher the shipping we pay on a per-book basis, so unless EVERYONE boycotts DC (not going to happen) a small boycott risks making the DCs we DO bring in even LESS profitable by reducing our bulk. 

As you can see, it's quite the juggling act. Good thing I can juggle.


----------



## MetaVoid

You would need state wide boycott so that the main headquarter feel the heat. One shop won't make a difference.


----------



## gargoyleking

I would definitely do my best to do that for you.


----------



## KahlessNestor

2020. The year that keeps on giving. My aunt died on Sunday, so I'll be flying home this afternoon. I'll be back on July 5 to start catching up on everything. I will be available on Discord, etc, but won't be writing.


----------



## KahlessNestor

2020. The year that keeps on giving. My aunt died on Sunday, so I'll be flying home this afternoon. I'll be back on July 5 to start catching up on everything. I will be available on Discord, etc, but won't be writing.


----------



## gargoyleking




----------



## MetaVoid

My condolences


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm going to try to get things moving again. Sorry I've been slow lately. Busy times, and not in a good way. I definitely don't want to quit though, so I hope you all stick with me!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I started writing an intro to the next bit, but it occurs to me that you might want to travel differently than I expect. @Kobold Stew mentioned something about surprise? Let's do a quick discussion here so I can plan how to stage the next encounter.

You are heading for the south-eastern group that is camped on the road to Newfield (you avoided them on the way up by leaving the road and going around the forest on the western side, while the road goes around it to the east.)

It's a journey from the estate of just under a mile. The road runs along a ridge, with the land sloping steeply upward to the east, and steeply downward to the west, overlooking the estate gardens. There's plenty of cover, but you can observe the gardens to  a certain extent, and you can see the Swan's Nest (not well, but you can see where it is) for a little while from a certain spot along the road.

The encampment is supposedly just north of a creek that runs down to the Swan's Nest. There are orcish runners that will occasionally move between camps, so there's a chance you will run into one of them if you go right down the road.

A few ideas off the top of my head: (I like skill checks, so I will probably ask for some no matter what).

1) Go for speed. March right down the road and engage them.  Athletics or Con Checks.
2) Go for stealth. Get off the road and take side-trails moving with caution. Stealth or Survival Checks.
3) Something you come up with that I haven't thought of.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Tommi has the boon of the elk still, which means we can all Pass Without Trace. He can't cast it every time (technically 3 times, but I want it only to be 2 max), but +10 on stealth checks might be worthwhile. Depending on how Tommi avoids being hit, that can last an hour (15 mins in, 45 mins away?). 

Tommi is also fine with speed, esp if we were to hit the base we feel is at least partially depleted.


----------



## jmucchiello

Escella is all for stealth.


----------



## gargoyleking

Dandin would also opt for stealth and assuming the elves are all stealthy in addition to being warriors, we could do a lot of good sneaking up this way. And with the Message spell, Dandin should be able to give a help action to at least one other character to even oit any penalties they might be suffering.


----------



## MetaVoid

I'm fine with stealth - as long as I can be far away from the action (stealth +0) 

The lord has misty step and teleport - we could literally pop in the middle of the camp


----------



## FitzTheRuke

MetaVoid said:


> I'm fine with stealth - as long as I can be far away from the action (stealth +0)
> 
> The lord has misty step and teleport - we could literally pop in the middle of the camp




Well, his Dex is +3, so his Stealth is +3 - not +0. He's always been a pretty straightforward guy, but he's also known this road for over 500  years. (He may not look it, but he's a pretty old elf). He's not familiar with all the recent animal trials (it's probably been a hundred years or more since he had any reason to leave the road) but it would be impossible for him to get lost on one, and he'll know instinctively where the road is relative to where the party is, even if they leave it far behind.

Okay, Pass Without Trace it is. There's almost no point, but feel free to give me Stealth checks at +10. 

Here's the sun-elf guards: 
Stealth Checks (with PWOT)
SEG1: 1D20+11 = [15]+11 = 26
SEG2: 1D20+11 = [15]+11 = 26
SEG3: 1D20+11 = [3]+11 = 14


----------



## MetaVoid

I meant my stealth is +0  - "as long as *I* can be far away"

Stealth: 1D20+10 = [2]+10 = 12 - yeah, nothing can save a full plated elf with long weapon carrying a fluttering flag


----------



## Kobold Stew

Tommi: 1d20+14=24.


----------



## jmucchiello

Stealth for Escella: 1D20+16 = [10]+16 = 26


----------



## gargoyleking

Apparently, With Pass, Dandin becomes the shadow. Either that, or he's just a try hard with the Elf Lord nearby.



Stealth+PWT: 1d20+14 *34*

That said, if nothing else add a d6 to Meta's roll for Bardic Inspiration.

BI: 1d6 *1*

Er, Every little bit, right?  Can we use Dandin acting as a stealth coach through Message to add a help action though?


----------



## jmucchiello

Bardic Inspiration for stealth, "Hide! Hide yourself! Don't step on the twig."


----------



## gargoyleking

Hey, at least he isn't playing music.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

MetaVoid said:


> I meant my stealth is +0  - "as long as *I* can be far away"




Oh right, I meant Darfin's is +3. Vairar is +0? Pretty bad for an elf. 

So we have 13, 14, 24, 26, 26, 26, 34. Missing Angis, Darfin, and ORB5. Just to get things moving, I'll roll.... (Turns out they all have +3...)


Stealth Checks:
Angis: 1D20+13 = [7]+13 = 20
Darfin: 1D20+13 = [12]+13 = 25
ORB5: 1D20+13 = [13]+13 = 26
 

So that's 13, 14, 20, 24, 25, 26, 26, 26, 26, 34 for 5 PCs and 5 NPCs. Looks pretty good overall.


----------



## Kobold Stew

We move with the blessing of the Elk. (2 uses left).


----------



## MetaVoid

dex 10 with elven +2


----------



## FitzTheRuke

MetaVoid said:


> dex 10 with elven +2




Elven +2? I don't know what you mean.

Also... did Viarar have disadvantage from heavy armour?


----------



## MetaVoid

I meant racial elf bonus +2 dex
Yes, Vairar has disadvantage, but I can hardly roll worse than 2 

Stealth disadv: 1D20+10 = [6]+10 = 16


----------



## FitzTheRuke

MetaVoid said:


> I meant racial elf bonus +2 dex




Oh, you mean you put an 8 in his Dex, so he's about as non-graceful as elves get.

(Or you mean his Dex should be 12, but then you'd be rolling at +1, so I assume you mean the above.)

I feel that he should have been pretty graceful in his youth, but the sum of his injuries has made him inflexible and probably has a slight limp.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, let's get an encounter going. A few quick notes:

The land goes downward to the south-west (down on the map) and steeply upward to the north-east (up on the map). It's a steep climb up to the road from where most of you are. My intention is that you have to travel along under that grey cliff (moving toward the right on the map) and then switch-back above it behind the boulder that Dandin, Escella, and two of the guards are behind. Yes, that puts Vairar in the back (punishment for the lowest roll, I guess). Does that make sense?

I'm giving you Surprise, so none of the orcs will act this round. I suppose it's possible that everyone could conceivably take actions that still won't alert them, but as we're moving into combat-rounds, that would take actually taking the hide action on your turn (no free Stealth anymore, action-economy-wise - you still have +10 to the check, though.) So if you want to Hide, go ahead, but it follows the usual rules (by which I mean, you must move into a place that has cover and take the Hide Action on your turn). The good news is, most places anywhere near you can provide cover - the bad news is it's pretty much all Difficult Terrain as well. 

All the orcs that are currently on the map can be easily spotted if it makes sense for you to be somewhere that can spot them (obviously you can't see anything at all from where Darfin is at the bottom of the little cliff, for example) and the ones in the top-right corner are both in shadows, and behind a lot of bushes, but they're talking (they're not saying anything interesting at the moment, if you understand orcish). 

All this is to say, if you think your character has a reason to be aware of any orc on the map, then I agree - that character is aware of that orc. Use your judgement about it. I trust you. After I see what you all do, I'll decide if/when the orcs become aware of you. It all depends....


----------



## Kobold Stew

To the group: I think the only question for us is whether we spend one turn hiding and getting closer to the road, or if we begin attacks this round. I think I can get Tommi into position to attack Q18, but no one else will be within his reach in round 1. Thoughts, team?


----------



## MetaVoid

First, a question: Vairar has to move east first and then can see/attack? Or he can go straight north? It looks like he is at the bottom of the cliff which means he doesn't see anything or anyone 

Actions: everyone ready ranged attacks and let Vairar sneak up with the elflord and Angis. If we fail, you get your shots. If not, we're closer to the action. I can open with guiding bolt...or bless if I cannot attack.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Looks like we need to go around the cliffs.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yeah sorry if this is a bit complicated. I originally had you up on the road but I figured that sneaking up made more sense if you were off it. They are watching the road.

Yes Vairar needs to go east around the cliff before going north. (That or climb 30 feet to go 10 feet north). I will waive the difficult terrain penalty while moving along the base of the cliff (relatively flat and sparse of vegetation) so you can catch up quicker. As can Angis and Delfin. 


Tommi is just rounding the bend and can move any direction, but unless he follows Escella to behind the boulder, he's gotta push through the underbrush. Interestingly his spell boon causes the bushes to barely move as goes through. Without it, the orcs would probably notice. This goes for everyone else too, though Dandin is mostly slipping under (his high roll).


----------



## Kobold Stew

yes -- sorry;  I missed difficult terrain. it'll be no attack this round.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Can someone please explain why we are giving away the opportunity of surprise?
What was the point of using stealth and Pass Without Trace to get here if it is just to be squandered like this, in a round where not everyone can act?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I think this is my fault - I felt like I was being super generous by putting you in a great sneaky-looking spot close to the enemy and not having been seen, but then I made the terrain too difficult for people to act. No one wants to move ONLY 15 feet and then hide, even if it would work, because they'd probably just have to do that same thing again next round because they still wouldn't be anywhere where they can act. So I'll tell you what: 

Everyone can take two turns - just don't do anything that would obviously reveal yourself on your first turn.

I will post this story bit: "The Boon of the Elk was so amazingly useful that the orcs did not notice as the Daggerfordians and the Elves worked their way up the steep slope toward the road - they slipped through the thick underbrush, which only swayed slightly as if a mild breeze were passing through."

I'll move Angis up until @KahlessNestor returns.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

To answer @jmucchiello - The Sun Elf Guards are armed with spears (like one-handed pikes) and shields. (I'll assume they have a brace of 3 javelins each as well).  Sir Darfin carries a longsword and a free hand for casting spells (though he doesn't really need it, he can use his sword as an implement. Still, it's how he prefers it). 

If you want to move forward with Escella and hide before readying the darkness spell, you can insert that in as your first action and we'll call the spell-readying your second turn's action.

Does that make sense to everyone? I hope I haven't made it confusing.


----------



## jmucchiello

Escella has no reason to get closer to the action whatsoever. She is a ranged specialist normally. And I thought Dandin already started the commotion this round.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Escella has no reason to get closer to the action whatsoever. She is a ranged specialist normally. And I thought Dandin already started the commotion this round.




Well, what Dandin did doesn't really give anyone away. It's fine, though - I'll consider Escella's turn to be what gets things started for real. It's true that unlike some of the others, I put you somewhere where you could act. I don't want to make it seem like the Boon of the Elk was a waste.


----------



## Neurotic

Lets assume everyone readied things to do and initiated things only when everyone was ready or someone was spotted?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Taking a look at what everyone's posted, and what poor Vairar has to go through to catch up, I think I will just roll the round. The way I do initiative, you're all probably going to get to go first anyway, so it'll still be a bit like surprise. Also, you're all hidden ATM, so if you do ranged attacks, you'll get advantage. That's a lot of benefits. The Pass without Trace allowed you to get up to the camp without warning, as well. Good Enough.

I will move Vairar and his guard forward two rounds of movement, and put Tommi in an advantageous spot. I'll agree with @gargoyleking about the use of Heat Metal on wrist-claws if he likes. 

Let's just move forward.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

There. You should generally be able to attack from there.


----------



## jmucchiello

I actually think Escella is already too close to the action. She should have been in that back line of folks. All of her stuff is ranged.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> I actually think Escella is already too close to the action. She should have been in that back line of folks. All of her stuff is ranged.




She can move behind the rocks as everyone moves out. The elves are not gonna stay back once the fighting starts. If she were any further back she'd be standing with he back to a 30 foot cliff. Or she'd be down it where she can't do anything.

Edit to add:  The rocky overhang (cave-like but doesn't go back far) is dimly lit  the only reason it's hard to see into (aside from your spell covering the opening) is because it is off the road far enough to be concealed by layers of brush. Through the brush you could spot the orcs near the entrance but not further in.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I am back now and digging myself out of the backlog of my various games, so patience as I catch up.


----------



## gargoyleking

@Khaless Nestor

You should get get sneak attack if for no other reason than Fitz said ranged attacks can have advantage.
(As in, roll again and try for a crit.)


----------



## KahlessNestor

I thought I did roll at Advantage. Angis doesn't have Sneak Attack though. Ranger, not rogue


----------



## gargoyleking

Bleh!  I'm getting you mixed up with @Kobold Stew now...  Sorry.


----------



## jmucchiello

Isn't moving while blind half speed? How did the ogre get through the 30ish feet of darkness in one turn when it started on the other side of the darkness?

Why is Orc3 listed as being at N8?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> 1) Isn't moving while blind half speed?
> 2) How did the ogre get through the 30ish feet of darkness in one turn when it started on the other side of the darkness?
> 3) Why is Orc3 listed as being at N8?




1) Not that I've ever heard of. "Blinded: A blinded creature can't see and automatically fails any ability check that requires sight. Attack rolls against the creature have advantage, and the creature's attack rolls have disadvantage."
2) By walking. But she's not out of your darkness. She's in it. There's a reason you can't see an ogre on the map. She's in the darkness bubble.
3) By the simple fact that I failed to update that one's position (it's W22). It started at N8. I knew I'd miss _somethng._


----------



## gargoyleking

Might as well get your auto-advantage shots in while you can. It's going to be a crazy fight.


----------



## jmucchiello

Versionitis.

I was expecting an Escella spoiler block. It didn't occur to me that the ogre wasn't on the map.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Versionitis.
> 
> I was expecting an Escella spoiler block. It didn't occur to me that the ogre wasn't on the map.




I trusted that the other players would read that only she could see it, but the Icon for the Ogre is _literally_ layered under the layer of your spell effect. It amused me. I could just as easily have put it on top. She'll almost certainly stomp forward next round anyway. Feel free to warn everyone. (EDIT: I see that you did.)


----------



## gargoyleking

Are we waiting on anyone else to post before the round gets rolled?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Naw just me. Been super busy. I am on holidays starting Monday so I should catch up soon.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Got it done! Sorry it took so long. I had worked on it several times, which actually cost me a lot of time because I kept forgetting what I'd done and what I hadn't. (There's a reason why I mean to resolve rounds in bite-sized-chunks, rather than all at once - I tend to get lost when I do it that way).

Hopefully I can keep up better going forward!


----------



## gargoyleking

So... Dandin could probably cast heat metal on the bear, but I'm not sure he could bring himself to be cruel to an animal. Don't suppose the Orogs are wearing metal?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> So... Dandin could probably cast heat metal on the bear, but I'm not sure he could bring himself to be cruel to an animal. Don't suppose the Orogs are wearing metal?




Not these ones, I'm afraid. Gimme a dc11 Int (Religion) check and I'll tell you more about these orcs.


----------



## gargoyleking

Int(Religion): 1d20+2 *19*

I was also considering using heat metal on the chain to make it let go, but the bear seems more than happy to maul people.  Unless it looks like the Orog is controlling it through the chain?


----------



## jmucchiello

Was my post acknowledged? Is Escella at R21 like I posted last round or at S25 like posted in the lasted map update?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Was my post acknowledged? Is Escella at R21 like I posted last round or at S25 like posted in the lasted map update?




Sure, she can duck behind the rock, but she can't see through the crevice while Tommi is there swinging his sling.

EDIT: Looks like he's dashed off, so she can take up his position. She can see straight up T and straight across 21 (and everything in between) if she moves to S22 (and have +5 AC against everyone on the other side of the rock).


----------



## jmucchiello

My point was that she moved behind the rock LAST round. But you placed her somewhere else on the map update.









						D&D 5E - (IC) Scourge of Daggerford
					

Does Tommi (S22) have LOS on Orc 1 (V21) form his current position?[/occ]




					www.enworld.org


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> My point was that she moved behind the rock LAST round. But you placed her somewhere else on the map update.




Yes, I get that. She can be at the place you put her when you start your turn if it pleases you. She just can't see anything from there.


----------



## jmucchiello

So she got hit by an arrow with total cover? Nevermind. She'll stay where she is on the map.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> So she got hit by an arrow with total cover? Nevermind. She'll stay where she is on the map.




I've been trying to accommodate your wishes. As far as I can tell, you were trying to get two opposing things: Line of sight to the Ogre for your chaos bolt, and total cover. I chose to go with the former, which is why I placed her at S25, but if you really want to be at S21, I'm not going to argue. It's just not that important. She has "total cover" from the fighting on the ground when she's behind the rock, but not from the archer who's 30 feet up a cliff. She has +5 AC against him, and he hit a 22. If you'd like to shoot back at the archer, that's fine. Either way, she can take up Tommi's position at the crevice (that works like an arrow loop) and have a pretty good range of line-of-sight, so it's all good.


----------



## jmucchiello

I'm not arguing. I'm saying leave it as is. But (okay I'm still discussing I guess) she could have fired the Chaos Bolt at the ogre and then moved to R21. But that's not what happened and retconning isn't worth it. 

Since the darkness is dispelled it doesn't matter.


----------



## Neurotic

I am traveling tomorrow with unknown net access upon arrival. I may be less active for the next ten days.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So... It should come as no surprise to you all that I'm struggling to keep up with my games. Part of it is low-pandemic morale (1), and part of it is work (2). I don't want to quit, though. I'll try to get the current combat wrapped up, and then I think we'll have to take a break from at least one of the games for now.

As @gargoyleking, @Kobold Stew, @KahlessNestor, and @Neurotic play both my current games, I welcome your input in particular when it comes to "which game" we should keep, but everyone's input will be considered, of course.

Here are our options: 

1) Continue with Scourge of Daggerford and put Fitz's Folly on haitus.  (@Prickly Pear can jump over) 
2) Continue with Fitz's Folly & put Scourge on hold. (@jmucchiello & @MetaVoid can move over) 
3) Put 'em both on hold and either: a) Run Dracolich3: Tomb of Deridius or b) play any other 5e game you folks are interested in trying (I have all the books, plus other stuff).
4) Take a break and come back to it in a few months.

I'm happy with any of those choices. The reason I put 3-b in there is on the off-chance that something new will kick me into gear to get those creative juices flowing. (It's got a good chance of doing that!)

Let me know what you think.

Fitz!

Notes: 

(1) My part of the world is doing okay pandemic-wise, but I'm personally not - I was sick in March, and I have struggled with the after-effects of that illness for six months. Testing wasn't available at the time for those who hadn't travelled, but it's very possible I had covid. I've never had anything like it, and I've never taken six months to recover from something before. Before you worry - I'm not bad - I just can't shake lingering symptoms (basically a mild sore throat and terrible post-nasal drip, and a bit of chest-wheeze, all of which changes in severity day-by-day and week-to-week. Every time I feel like I'm getting better I get worse again. It's not stopping my daily activities, so it could be worse, but it IS affecting my overall morale. 

(2) As most of you know, I own a comic and game store. Now, obviously, we have lost quite a bit of money this spring by being shut down, but that wasn't the worst thing - DC Comics' distribution changes have been worse -essentially doubling my work-load for less money. Combine that with things like the Theros book being online for months before it was out in print (so it hasn't sold well) and other struggles in the industry - long and the short is, while we are doing well (all things considered), I'm working much harder to keep things going. Believe it or not, I'm not actually complaining - things are better than I would expect, when you take all the troubles into account. Essentially it means that my hard work is paying off, it's just not ending any time soon.


----------



## KahlessNestor

That's weird. What's up with Theros? I thought WOTC policy was that stores got a 2 week jump on Amazon, plus a special cover. Was it the pandemic?

Anyway, my preference would be for keep Scourge, have Fitz go on hiatus, since Angis was my creation, while I simply picked up Dellrak from the original player. I wouldn't be averse to a new game and new character, though. Always more to try.

Hope things smooth out for you! I get what you're going through a little. I might have had a brush with COVID right before Easter, but it was just a bad cough over one weekend (never coughed like that before), but no other symptoms (though Nosey Nellies at work forced me home for a week, missing out on Easter holiday pay. Grrr). And I've had a random, occasional cough since, with a touch of shortness of breath. Nothing that stops me from doing anything, of course. Just an annoyance (and don't want to be heard coughing again, even if it's because I aspirated my drink or something, because everyone is way too paranoid).

Sorry for the rant there. Get well, and hope things straighten out.


----------



## Neurotic

I answered in the other thread, but just wanted to say that starting new game would be my last choice...except stopping fully ofcourse


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> That's weird. What's up with Theros? I thought WOTC policy was that stores got a 2 week jump on Amazon, plus a special cover. Was it the pandemic?




Yeah, the books are printed in China so they got held up during the lockdowns. WotC put them out digitally (on Beyond, Roll20, etc) on the original release but print copies came 2 months late. By that time, even I had already read it. 

On top of that, without live games on the store, many D&D players have just not come in to the store at all. Maybe they will pick it up eventually, but usually most our sales are week-old release.

Another problem was that we were never able to reduce our order (placed pre-pandemic). 



> .... And I've had a random, occasional cough since, with a touch of shortness of breath. Nothing that stops me from doing anything, of course. Just an annoyance (and don't want to be heard coughing again, even if it's because I aspirated my drink or something, because everyone is way too paranoid).




Yeah that's been tough too... for awhile there every time K had a symptom "flare-up" I was forced to isolate - until it became a near-certainty that I am not currently contagious. I missed a lot of work that I am still catching up on. Of course, working retail, there are a ton of extra steps to everything now, and whole new hoops we need to jump through just to do any business at all. (At least people are buying board games and supporting local businesses!)


----------



## Kobold Stew

Answered in other thread.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I should also be clear, I wouldn't be averse to continuing Fitz's Folly, either.


----------



## MetaVoid

Wow, sorry, I stopped receiving notifications...

So...I'm obviously all for Daggerfordians - if we transfer, I'd ask to transfer Vairar as-is - I have other characters waiting, but this one was not played enough 

Sorry to hear about Covid trouble  I hope you, @FitzTheRuke get better. I know you said Covid cure doesn't help, but there may be symptomatic cures? Good luck anyhow.

Nominally, we have only score or so of death cases...but it is mostly due to poor testing, not the real status


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, general consensus is to keep this game going. I like it. It might be the best fit for PBP (being more episodic than the 5e Adventure Hardcovers, which I estimate would actually take around 10 years to run the whole things at the rate PBP moves. Seriously.)

I will try to get this round rolled ASAP. Sorry for all the delays.


----------



## MetaVoid

OK, I'm posting my turn right now.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sorry that took so long, gang. It wasn't even a particularly hard round to resolve (I've had a LOT worse) - it's just that every time I set myself to do it, something came up again and again. I started to lose morale, I can't lie. Anyway, hopefully, if you're all still with me, I'll get this game moving at a reasonable pace again. (It should be easier when I put my other game on pause - soon. I'm gonna finish up to a good stopping point first.)

There's a lot of this story left to tell, so I hope you're all with me!


----------



## gargoyleking

No worries. Though I'm pretty sure we're going to have to retreat back to the manor after this fight to lick our wounds. I wasn't quite sure what to do with my next round, but I think it's time to go all in.


----------



## Neurotic

@MetaVoid who has bless?


----------



## MetaVoid

Neurotic said:


> @MetaVoid who has bless?




Dandin @gargoyleking  and Angis @KahlessNestor
And Vairar

Also, I didn't roll to maintain it after damage
Con save to maintain concentration: 1D20+2 = [9]+2 = 11
 - just barely


----------



## gargoyleking

@jmucchiello you should have advantage on your attack from Orb5.


----------



## jmucchiello

Oh. That certainly helps. Or does it?


----------



## gargoyleking

It's always worth a throw of the dice. I've seen misses turn into crits.


----------



## jmucchiello

The RNG hates Escella.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Poor Escella. She's not having a good day, is she?


----------



## jmucchiello

I could have RPed her crying behind the rock and the outcome would have been the same.


----------



## gargoyleking

Just realized that Heat Metal is a concentration spell. Can I chabge that to a Produce Fire instead?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Just realized that Heat Metal is a concentration spell. Can I chabge that to a Produce Fire instead?




Sure.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Just @MetaVoid Vairar to go for me to roll the round (trying to get moving at a decent pace again!).

@Neurotic ... as an aside, I have no idea what you intend with that Wall of Force. Up/Down/Under/Over? I'm not sure "Wall" spells were intended to be used that way. I'm not against it, exactly, I just can't quite figure it out.


----------



## jmucchiello

I think he was referring to square borders. Start at an intersection then go Up Up Down Down Left Right Left Right B A Start. Or something like that.


----------



## Neurotic

I actually meant as references to the creatures on the map

so, ogres "left" is its western border
"under" the bear means it runs horizontally along bears token lower edge etc

The wall ofcourse is standing as a wall, as a barrier between enemies and allies. Effectively, enemies are enclosed with semi-controlled enraged bear in pain 

That is, the wall stands on the ground and goes up 10 feet. I'm guessing ogre could climb over or even throw something over. But the bear cannot climb on sheer plane and the rest of the enemies are short...


----------



## jmucchiello

That's what I said. Around the borders to the grid.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Oh of course. Sorry. A bit thick, I was. 

(Although, as someone who lives very near bears, I disagree with the idea that a bear couldn't climb over a 10-foot wall. It could stand up, reach up, grab the top, and pull itself over - if it was motivated to do so. In this case, it might just stop to try to scratch off its hot-collar instead!)


----------



## Neurotic

Bear climbs with his claws, in this case, he doesn't have any purchase for his lower (back) legs in a force wall.
Also, top is only 1/4 inch thick, easier for hands to grasp, but not necessarily paws with claws


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I get your reasoning but I think that if ANYTHING could climb it, a bear could - they're amazing climbers. Still, like I said, I don't think the bear would feel a need to. He's blocked from his target and he's not being driven on by his "handler" (ATM), and he's got a hot collar that's painful enough (even with the shaman-type taking half the pain) that he'll probably want to get rid of that. (Also, the wall's invisible, so the bear wouldn't know that it's "only" 10-feet up. I can't imagine why he would even try reaching up to the top unless he could tell where it was and wanted to go over it.)


----------



## MetaVoid

First thing in the morning, sorry for the holdup. Good night


----------



## KahlessNestor

Just curious, but what kind of bears are you talking about? I know black bears are adept climbers, but I don't think grizzlies and larger (Kodiaks, polar bears) are that good (too big). And if this is a cave bear, I would think the same thing. I've been told it's good to run up a tree from a grizzly, but not a black bear.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> Just curious, but what kind of bears are you talking about? I know black bears are adept climbers, but I don't think grizzlies and larger (Kodiaks, polar bears) are that good (too big). And if this is a cave bear, I would think the same thing. I've been told it's good to run up a tree from a grizzly, but not a black bear.




You do have a point there. The bears that I am used to (saw one the other day while walking the dog) are Black Bears, and they would hop over a 10-foot-fence (invisible or not) in no time at all if there was food on the other side. I suppose I assumed that the only barrier to climbing for bigger bears was whether or not the thing they were climbing could support their weight. (Something an indestructible magical wall ought to do). 

At any rate, it doesn't matter - I don't think the bear would WANT to climb the wall, so even if it _could_ do it, it's not going to without being cajoled into doing it. (And all the orcs are a bit busy at the moment.)


----------



## Prickly Pear

Titus and Lionel has joined the fight.

Thanks for letting me join!


----------



## gargoyleking

Was the shaman concentrating on anything by chance? I was under the impression that there might be something to disrupt.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Was the shaman concentrating on anything by chance? I was under the impression that there might be something to disrupt.




The shaman and the bear are connectef by _warding bond_. (The spell does potential damage to the caster so it would not be very good if it was a concentration spell.)


----------



## gargoyleking

Ah, in that case, I call the dual platinum bands. Even if one 'is' bear-sized. `;~p


----------



## Kobold Stew

@Neurotic : I'm not sure what you are saying in the IC post to me. I think you are mistaken.


----------



## gargoyleking

The ogre/bear/orcclaw are all behind a wall of force. Only things Tommi can attack right now is the Orog that Dandin just attacked and the archer.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> @Neurotic : I'm not sure what you are saying in the IC post to me. I think you are mistaken.




Let me see... looks like he's trying to say that you can't shoot a stone through the Wall of Force. While that seems objectively true, it seems to me that there's not much reason that you can't sling a stone _over_ it. (I don't imagine sling stones travel terribly linear at the best of times). Now, obviously, the Wall provides quite a bit of cover. Probably total cover for the Orc Claw, but probably only +5 AC for the Ogress. So Tommi can hit the Ogress. There'd be no Sneak Attack from allies (no one counts as "adjacent" to the Ogress, what with the wall in the way) but Tommi did take the time to find some cover to hide in last round, and he's way beyond the Ogress' passive perception. She's aware he's over there somewhere, but not exactly where he disappeared behind the brush beside the rock. Done.


----------



## Kobold Stew

My bad -- sorry. I'm fine also if the attack is simply spoiled. No harm, no foul. I'm still heading towards the sniper, not hiding, but on the other side of the road now.


----------



## gargoyleking

Honestly, you should still be able to sling against the archer even before the move. And it has Orb 5 adhacent to it, so sneak attack is viable.


----------



## Kobold Stew

With a range of 30'? That seemed to be a bit of a stretch. I need to be using the sling in order to have the SA bonus on damage (I could throw the stone at 60' but that then means I don't have sneak attack).


----------



## gargoyleking

Yeah,maybe not. Still, you should be able to get the range. Dandin would have, but somebody has to keep the Orog busy.


----------



## jmucchiello

I considered having Escella stealth to the other side, but her strength is terrible for climbing the cliff. The only other way up there is through the main battle.


----------



## KahlessNestor

How many bolts do we have for the mounted crossbow? I recall Lionel using 2, and I think Angis used one on the way to the elven estate.


----------



## KahlessNestor

> Also, lets hope no one speaks Orc





Angis speaks Orc...


----------



## gargoyleking

Kobold Stew said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sorry -- I thought we spoke about the possibility of hitting another camp.
> Never seen that for Halfling luck! Impressive.




We did, but that might have been a bit presumptive on our parts. Dandin's down to 1 1st and 1 2nd slot, low on health and no inpiration until he gets a full rest.

I think we might have assumed a smaller force of just orcs. There was no "They have an ogre with a pet grizzly".


----------



## Kobold Stew

Possibly it was a presumptive, but the tone I read in "where would we be going" suggested that Tommi (and I) was wrong even for suggesting it. 

I was trying to articulate our intentions that had existed at the start of the combat. It's okay if that now changes.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

.I may have overestimated how useful Sir Darfin would be in that encounter. I think it was a combination of bad rolls (from both Escella and Darfin) and Neurotic not wanting to make an NPC overshadow the PCs (which is fair, I'd have done the same) that made the encounter last so long. I hope it wasn't too much of a grind. I liked the main thrust of its design (and it has a few things to say story-wise about the organization of the orcs), but I admit that it probably went on a bit long.


----------



## Neurotic

On my part, Darfin could've taken the ogre AND the bear by himself with fire shield and stoneskin. But the guards would probably die and he would spend most of his high level spells on that. I limited the battlefield as I could without becoming the center of attention. And if more than 1 firebolt landed it would make a big difference (2d10 average is 11 damage and I missed I think 4 of those )


----------



## gargoyleking

Yeah, one aspect of 5e is that high level characters aren't as rediculously accurate as they would be in earlier editions.


----------



## jmucchiello

The die roller hated Escella. I was disappointed that the darkness didn't slow them down more. But even with advantage, she didn't do much damage to them while in the darkness. Other than the one big hit six rounds into the combat, she was rather sad. She was similarly ineffective at the back entrance. So she has a theme.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> The die roller hated Escella. I was disappointed that the darkness didn't slow them down more. But even with advantage, she didn't do much damage to them while in the darkness. Other than the one big hit six rounds into the combat, she was rather sad. She was similarly ineffective at the back entrance. So she has a theme.




I understand how you feel about the darkness. I would have been more generous with it, but for 2 things: 1) They are orcs. I don't feel like darkness bothers orcs much, even if it makes it so they can't see when they usually can. I mean, I followed the rules for the spell with them, but I didn't add anything extra to it, bumbling-about. 2) As soon as the fight started, they left the overhang (kind of like a cave, a bit) to come out to fight. They purposely occupied the space as a good place to ambush the road, so I don't think it would be hard to leave, nor would they be unfamiliar with the ways down to the road (most of which weren't in the darkness anyway). 

That spells kind of weird, because RAW, it's actually totally useless (does nothing at all as far as I can tell - you get advantage against them because they can't see you, but you get disadvantage because you can't see them, they'd also get advantage attacking you because you can't see them, but disadvantage attacking because they can't see. Basically, everything it does cancels each-other out.  So essentially, the DM ALWAYS has to come up with some way to make it work using their judgement. It's tricky to balance between "throwing the whole encounter into chaos" and "everyone effected just walks out of it"

I think if you look back you'd see that it took awhile for the orcs to get organized enough to get out of it. I didn't have them run out right away. Not all of them, at least.


----------



## gargoyleking

Yeah, sadly regular darkmess doesn't do much good unless you can find a way to keep them in the area or confuse their sense of direction. Mord had some good luck with it, but that's mainly because his darkness spells eat things, and the last time he used it, somebody threw up a wall of force to keep the bad guys guessing.

Though don't forget that Warlocks do have a way to see even in magical darkness. Which I think is better for them to just cast it around themselves, or where they intend to go so they can mess with things that can't see them even though they can see just fine.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Yeah, sadly regular darkmess doesn't do much good unless you can find a way to keep them in the area or confuse their sense of direction. Mord had some good luck with it, but that's mainly because his darkness spells eat things, and the last time he used it, somebody threw up a wall of force to keep the bad guys guessing.
> 
> Though don't forget that Warlocks do have a way to see even in magical darkness. Which I think is better for them to just cast it around themselves, or where they intend to go so they can mess with things that can't see them even though they can see just fine.




Yes, that warlock ability "fixes" the spell relative to the warlock, but still doesn't help everyone else (or like you say, keep them from just leaving the darkness. 

As an aside, that munchy darkness is terrifying to imagine. I always feel very sorry for the monsters inside it.


----------



## MetaVoid

I survived the heroics - one more hit would be fatal. I actually counted on the lord to shoot it down, the ballista was good save 

Now, if someone would be so kind to shout "we need the survivors" since Vairar is apt to just kill it.


----------



## gargoyleking

LOL Dandin would do that, but is kind of preoccupied.

Speaking of which... Fitz, what's it take for a halfling bard to get a grizzly for an animal companion?


----------



## MetaVoid

gargoyleking said:


> Speaking of which... Fitz, what's it take for a halfling bard to get a grizzly for an animal companion?



Paladin levels and mount feature? Druid/ranger multiclass? DM Fiat (or maybe Ford ) Charm animal on a stick/collar?


----------



## jmucchiello

Escella can see through her darkness when it is cast using sorcery points. It's a feature of her sorcery origin: Shadow Magic. I see now she should use it hide inside and shoot EBs out of.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> LOL Dandin would do that, but is kind of preoccupied.
> 
> Speaking of which... Fitz, what's it take for a halfling bard to get a grizzly for an animal companion?




I admit I like the idea, and story-wise, it was already partly trained by the orcs (it just didn't like getting a hot collar or being stuck in a space that it couldn't figure out why it couldn't leave, and probably held a grudge against that particular orc - always better handled by the ogress.) Combine all THAT with the boon of the elk (the elk's whole being is a spirit of calm and kindness)....

But I don't just want to give you a bear with no restrictions. For now, you can lead him along back to the manor-house. I'll think about it.


----------



## gargoyleking

Alright. Works for me for now. Hmm, I actually have been looking around for a second and don't see any easy way to earn an animal companion of any kind. The ranger can get one at lv 3 but that's a pretty hefty dip into a class that doesn't do much good for Dandin's playstyle. Dunno.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Alright. Works for me for now. Hmm, I actually have been looking around for a second and don't see any easy way to earn an animal companion of any kind. The ranger can get one at lv 3 but that's a pretty hefty dip into a class that doesn't do much good for Dandin's playstyle. Dunno.




Not to mention, unless I let you rebuild Dandin (say, on level-up, with 3 levels of Ranger and 2 of Bard, built from scratch doing your best to still feel like Dandin - which I don't know how easy that would be) Adding three levels of ranger to him one-at-a-time will take many, many months of PBP play (possibly years). It's pretty much out of the question. 

If you like tinkering with characters, though, see what you can do with building a level 5 Dandin using UA Beastmaster Ranger 3 and Bard 2. Any chance that it would seem AT ALL like Dandin? I'm curious.


----------



## gargoyleking

I can poke around I guess. I really was looking forward to Vard 5 though. 3rd level spells and all that. Give ne a bit of time to sort it out.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Just a suggestion: wouldn't casting Animal Friendship 1/day be a start? That doesn't get a full combat fighter, but certainly creates the circumstances for an ongoing relationship.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Have we abandoned the idea to pursue right away (without a rest, but maintaining stealth)? Fine, if so, but we should say so.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> I can poke around I guess. I really was looking forward to Vard 5 though. 3rd level spells and all that. Give ne a bit of time to sort it out.




I mean, there's no reason you'd need to go that way if it's not satisfying. I'm just curious as to what it might look like. I expect he'll be WAY too competent a fighter to seem like Dandin, not that the little guy is any slouch with his shawmsword.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Have we abandoned the idea to pursue right away (without a rest, but maintaining stealth)? Fine, if so, but we should say so.




How long the Pass w/o Trace last again?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Concentration, up to an hour. I think I specified that we start the casting 5 mins before we arrived (I might have said 10), but there's at least 45 mins. left on the clock, I believe, which might make a run along the road for surprise still possible.

He guesses.


----------



## gargoyleking

Would you consider an alternate druid option where all he gets as his 3rd level druid ability is an companion animal? Ugh, but the rapier thing...


----------



## gargoyleking

Well, maybe. Yhe instrument is traditionally made of wood. Maybe a variant ironwood that basically reshaps itself into a slender spike-like form?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Would you consider an alternate druid option where all he gets as his 3rd level druid ability is an companion animal? Ugh, but the rapier thing... Well, maybe. Yhe instrument is traditionally made of wood. Maybe a variant ironwood that basically reshaps itself into a slender spike-like form?




We can wait and see if Tasha's has any new subclasses.... Won't be long.

Someone ought to make a Pied Piper Bard who can command Rat Swarms. (Though that wouldn't help you with the bear, probably).


----------



## gargoyleking

Not unless it's hungry maybe?


----------



## jmucchiello

Are we taking a short rest for hit die healing? Using the same casting of Pass without trace to hit a second camp wasn't on the table. Hitting the second camp today, it still on the table.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Way I see it you have only two realistic options:

1) Short rest in the overhang. Head for another orc outpost. Pass without Trace expires.
2) Use the Pass Without Trace now to get back to the manor house safely for a long rest.


----------



## gargoyleking

I'm for the long rest option, and hopefully Lv 5.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> I'm for the long rest option, and hopefully Lv 5.




When did I give you level four? Right after Julkoun?


----------



## Kobold Stew

I think level four was last October, OOC 880.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> I think level four was last October, OOC 880.




So, yeah. After Julkoun. That's quite some time ago, indeed. 

Okay, gang: LEVEL FIVE. (It's about time, really!)


----------



## jmucchiello

gargoyleking said:


> I'm for the long rest option, and hopefully Lv 5.



I refuse to use leveling up as a part of the calculus here. 

EDIT: On the other hand.


----------



## Neurotic

Kobold Stew said:


> I think level four was last October, OOC 880.




Which is still only two encounters in between plus RP in the mannor.

Tactically, I'd say (if I was playing) hit the second camp to enable non-combatants to go and help to arrive rather than to return to camp and let orcs realize they've been hit. Pass without trace only means we could surprise them more easily, but you have skulkers (I mean, stealthy people) for disabling the guards 

But I personally dislike 5 minute adventuring days so there's that.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Angis has 1 HD to spend and is out of spells. I am willing to go on, but he's at less than half HP (before the HD). I will roll that here for the short rest.

Hit Die: 1D10+2 = [5]+2 = 7


----------



## MetaVoid

I can cast prayer of healing again. The level sounds tempting, 3rd level spells  but I am for continuing too. I will cast another so we start on full hp


----------



## MetaVoid

KahlessNestor said:


> Angis has 1 HD to spend and is out of spells. I am willing to go on, but he's at less than half HP (before the HD). I will roll that here for the short rest.
> 
> Hit Die: 1D10+2 = [5]+2 = 7



How do you have 1HD to spend? Didn't we start this after resting in the manor? If we didn't get LONG, but only SHORT rest than I have only one spell left. And no more uses of Wrath of the Storm


----------



## jmucchiello

There was only a short rest in the manor, I believe. The fight where we all met and the orc camp were the same day. This hasn't been a 5 minute day at all.
Or I misremember it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> There was only a short rest in the manor, I believe. The fight where we all met and the orc camp were the same day. This hasn't been a 5 minute day at all.
> Or I misremember it.




I think that's true. You had baths and had your clothes repaired and ate a meal. Sounds like a short rest.

... Man, PBP takes a long time.

EDIT: Final ruling on the Subject: If you press on and do 1 more encounter first, even as low-resourced as you are, THEN I'll let you level-up when you get back to the manor for a long rest. Go back to the manor now, and you'll get a long rest, sure, but you'll stay level four until your next long rest. How's that to incentivize pressing on? Gonna be tough, though.


----------



## jmucchiello

Pressing on isn't an issue for Escella as long as we take a short rest here.


----------



## gargoyleking

LOL! Fitz's encounters are massive slogs compared to traditional D&D but sure. Also, this has been our 3rd encounter since Julkoun and our 2nd this adventuring day. Dandin is down to 1 1st and 1 2nd level spell and is entirely out of inspiration for the day. (5th level bards recharge inspiration on a long rest.)

That said, He's got plenty of cantrips and has had his HP maxed out. Just can't go charging in any more.


----------



## gargoyleking

Also... I'm actually mildly hopeful for a Bard 2 Ranger 3 version of Dandin. Going to be a bit of a wacky build with a lot of UA options though.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> LOL! Fitz's encounters are massive slogs compared to traditional D&D but sure.




Haw! I just figure if we only get like two fights in between levels, they might as well be EPIC. (Not to mention, some of the things you're thinking of, like Julkoun, say, is because you (collective you, not just 'goyle) aggroed the entire town instead of doing one encounter-after-another. That happened a LOT in the Vault of the Dracolich, too.)

I'll take the criticism and try to add some variety. (They don't ALL need to be epic, Fitz!)


----------



## Neurotic

Actually, they should in pbp. Because if the time needed for the encounter, you  could(should?) just narrate the fight and leave some RP with prisoners/dying or at the start just in case you need to gice our some tidbit of jnfo. Or wofk it as a skill challenge. And keep all ghe resources for 1 or 2 big ones. But those should be lvl+3 and up 

My 2c


----------



## jmucchiello

Pressing on isn't an issue for Escella as long as we take a short rest here.


----------



## gargoyleking

Sometimes those situatioms were our own faults for a variety of reasons, but we've also had moments when monsters heard a fight from some distance away and just decided to show upat the worst time. The Red Wizard in Julkoun with the couple of goblin cooks, for example. Just glad we set up an elven firing line to keep them busy while we fought the general.


----------



## gargoyleking

Oh! Dunno how I forgot this one. Everyone who spends Hit dice during this rest can have an extra d6 healing from Dandin's Song of Rest.


----------



## gargoyleking

So... Rangers are 1/2 casters for spell slots right? Bard 2 Ranger 3 would be slots as a lv 3?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> So... Rangers are 1/2 casters for spell slots right? Bard 2 Ranger 3 would be slots as a lv 3?




Yes. 4x 1st and 2x 2nd level slots.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Ha ha ha. Have we just talked ourselves out of a level-up?

Teamwork!


----------



## jmucchiello

I already leveled up. But that's not an issue. I still say we short rest here and hit the other camp. Escella needs redemption or a new neurosis.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

The northern camp, right?


----------



## jmucchiello

Yeah, the northern road camp, not the main camp.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I'm all for going on. No Hunter's Mark though since we short rested.

Dandin's extra d6 for Angis: 
Song of Rest: 1D6 = [2] = 2


----------



## Prickly Pear

Don't forget that Lionel and Titus are fully rested. 
We can attack the northern camp stealthily but I think we need to leave the mounted xbow behind unless there is a road/track leading up to the camp. In that case the xbow can move in during the second round and bring some heavy support.


----------



## jmucchiello

Of course there's a road. The camp needs to be destroyed because its blocking the north road to the manor.


----------



## jmucchiello

Rolling Hit Dice:
Hit Dice for healing: 2D6 = [1, 5] = 6
Hit Dice for healing: 1D8 = [4] = 4

With song of rest that brings her to full 24 hp. Should be good enough. She still has 1d6 of Hit Dice in reserve.


----------



## gargoyleking

Nah, we might need the firepower. We can use the wagon to draw some of them out, might be better if we can get them to piecemeal themselves a bit. Once we get close enough though, we should check out the situation and see if we can set up an ambush. (Dandin's good at those.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Someone save me some time and give me a post showing where everyone is at (including Spell Slots, if you can) after the Short Rest.


----------



## Prickly Pear

*Lionel AC14 HP 35/35 HD 4/4 PP13
Titus AC19* HP 30/30 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP11 SS 2/2*


----------



## gargoyleking

Spoiler: Dandin



*Dandin ApplesBane
HP: 23 / 23 HD: 4/4d8
AC: 14
Bardic Inspiration: 0/3 Available (LR)
Spells:
Goodapple 9/10 slices available
1st Level: 1/4 Available
2nd Level: 1/3 Available*


----------



## gargoyleking

Actually, Dandin can just use his HD if we want to apply that prayer of healing to the bear.


----------



## jmucchiello

*Escella* AC14 HP 24/24 HD 0/4 PP 16 SS 3/4 1/2 SP 0/3


----------



## Kobold Stew

*Tommi *AC14 HP 26/28 HD 2/4 PP14.

(No dice spent during short rest).


----------



## jmucchiello

I'm not sure how to work this into the IC but I assume the orc shaman is Lord Darfin's prisoner and he will interrogate or imprison or execute the orc whenever he feels like it. Starting to do any of those activities would put the party in the position of usurping the lord's rights. I doubt any of us are going to step in and do this without invitation from Lord Darfin.

And, what the Shaman knows is probably of zero interest of the party and vital interest of Lord Darfin since it's his manor house that is surrounded.


----------



## Neurotic

I wouldn't say zero interest for the party since he might know how the northern camp is defended and what kind of creatures are defending it.


----------



## jmucchiello

Perhaps but it would still be stepping on Darfin's toes to just start interrogating the prisoner.


----------



## MetaVoid

The lord is now part of the adventuring company, not the commander of one. If he does nothing, we should. It would be a shame to let the information source go just because the lord didn't do nothing.


----------



## jmucchiello

That might be how your character thinks. Escella doesn't see it that way.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It's a fair discussion. For a people who are supposed to be chaotic good and be all about personal freedoms, elves tend to be portrayed as rules and tradition junkies. Of course, even in real life  people tend to often be bad at the things they pride themselves in being good at: Samurai were often dishonorable, Christians can be very judgemental, Americans are not very free, and Vulcans are usually pissy. (I hope that didn't offend).

Darfin, on the other hand, is a good example of his people. Within reason, you are free to do what you like. He has no metaphorical toes to step on. In addition, he was an adventurer himself, and he's living his youth vicariously here. I completely understand that Escella would constantly curtsey and defer to him, but he will also constantly shake his head, wave a hand, give his permission, and express his desire that they carry on as if he were just one of the group.


----------



## Kobold Stew

FitzTheRuke said:


> and Vulcans are pissy. (I hope that didn't offend)



It would be illogical to take offense.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> It would be illogical to take offense.




Sure, but I bet they arched an eyebrow and frowned at my impudent suggestion.


----------



## jmucchiello

FitzTheRuke said:


> Darfin, on the other hand, is a good example of his people. Within reason, you are free to do what you like. He has no metaphorical toes to step on. In addition, he was an adventurer himself, and he's living his youth vicariously here. I completely understand that Escella would constantly curtsey and defer to him, but he will also constantly shake his head, wave a hand, give his permission, and express his desire that they carry on as if he were just one of the group.




I'm not talking about Darfin's view of the world. I'm talking about Escella's. He is a land-owning ruler. He is deferred to. Just because he doesn't think it's a big deal has no bearing. Unless he orders her to cut it out. She won't. (Or sufficient time goes by. She's only Neutral Good. She comes from Daggerford nobility. Rank has its priviliges.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> I'm not talking about Darfin's view of the world. I'm talking about Escella's. He is a land-owning ruler. He is deferred to. Just because he doesn't think it's a big deal has no bearing. Unless he orders her to cut it out. She won't. (Or sufficient time goes by. She's only Neutral Good. She comes from Daggerford nobility. Rank has its priviliges.




Oh absolutely. I just mean that if you are making a post where you defer to him, you can assume that he nods his permission. I'm not suggesting you play Escella any differently. Besides, in Daggerford right now, both the Duke and the High Priest of Light are pompous nobles who have set a very high bar at court for deterrence. Sir Darrfn is barely tolerated there when he's been around since the city was founded (and used to advise better Dukes).


----------



## gargoyleking

Yeah fortunately, Dandin's not afraid to step on anyone's toes. (Including the Dukes, last time he was in town.) If he sees something needing to be done he steps in to either do it, or to help whoever is doing it and better than he is.

Speaking of which... Ball rolling.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Angis is currently at 35/40, no hit dice, and no spell slots. He's just a dwarf with two battle axes now.


----------



## MetaVoid

KahlessNestor said:


> Angis is currently at 35/40, no hit dice, and no spell slots. He's just a dwarf with two battle axes now.



So...maybe not charge too far from elven guards? 

Can you imagine, dwarf with axes, keeping to the elves for protection


----------



## FitzTheRuke

The orcs are expected to be camped by the river. The ridge is east of the river, but it's not terribly close on an encounter-scale map (though you can assume that the land still raises toward the east of the river). Tommi's idea is fine; you can travel above the ridge, using the forest for cover to get there unseen, but then you'll have to work your way down to the river to find the orcs.

With that in mind, I'd like some skill checks! We've done it here before, but here's modified text from my post in "Blizzard at Revel's End" explaining a "Three Skill Challenge" (though I've been avoiding calling it a "Skill Challenge" because _some_ people have instant negative reactions to anything that sounds like a 4e thing) but I think you guys trust me, whatever your feelings on skill challenges might be:

"In an IRL game, I'd probably let a scene play out as it goes along, asking for skill checks whenever they are relevant. On the other hand, PBP takes _forever_ to do that, so I've come up with a thing I call an "x skill scene" - where x is the number of skills you'll roll checks for. 

It works like this:

1) I'll define a broad scenario or goal as to what the scene is about. (The Big Picture).
2) I'll chose a number of skill checks I'd like to see play out (Usually 3).
3) Usually I'll let you come up with it yourself but sometimes I'll provide some examples as to what skills I'd prefer you to roll.
4) You'll post a little descriptive post telling me what your character is attempting and your skill rolls, but don't go too far into the results (positive or negative) - leave that up to me.
5) You can add as much or as little detail to the scene as you like, I'll use what you post, or make it up myself (if you're too busy or just can't imagine the scene very well,  you can post as little as just your rolls).

Notes:
a) I probably won't share the DCs of any of the tasks with you, unless you really want me to.
b) I'd prefer it if you don't just roll the same skills or your best skills over and over again.
c) Failure should be fun. To me, the result of failure on any given skill check is that something interesting happens. Constant success is boring. Don't sweat it if you roll like crap.
d) On the other hand, super-high rolls can be fun too. I usually try to make that cause cool things to happen too."

So... A three skill challenge where the big picture is "Safely deliver the War-Wagon and NPCs to the Manor house; Travel the ridge without being spotted; Get the drop on the orcs at the riverside camp."

(You won't go all the way to the manor house, but you might not want to just leave one NPC with a prisoner, three horses, and a mule to look after. Maybe this is a good opportunity for Sir Dafin to send away all his guards? He'd feel more like an adventurer again. I'll leave that up to @Neurotic ).

Obviously, I think Stealth is probably locked in as one of the skills that each of you should roll, but the other two are up to you, I think. (Though I expect to see a few perception rolls!)


----------



## Neurotic

I thought Darfin will send one guard with the orc. With his sister, if he sends them all away she will come for him to drag him by his ears back to safety


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> I thought Darfin will send one guard with the orc. With his sister, if he sends them all away she will come for him to drag him by his ears back to safety




That's possibly true.

So, @Prickly Pear should probably send Titus with them. I don't think Titus would like to be sidelined, but there's a quarter-mile of road to take the Wagon up, and orcs all over the place. While I don't want to deal with it, I can't imagine that the orcs are not watching the manor's FRONT DOOR. (This is, after all, supposed to be something of a siege). The only reason they're not camped at the front door is in the manor's design - the only place to field an army is in the garden. The front door opens to a bridge over a waterfall and a tight, bending wooded road. Combine that with a gatehouse full of elven archers, and the front door is not a place to linger in front of.  Titus and the Guard can absolutely run the wagon through, but it's not like it's terribly safe.

So, that said, I'm going to want three rolls from each of THEM too (one of which should be a Vehicles (Land) check for whoever's driving (man, I don't even know what ability goes with that, and I'm not sure either of them would be proficient. I doubt it. - Maybe Lionel should drive and Titus should go with the party?) At any rate, whoever goes with the wagon will still be part of the 3-skill-challenge. (And if anyone has any ideas on ways to set them on their way before they leave the main party, you can throw that in with your own checks).


----------



## Kobold Stew

(sorry I just saw this; please feel free to discount Tommi's suggestion in the IC thread.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Just in case it's unclear: There'd be no way to bring the Wagon to the riverside orc camp. No road, increasing elevation. Theoretically, you could bring Blaze, the Warhorse, but that wouldn't be easy (increasing the overall stealth dc).

As Tommi suggested, you could take the Wagon to the Western roadside camp, but you'd be passing the main encampment in the garden while travelling about a mile down the road that passes through the garden. The main orc camp is north of the road, but there'd be a strong possibility of alerting them. I think that if you want to hit the western camp, you'd want to circle south.

You could do that from this camp, following the creek past the Swan's Nest, going through the forest, and come up from the south, but then you'd want to leave the wagon where it is (maybe move it away from the rocky overhang, though - there's probably orcish runners that keep the camps communicating that might stumble upon it). Or the wagon could make a very dangerous run for the manor alone. If that's done quickly, it has a decent chance of making it, but it's risky.

I'm happy either way.


----------



## gargoyleking

Oddly enough I think Dandin's the only character that had anything relevant to vehicle travel. His background gives proficiency in navigator's tools (which I never bought for some reason and has fallen off of his sheet. And a cart+mule.

I could've sworn it gave him vehicle prof. Maybe that was in the original book?

Edit: N/M I think I chose to lean an extra language instead.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I thought Dandin did as well. I'm pretty sure Lionel does, though. You have to assume that pretty much everyone can drive a cart, but proficiency means that you're actually pretty good at it (one would only have to roll doing crazy maneuvers, after all, not basic overland travel. I think it's the same for horseback riding, and probably basic row-boat rowing, too. It's not like D&D characters are modern city-folk. I assume most of them can butcher a carcass too, unlike myself!)


----------



## jmucchiello

I'm confused. There's a road to the north, why can't the wagon go north on it?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You might be thinking of the river? The red dots are the road. The riverside camp is the blue-purple diamond near the river to the north. The black slash-marks are contour lines (the 1200 ft one marks the ridge we've been talking about - the 1100 ft one is also a ridge). The road turns into the manor, but the riverside camp is north of that. Do you see what I mean? You can take the road back to the manor, but not to the riverside camp. 

(The river also has a series of rapids/waterfalls as it goes up (well, obviously, it goes down) the 100 feet between the ridges. It's relatively flat as it passes through the garden, and is rough again in the forest to the south).


----------



## jmucchiello

Okay, so we have to accompany the cart to the manor anyway don't we. Or is the plan to climb up to 1200 ft here and travel along the ridge line to the other camp. Do we know if the north camp is close to the 1200 ft ridge (assuming it is a ridge) or are they closer to the river.

I assume we didn't go to the west camp on high road because we didn't want the main force of orc between us and the manor. Still we could retreat from there to the Swan's Nest.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I think the idea was to accompany the wagon to the crossroads and leave it to make a run for the manor, then head up along the ridge using the forest line for cover and then work your way back down to the river from the east. I'm ready to go with that if that's what everyone wants to do.

(Unless anyone has any objections or you want to try something else...)


----------



## Kobold Stew

Fine by me.


----------



## gargoyleking

Seems legit.


----------



## Prickly Pear

I'm late to the party (sorry) but here are my 2 bob's worth:
Lionel will take the wagon (and the guard) to the manor. He has proficiency in Land Vehicles and the wagon is a valuable asset.
Titus will join the others in the fight, although he will be rattling quite loudly. He will most likely hang back a bit and let the quiet people lead the assault.
Skill roles and posts to follow shortly.


----------



## Prickly Pear

Regarding skill checks with tools, there is interesting reading in Xanathar's Guide to Everything on p 78 in general and on p 82 on Land Vehicles in particular.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

OKAY, we're BACK. Sorry about the delay in this game, I did that silly thing that I sometimes do and I started another game instead of giving myself a break. I know!

A few notes for you:
1) Don't miss that you can have a bonus 15 feet of movement before taking your R1 turn. I clumped you up for 'sneaking up' but you can move into slightly better positions before the wolves start howling.
2) Yes, that _is_ a way down the cliff there at the bottom of the map (AG37 or so). At it's highest point, the cliff is just over 20 feet. The lower cliff closer to the river is similar.
3) The orc at W27 looks pretty badass. Carries himself with confidence. Has two swords.
4) The orc at R28 has one eye missing and wrapped in cloth (freshly gouged). Vairar and Darfin definitely know what that means. Anyone who rolls a dc12 history or religion does too. If _you_ don't know what it means, feel free to ask.

You _should_ make quick work of this group, but you never know....


----------



## Kobold Stew

Tommi has no idea what a one-eyed orc means. Probably that he doesn't see too well.
History or Religion vs. DC12: 1d20-1=10.


----------



## gargoyleking

Religion: 1d20+2 *14*

I'm guessing he's a 'priest' of ol' one-eye?

Also, any indication that these orcs would be 'impressed' by our having ursurped their allies bear?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Religion: 1d20+2 *14*
> 
> 1) I'm guessing he's a 'priest' of ol' one-eye?
> 
> 2) Also, any indication that these orcs would be 'impressed' by our having ursurped their allies bear?




1) You got it.
2) They'll be impressed that he has a bear, but probably won't recognise it as having once belonged to other orcs. They didn't brand it in any way and there's enough orcs now from various family groups that they don't all know each other.


----------



## MetaVoid

I remembered I don't have ANY means of affecting range. No cantrips, no crossbows/bows/javelins...nothing! 
I could cast...but I don't have many spells remaining...we may need them...


----------



## jmucchiello

The enemy will come to us eventually if you don't go to them.

Some confusion. We have 15 ft of movement left in round 1 or we have 15 ft of movement left in round 0?


----------



## gargoyleking

You have 15 ft and then may act as normal.


----------



## Neurotic

FitzTheRuke said:


> 1) Don't miss that* you can have a bonus 15 feet of movement before taking your R1 turn*. I clumped you up for 'sneaking up' but you can move into slightly better positions before the wolves start howling.



Emphasis mine


----------



## gargoyleking

So call it a R0 move. Call it a free move. Not terribly important atm. Move 15' then take a turn.


----------



## jmucchiello

I'll just be adjusting Escella's location when I have a moment to really look at the map.


----------



## KahlessNestor

MetaVoid said:


> I remembered I don't have ANY means of affecting range. No cantrips, no crossbows/bows/javelins...nothing!
> I could cast...but I don't have many spells remaining...we may need them...



Improvised weapon with rocks? Otherwise stand by Angis. He has 11 handaxes and 1 dagger, besides his heavy crossbow. Can you use any of those?


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> OKAY, we're BACK. Sorry about the delay in this game, I did that silly thing that I sometimes do and I started another game instead of giving myself a break. I know!
> 
> A few notes for you:
> 1) Don't miss that you can have a bonus 15 feet of movement before taking your R1 turn. I clumped you up for 'sneaking up' but you can move into slightly better positions before the wolves start howling.
> 2) Yes, that _is_ a way down the cliff there at the bottom of the map (AG37 or so). At it's highest point, the cliff is just over 20 feet. The lower cliff closer to the river is similar.
> 3) The orc at W27 looks pretty badass. Carries himself with confidence. Has two swords.
> 4) The orc at R28 has one eye missing and wrapped in cloth (freshly gouged). Vairar and Darfin definitely know what that means. Anyone who rolls a dc12 history or religion does too. If _you_ don't know what it means, feel free to ask.
> 
> You _should_ make quick work of this group, but you never know....



History and religion check: 1D20 = [16] = 16


----------



## Neurotic

I missed the part with Tommi running down?!?! Why!!?!??! No one is dashing after...


----------



## KahlessNestor

Angis is following slowly, shooting as he goes. Angis is better in melee, but he's in no hurry. He's fine shooting orcs as he goes. He isn't going to let Tommi take the brunt of it.


----------



## MetaVoid

Vairar planned on waiting at the edge to do some damage...now with the two going down no one will get to him. Wasted action...Tommi is hidden, the orcs could theoretically pass him by so he gets a free shot at the caster. Unless the wolves smell him


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> Angis is following slowly, shooting as he goes. Angis is better in melee, but he's in no hurry. He's fine shooting orcs as he goes. He isn't going to let Tommi take the brunt of it.




Tommi should be fine. He's hidden at a dc of (what was it, 22?), and they don't even really have a reason to search for him with Vairar standing right there. Even the wolves would likely run past.


----------



## gargoyleking

It's true, sometimes you've gotta let the rogues rogue.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Well, Angis is still up on the top ridge, so the plan can still work. Hidden only works once  Then Tommi's stuck. Angis should be within a move to get down there now, though.


----------



## MetaVoid

It would be funny if this 'easy' fight turns out to be TPK because of some random perception roll and us rushing down to save the rogue 

But I believe Tommi can survive if nothing else by disengage, run, run round


----------



## jmucchiello

I assume Tommi is waiting for the enemy to get past him so he can sneak attack from behind, old school.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I guess it depends on how I choose to run Hiding vs Perception (the 5e rules are vague as mud, and there's a lot of arguments to be found on how it's meant to work). 

Tommi moved through what's technically Line-of-Sight (and everyone is assumed to be aware of everything in Line-of-Sight unless the DM decides otherwise) and then he moved into Cover, which gave him the ability to use the Hide Action (which he did, as a Bonus Action, IIRC, because he's a Rogue).

Now, the Orcs weren't aware that anyone was there until the Wolves started howling (which they did after your bonus 15' move - which wasn't enough for Tommi to get into Cover) so I'd assume not _every_ one of them was looking when Tommi slid down the hill and dove into a bush, but probably a few of them were. (Some of them may have been looking at the Wolves, or at each other, wondering what the wolves were going on about). 

Still! Tommi's hide has beaten all their Passive Perception scores by a mile, so if they want to find him (even if they know that he's "somewhere in those bushes") - they've got to take the Search Action or they don't know where he is. Sure, they could just thrust their sword or hack at the bushes with an axe hoping to get him, but I should (in the very least) roll randomly to see if they're even attacking in the correct Square (The brush he's in covers about 5 squares, so I should probably roll a 1d10 and have them get Tommi on a 9 or 10). Even THEN, they'd roll the attack with Disadvantage, because they still can't See him.

OR, they could just go after the people they _can_ see that are trying to kill them. They'd be aware of the danger in the bushes (which story-wise would explain what happens if Tommi misses on his attack).

Those are my options. As for what I'd do? I'd usually have a boss order a flunky to search for him, which will probably fail, but only if they've got nothing better to do. They'll probably fling javelins up the hill at visible targets instead. We'll see.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Neurotic There isn't a general rule for advantage from surprise in 5e, no. I think maybe some Rogues might get it, and the UA Revised Ranger IRRC, but not generally, no. You DO, however, get it whenever you're unseen, so if you happen to get surprise _because_ you've managed to be unseen, then you'd have it, but not if you move into line-of-sight before attacking (at least, not unless you managed to hide again, which would probably take being a Rogue to pull off).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Whew! Finally got that round done. I noticed a few mistakes all ready, I forgot to put a "dead" marker-skull on the 2nd wolf, for example. Feel free to inform me of any others. It's easier the faster I do it.


----------



## gargoyleking

Keep that path open? I'd like to come charging out just as the Orcs round the bend.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Keep that path open? I'd like to come charging out just as the Orcs round the bend.



Bear's got a 40-foot speed. Feel free to post Dandin sending the bear forward (he's not fully trained, so I suggest an Animal Handling check, or there might be some 'friendly fire' at some point). He can move to AD38 and I'll have the orcs move forward toward there at around the same time.


----------



## gargoyleking

Ok


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fwew! I just spent _all day_ (not kidding) redoing all my maps. I like making maps, but I _hate_ that bit where I have to update the locations before posting a round. It takes me forever. So I went through labelling and colour-coding all the icons. Officially now, PCs are Blue, NPCs are Yellow, and BGs are Orange (and Spell Effects are Green). Every Icon will have an ID right on it, and I won't have to worry about it. We should all be able to tell what icon is who without cross-referencing. Let me know if you have trouble reading them.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> @FitzTheRuke the idea of readied action is to interrupt the spell. OrcEye needs to make a con save to cast  successfully.




I understand that was your intent, and I _did_ roll a successful con save for him, before wondering... does "Interrupting Spells" even exist in 5e? I'm not sure it does. I think that only concentration spells can be disrupted that way, but feel free to tell me if I'm wrong. It seems like a 'previous edition hold-out' (like how I keep trying to do "round zero" and "surprise rounds" even though that's not a thing anymore.



jmucchiello said:


> Does the one-eye have full cover?




At the moment, yes. Gone hugging the wall of a 20-foot cliff. Orcs might be aggressive, but they're not without basic battle-tactics.

EDIT: Your earlier thought was on-point though - I forgot to mention, the last orc (who hopped over to join the battle, but was turned back by the one-eye, will work his way back across the river to report on the attack. Escella can see this happening (including understanding that the orc is not happy to be chosen to be a messenger, when he could be killing elves), but the orc hasn't left yet - he'll be heading for the leap from one pile of rocks to the other as Escella starts her turn....


----------



## jmucchiello

Where'd the map go? I thought you just did an update. I don't see it now.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Where'd the map go? I thought you just did an update. I don't see it now.



Oh, I put the map on the round-roller, not when I do mini-updates to keep myself from falling behind.  The last map posted is at the last round-roller Post #1918.

I kind of imagine the whole round to be happening simultaneously, so orcs are all running about ATM. I mean, if you really want to try to say that you shoot at the one-eye before he gets behind the cliff, I guess I couldn't fault you for that (it's what I would assume happened if you'd posted before I did, after all) but you also could just shoot at the "one getting away" if that makes more sense to you. If you have trouble imagining where everyone is (because some turns have happened between the last map and your turn now) just assume that everyone is where they are on the last posted map when Escella starts her turn, and by the time she's done, they're wherever they go on their own turn. (If that's not confusing in itself).

(It's better if you take into account what's been posted, just so nothing has to be backtracked on, but I'm not gonna fault you just because I tried to get ahead on my resolving so that I don't get behind as fast).


----------



## Neurotic

FitzTheRuke said:


> I understand that was your intent, and I _did_ roll a successful con save for him, before wondering... does "Interrupting Spells" even exist in 5e? I'm not sure it does. I think that only concentration spells can be disrupted that way, but feel free to tell me if I'm wrong. It seems like a 'previous edition hold-out' (like how I keep trying to do "round zero" and "surprise rounds" even though that's not a thing anymore.




You're right. I read the rules, but I didn't grasp the finesse:
_When the trigger occurs, you can either take your reaction *right after the trigger finishes* or ignore the trigger._
I guess I could say Darfin casts when shaman STARTS the spell, but...how would he know he is not just speaking something (giving instructions to the messanger) - and once the ACTION starts, it will finish before casting.

Darfin is alive so long he remembers the things as they were before


----------



## jmucchiello

Interrupting spells, short of casting counterspell, does not exist in 5e.

Escella is firing at the runner. She's also going to chase after him since I doubt on eldritch blast will stop him. I want to know where the bear ended up.


----------



## Neurotic

jmucchiello said:


> Interrupting spells, short of casting counterspell, does not exist in 5e.
> 
> Escella is firing at the runner. She's also going to chase after him since I doubt on eldritch blast will stop him. I want to know where the bear ended up.



The bear killed Orc1 so should be in AC34 AD35


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> The bear killed Orc1 so should be in AC34 AD35



No, I allowed 'Goyle to chose to "Ready" the Bear's charge for when the Orcs came up. Orc1 moved to AC38 and the bear rushed straight forward to AD38 AE39. 

I guess I should have just waited for everyone to go (generally the order I use to resolve things is "PCs go; Monsters go; NPCs go". But I also tend to resolve all the movement before I resolve all the attacks. It's not an exact science when we're not using initiative, but problems so rarely come up that it's not usually worth worrying about. 

Intention is more important than precision, IMO. If Escella wants to chase and shoot, just do that, and I'll move her to the safest place that she can move forward. Heck, she's an elf. With a dc12 acrobatics check, I'd let her jump down onto that big boulder right in front of her (she can move to AE32). An orc could theoretically move to AE31 to try to get her, but she'd be over his head (about 8 feet up), so I'd give him disadvantage (she could relatively easily hop over his axe-swings). Though he'd probably just throw javelins at her instead. If no orcs go after her, she could hop off the rock (no check) and follow Tommi down the hill.


----------



## jmucchiello

Which direction did that orc move? I assumed he was headed south, down river. Escella would want to go south past the bottle neck linking the two upper tiers. She isn't jumping down into a mass of orcs. That would make chasing difficult. But is he going to head south or west? That will determine her action.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

He's heading West at the moment, jumping between the rock piles (he'll end his turn at O34 if that helps).

You're right that jumping down would put you near a lot of orcs, sure, but not where they can easily get at you up on a boulder that's behind a lot of brush. But sure, they could choose to throw javelins at you, I suppose (though they can do that just as easily where you are now, or probably nearly anywhere you could go). The bigger problem, as I see it, would be getting past that bottle-neck. That's where most of the orcs are going, so going that way will likely put you more in the thick of the orcs than jumping down. Though I suppose if you pass Titus on the higher ridge, you might find another way down as you go south. Up to you.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@MetaVoid You know how we were talking about "Interrupting Spells" not being a thing in 5e? Yeah well, flanking is apparently the same. It's not a thing. (I think I remember it being suggested somewhere as an optional rule, but it's not one I've seen widely adopted.) It's another thing that sticks in our brains as being true, but it's not a 5e thing, I'm afraid.


----------



## jmucchiello

How possible does Escella believe it would be to cast expeditious retreat (the simple part), slide down the cliff in front of her, dash across the mid-level green and then running jump into the water putting somewhere around row 36-ish, column v-ish. 

I figure with exp retreat swimming the river is less than a single round. And then she can move, bonus action dash, cast eldritch blast at the orc until he dies, or turns and faces her.

Crazy? Does she think she can get down the cliff? Does she think the river is deep enough for a dive? Etc.

EDIT: Nevermind she just does it. As the round starts she has a clear path.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> How possible does Escella believe it would be to cast expeditious retreat (the simple part), slide down the cliff in front of her, dash across the mid-level green and then running jump into the water putting somewhere around row 36-ish, column v-ish.
> 
> I figure with exp retreat swimming the river is less than a single round. And then she can move, bonus action dash, cast eldritch blast at the orc until he dies, or turns and faces her.
> 
> Crazy? Does she think she can get down the cliff? Does she think the river is deep enough for a dive? Etc.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind she just does it. As the round starts she has a clear path.




You'll find that I tend to be relatively generous with that sort of thing, because I like it. They HAVE been damming the river, so it's not as deep in that bend as it normally would be, but Escella can probably pull it off. Gimme two checks, one can be acrobatics, but one ought to be athletics (or both athletics) don't worry _too_ much about bad rolls (it's more for style than success, though there _might_ be a bit of damage involved if you roll too terribly, but nothing that should hurt her too badly). Roll high and it's ALL STYLE, baby! 

EDIT: I see you rolled one already in the IC. Gimme one more, please. It can be whichever you like out of the two 'physical' skills.


----------



## jmucchiello

Acrobatics roll added in IC.


----------



## Neurotic

@FitzTheRuke dmg 251, optional rule for flanking.

I am trained in martial arts and from practice I can tell you it is much harder to fight two opponents on the opposite sides than in front of you. In unarmed combat, you can use back kicks as deterrrent, but it is usually better to rush one of them and either level him 1-on-1 and repeat with the other. Or rush one and get them both where you can see them clearly.

That said, in 5e it is optional so...your game.

@MetaVoid/Vairar missed even with advantage; so LOL. But maybe he would like to remain in line with others?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> @FitzTheRuke dmg 251, optional rule for flanking.
> 
> I am trained in martial arts and from practice I can tell you it is much harder to fight two opponents on the opposite sides than in front of you. In unarmed combat, you can use back kicks as deterrrent, but it is usually better to rush one of them and either level him 1-on-1 and repeat with the other. Or rush one and get them both where you can see them clearly.




I'm trained in martial arts too (22 years), and I don't disagree that it's harder to fight two guys on opposite sides. Still, there's a _lot_ of stuff that's hard to do, and tons of stuff that's easy to do, that D&D doesn't emulate with rules (or at least not terribly well).

"Flanking" was a fine, if a bit fiddly rule in 3, 3.5, and 4e where it was effectively some version of +2 to hit, but "Advantage" is worth a _lot_ more than that. Too much, IMO (and the designer' opinion too, which is why they didn't include it in the regular rules). I figure that they put in in the DMG for (primarily) 3.5 players who didn't want to live without it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Kobold Stew Tommi needs to go. All of the orcs have passed his position (other than the One-Eye and the one that's trying to run. Most of them are distracted by Escella or fighting Vairar and the Bear. You can get to the One-Eye with 50 feet of movement (cunning dash?) if you like.

@Prickly Pear Titus needs to go too. Don't forget that he has a Tressym familiar (Morwen) on his shoulder.


----------



## gargoyleking

So, for now will Dandin need to use his actions to control the bear every turn? He seems to do more right now than Dandin would. But I'd love to keep Dandin acting too.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> So, for now will Dandin need to use his actions to control the bear every turn? He seems to do more right now than Dandin would. But I'd love to keep Dandin acting too.



No, he'll keep mauling anyone who comes at him. It's just a bit dangerous to stand anywhere near him (like Titus is doing) because he's not really that good at telling friend from foe yet, without Dandin working his training (which Dandin is still learning himself). If you 'waste' your action rolling reasonably well on Animal Handling checks, then he'll do exactly what you intend (I figured 10 was close enough to get the basic job done, but not enough to get it perfect) but if you do your own thing, I'll make judgement calls. I might let you throw in an Animal Handling check as a reaction if he, for example, decides to maul Titus. 

"No! Bad Bear! Get the smelly one instead!"

I certainly won't automatically make him attack allies whenever you try to do something else, though. That would be pretty uncalled for. Feel free to do something else this round. There's an orc right there, so he's got a pretty obvious target. Which reminds me, I might want to think about the Wolf running away, too. I can't imagine a wolf that would stand that close to a bear, even if he's busy jumping on an elf...


----------



## gargoyleking

Nope, no 'step' action. You can move around within an enemies reach without provoking. But the moment you try to leave it, you provoke. It's one of the weirder aspects of 5e.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Nope, no 'step' action. You can move around within an enemies reach without provoking. But the moment you try to leave it, you provoke. It's one of the weirder aspects of 5e.




Yeah, it's a bit of a strange change to something that was working well. I think it came about because of their desire to only have one action type - the "action", so they got rid of the "move action" but then they put in the "bonus action" (which they've said they regret). Personally, I think there was nothing wrong with three action types (four counting reactions), or they should have not used the bonus action (and gone with the whole "you can do this thing as well as part of your action" and kept "move" as a _thing_ rather than just something you can do. Either way, they probably should have kept "step/shift" as something you could do instead of move. It always seems a bit much that you have to spend your action to disengage.

Still, I try not to play with too many optional/house rules. I'm not quite sure _why_ I prefer it that way, but I do. (And I recognise that I make exceptions, like totally ignoring how initiative works for the sake of PBP).

As far as Vairar advancing goes, @MetaVoid - I will try to find a way to fix that. Though this will help to let the rest of the "front line" move up. We'll see how it plays out. If we can't come up with a way to reverse it, we'll have Lord Darfin reward him for his bravery.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Position: I think the location of Tommi and one-eye got shifted; they should be over by S27-28?




No, you just missed that One-Eye had dashed over under the cliff before you posted your turn. I figured that your intention was to get into melee with him, rather than to move to the space you described, so I went with that. I think I'm going to avoid this kind of confusion in the future by waiting until all the players have gone before resolving any monsters. It rarely causes any issues, but sometimes things like this pop up. 

I think the general order of my non-initiative will look like this:

1) PCs go.
2) BGs go.
3) NPCs go.

I will do away with Surprise, except in instances where the PCs get surprised (something that doesn't happen too often in my games). When it does, the monsters will go first, and then the PCs and NPCs. I don't really like Surprise when it causes some characters to go twice before the others do anything at all. It becomes even worse when, realistically, a lot of the time when surprise is really a factor, weapons need to be gathered and positions need to be taken, which takes even _more_ time away from the surprised side anyway. Going second, and spending your first turn getting ready, should be enough without getting two rounds of attacks against you, IMO.


----------



## Kobold Stew

My bad -- thanks.


----------



## gargoyleking

Honestly, I kind of miss the 'couple of PC's go, couple of bad guys go' aspect of your playstyle. I know it was a bit difficult to keep up with sometimes though.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Honestly, I kind of miss the 'couple of PC's go, couple of bad guys go' aspect of your playstyle. I know it was a bit difficult to keep up with sometimes though.



I preferred it too. I was able to resolve a couple of turns at a time, making it not so time-intensive all at once. I pretty much can only roll a round on weekends now. But it _is_ easier to keep track of everyone and stops me from having to 'go over' things multiple times. One of the big time-sinks on my side comes from forgetting things that I already dealt with and having to go over things multiple times. This _might_ help that? I don't know really. I'm always looking to improve things. Sometimes little changes work out for the best, sometimes they don't.

My labelling the icons on the map is going to save me a lot of time and prevent a lot of confusion. (Though it takes longer to make the icons, but I kind of like that work). I wish I'd thought of it sooner.


----------



## Neurotic

My experience from 4e where I participated in living world - something most DMs adopted as practical:
1. initiative serves only to resolve 1st round - who goes before monsters (who are all on the same average init) - after that it is PC-Monsters-PC-Monsters
2. all basic monster stats (AC, saves, to hit and damage, aura damage etc) are public - thus, players can on their turn resolve saves, opportunity attacks and similar effects (it was important in 4e where forced movement would depend on the save and it stopped the round cold) - this was to player advantage
3. fancy maps were ditched in preference to google excel sheets - where everyone could move their token as needed and everyone else could see current state of affairs - there is also ditzie.com
4. events happen in the post order
5. you roll death and other saves immediately after falling - delayed posting to avoid death roll via healing doesn't work - this is to player disadvantage (see #2)

There is ditzie site where there are fancy maps and moveable tokens in one


----------



## Neurotic

All players: Myrral cannot reach beyond 60' - if archers don't drop G3, Ukee is gone.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Regarding the flanking conversation, there is a little known rule in the DMG (I think?) where it says DMs can choose to use +1 and +2 at their discretion for small advantages, but Advantage after that. I wish they emphasized that rule more, instead of just giving Advantage for every little thing. The big problem with the optional flanking rules is that it's already super easy to get Advantage in the normal rules, and if you did Flanking gives Advantage, then there's like no reason for a character (monster OR PC) to not have advantage, and half hour spells or what not are wasted (like Guiding Bolt, or Faerie Fire).


----------



## Kobold Stew

wrong thread.


----------



## jmucchiello

Am I supposed to know who Myrral is?


----------



## Kobold Stew

no -- it was posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## Neurotic

Yeah, sorry about that 
But yes! Everyone knows Myrral the happy hippie


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> My experience from 4e where I participated in living world - something most DMs adopted as practical:
> 1. initiative serves only to resolve 1st round - who goes before monsters (who are all on the same average init) - after that it is PC-Monsters-PC-Monsters
> 2. all basic monster stats (AC, saves, to hit and damage, aura damage etc) are public - thus, players can on their turn resolve saves, opportunity attacks and similar effects (it was important in 4e where forced movement would depend on the save and it stopped the round cold) - this was to player advantage
> 3. fancy maps were ditched in preference to google excel sheets - where everyone could move their token as needed and everyone else could see current state of affairs - there is also ditzie.com
> 4. events happen in the post order
> 5. you roll death and other saves immediately after falling - delayed posting to avoid death roll via healing doesn't work - this is to player disadvantage (see #2)
> 
> There is ditzie site where there are fancy maps and moveable tokens in one



1) That's sort of what we've come to, though I don't think I'm going to bother with Init in round 1. I invented a game 20 years ago where initiative generally was "Are the PCs attacking first, or the monsters?" (Of course, in that game, all players did all their rolls at the same time, and we went around the table with descriptions - with others cutting in. Man it was fast.) It's pretty rare that both sides intend to attack at the same time, surprisingly.
2) I've gone back-and-forth with that. Some players like not knowing. (Early on running PBP, and I don't remember who it was, I asked if I should just put ACs and HP of the monsters down, and someone said they liked not knowing). I've never done a formal poll, but I mostly kept it that way. I generally encourage people _not_ to overly focus-fire (I don't like it much, for many reasons) and seeing the HP makes people more inclined to it. I'm not against putting monsters AC & HP down, though.
3) My fancy maps _are_ in Excel. I use Excel for everything, really. I don't like google docs though.
4) Pretty much.
5) I absolutely LOATHE rolling anything for my players. I'd rather reverse saving throws to attacks vs static defenses if I had to do that (it's sort of the same thing, but it's different in my mind.)


----------



## jmucchiello

2. I think that's the wrong question. I like not knowing. But I also want to do everything that can speed up PbP gaming. So if knowing the monster stats helps speed the game by a few 3 day round trips, I'm all for it.


----------



## Neurotic

#5 I meant the  player who fell not DM


----------



## KahlessNestor

2. I generally think of AC, and even moreso HP, as things that should be perceptible to characters. "That orc will be hard to hit because of that plate armor" and "That orc is looking really beat up." So I guess I don't think of focus fire or targeting as too bad. After all, first rule of thumb, as mentioned before when fighting multiple opponents, is isolate and take down so you aren't fighting multiple opponents.

And I don't mind the GM rolling a save for me if I missed it, because I know it might be a bit before I get around to it again. Unless there is something missed that might help me, like the Protection from Evil in the other game. But then it really doesn't matter who rolls. The die roller doesn't know or care, as long as the numbers are right.


----------



## jmucchiello

I only expect 1st level characters to fail to understand "focus fire", as you put it. Once you have a few fights under you belt, you can't help but know that reducing the number of enemies is the best way to turn the fight in your favor.


----------



## Neurotic

'dead is the best status effect'


----------



## FitzTheRuke

My problem with focus fire is from a story perspective (and only when people get carried away with it):

Focus fire is tactically sound only because of the weirdness of HP, where you 'know' you have to whittle-down enemies. It can do really strange things, IMO, to the story of a fight. We're not talking about large-scale battles where it's good to try to (for example) punch your way through the enemy lines (where 'focussed assault' makes sense) we're talking more like a street-rumble, where you tend to have numbers like six-on-eight. 

If _everyone_ on one side all goes for the "guy in the black leather jacket" not only would they all trip over each other to get at him, but they'd be leaving seven other guys to kill them from the back and sides. In a street-fight, while you don't need to exactly "pick your partner" you need to come as close as you can to doing that, or you or your friend is gonna get destroyed. That's why I don't like focussed fire. I don't mind it happening _a bit_ but in very tactical-minded players it gets out of hand. 

You guys usually do fine for what I prefer - some smart focussed fire then pick-your-partner mix. I guess I prefer an elegant mix of both.

I absolutely agree with Kahless regarding PCs being able to tell a bad guys AC & HP. I don't think an experienced combatant is going to have too much trouble knowing "He's hard to get at" and "I'm going to win this soon". They may not talk or think about things in the same terms as the game-rules, but they know about what they represent. I don't have a problem with the Players knowing. Never have.


----------



## MetaVoid

I played with same living world 'rules' - I like it in 4e. 
It is not as relevant in 5e, there is much less forced movements and status effects...and it gives advantage to the players - if you know that big bad has only 3hp, you can go with low area damage rather than one focused blast for lot of damage.

Thus, I would give AC and attack (for to hit and opportunity attacks) and just general status: unharmed, wounded, bloodied (<50%), critical/tottering (<10% hp) - but that might be too much administration  - we have total damage taken in status blocks


----------



## gargoyleking

As for initiative, I'd love to sort out a kind of FFT style system at some point where a character with high 'spd' can act a bit more often than a character with low 'spd'. Of course, balancing a system like that can be tricky. Not to mention the logistics behind it.


----------



## Neurotic

You could "balance" it by having number of "parts" in the round say 10
Then your speed becomes 1/10 (you act in each segment), 4/10 (you act 2 times in the first round, 3 times in the second at segments 4, 8, 2, 6 ,10) etc...but that becomes an arms race where having faster speed is advantage over any other consideration


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> You could "balance" it by having number of "parts" in the round say 10
> Then your speed becomes 1/10 (you act in each segment), 4/10 (you act 2 times in the first round, 3 times in the second at segments 4, 8, 2, 6 ,10) etc...but that becomes an arms race where having faster speed is advantage over any other consideration



I should someday introduce you all to Rampant Griffon (an RPG I wrote 20 years ago, that we played for over a decade at my store). It's got "12-bit" rounds, and a "bit-timer" (at the table, it's a cardboard clock with the long hand counting "bits" and the short hand counting rounds). Every action has a speed (in bits, you see). You're always allowed to do actions that go over (if you start at, say, 11, and do a 6-bit action) but then you have less time next round. (Once you pass 12, your turn is done). Of course, you roll for defending in that game as much as you roll for attacking (and defending takes time too... a character that isn't attacked can do more things in a round). Combat in that game was extremely cinematic.

...But this is getting way, way beyond the scope of this game.


----------



## gargoyleking

LOL but I love to digress!


----------



## Neurotic

Gurps has something similar with active defense, rolling against set number which depends on your skill with the weapon/shield.

I like thi bits idea, you could forego defense to have more bits for attack (all out attack) or vice versa


----------



## jmucchiello

My AD&D 2e group played with segmented movement. Initiative said what segment you start on. When you decided to attack or cast a spell, you had to then wait x segments until it went off. Or on a segment you could use 1" of your 6-12" of movement. Very dynamic system.

And totally inappropriate for PbP play.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> Gurps has something similar with active defense, rolling against set number which depends on your skill with the weapon/shield.
> 
> I like thi bits idea, you could forego defense to have more bits for attack (all out attack) or vice versa



Yeah, defending (like blocking with a shield) did anti-damage against incoming attacks, but you could also shield-bash. You could parry with your main weapon, too. (Or chose to "take" the hit, if the damage was light, so you'd have time for another attack). I guess that's kind of like everyone having reckless attack. There weren't any classes (just skills - you could make any archetype you wanted). The game was very swingy from a modern game design perspective, though. Not very balanced, but always very fun.


----------



## Neurotic

GURPS is  the same - there are skills and advantages and disadvantages.

You're a weapon master, cool! your skill with the weapon is 20 - you spent 32 points on that alone and all other skills are at 4 or less points 
Extra attack advantage or extra parry, combat reflexes and similar. Your skills are weapon maneuvers and combat oriented knowledge

You're a barbarian - you have high strenth, good weapon skill, toughness advantage and similar plus survival, running, swim, climbing etc.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I've played GURPS, but it was 25 years ago. My game Rampant Griffon started as a fusion of 2ed D&D and Call of Cthulhu with a bit of GURPS and a bunch of stuff that I made up. It worked well for years, but fell apart when some players suggested some changes that never quite worked out, but I couldn't quite figure out how to back out of. Then 4e D&D came out, and we started playing D&D again, and now I don't even quite fully remember how to play it. (I'm missing my notes on exactly how it was before the revisions that ruined it.) It wouldn't be very good in PBP, anyway, I don't think. I dunno, maybe it would have been.


----------



## Neurotic

4e was very good for PbP - short duration, clearly described spells and effects, square effects and "sameness" of the classes were a boon (with exception with Runepriest who had fiddly 1 round effects or adjacency effects)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@jmucchiello Out of curiosity, how did Escella do both a Dash and an Eldritch Blast? Aren't those both actions? I see she's got a level of Rogue, but doesn't Cunning Action start at level 2? Am I missing something?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Oh, @gargoyleking and @Neurotic I need you two to go so I can roll the round.


----------



## jmucchiello

FitzTheRuke said:


> @jmucchiello Out of curiosity, how did Escella do both a Dash and an Eldritch Blast? Aren't those both actions? I see she's got a level of Rogue, but doesn't Cunning Action start at level 2? Am I missing something?



Expedition Retreat allows you to Dash as a bonus action.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Expedition Retreat allows you to Dash as a bonus action.



Duh! I forgot you had that spell going. Memory... failing... gack!


----------



## gargoyleking

Ok, I think I was waiting to see if Orc 2 would die before Taking my action. I don't think it will, so Dandin will have to spend his action directing the bear.

Animal Handling: 1d20+4 *23*


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Ok, I think I was waiting to see if Orc 2 would die before Taking my action. I don't think it will, so Dandin will have to spend his action directing the bear.
> 
> Animal Handling: 1d20+4 *23*



Naw, the bear will probably just keep mauling without him. It's more if you want him to do something fancy or specific that you'll need to roll. (I have a use for that nice high roll, though, but I'll let Dandin do that one as a Reaction.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> It would be nice to know if orc battlemaster is paralyzed before all this - it makes more sense to attack him if he is than to move.



Yeah, that's one of the drawbacks to side-initiative. I'll try and remember to post saving throws right away. (In this case, I _have_ rolled it, it's just in my notes. OrcBlade passed his save, so he's not Held.) I can see why 4e might have been slightly better for PBP with its static defenses (though it would have had its own problems, I'm sure). We could easily reverse the math and do static defenses but I feel like it's a houserule too far. (Plus it would make for at least 7 defenses!) 

(I recognise that there isn't much consistency to what I'm willing to houserule and what I'm not). It is what it is. We'll all just have to put up with two things:

1) Your character's knowledge of what's going on in the fight is based (primarily) on what things are like at the start of the round. Sure, they can look around and see things happening (IE the other player's posts) but if they wait around too long, watching to see how things play out, they won't have time to act. Take your turn with incomplete information.
2) To avoid the more frustrating parts of the above, we'll try to remember (all of us) to roll saves, reactions, and other fiddly-bits ASAP and post them.

(This goes for mistakes as well. We'll fix them as fast as possible, but it's reasonable to assume that the characters sometimes think they saw something happen, and they were wrong. Something else happened instead. Happens all the time.)


----------



## gargoyleking

In that case, I guess Dandin can fire off a Produce Flame.


----------



## Neurotic

This would be a fine example where knowing its will save would enable MetaVoid to roll its save


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> This would be a fine example where knowing its will save would enable MetaVoid to roll its save



Right. Unfortunately, there's no "will save" It's wisdom save, so we'd have to start putting down all of each monster's ability score blocks for that to work. It's probably better if we all just roll saves as quick as we can whenever they come up. (That goes for both you all and myself).


----------



## Kobold Stew

OrcEye's crit is cool and all -- Tommi was dodging; does that mean disadvantage? (Maybe it was cancelled)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@gargoyleking I was working on writing the round when you posted; seeing as Dandin didn't do anything successfully anyway, I'm just going to ignore that post and assume that he thought about doing that, and then just moved over to where he could watch the bear.

Hey, didn't I say this would be an _easy_ fight? This round didn't go too well for you.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> OrcEye's crit is cool and all -- Tommi was dodging; does that mean disadvantage? (Maybe it was cancelled)




Damn. I knew that, and I missed it when I was rolling.


----------



## jmucchiello

To speed things up, the players can roll saving throws for enemies. It won't resolve the issue for the player, but it will save the DM time. He can take the result and add the modifier and compare. The player can even do this:

Produce Flame [1d8=4] 4 fire damage vs Wisdom DC 14 [1d20=8] Needs +6 of better to save.

Now the DM's work is basically done. Just needs to figure out the opponent's wisdom save modifier and compare it to the needed modifier.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> To speed things up, the players can roll saving throws for enemies. It won't resolve the issue for the player, but it will save the DM time. He can take the result and add the modifier and compare. The player can even do this:
> 
> Produce Flame [1d8=4] 4 fire damage vs Wisdom DC 14 [1d20=8] Needs +6 of better to save.
> 
> Now the DM's work is basically done. Just needs to figure out the opponent's wisdom save modifier and compare it to the needed modifier.



Yeah that would work. You wouldn't 100% know if you succeeded right away (some of the time) but the d20 would be rolled ahead of time.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> How did that orc run from O34/59 to AR63, 120 feet away? Last round the orc and Escella were 30 ft apart, she was in difficult terrain. He should only be 60 feet away from O34. Am I missing something? His current location on the map is where he probably ends up at the end of this round? He should be on the C column at the moment.




You are right. Looking back, I see that I moved him to (D34) on the original map (his round 4 move) but then I realised that he would run off the map on his next turn, and I made the new one for you. The time it took me to put that map together, I forgot that I'd already moved him, so when I went to see where he'd get to, I took his turn. So, yeah, that's where he runs to by the end of his turn. Looks like Escella will head him off. Do you want to revise her turn? Go ahead if you like.


----------



## jmucchiello

How clear/full of trees and scrub does it seem like the next few hundred yards of terrain look. If he could duck into a copse of tree and loose her, she'll get closer, leaving the turn as is. If it doesn't seem like he could easily hide, I might throw another eldritch blast at him instead.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

He seems to be heading south-west and he's currently crossing a clearing.  There's more trees and a bit of a bog (or a big mud-puddle, if you prefer) coming up on his path. It's not super dense and everything travels downward in that direction, so you'll have the high ground if you stay behind him.

On the other hand, I'm not quite sure how you'd get all the way to AY62 with 90'. You'd be starting in difficult terrain and ending in difficult terrain (under the tree). AZ would be fine. If you want to EB him, I suggest you head south-west right away and end up something like H66. Up to you.


----------



## jmucchiello

Here's two routes she could take. The second one seems more natural since it probably is the route he took. So I say she's at AZ59 if you agree. She's not EBing, but I bolded her 60ft position:

O61 (10), N61 (20), M62 (25), L63 (30), K63 (35), J64 (40), J65 (45), I66 (50), H66 (55), *G66 (60*), F66 (65), E66 (70), D65 (75), C65 (80), B65(85), BA65 (90).

O60 (10), N60 (20), M60 (25), L59 (30), K59 (35), J59 (40), I58 (45), H58 (50), G58 (55), *F58 (60*), E58 (65), D59 (70), C59 (75), B60 (80), BA60 (85), AZ59 (90)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm happy with either of those. If you prefer AZ59, I'll put her there. Done. She's there.


----------



## jmucchiello

Now I wait for the rest of the round to go by.


----------



## Kobold Stew

It;ll be quick!


----------



## MetaVoid

FitzTheRuke said:


> O6: 1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23 (Aside: Isn't O6 out of range of this spell?)



Vairar has Spell Sniper feat that doubles the range of his spells - word of radiance has range 5' and not 'personal'  or 0


----------



## FitzTheRuke

MetaVoid said:


> Vairar has Spell Sniper feat that doubles the range of his spells - word of radiance has range 5' and not 'personal'  or 0



Yes, of course. I had forgotten that. Cool use of the feat, actually.


----------



## MetaVoid

FitzTheRuke said:


> Yes, of course. I had forgotten that. Cool use of the feat, actually.



It is, but it is still a cantrip and with CON save and no damage on success...it will be fairly rare in use


----------



## FitzTheRuke

MetaVoid said:


> It is, but it is still a cantrip and with CON save and no damage on success...it will be fairly rare in use



Yeah, but it's got a higher potential damage than most cantrips - you just need a lot of targets. Which is good, because in a scenario where it's best, you're in deep trouble. I like it.


----------



## gargoyleking

Yeah, that's something a tanky character might like to use. My little bard would be insta-target/killed for something like that.


----------



## MetaVoid

I was counting on pike range, but ended up in melee. If I took the shield, I'd be missed more often. As-is, if Neurotic didn't give the orcs another target, I'd probably be dying right now.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

MetaVoid said:


> I was counting on pike range, but ended up in melee. If I took the shield, I'd be missed more often. As-is, if Neurotic didn't give the orcs another target, I'd probably be dying right now.



They _do_ hate an elf-prince. Even more than they hate a beat-up elf soldier/cleric!


----------



## MetaVoid

FitzTheRuke said:


> They _do_ hate an elf-prince. Even more than they hate a beat-up elf soldier/cleric!



Hey!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Dandin can take Ol'Sooty to the central courtyard (there's a courtyard open to the sky in the centre of the manor on the ground floor). It has a tree and water, and a big rock (actually an earth elemental, which Talynen can tell to leave the bear alone) that the bear can hunker down behind to rest.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You will be happy to know that I have decided that it is (probably past) time for a level-up. I took a look, here's how it went so far:

Level 1: Jul 2017 (Start)
Level 2: Sep 2017 (Left Daggerford for the first time to go adventure)
Level 3: Aug 2018 (All of Julkoun)
Level 4: Nov 2019 (Time-skip, left Daggerford to travel north)
And now...
Level 5: Dec 2020 (Floshin Manor)

Also, a long rest will be available. Go ahead and make "Fresh" level five versions.

(@Prickly Pear Just do Lionel. I have plans for Titus.)


----------



## jmucchiello

Is Tasha's Cauldron in play?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Is Tasha's Cauldron in play?



Oooh. Good point. What would you like from it? (Or is it a general question). I'm leaning toward it...

Okay, let's put it this way: YES, but please inform me (this goes for all of you) what it is you plan to use from it. I'm both curious, and a tiny bit nervous that it could be used to do something I don't like. (I can't imagine what that would be, but I'd know it if I saw it.)

On the other hand, I'd like to see it in action, so sure.


----------



## gargoyleking

I don't own Tasha's. Is it relevant to Dandin's revamp at all?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> I don't own Tasha's. Is it relevant to Dandin's revamp at all?



Let's see... Level 5 Halfling Bard? Or you mean if you rebuild him?

For the Bard you get:

These Spells are added to your Spell List:

1st Level - Color spray; Command
2nd Level - Aid; Enlarge/reduce; Mirror image
3rd Level - Intellect fortress (NEW!); Mass healing word; Slow

- *Intellect Fortress* (Abjuration) - Action: For 1 hour (concentration), you or one willing creature you can see within 30 feet has resistance to psychic damage, as well as advantage on Intelligence, Wisdom, and Charisma saving throws. _Higher Levels_  When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 4th level or higher, you can target one additional creature for each slot level above 3rd. The creatures must be within 30 feet of each other when you target them.

(Though it occurs to me that you won't have any 3rd level spells, so that would be just if you chose to go Bard 5)

...Either way, you get for a level 2 Bard:  *Magical Inspiration* If a creature has a Bardic Inspiration die from you and casts a spell that restores hit points or deals damage, the creature can roll that die and choose a target affected by the spell. Add the number rolled as a bonus to the hit points regained or the damage dealt. The Bardic Inspiration die is then lost.

I'll look into Pet-related stuff and get back to you.


----------



## jmucchiello

Actually I was looking at the feats. Sorcerer doesn't get much from the new stuff aside from extra spells and being able to rebuild earlier choices (but that's part of all classes). These feats are both amusing (to my sorcerer with a rogue dip and warlock cantrip):

*ELDRITCH ADEPT*
_Prerequisite:_ Spellcasting or Pact Magic feature
Studying occult lore, you have unlocked eldritch power within yourself: you learn one Eldritch Invocation option of your choice from the warlock class. If the invocation has a prerequisite of any kind, you can choose that invocation only if you're a warlock who meets the prerequisite.
Whenever you gain a level, you can replace the invocation with another one from the warlock class.

*FIGHTING INITIATE*
_Prerequisite:_ Proficiency with a martial weapon
Your martial training has helped you develop a particular style of fighting. As a result, you learn one Fighting Style option of your choice from the fighter class. If you already have a style, the one you choose must be different.
Whenever you reach a level that grants the Ability Score Improvement feature, you can replace this feat's fighting style with another one from the fighter class that you don't have.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yeah, those are good Feats if you only want a little for your multiclassing.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, for some reason I had a momentary lapse and forgot about Dandin going Bard 2 / Ranger (Beastmaster) 3. Which is an idea I really like.

The Ranger has quite a few alternatives. In particular, the Beast Stat-Block. I think I'd rather you use the Tasha's stuff than the UA, but I'll have to help you out then. 

No matter what we do, the beast is going to be a little weaker than the monster stat-block of your bear. We can chalk that up to TWO things: 1) The bear will be somewhat "tamed" by Dandin's kinder training; 2) I don't want to deal with the bear dying on a regular basis. Ol'Sooty will wind up with less HP as a beast companion. This is a feature, not a flaw: We can say that when he runs out of his beast-companion HP (when he reaches 0) he doesn't _die_ but instead immediately disengages and runs off the map. (Similar to what he did in the last fight when he got low on HP). When Dandin "revives" him, he instead heals him and coaxes him back.

Technically, the beast companion is not supposed to be Large (or ridden, really). I will keep thinking about how I'm going to work that, exactly, but basically I'll consider the saddle sort-of like giving Dandin another magic item.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Okay. I leveled up Angis. I grabbed Pass Without a Trace, so that should help us with the orcs. Do we need more healing? I can swap out Absorb Elements for Healing Spirit? Lesser Restoration is on my list now, too, if you'd rather that.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Oh, also, can we restock on ammo at the estate? Angis has 11 crossbow bolts left. The war wagon has 18, by my count.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Here's the Beast's stat block (replaces any from the PHB):

BEAST OF THE LAND
AKA Ol'Sooty the Bear

AC 13 + Your Prof Bonus (So 16) (natural armor)
HP 5 + five times your ranger level (so basically he'll take 20 damage before quitting a fight)
HD 3x d8's
Speed 40 ft., climb 40 ft. (that works for a bear)

STR 14 (+2) DEX 14 (+2) CON 15 (+2) INT 8 (−1) WIS 14 (+2) CHA 11 (+0)
Senses darkvision 60 ft., passive Perception 12
Languages understands the languages you speak

Charge. If the beast moves at least 20 feet straight toward a target and then hits it with a maul attack on the same turn, the target takes an extra 1d6 slashing damage. If the target is a creature, it must succeed on a Strength saving throw against your spell save DC or be knocked prone.

Primal Bond. You can add your proficiency bonus to any ability check or saving throw that the beast makes.

Actions (Your bonus Action)
Maul. Melee Weapon Attack: your spell attack modifier to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: 1d8 + 2 + Prof Bonus (so 5) slashing damage.

In combat, the beast acts during your turn. It can move and use its reaction on its own, but the only action it takes is the Dodge action, unless you take a bonus action on your turn to command it to take another action. That action can be one in its stat block or some other action. You can also sacrifice one of your attacks when you take the Attack action to command the beast to take the Attack action. If you are incapacitated, the beast can take any action of its choice, not just Dodge.

If the beast has died within the last hour, you can use your action to touch it and expend a spell slot of 1st level or higher. The beast returns to life after 1 minute with all its hit points restored.

When you finish a long rest, you can summon a different primal beast. The new beast appears in an unoccupied space within 5 feet of you, and you choose its stat block and appearance. If you already have a beast from this feature, it vanishes when the new beast appears. The beast also vanishes if you die.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> Oh, also, can we restock on ammo at the estate? Angis has 11 crossbow bolts left. The war wagon has 18, by my count.




Yeah, they can get you as much ammo as you'd like, within reason. I'd say load Angis up with about 40 quarrels. The War Wagon too.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I honestly don't remember how that Beast compares to the UA.

Oh, Dandin will have some extra Fighting Style Options for his Level 2 Ranger:

*Blind Fighting*
You have blindsight with a range of 10 feet. Within that range, you can effectively see anything that isn’t behind total cover, even if you’re blinded or in darkness. Moreover, you can see an invisible creature within that range, unless the creature successfully hides from you.

*Druidic Warrior*
You learn two cantrips of your choice from the druid spell list. They count as ranger spells for you, and Wisdom is your spellcasting ability for them. Whenever you gain a level in this class, you can replace one of these cantrips with another cantrip from the druid spell list.

*Thrown Weapon Fighting*
You can draw a weapon that has the thrown property as part of the attack you make with the weapon. In addition, when you hit with a ranged attack using a thrown weapon, you gain a +2 bonus to the damage roll.

(Though I doubt that you will want any of those)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Probably more pertinent to Dandin would be this swap-out for Favored Enemy:

Favored Foe​_1st-level ranger feature, which replaces the Favored Enemy feature and works with the Foe Slayer feature_

When you hit a creature with an attack roll, you can call on your mystical bond with nature to mark the target as your favored enemy for 1 minute or until you lose your concentration (as if you were concentrating on a spell).

The first time on each of your turns that you hit the favored enemy and deal damage to it, including when you mark it, you can increase that damage by 1d4.

You can use this feature to mark a favored enemy a number of times equal to your proficiency bonus, and you regain all expended uses when you finish a long rest.

This feature’s extra damage increases when you reach certain levels in this class: to 1d6 at 6th level and to 1d8 at 14th level.


----------



## Prickly Pear

FitzTheRuke said:


> @Prickly Pear Just do Lionel. I have plans for Titus.)



Well, now I am curious!



jmucchiello said:


> Is Tasha's Cauldron in play?



This will be a xmas gift from my kids... I just have to wait a few more sleeps!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hey, while you're levelling up your characters, can you give me a list of what magic items I've given you? Angis is done, and if I read him right, I think he's got Boots of Striding & Springing and the Boon of the Elk. Anyone else?


----------



## jmucchiello

I've got a "mysterious flute" that came with my Inheritor background (from SCAG). No other magic items. So technically I only have a magic item I gave to myself.


----------



## jmucchiello

Aw, this is disappointing. The text from the Eldritch Adept feat in Tasha's reads:

you learn one Eldritch Invocation option of your choice from the warlock class. If the invocation has a prerequisite of any kind, you can choose that invocation only if you're a warlock who meets the prerequisite.

So that means the Eldritch Blast cantrip that I got from Spell Sniper can't be enhanced because the invocations that alter Eldritch Blast have a "prerequisite":


> AGONIZING BLAST
> Prerequisite: eldritch blast cantrip


----------



## gargoyleking

Dandin has the shawm/rapier (Siren's Call), an elk boon which is basically just a bonus to diplomacy checks at this point. (Rather not use the last Animal Friendship in case we need to negotiate with any fey.) And apparently now a 'bear saddle'.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Aw, this is disappointing. The text from the Eldritch Adept feat in Tasha's reads:
> 
> you learn one Eldritch Invocation option of your choice from the warlock class. If the invocation has a prerequisite of any kind, you can choose that invocation only if you're a warlock who meets the prerequisite.
> 
> So that means the Eldritch Blast cantrip that I got from Spell Sniper can't be enhanced because the invocations that alter Eldritch Blast have a "prerequisite":



That's a strange restriction. I wonder why they felt that was necessary.


----------



## gargoyleking

Glad they carried the Druidic Warrior thing over from the playtest stuff. Also, I like that hunted foe option.


----------



## gargoyleking

Eh, GM fiat to ignore?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Eh, GM fiat to ignore?



I don't know. I don't think I'll mess with anything in Tasha's until I'm more familiar with it. On the other hand, I might give that Flute some abilities to make up for it... @jmucchiello what Invocations are you interested in?


----------



## gargoyleking

@FitzTheRuke here was my basuc idea for the revamped Dandin. Not fully flesged out and I'll need to sit down and sift through to make sure nothing else slipped through the cracks.






						Myth-Weavers Online Character Sheets
					

Myth-Weavers is an online community that focuses on play by post gaming. We are home to hundreds of active games, many still recruiting. Our character sheet system supports dozens systems, including d20, GURPS, WoD, and even the new D&D5e. Come join our ever-growing community of thousands of...



					www.myth-weavers.com


----------



## jmucchiello

FitzTheRuke said:


> I don't know. I don't think I'll mess with anything in Tasha's until I'm more familiar with it. On the other hand, I might give that Flute some abilities to make up for it... @jmucchiello what Invocations are you interested in?



The Add charisma to eldritch blast damage one... Agonizing Blast. Which would make the cantrip 1d10+3 per its two attack rolls. Not like she ever hits with it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, Escella will learn (by clever thinking and minor experiments) that she can use her old flute to channel her strange new energy blasts (she found she could do this after she was imprisoned and put through a ritual by gnolls, IIRC). The blast travels harmlessly through the tube of the flute, making an interesting whistling noise, and then travels in a much improved straight line for the target. Effectively, the flute works as a +2 spell focus, when it comes to her EB (she can use it for her focus for other spells, but without the magical enhancement). Yes, that means +2 to hit, though not to damage, but it should help her damage output a bit anyway. Who knows, she may find other uses for it in the future.


----------



## jmucchiello

Is that with the feat or without? IOW, you're just giving the flute an upgrade?


----------



## Prickly Pear

jmucchiello said:


> Aw, this is disappointing. The text from the Eldritch Adept feat in Tasha's reads:
> 
> you learn one Eldritch Invocation option of your choice from the warlock class. If the invocation has a prerequisite of any kind, you can choose that invocation only if you're a warlock who meets the prerequisite.
> 
> So that means the Eldritch Blast cantrip that I got from Spell Sniper can't be enhanced because the invocations that alter Eldritch Blast have a "prerequisite":



My understanding is slightly different from what you have said. The prerequisite for Agonizing Blast is the Eldrich Blast cantrip, which you have through the Spell Sniper feat. In essence you are a warlock since you can use Eldritch Blast and, as such, you meet the prerequisite for Eldritch Adept. Does it make sense?
I think the wording in the Eldritch Adept feat is there so that you can't use Invocations that require 7th level warlock or Pact of the Tome, etc. However, there are plenty of other Invocations that could be used, such as Eldritch Sight, Fiendish Vigor and Mask of Many Faces, for example.


----------



## Neurotic

jmucchiello said:


> If the invocation has a prerequisite of any kind, you can choose that invocation only if you're a warlock who meets the prerequisite.





> The prerequisite for Agonizing Blast is the Eldrich Blast cantrip



The text is clear - the prerequisite isn't having said cantrip as a spell. You have to be a warlock who meets the prerequisite.


----------



## jmucchiello

Prickly Pear said:


> My understanding is slightly different from what you have said. The prerequisite for Agonizing Blast is the Eldrich Blast cantrip, which you have through the Spell Sniper feat. In essence you are a warlock since you can use Eldritch Blast and, as such, you meet the prerequisite for Eldritch Adept. Does it make sense?
> I think the wording in the Eldritch Adept feat is there so that you can't use Invocations that require 7th level warlock or Pact of the Tome, etc. However, there are plenty of other Invocations that could be used, such as Eldritch Sight, Fiendish Vigor and Mask of Many Faces, for example.



I agree that's what it should say. But the current wording says "if it has a prerequisite, you have to be a warlock."


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Is that with the feat or without? IOW, you're just giving the flute an upgrade?



Yeah, I felt that accuracy was more your problem over damage, so I went with that as a feature for your flute. At first, I thought that magic foci did attack AND damage like magic weapons do, but apparently they don't (I don't play a lot of spellcasters).

I think we all _wish_ that the wording was like Prickly said, but it really doesn't look that way. I'm not sure why it doesn't just say "meet the prerequisite". 

I guess if jmucchiello really wants agonising blast, I could allow us to ignore that wording. I would be easy enough to do by accident, after all. Frankly, if Prickly was playing a character with EB and took it, genuinely thinking that it was okay, I'd probably have never noticed.


----------



## jmucchiello

Bad rolls were my problem. Aside from the 2 or 3 times I managed to hit, the die roll was always under 10.

If I didn't take the feat, I'd probably do +2 to Dex.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Tommi is leveled. Yay uncanny dodge.

Magic gifts: Gutter (+1 short sword w/ bonus damage on crit); boon-of-the-Elk (pass w/o trace, +2 when dealing w/ Fey). My character sheet says he also has boots of striding and sprinigng, but I must admit I'd forgotten that (and maybe they were given to a dwarf?). Otherwise, Tommi will be jumping things more often.

Also: Tommi has "a contact in every city" as his (hitherto unused) background feature. Don't suppose there's a contact in the occupying army we're about to attack? (no, he does not have proficiency in fishing).

Also also: Tasha's has the steady aim feature, which allows bonus action to give advantage if there is no movement during the turn (speed becomes zero, so that means there's no reaction movement either).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Tommi is leveled. Yay uncanny dodge.
> 
> Magic gifts: Gutter (+1 short sword w/ bonus damage on crit); boon-of-the-Elk (pass w/o trace, +2 when dealing w/ Fey). My character sheet says he also has boots of striding and sprinigng, but I must admit I'd forgotten that (and maybe they were given to a dwarf?). Otherwise, Tommi will be jumping things more often.
> 
> Also: Tommi has "a contact in every city" as his (hitherto unused) background feature. Don't suppose there's a contact in the occupying army we're about to attack? (no, he does not have proficiency in fishing).
> 
> Also also: Tasha's has the steady aim feature, which allows bonus action to give advantage if there is no movement during the turn (speed becomes zero, so that means there's no reaction movement either).



Only problem with Uncanny Dodge is that I'll probably forget it again and again. (Though I play rogues, so I shouldn't.)

I'm pretty sure Angis has the boots. I don't think I gave out two.

I'm okay with Tommi using Steady Aim when it comes up as worthwhile.


----------



## Kobold Stew

FitzTheRuke said:


> Only problem with Uncanny Dodge is that I'll probably forget it again and again. (Though I play rogues, so I shouldn't.)
> 
> I'm pretty sure Angis has the boots. I don't think I gave out two.
> 
> I'm okay with Tommi using Steady Aim when it comes up as worthwhile.




I'll try to remember.

That sounds right.

Cool, thanks.


----------



## gargoyleking

Okay, @FitzTheRuke I'm not sure if this is still an option or not for Dandin.  It was another of the alternate abilities I had found while delving through things to make Dandin seem more 'fake druid' and less 'fake ranger'.

Primal Awareness:  (Replaces Primeval Awareness)
   You can focus your awareness through the interconnections of nature: you learn additional spells when you reach certain levels in this class if you don't already know them, as shown in the Primal Awareness Spells table. These spells don't count against the number of ranger spells you know.
   Primal Awareness Spells (Ranger Level: Spells gained)
     3rd:  Goodapple(Sub via Fitz approval), speak with animals
     5th:  beast sense, locate animals or plants
     9th:  speak with plants
     13th:  locate creature
     17th: commune with nature
   You can cast each of these spells once without expending a spell slot. Once you cast a spell in this way, you can't do so again until you finish a long rest.


----------



## gargoyleking

Also, wouldn't Ol'Sooty get his con bonus to HP?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Okay, @FitzTheRuke I'm not sure if this is still an option or not for Dandin.  It was another of the alternate abilities I had found while delving through things to make Dandin seem more 'fake druid' and less 'fake ranger'.



You mean from Tasha's? Yeah, you can use any of the options from Tasha's. I was gonna post those too, but I wanted to see what you thought of the other stuff first.


gargoyleking said:


> Also, wouldn't Ol'Sooty get his con bonus to HP?



You'd think so, wouldn't you? I thought so, but I couldn't find it anywhere in Tasha's under that new beast companion. Maybe they thought it was so obvious that they didn't need to mention it? Actually, there's evidence to support that the answer is "no". There's three stat blocks. Two of them have +2 Con and HP is listed as "5+5 times your ranger level" and then the third option one has a +1 Con, and it says HP is "4 + 4 times your ranger level". So it looks like it's actually (3+con)+(3+con) x your ranger level. So Ol'Sooty winds up with 20 HP.


----------



## gargoyleking

Weird, well at least he has better AC than Dandin does, if it's only 2 points better.  One thing popped up but otherwise I think I'm finished leveling him up.  Will I be able to use Siren's Song as a +1 focus for his Ranger spells?  Or will he need a separate Druidic focus?

LOL  Kind of lamenting the utter lack of Bard direct attack spells.  +8 to hit and nothing to shoot with it.  Nice save DC's though I guess.

*Dandin Applesbane*


----------



## gargoyleking

Sooo...  Yeah I've started coming up with cool icons for all of my characters.  Here's the new and improved Dandin.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Weird, well at least he has better AC than Dandin does, if it's only 2 points better.  One thing popped up but otherwise I think I'm finished leveling him up.  Will I be able to use Siren's Song as a +1 focus for his Ranger spells?  Or will he need a separate Druidic focus?
> 
> LOL  Kind of lamenting the utter lack of Bard direct attack spells.  +8 to hit and nothing to shoot with it.  Nice save DC's though I guess.
> 
> *Dandin Applesbane*




How'd he get up to +8? 16 Cha (+3) + Prof (+3) + Siren's Song (+1) is +7, or a 15 dc. What am I missing? 

Sure, your ranger spells can use Siren's Song. I honestly think that magical foci should be more individual (the thing the character is most comfortable with, with an appropriate story) rather than class-based. Dandin is used to channelling his magic through the shawm, so I think that's fine. (Making your Ranger Spells only 1 point worse than your bard, right? So +6/dc14? 

It's only a little weird story-wise that Dandin has "forgotten" his 2nd level spells, but I think we can just imagine that he still _knows_ them, he's just busy concentrating on learning how to do some new stuff (not the least of which is keeping a rather traumatized bear calm) that's taking up most of his energy. He just can't quite get his most powerful magic to work right now while working on other things.

Comment on the Icon: I like it. I don't think I can _use_ it, though. The icons get shrunk so small on my maps that you wouldn't be able to see much of it. I've learned recently to erase most details on my icons for clarity.


----------



## gargoyleking

Ok, I can make a simpler one too.
Edit: Also, I may have added my +1 twice.  Happens when you should already be in bed but just have to do the thing or not be able to sleep at all.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Looking at the Beast of the Land for Ol'Sooty again I find that I missed that the Beast of the Air has 1d6 Hit Dice (while the Land and the Sea have d8's) so my idea that it was 3+Con doesn't hold. I think the design is good, overall, but some of it is a bit confusing. Like apparently the Beast's to-hit with its attacks is "equal to your spell attack modifier." So... +6? (Your ranger spell attack? It has nothing to do with the Beast at all, I think?) 

I still have no idea if it's supposed to get Con Mod to HP or not. If so, how many? It only has 3 Hit Dice (your Ranger Level) and yet it starts with 5HP + 5x  your ranger level, which makes it look like it has 4 HD. So until we get some clarifications, I'm just gonna have to make some rulings.

So here's Ol'Sooty:

*OL'SOOTY*
Medium beast

*Armor Class* 16 (natural armor)
*Hit Points *26/26
*Hit Dice *3/3 at 1d8+2 
*Speed* 40 ft., climb 40 ft.

STR 14 (+2) DEX 14 (+2) CON 15 (+2) INT 8 (−1) WIS 14 (+2) CHA 11 (+0)
*Senses Darkvision* 60 ft., passive Perception 12
*Languages *understands the languages Dandin speaks

_*Charge.*_ If Ol'Sooty moves at least 20 feet straight toward a target and then hits it with a maul attack on the same turn, the target takes an extra 1d6 slashing damage. If the target is a creature, it must succeed on a dc14 Strength saving throw or be knocked prone.

_*Primal Bond.*_ Add +3 to any ability check or saving throw that Ol'Sooty makes.

Actions: _*Maul.* Melee Weapon Attack:_ +6, reach 5 ft., one target. _Hit:_ 1d8+5 slashing damage.


----------



## Kobold Stew

That's what I'm seeing too for Ol'Sooty.

-- its con bonus has no impact on its hit points
-- ranger's spell attack roll is the one used for the bear's attack
-- it is proficient (with the ranger's +3 PB) in every skill/save it tries, but it get the bonus from its stats, so its con save is +5 (+2 for con plus the ranger's +3).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yes, that's how I see it too. So 20/20 HP, then. I wonder if his "Passive Perception" should count as 15 or not then? (It's 'technically' not an ability check, is it?) Nearly all his checks and saves will be +5 (except Int and Cha based ones).


----------



## jmucchiello

Are we waiting on someone or something or is it just the usual holidays slump?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Are we waiting on someone or something or is it just the usual holidays slump?



A bit of both. I think there are a few players (perhaps including yourself? I'm not sure ATM) who have yet to level up their characters. When that is done, I can move us forward. (I will probably move us forward over the weekend either way).


----------



## jmucchiello

I'm done. I didn't know I had to announce it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> I'm done. I didn't know I had to announce it.



You don't. You just weren't done the last time I checked, IRRC. Which is all good! There are others that still need to do it. And I'll start moving things along soon anyhow, promise.


----------



## jmucchiello

np. It's December. PbF always suffers in December. Have a Happy New Year.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yeah, happy new year to all of you!


----------



## Kobold Stew

And to you, Fitz. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## gargoyleking

I do need to sit down and make one or two adjustments, mainly updating Ol'Sooty's stat block and remaking Dandin's minisheet.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

A little behind-the-scenes look at my PBP DMing process: 

I do all of my writing in my head, and when I find the time, I sit down and type it in. Unfortunately, when the days are busy (like they've been lately) I get far enough behind that I start to forget details. For some reason, it's nearly impossible to get myself to start over, so instead, when I get behind, I have to spend a _huge_ amount of extra effort trying to dredge the story out of the back of my brain. I'd hate to miss any of the mid-sized or bigger details - I'm never worried about the small stuff. But I don't want to get anything "wrong".  

This is the case here. I have a story for Tommi in the cellars and one for Escella at night. Not wanting to leave anyone out, I've got smaller bits for Angis, Dandin, and Vairar. There's a pretty big story for Titus that's been building since tglassy still played him, and I want to find a time to use it.

But I'm struggling to find the time to put the proper effort into dragging them all out of my head. It's easier when it's a faster thing; usually I come up with the story at night when I should be sleeping and I write it in the morning while drinking my coffee.

When I get weeks behind, like I have here, it becomes harder. 

I'll get it down soon, I promise. I may have to split it up into smaller chunks just to get it out. You may see me make short posts with one character at a time over the next few days. Once that's done, we'll regain our momentum.


----------



## Neurotic

Maybe you could write down snippets when you have time and only once you have enough time put it all together?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> Maybe you could write down snippets when you have time and only once you have enough time put it all together?



Crazy talk! (That sounds sensible, but for some reason it's just not how I do it.)


----------



## gargoyleking

That's fine by me. I've been having a hard time keeping up with my PbP as well, lately.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Huh. Just realized Angis is over carrying capacity. I should get rid of some of those axes he's carrying around from killing those orcs in the tower on the way to Joulkoon, I suppose. Can I convert them to gold/half gold? Or sell them somewhere. Otherwise I guess the elves just have a lot of orc axes left in their armory...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> Huh. Just realized Angis is over carrying capacity. I should get rid of some of those axes he's carrying around from killing those orcs in the tower on the way to Joulkoon, I suppose. Can I convert them to gold/half gold? Or sell them somewhere. Otherwise I guess the elves just have a lot of orc axes left in their armory...



You probably sold them long ago in Daggerford. Feel free to half their value and add it to his sheet.


----------



## Neurotic

Or have the carriage carry the excess...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> Or have the carriage carry the excess...



That's true. They could be in the War Wagon.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I will sell them. Thanks  I'll keep some of the handaxes for throwing, though.


----------



## Prickly Pear

Happy New Year!
And I am sorry for being absent for a couple of weeks. Anyways, I have updated Lionel Hardcheese to level 5. He gets Uncanny Dodge, Sneak Attack +3D6 and 43HP. The only magic item Lionel has is a Wolf-Pelt Cloak that he won from Titus in a lucky chance of cards. 


> It works pretty much like a Druid's Wild Shape: Put the hood up, turn into a wolf. I think it lasts 8 hours, or until you get "killed". Recharges every night at midnight.


----------



## Prickly Pear

I have not done anything to Titus, since FitzTheRuke said that he had "plans for him". However, if desired, I can update him too.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Prickly Pear said:


> I have not done anything to Titus, since FitzTheRuke said that he had "plans for him". However, if desired, I can update him too.



Don't worry about him yet. No worries on being gone for a bit. We've all been busy.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, a few OOC facts for you (that your characters would be well aware of):

Here's what the gatehouse looks like:






... After I wrote all that stuff about Lionel and the War Wagon making for the manor house, I realised that there were no stables, nor anywhere at all to PUT the War Wagon. I came up with a solution. The road arches in the middle. The "top" and "bottom" guard rooms have a shed (top) and a stables (bottom) one floor down. If you squint, you can see things that I'm going to call the narrow, ladder-like stairs at N13 and O20. The exterior doors are disguised as solid wall (magic), and locked tight during an attack. Tommi's waterfall, should he go that way, is Top Left.

SO... your choice if you want to defend from INSIDE or OUTSIDE (you can split up if you like). You have enough time to hitch up the War Wagon, and you can place it anywhere on the map. It will be quite the target for the attackers, I suppose, but their goal is to breach the gates. 

I am also happy to allow a couple of characters to go scout, so you know what's coming ahead of time. If you do, I'd like one of each of Athletics (running); Stealth (keeping hidden); and Perception (observing the enemy) checks. Don't worry too much about one or two bad rolls, it'll just make it exciting. (Totally flubbing it might be bad, though). Tommi can do this if he goes up by the stairs, but the waterfall climb might take too long. Though I _like_ the idea, so If you DO climb up by the waterfall, I'll come up with some reward for the interesting attempt.

Let's get this game going again!


----------



## jmucchiello

Escella is willing. She's been scouting the orcs for weeks now. Stealth and Perception are her expertise skills. (Athletics, not so much) But if she really needs to run, she can always use expeditious retreat.

I'm not sure how this idea comes to her though or who she would tell. "Hey, I'm going to step out for a bit."


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Escella is willing. She's been scouting the orcs for weeks now. Stealth and Perception are her expertise skills. (Athletics, not so much) But if she really needs to run, she can always use expeditious retreat.
> 
> I'm not sure how this idea comes to her though or who she would tell. "Hey, I'm going to step out for a bit."



Probably would come up when someone asks, "So how many are we up against?"

Shrugs all around.

"I guess someone better go take a look!"


----------



## KahlessNestor

Angis is better in melee, but he's not stupid enough to give up a fortified position LOL

Is there a way to use the war wagon from inside, or possibly dismount the crossbow and put it on the roof or something? Maybe protect it with some sandbags for cover or something? I suppose we could keep it inside in case of a breech, too.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I don't see why you can't take the mounted crossbow off the wagon and put it on the roof, if you like. Angis should be capable of the basic engineering. Cover won't be quite as good as staying inside, but you can quickly build enough cover with hay bales and sandbags for +2 AC while manning it.


----------



## KahlessNestor

That's what I was thinking. I just wasn't sure if it could shoot through the arrow holes.


----------



## gargoyleking

Sounds like a solid strategy. No point in splitting our forces when we've got a choke point to hold. That space looks tight as all get-out. Ol'Sooty will definitely have to wait farther in, in case we get pushed back. If he has to 'squeeze' through that cooridor it could suck.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Angis wanting to mount the crossbow on the roof made me have to think about what the roof looks like. It's a fancy elvish tile with lots of curved lines. Angis stuffed a bunch of hay from the stable into the space between the north guard room and the gatehouse, and added another few bales in front for protection. He spiked the crossbow mounts into the roof (too bad - someone can repair it later). It's a rush-job and won't hold up to, say, a large creature trying to pull it down, but he can fire with it stable enough.

Here's what it looks like:


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I didn't mean for it to post so big. Thinking about it, Angis might want a quick retreat: That corner of the roof near the waterfall would be quite the drop (nearly 20 feet, to ground that's steep). He can load some more hay over there for something for him to land on in case of retreat. If it happens, it'll take an athletics check to jump down without hurting himself, but Angis ought to be able to handle it. Besides, if he leaves the roof, it'll probably be to heroically jump onto someone at the gate.


----------



## KahlessNestor

How would he get up in the first place? Is there roof access? If not, I imagine he might have chopped out some of those tiles to open a hole to climb through? Basically, is there a retreat inside or not?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> How would he get up in the first place? Is there roof access? If not, I imagine he might have chopped out some of those tiles to open a hole to climb through? Basically, is there a retreat inside or not?



No he probably climbed up from outside from the roof of the war wagon while getting the crossbow off (which was then pushed back in and sealed up behind the hidden doors.)


----------



## Kobold Stew

Sorry to be out of focus for a few days. I'm back now. I think Tommi is absolutely going to try to take the back exit. IC post incoming.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So... Is Tommi and Escella going to run forward for a quick scout? (I assume those were the rolls that @Kobold Stew gave me, but they were just as good for getting up the Waterfall Safely and unseen!)

If so, I guess I'd like a second set for Tommi, and a set of rolls (described a few posts back) from @jmucchiello Escella. @Prickly Pear Lionel can go too if he's feeling brave! (Angis is busy with the crossbow, and Dandin's probably finding a spot for his bear, but he could go if @gargoyleking wants him to).

Otherwise, I'll just skip forward and we can start a combat.


----------



## gargoyleking

LOL, looks like you haven't seen my post yet. Dandin's trying to be diplomatic.


----------



## jmucchiello

Oh, I so wish Escella had heard that elven drivel.


----------



## Neurotic

I believe only Dandin speaks elven...assuming  of course the elves speak elven with one another


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> I believe only Dandin speaks elven...assuming  of course the elves speak elven with one another



Yeah, they probably do.


----------



## KahlessNestor

LOL Angis had some choice words pass through my head, too, but alas, he is on the roof LOL


----------



## MetaVoid

Just to confirm (and apologize for not saying it clearly) - yes, Vairar speaks elven with the sargeant


----------



## gargoyleking

Dandin does speak elven as well, and would probably have done so if for no other reason than to get Angus riled up.


----------



## gargoyleking

Er, damn, lost my post mid-way? I'll try to finish tomorrow.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You all know how I like to run _little_ encounters. Here's another small one. [/self-deprecating-sarcasm]

Just so we're clear:

1) The line about Escella and Tommi being out-of-breath is fluff, no exhaustion.
2) Angis is 30 feet to the right of where he appears to be (at L13). I had to move the roof back so we could see inside.
3) It looks straight, but the road curves to the south right as it leaves the map. Even though you could probably shoot further, this is about where the orcs come into view.
4) Escella and Tommi have probably been in sight for at least two rounds, and have let you all know what is coming.
5) Feel free to jockey for positions around the arrow-loops if you need to. 
6) If you're a cleric or bard (ahem, you know who you are) and you want to give out some pre-round buffs, just let me know what they are. (Same goes for Escella - she may have already cast Expeditious Retreat, but just hasn't left Tommi behind yet). 

Otherwise, now's the time to open fire!

PS. One way to use the arrow-loops for multiple people will be to move up to them, do your action, then back off. @Neurotic can have the Elf Guards do that too so that no one is monopolising their use. They will provide +5 AC, but it's still possible that someone might get shot through them! If I happen to manage to shoot you (which isn't really all that likely), and you feel like you should be behind the wall, just remember, that the orcs probably fired when they saw movement beyond the arrow-loop. (This of course, only pertains to me shooting at you _IF_ you used the arrow-loop to shoot at _them_. I hope you understand what I mean and that it makes sense to you.


----------



## jmucchiello

There was no time for exp retreat if they're that close. I thought they were much further away. Otherwise she wouldn't have gone out.

5. Given the movement rules, people can easily share an arrow slit. You step in, fire, and step out.

The gatehouse is two stories, right?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> There was no time for exp retreat if they're that close. I thought they were much further away. Otherwise she wouldn't have gone out.
> 
> 5. Given the movement rules, people can easily share an arrow slit. You step in, fire, and step out.
> 
> The gatehouse is two stories, right?



I'm not sure you understood my post. Escella and Tommi went several minutes out and back again. They didn't start out that close. They were just moving quickly and overtook you on the way back. (Well, they didn't totally overtake you, you're still ahead. They just caught up enough that this is where everyone is at at the point that Angis and the ranged attackers can start firing at them).

5) Yes, I thought of that too, that's what my PS says.

As you can see, the road is exceptionally wide. (It narrows as it leaves the map - it's not seventy-feet wide for very long). I chose to interpret it as extremely arched - it's higher in the middle than on the sides. The two side-towers are two-stories (a stable below the south tower, and a shed below the north tower). The middle-part, the main gate, is only one floor, but it's level with the second floor of the towers, if you see what I mean.


----------



## gargoyleking

Sorry, I started my post before you posted the fight intro. LOL wanted to get it in. Dandin really doesn't like being disparaged.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Sorry, I started my post before you posted the fight intro. LOL wanted to get it in. Dandin really doesn't like being disparaged.




Yeah, I know you had a post on the go earlier that got lost.


----------



## jmucchiello

How would the Orcs have gained ground on us?


----------



## gargoyleking

Oh, sudden random thought, Dandin is a Ranger now, but has no bow... Don't suppose they'd have a halfling sized one laying around?


----------



## Neurotic

gargoyleking said:


> Oh, sudden random thought, Dandin is a Ranger now, but has no bow... Don't suppose they'd have a halfling sized one laying around?



Take one of their short bows, use it as a long bow


----------



## Kobold Stew

I take their proximity a consequence of Tommi's bad scouting rolls.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> How would the Orcs have gained ground on us?



Because they generally rolled higher Athletics than you did while doing overland (and not combat-grid) movement. (They are in a hurry to get into position before the assault begins on the other side). In addition, Tommi was eventually spotted, and they gave chase. It's true that both Tommi and Escella can move as quickly as an Orc, (who also has a bonus action move while chasing/charging enemies). Escella can move even faster with expeditous retreat, but I didn't think she'd want to leave Tommi in the dust, at least until they were closer to the manor house.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> I take their proximity a consequence of Tommi's bad scouting rolls.



Yes, that's it exactly. Nothing fatal, it just effected how the story moved forward. Higher rolls and you would have gotten back with more time to plan. It's just a simple (and fun for me at least) way of moving the story forward unpredictably and (relatively) quickly here in PBP.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I added a post for Vairar, Dandin, and Lionel to have bows if they wish. I'm going to roll the round soon so if @Prickly Pear has a move for Lionel, you should take it, otherwise I'll assume that he just gets ready (still pretty far to fire a shortbow anyway). @Neurotic can roll some attacks for the elves, too.


----------



## jmucchiello

When a round has passed, Escella can start peppering the orcs with eldritch blasts. They are within her spell sniper range easily.


----------



## Neurotic

Elven fussilade of misses
Round 1: 
G1: 6 (miss)
G2: 9 (miss)
G3: 5 (miss)

Round 2:
G1: 10 (miss)
G2: 23 (CRIT) for 18
G3: 6 (miss)

Round 3:
G1: 9 (miss)
G2: 15 (hit?) for 2
G3: 23 (CRIT) for 8

Round 4:
G1: 22 hit for 3
G2: 12 (hit?) for 6
G3: 12 (hit?) for 2

Elf guards, 4 rounds worth of shots: 1D20+3 = [3]+3 = 6
1D8+1 = [2]+1 = 3
1D20+3 = [6]+3 = 9
1D8+1 = [4]+1 = 5
1D20+3 = [2]+3 = 5
1D8+1 = [4]+1 = 5

1D20+3 = [7]+3 = 10
1D8+1 = [8]+1 = 9
1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23
1D8+1 = [8]+1 = 9
1D20+3 = [3]+3 = 6
1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7

1D20+3 = [6]+3 = 9
1D8+1 = [8]+1 = 9
1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15
1D8+1 = [1]+1 = 2
1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23
1D8+1 = [3]+1 = 4

1D20+3 = [19]+3 = 22
1D8+1 = [2]+1 = 3
1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12
1D8+1 = [5]+1 = 6
1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12
1D8+1 = [1]+1 = 2


----------



## jmucchiello

Do we want to do a few rounds of attacks like this before the raiders reach the walls? It will take forever to do it round by round. Especially when all we are doing round to round is attack actions and no movement actions. Just declare what you are aiming for and do a list of attacks. Fitz can them narrate the rounds and we don't waste weeks on these first rounds of the fight.

Escella will be concentrating on hitting the ogres first.

Eldritch Blast 2/r: 1D20+8 = [16]+8 = 24
1D10+3 = [8]+3 = 11
1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26
1D10+3 = [2]+3 = 5

2 hits, 16 dmg

1D20+8 = [12]+8 = 20
1D10+3 = [8]+3 = 11
1D20+8 = [10]+8 = 18
1D10+3 = [3]+3 = 6

2 hits, 17 dmg

1D20+8 = [1]+8 = 9
1D10+3 = [5]+3 = 8
1D20+8 = [6]+8 = 14
1D10+3 = [7]+3 = 10

1 hit, 10 dmg


Total dmg 43, softened him up at least.

(If you don't like this idea, ignore these rolls.  )


----------



## Neurotic

That was my idea, at least for the "mooks"


----------



## jmucchiello

Neurotic said:


> That was my idea, at least for the "mooks"



It's not like there's going to be a lot of opportunity for jockeying for position in a siege. So I think generating a few rounds of rolls at a time would speed things up.


----------



## MetaVoid

I would like additional info about the gateway

Namely, is there a chance to stab through some iron grate from reach? Or once they break through the gate we are in melee?

On that depends my setup (shield + melee vs reach wpn)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

MetaVoid said:


> I would like additional info about the gateway
> 
> Namely, is there a chance to stab through some iron grate from reach? Or once they break through the gate we are in melee?
> 
> On that depends my setup (shield + melee vs reach wpn)




If it looks like they will make it through the door, which they probably will, you can move back behind the portcullis.

As far as rolling ahead goes, I don't like it much. I mean, I get the idea, and I'm fine with it if you want to do it but remember two things: 1) Orcs have a bonus action dash; 2) D&D combat is extremely unpredictable. (Or in other words, I have no idea how many attacks will be appropriate). We shall see.


----------



## jmucchiello

I don't think the orcs will breach the gatehouse in the next 3 rounds. So Escella is good for now.


----------



## jmucchiello

Crap, I forgot about the bless:

Bless: 1D4 = [1] = 1
1D4 = [2] = 2
1D4 = [4] = 4
1D4 = [3] = 3
1D4 = [2] = 2
1D4 = [3] = 3



Eldritch Blast 2/r: 1D20+8 = [16]+8 = 24+1
1D10+3 = [8]+3 = 11
1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26+2
1D10+3 = [2]+3 = 5

2 hits, 16 dmg

1D20+8 = [12]+8 = 20+4
1D10+3 = [8]+3 = 11
1D20+8 = [10]+8 = 18+3
1D10+3 = [3]+3 = 6

2 hits, 17 dmg

1D20+8 = [1]+8 = 9+2
1D10+3 = [5]+3 = 8
1D20+8 = [6]+8 = 14+3
1D10+3 = [7]+3 = 10

2 hits, 18 dmg

Total dmg 51, softened him up at least.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Seeing as the rules tend to indicate that you have to find a new location to hide after you've been seen, I'll assume that if you don't reveal yourself, then the same hide roll can stand. I guess we can think of the roll as how good the hiding spot is (based on your skill at finding the best place to hide, and doing the best job of tucking yourself in there). 

In this case the orcs should theoretically know that someone went over there somewhere, but not exactly where, without making a successful search check (which takes an action) to roll perception against your stealth check (dc20 for Tommi, dc14 to spot ORB5). Only the one orc archer seems to be bothering to look. The rest are rather fixed on getting to the manor house.


----------



## gargoyleking

Sorry for the wait on this. I've been having a tough time still. Hope it's not too late for these.

Bow shots, 4 rounds: 4#1d20+5 *18* *14* *12* *11* 4#1d8+2 *5* *10* *3* *7*


----------



## FitzTheRuke

S'Okay. I'm only barely holding it together myself. We're at a point where everything is going to be slow. I'm fine with that, as long as it doesn't stop totally. I'd really like to bring this game all the way to its end (which is still quite a ways away, but we are, I think, at about the three-quarter mark, depending on how it goes.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Prickly Pear You have a moment to take a few shots with Lionel?


----------



## Prickly Pear

@FitzTheRuke, yes, I will have a go again. 
I am really sorry that I dropped off for a while. I have come back at times to read though the new developments but I did never have enough time to put some posts together. But now I will.
Btw, Lionel has his own light crossbow, so he will switch over to that one.


----------



## Prickly Pear

Titus is still in the basement watching/guarding the door with the portal. Morwin, the familiar, is snuggled up with Titus. 
Do you want me to post for Titus too?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Prickly Pear said:


> Titus is still in the basement watching/guarding the door with the portal. Morwin, the familiar, is snuggled up with Titus.
> Do you want me to post for Titus too?



No, that's fine. His story will come later.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm sorry that it's taken me so long to roll that round. I've been terribly busy (and pretty much depressed as well). In addition, some people I have multiple rounds worth of rolls, while others I was missing. I hope everyone is still into the game. I don't mind it being a bit delayed, but I'd hate to see it end.

Here's some things that came up for me as I worked on it:

1) @KahlessNestor  I think the mounted crossbow is supposed to have Angis' Dex bonus to damage. It's got its own attack roll, but I think the wielder should still matter, otherwise it's barely better than a heavy crossbow that's not mounted.
2) @MetaVoid Vairar didn't do anything in round two. I'm okay with him "readying" his polearm to poke out the arrow-loop (there's one on either side of the door, maybe I didn't make that clear enough). So he could take one attack as a reaction, and another as his action for this round, now that there's an orc there.
3) We have rolls for a few people for ranged attacks for the next few rounds. That's fine, and I'll use them, but it seems that the orcs got here faster than you might have expected (they have that bonus action dash). If you want to change your mind and do something else, post it. Otherwise I'll use what you posted.
4) Because we're not using initiative, timing might confuse you: The arrow-loops give +5 AC, but you're in danger of being shot whenever you go up to them to make your own attacks. So if an orc fired a bow or threw a javelin at you, it was while you're at the arrow-loop, even if the map now shows you backed off. I hope that makes sense to you.

Any questions? I'll roll the round again as soon as I have actions for those who haven't rolled ahead. (IIRC that's Vairar, Angis, Tommi, and Lionel.)

Let's try to make it quicker this time? I hope? (Again, I don't blame anyone for their part in the slow-down. We're all in it together!)


----------



## gargoyleking

Again, sorry for the wait.  Knocked out a couple more shots?  Not sure if that's what was needed to catch Dandin up or not...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Again, sorry for the wait.  Knocked out a couple more shots?  Not sure if that's what was needed to catch Dandin up or not...



I think Dandin was fine, but either way it's good. Thanks.


----------



## jmucchiello

There are only 4 elf guards and us defending against a mob of orcs? How few soldiers live here?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> There are only 4 elf guards and us defending against a mob of orcs? How few soldiers live here?



Normally 6 men of Daggerford guard the place. The 20 or so (they may have lost a few) Sun Elves came when they were called to help. It's a manor house, not a castle, and is supposed to be under the protection of the Duke of Daggerford. For centuries Darfin had been a trusted advisor to the Duke. He is currently out of favour with the current Duke.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Sorry for the wait on this. I've been having a tough time still. Hope it's not too late for these.
> 
> Bow shots, 4 rounds: 4#1d20+5 *18* *14* *12* *11* 4#1d8+2 *5* *10* *3* *7*



Oh, I should point out that Dandin can't use a longbow without having disadvantage. It has the "Heavy" property, which gives disadvantage to small creatures. The elves offered a "child's bow" (just my fluffy reason for why they'd have a short bow around, though come to think of it, Dandin probably had one of those already?) Anyway, he's gonna have to use a short bow. I'll just take 1 away from your damage rolls to speed things along...


----------



## gargoyleking

FitzTheRuke said:


> Oh, I should point out that Dandin can't use a longbow without having disadvantage. It has the "Heavy" property, which gives disadvantage to small creatures. The elves offered a "child's bow" (just my fluffy reason for why they'd have a short bow around, though come to think of it, Dandin probably had one of those already?) Anyway, he's gonna have to use a short bow. I'll just take 1 away from your damage rolls to speed things along...



Heavy? Guess I've forgotten some rules. Okay, shortbow it is. Dandin had a sling, and has used it quite a bit until recently. Honestly, considered taking Magic Stone as a cantrip, but the advantage of the spell isn't a huge one over his regular sling.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Heavy? Guess I've forgotten some rules. Okay, shortbow it is. Dandin had a sling, and has used it quite a bit until recently. Honestly, considered taking Magic Stone as a cantrip, but the advantage of the spell isn't a huge one over his regular sling.



Short bow has the better range. It's at least worth using here while you have the arrow slits. I can't imagine it being nearly as easy to cast a sling through an arrow slit as a bow (though obviously, that's just story-stuff).


----------



## KahlessNestor

Good to know about adding Dex to the heavy crossbow. Thanks!

I honestly thought we were in initiative LOL How many rolls do you need?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> Good to know about adding Dex to the heavy crossbow. Thanks!
> 
> I honestly thought we were in initiative LOL How many rolls do you need?



Oh, we _are_ in round-counting (though I have never used initiative in PBP... it just seems like unnecessary work - I just have everything happen simultaneously with priority going to PCs (in roughly post-order, then BGs, then NPCs, but with everything being adjustable for _cinematic style_. I've tried it IRL as well, and it works pretty well to speed things along. Requires trust, of course. 

But yeah, we're in rounds. Some people just rolled ahead to keep things moving. That's fine, but I think things are going to go crazy any second now. I don't think that you can predict what you will be doing next round, for example, so maybe just wait for it.


----------



## jmucchiello

I'm sure the ogre male dies in round 2. It had 19, Escella did 17 and more damage has hit it since. In round 3, Escella probably switches to the other ogre or one of the boars. Depends on what happens.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I have turns for Vairar and Angis, but no one else (unless you just want me to use some of those early rolls for Escella, Dandin, and the SEGs, which can be done, I guess, but I wouldn't mind a little more instruction regarding who you want to shoot etc. I don't think you can all realistically fire at the same targets as before). 

Also, @Kobold Stew what's Tommi up to? The orcs are pretty much ignoring him now, though it won't take long before the Archers notice he's killed one of them.

I understand why everyone might be slow to post right now, but please keep going when you can! We can get through this! (I might be referring to real life here, as well as the manor siege.)


----------



## Kobold Stew

Will get on this in the next 2 hours. Sorry -- completely overwhelmed these days.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Will get on this in the next 2 hours. Sorry -- completely overwhelmed these days.




I feel you. It's like drowning, all the time.


----------



## Kobold Stew

ha ha -- "not waving, but drowning"

I see I have missed my 2-hour limit.  Later today.


----------



## gargoyleking

Sorry, I've still been having trouble focussing on anything ENWorld still. Yes, feel free to use any extra rolls from Dandin. Also, he's aware that he isn't going to do hige damage here so will target anything that's either already weak, or looks like an easy target.


----------



## jmucchiello

But will he encourage the bear to help hold the door?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Aside from the write-up, I've finished the round. I'll post tomorrow. (S_p_it is getting real!)

I have just one question: @KahlessNestor does a hit for AC 14 get Angis right now? I feel like he has AC15 when he's got his axes out, but I don't know if he does.


----------



## KahlessNestor

His AC is 15 now since he has both axes out.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> His AC is 15 now since he has both axes out.



So glad to know that I can remember _something_ right these days. Small victories!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Kobold Stew That skirmisher ability is a bit tough to use properly in PBP. Because it says "ends its turn", the best way for it to work is for you to use it at the beginning of your turn, if you didn't use your reaction to halve-damage (say, if you're missed), and you've got a monster beside you. Think of it as early-round-bonus-movement. So in this case, you used Uncanny Dodge instead.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Sounds fair -- no problem. And, as you say, it wouldn't be appropriate in this case.

Cheers!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@MetaVoid & @Neurotic I just need Vairar and the NPCs done to roll the round. I think Vairar has to roll 3 concentration checks to keep the _spirit guardians_ going. They did a nice bit of damage!

Sgt Ryallan got pretty beat-up himself! Ol'Sooty is on the way, though!


----------



## Neurotic

I usually wait for the PCs to roll around, but if @MetaVoid doens't post I'll roll something in the afternoon.


----------



## MetaVoid

Apologies for the delay, I had an unexpected tour. Not common with Covid still raging, but work is work


----------



## Kobold Stew

quick question to clarify: post IC 2100 says Tommi is "down" -- is that Prone? (I think prone if the boar hit him, but this seems to be just the pike). Thanks.

And, of course, congrats all on 2100.


----------



## jmucchiello

Yes, he's prone. Look at the hit point totals in the round summary.


----------



## Kobold Stew

I'm sorry, jmuchiello, I just don't see what you are looking at. Post 2100 says "down" (which I think = prone), but I don't see it explicitly in 2100 or 2101. 

In any case, I should have been clearer: the question was directed at the DM. 

If he is prone, then I want to know how that works alongside the Skirmisher ability.









*OOC:*



SKIRMISHER
Starting at 3rd level, you are difficult to pin down during
a fight. You can move up to half your speed as a reaction
when an enemy ends its turn within 5 feet of you. This
movement doesn’t provoke opportunity attacks.







I see three possibilities: 
(a) Skirmisher cannot be used while prone.
(b) He can move 7.5' (half move of the half move allowed), but is still prone. If so, is he still within the Pike's range? i.e. would there be a need to disengage still to avoid an opportunity atytack?
(c) He can stand and move 7.5', and is no longer prone. Again, it is not clear to me if this is now outside the range for an opp. attack. 

Seeing that this is very likely Tommi's last round, I want to be clear of his options.


----------



## jmucchiello

Tommi has 2 hp. Down must mean prone. But yeah, I didn't know you had "how does prone interact with my abilities" issues.


----------



## Neurotic

Pike has reach, opponent maybe did NOT end his turn within 5 so ... no skirmisher? DM call


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sorry about that gang (in particular @Kobold Stew ), I had to look it up to see what you're taking about. No, I put that "down" note before I remembered that he could halve the 8 damage with Uncanny Dodge, and I guess I missed erasing it. He's just at 2 HP and not prone. I DO think that I might have forgotten the extra movement it would have taken him to get up (he was prone the previous round) so he may have ran a little further than he probably should have, but I'll let that one pass.

With the Uncanny Dodge used to save his life, he doesn't have his reaction for skirmisher. It takes 15 feet of movement to stand from prone, so Tommi would be able to use his reaction to stand up from prone with skirmisher, when that's appropriate, but he wouldn't have any movement left to get away.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Thanks, all.

And I see the stand-but-not-move interp, which hadn't occurred to me, but makes good sense.


----------



## KahlessNestor

That's how it works! A heavily armored cleric standing in the gap with spirit guardians and Dodging! Nice!


----------



## Neurotic

Is Ryallan back on his feet or dead (NPC at 0HP)?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> Is Ryallan back on his feet or dead (NPC at 0HP)?



That is a good question! I had intended him to be dead (NPCs don't usually get death saves, they just die) but I like to go with player's intentions as often as possible. I am going to say that he is alive, but he is going to lose this turn waking up on the ground (and should probably pull back next round).


----------



## Neurotic

Named redshirts...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@gargoyleking I think I might be waiting on you. No pressure. (I think the NPCs need to go, other than Sgt Ryallan who's lying on the ground.)


----------



## Neurotic

Sorry, extra busy. I will post for the elves today afterwork (in about 10 hours)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sorry that took so long gang, I was trying to give @gargoyleking a chance to post for Dandin. As you can see, to keep myself caught up, I tried resolving your posts one or two at-a-time, which worked well (some of you might remember that it's how I _used_ to do it. I prefer to do it that way, but I've been so behind lately that it's been hard to keep up with. It's actually _slower_ (or it takes me longer; or at least feels like it does) to resolve a whole round at once, rather than broken up into bits, so I'll try to keep doing it that way going forward. Who knows? I may be able to do it, or maybe not. 

Thanks for hanging in there. Let's finish these orcs off so we can move on!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Whew! Sorry that fight took so long. At least it was suitably epic. I didn't think it was worth making us do one more round with all the orcs in single-digit hit points.

Here's Viarar's new pike:

*Shatterpike:* Weapon (pike), rare (requires attunement): You have a +1 bonus to attack and damage rolls you make with this magic weapon. If it hits an object, the hit is automatically a critical hit, and it can deal bludgeoning or piercing damage to the object (your choice). Further, damage from nonmagical sources can’t harm this weapon.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, let's take a quick break before heading back into the manor. By which I mean two things: Take a Short Rest, and Level-Up to LEVEL SIX! 

(I'm playing a little fast-and-loose with the rest - I don't think any of you _really_ had a full hour of down-time, but let's just ignore that here. Fluff-wise, feel free to roleplay it as being an exhausting experience, but it'll be more fun if you have some character resources to work with. Anything you get as a level-up is "fresh", and anything you used you can regain that recharges on a short rest.


----------



## jmucchiello

Short rest, should we spend HD to heal before leveling up? And should we add the new hp to both "current" and "max"?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Short rest, should we spend HD to heal before leveling up? And should we add the new hp to both "current" and "max"?



Yes and yes.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Tommi used three dice: +17 points. Currently at 34/39 (level 6).
Took expertise in Stealth and Athletics, which are the two checks he's made most of.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Tommi used three dice: +17 points. Currently at 34/39 (level 6).
> Took expertise in Stealth and Athletics, which are the two checks he's made most of.



I was just looking at Tommi (and wondering which skills you'd pick) and I had a thought: He's a great example of a phenomenon that I've noticed in real life - the ability of people to be _very bad_ in one aspect of an area that they are otherwise _very good_ at. 

In Tommi's case, I mean Wisdom. Tommi can act in ways that would make people call him unwise. (The 'poke the bear' part of his personality). But he's very _extremely_ insightful, observant, perceptive, and practical - all things that people generally credit to wisdom (some of them are even skills!) 

So he _is_ naturally wise, he's just prone to the occasional bout of questionable judgement! (A good character is more than the sum of their parts.)

I'm very fond of Tommi.


----------



## jmucchiello

Are Tasha's changes to leveling up applicable? For example, there's a new Sorcerer 5th level feature: Magical Guidance. Does Escella get it?


----------



## jmucchiello

*Escella*
AC 14 HP 32/33 HD 1/1d8 2/5d6 PP18 SS 4/4 1/3 2/2 SP 5/5

Hit Dice for healing: 2D6 = [1, 3] = 4
Hit Dice for healing: 1D6 = [4] = 4


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Are Tasha's changes to leveling up applicable? For example, there's a new Sorcerer 5th level feature: Magical Guidance. Does Escella get it?



Sure. 

Tommi and Lionel can use this, too:
Steady Aim​_3rd-level rogue feature_

As a bonus action, you give yourself advantage on your next attack roll on the current turn. You can use this bonus action only if you haven’t moved during this turn, and after you use the bonus action, your speed is 0 until the end of the current turn.

***

...And Angis can swap out the Ranger Features for Tasha's ones. I'm not sure off the top of my head if there's anything good for Vairar. I'll look.... Looks like Vairar can trade a channel divinity for a level 2 spell slot.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Thanks, Fitz. I'm pretty fond of Tommi too. And I'm somewhat surprised at the choice of Stealth and Athletics -- if asked at any time in the past several months, I would have assumed that it would be Acrobatics and Thieves tools I'd choose -- the latter because it's a proprietary ability for Rogues. But he hasn't picked a single lock since level 1, and he has been climbing cliffsides. So a decision is made.

He was designed because I wanted to play a Wisdom Rogue, and so I determined his Dex was not going to go above 14 no matter what. I'm enjoying the choice to use Gutter every time as a result.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Thanks, Fitz. I'm pretty fond of Tommi too. And I'm somewhat surprised at the choice of Stealth and Athletics -- if asked at any time in the past several months, I would have assumed that it would be Acrobatics and Thieves tools I'd choose -- the latter because it's a proprietary ability for Rogues. But he hasn't picked a single lock since level 1, and he has been climbing cliffsides. So a decision is made.
> 
> He was designed because I wanted to play a Wisdom Rogue, and so I determined his Dex was not going to go above 14 no matter what. I'm enjoying the choice to use Gutter every time as a result.




I find it interesting to see how a character can change over the course of the adventure. It's why I like to allow a lot of rebuilding - there are a _lot_ of ways to mechanically represent a _person_ - the more person-like your character is, the more ways you can interpret that with the D&D chassis. 

It's like Dandin using his bard-like abilities (I mean, really, he's a smooth-talking merchant - bard is just one way of doing that) to train a bear and !bam! He's a ranger. 

As long as they still _feel_ like themselves, I'm in. 

... Tommi was just a kid with a sling before he found Gutter, for good or ill.


----------



## jmucchiello

Escella is proficient in thieves tools.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Yes, and so is Tommi. My point was that (w/ the PHB at least, when expertise was limited to bards and rogues) only rouges could apply expertise to thieves' tools.


----------



## jmucchiello

Escella is updated.


----------



## MetaVoid

FitzTheRuke said:


> *Shatterpike:* Weapon (pike), rare (requires attunement): You have a +1 bonus to attack and damage rolls you make with this magic weapon. If it hits an object, the hit is automatically a critical hit, and it can deal bludgeoning or piercing damage to the object (your choice). Further, damage from nonmagical sources can’t harm this weapon.



Can I shatter shields? weapons? wizard staves? Or wizards hat? Everyone knows that wizard cannot cast without a hat because he is not real wizard after that


----------



## jmucchiello

MetaVoid said:


> Can I shatter shields? weapons? wizard staves? Or wizards hat? Everyone knows that wizard cannot cast without a hat because he is not real wizard after that



Only if it says WIZZARD on the hat.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

MetaVoid said:


> Can I shatter shields? weapons? wizard staves? Or wizards hat? Everyone knows that wizard cannot cast without a hat because he is not real wizard after that



I imagine the destructive magic pulses out from the spear-point. Weapons don't tend to get punctured, even when they clash with your pike, so I'll rule that out. A case could be made for shields (and hats!) though. I'll think about how I'd want it to work mechanically. (5e doesn't have a Sunder attack built-in.)


----------



## KahlessNestor

Angis spent 4 HD to get to full HP.

I think the only Ranger feature I will swap out is I will replace Primeval Awareness with Primal Awareness for the extra spells.

Otherwise he just gained a new Favored Enemy (Undead) and Favored Terrain (Plains), and extra HP and HD.


----------



## MetaVoid

Vairar is updated. I rolled for max HP before realizing we're using averages  

Added Silence as spell prepared. I got one more spell slot of 3rd level and I can push creatures hit by lightning damage.

Makes me consider the combination of firewall, hungry darkness and similar spells with lightning lure. Pull -- Fire damage -- Lightning damage -- push -- fire damage


----------



## FitzTheRuke

For clarity, that post about Angus was during the short rest - slash - easy combat.  I'll come back soon to start the group moving into the manor house after the short rest. I'm going to leave Dandin and the bear behind at the gatehouse. Gargoyleking hasn't been around lately, unfortunately.


----------



## jmucchiello

I had a feeling she was pushing too hard. How long was that encounter sitting around waiting to be sprung on Escella?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> I had a feeling she was pushing too hard. How long was that encounter sitting around waiting to be sprung on Escella?



Ever since we made the character and came up with her backstory! I'll probably do a post here that talks a bit more meta about it soon.


----------



## Kobold Stew

(are we allowed to peek?)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> (are we allowed to peek?)



I usually do all information in my games in front of everyone - I like people knowing the full story! (I just put it behind spoilers so that anyone who prefers NOT to know what their characters don't know can avoid it, if they like). Go ahead!


----------



## jmucchiello

Yeah, I assume spoiler tags are stuff that happen at the table that your character isn't there to witness. 
IMs are the GM tells the others to leave the table or the GM and the player leave the table and have a private conversation.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Yeah, I assume spoiler tags are stuff that happen at the table that your character isn't there to witness.
> IMs are the GM tells the others to leave the table or the GM and the player leave the table and have a private conversation.



That's how it often works for sure. I just personally don't care if my players know stuff that their characters don't. I trust that they can keep player knowledge and character knowledge separate. But in this case, I considered that some players might prefer not to know. Anyone who peeks is fine by me, though - I don't mind.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Time for a palate cleanser after all these multi-part massive combats.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Woo-hoo.  

And I know it was an honest typo, but please keep the "in a threatening manor" line. That is comedy gold.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Woo-hoo.
> 
> And I know it was an honest typo, but please keep the "in a threatening manor" line. That is comedy gold.



HAW! I'm tying to get this going quickly before heading to work... that is funny!


----------



## Neurotic

Kobold Stew said:


> Woo-hoo.
> 
> And I know it was an honest typo, but please keep the "in a threatening manor" line. That is comedy gold.



Noticed that one too


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hey, In my defense, I'd written the word "manor" a bunch of times before trying to say "manner".

It works either way, though!


----------



## MetaVoid

@FitzTheRuke 
Do constructs count as objects?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

MetaVoid said:


> @FitzTheRuke
> Do constructs count as objects?



Good Question! I don't think that _technically_ they do, but I think that _shatterpike_ ought to be good against these constructs. I think if it were a flesh golem, say, then no. But suits of armour? Why not? Let's say yes. Also, if you want to bring their ACs down for the others, you can attack their shields just by hitting their AC and declaring that you want to break their shield. I'll have to check the HP on them, so it might take more than one hit (they are pretty big solid shields) so it might not be the best use of your damage, but then again, it might help. We'd have to see.


----------



## jmucchiello

So Darfin hasn't responded to the spell?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> So Darfin hasn't responded to the spell?



Haven't got to it yet, but no.


----------



## jmucchiello

This is an open stair case, right? Lionel can see the two horrors by just looking across the open staircase, right?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> This is an open stair case, right? Lionel can see the two horrors by just looking across the open staircase, right?



Right. There is a very finely crafted metal railing, both on the stairs and around the central open column.


----------



## jmucchiello

We don't have a cleric, do we? Shadows are so under-CR'd.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> We don't have a cleric, do we? Shadows are so under-CR'd.



We do. Vairar is a Cleric. We also have a Bard, but @gargoyleking has been missing lately. We might be shorter on healing than usual. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## jmucchiello

It's the strength drain that makes shadows especially dangerous. Escella got hit once and is down to 6. Her missing completely (as usual) with magic didn't help.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Yeah, tough buggers.


----------



## jmucchiello

Especially when I don't think we have many magic weapons in the group. (At least I'm not aware of them.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Prickly Pear I didn't think so, but I couldn't remember if Lionel could help as a bonus action. You put that you were helping under a bonus action header, so I took your word for it. ORB5 can do it, so it will negate Tommi's disadvantage. Go get 'im @Kobold Stew !


----------



## KahlessNestor

I will be heading out on vacation this afternoon and will be returning June 14. I won't have access to a computer other than my phone, and I hate mobile posting, so I will give permission for the DM to jaeger Angis if necessary. His plan is to get everyone to pull back to the large chamber again so they aren't all separated and fighting one on one against these things.


----------



## Kobold Stew

@Prickly Pear thanks -- just moving this to the OOC thread so it doesn't interfere. I corrected the IC post.


----------



## Prickly Pear

FitzTheRuke said:


> @Prickly Pear I didn't think so, but I couldn't remember if Lionel could help as a bonus action. *You put that you were helping under a bonus action header, so I took your word for it*. ORB5 can do it, so it will negate Tommi's disadvantage. Go get 'im @Kobold Stew !



Ahh, I see. No, I meant that Lionel was staying so that he could share the damage with Tommi and thereby 'helping' him to survive. I had a '—' in there to indicate that Lionel did not use his bonus action. Sorry about that.


----------



## Prickly Pear

Moved OOC post to this thread:








*OOC:*



Sorry to be a party pooper but you can't take a reaction when you are surprised. That's the point of being surprised.
From the Player's Handbook p 189:


> If you're surprised, you can't move or take an action on your first turn of the combat, and you can't take a reaction until that turn ends. A member of a group can be surprised even if the other members aren't.




Also, you will need to be able to see the attacker, and these shadows are invisible.
From the Player's Handbook p 97:


> UNCANNY DODGE
> Starting at 5th level, when an attacker that you can see hits you with an attack, you can use your reaction to halve the attack's damage against you.




But, of course, this is up to the DM.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@jmucchiello -  If you make a ranged attack while within 5 feet of an enemy, you get disadvantage on the rolls. Do you have a way around that, like an invocation or something?


----------



## jmucchiello

Didn't the shadow die on the first hit? If so, didn't both die rolls hit? No need to add more die rolls to dead enemy.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Didn't the shadow die on the first hit? If so, didn't both die rolls hit? No need to add more die rolls to dead enemy.



I'm not sure what you mean. If you rolled with disadvantage both rolls might have missed. I'm not particularly worried about it, but it's not the first time I've seen Escella fire EB in melee, which I find strange to imagine. (I think I just let you get away with it last time - I don't like to argue with players when they're having fun!)


----------



## jmucchiello

My point is I rolled 2 d20s. That could be the "first" roll.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> My point is I rolled 2 d20s. That could be the "first" roll.



Oh I see what you're getting at. Sure, yeah I'll go with that.


----------



## Prickly Pear

Tommi can use a bonus action to Dash, Disengage or Hide but not to Dodge.


----------



## Kobold Stew

You're right!


----------



## KahlessNestor

Prickly Pear said:


> Moved OOC post to this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be a party pooper but you can't take a reaction when you are surprised. That's the point of being surprised.
> From the Player's Handbook p 189:
> 
> 
> Also, you will need to be able to see the attacker, and these shadows are invisible.
> From the Player's Handbook p 97:
> 
> 
> But, of course, this is up to the DM.



Technically, you can take a reaction AFTER your turn has passed in initiative. So you can be surprised on your turn, and THEN you have your reaction available.


----------



## Prickly Pear

Correct, but Tommi's turn hadn't even started. It was the Shadow's turn. On the other hand, turn sequence in PbP is a bit weird, and FitzTheRuke does it differently yet again.


----------



## Prickly Pear

If Lionel could see the Shadow, he uses his reaction to half the damage (Uncanny Dodge).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Prickly Pear said:


> Correct, but Tommi's turn hadn't even started. It was the Shadow's turn. On the other hand, turn sequence in PbP is a bit weird, and FitzTheRuke does it differently yet again.



That's a good point. I rarely run into any rules problems here in PBP when I just don't bother with initiative (I've tried it IRL games too, and it works fine just letting whoever is ready and wants to take their turn go - it actually speeds the game up most of the time, but I dropped it and went back to "normal" initiative just to go with expectations).

Still, corner-cases happen. This is one. I'm inclined to just let players use their reactions even if they're surprised. It would be the same as if Tommi went on 17, was suprised and didn't act, and then the Shadow went on 15 and grabbed him. It would probably turn out that way if we rolled-off on initiative anyway.

Right. Lionel avoids half the damage. (5).


----------



## MetaVoid

Sorry about that, moving...somewhere


----------



## FitzTheRuke

(For those others of you that read the above, this is for Fitz's Folly).


----------



## Neurotic

@MetaVoid this is the same DM, but a wrong adventure


----------



## jmucchiello

Huh?
EDIT: I never get to the end of the page and notice there another page. Never.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Huh?
> EDIT: I never get to the end of the page and notice there another page. Never.



I do that a LOT myself!


----------



## jmucchiello

> Talynen had been their liason when they had arrived at the manor. He was the one who had shown them to their rooms. The Daggerfordians generally liked and respected him as a friend of Sir Darfin, but they did not feel subordinate to him. His suggestion on their course of action was faced with a mixed reaction.



Did I miss something? what what Talynen's suggestion? Where was his suggestion?


----------



## Prickly Pear

@jmucchiello, here it is:       #2,230


----------



## jmucchiello

Could not find that, right in front of me.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I had planned for something like this for Titus all the way back in post #1519 when I first introduced "Sing-Axe" (who is still yet not quite fully revealed). tglassy had wanted his patron for his newly-added Warlock levels to be more than just fluff for his power-source, and I came up with a big, big plan for it. Of course, with the way PBP works out, not only did it take a long time (that was November of 2019!) but I also lost tglassy as a player during that time. SOME of the ideas I had for Titus I moved over to Escella, but I'm glad that she didn't wind up on the other side. (I'm sure we'd have found a way to rescue Titus if tglassy had kept playing. Who knows, maybe we still will....)


----------



## Kobold Stew

Ha!  I've just worked my way back through the story to find this. (Should have checked here first!) This is excellent. 

Escella mentioned Sing-Axe in her Message recently, but the Warlock levels came at a time we were each doing our own thing.  I'm not sure Tommi knows who Sing-Axe is? I'll be noncommittal either way when I post. 

Really nice slow burn...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Ha!  I've just worked my way back through the story to find this. (Should have checked here first!) This is excellent.
> 
> Escella mentioned Sing-Axe in her Message recently, but the Warlock levels came at a time we were each doing our own thing.  I'm not sure Tommi knows who Sing-Axe is? I'll be noncommittal either way when I post.
> 
> Really nice slow burn...




It's hard to say. It's entirely possible that Titus has named his patron at some point (it's not like we go over every conversation the characters have while travelling, camping, at dinner, etc.) I'm not really sure. Let's assume that he's mentioned (at some point after returning from Waterdeep) that his newfound power (he was just a young nobleman with sword training at the start, after all) came, to his surprise, not from the fairy-folk that he met in the Dryad's glade (as he had originally thought), but instead from a Titan. His friends would be aware that his uncle, a wizard of Waterdeep, helped him to discover this. They also know that it involved some rituals that were performed on him by some nefarious outlaw Thayan by the name of Fallowe against his family's will when he was a child. The fairy folk simply broke the blocks that his uncle had placed on him to stop him from accessing this magic.

So it's very possible that they have been concerned about him using his magical powers and are more comfortable with him when he is just a knight. More recently, he has been trying to test the limits of his power, which has his closer friends concerned (Lionel who was travelling with him most recently, and Tommi, who spent the evening guarding with him).

He may not have ever named the Titan. No one knows how the Thayans and a Titan could be connected. Enseth may have known, but he has mysteriously shut down... (a story for another day, which is deeper story-wise than just the loss of Fradak).


----------



## jmucchiello

If he named the Titan, he didn't mention it to Escella or she would have said something after her dream. Or she forgot like the others, if they had heard the name before.


----------



## Neurotic

Maybe it would be better for the party if Escella was on the other side - jmucchiello has terrible luck with his rolls.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> If he named the Titan, he didn't mention it to Escella or she would have said something after her dream. Or she forgot like the others, if they had heard the name before.



Escella is a different case. While she's been welcomed to the group for sure, I'm not sure she's spoken to Titus much (he's been off-screen a lot of the time that she's been around). I think there's only been two or three evenings (rests) where she could have spoken to him, and it's likely that they spoke to someone else during that time.


----------



## jmucchiello

Right, I was just pointing out why she hadn't connected the dots. I'm planning for her to say something like "Wait? Who do you work for?" in the IC as she realizes it wasn't just her targeted by this Titan.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Right, I was just pointing out why she hadn't connected the dots. I'm planning for her to say something like "Wait? Who do you work for?" in the IC as she realizes it wasn't just her targeted by this Titan.



Yeah, good idea. It's time for some of this to get out in the open. Here's another thought: It's possible, even likely, that they specifically recognised their similarities earlier, and rather than making them friends, it made them stand-offish with each other.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

How ya holding up in this heat, @Kobold Stew ? (Kobold and I live within a 45min drive of each other, not that we've met in person - and we're experiencing a heat wave that's been blowing away all local all-time heat records. Climate change is a thing.)


----------



## Neurotic

SE europe too is baking at 35-38 daily temperatures


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> SE europe too is baking at 35-38 daily temperatures



You too? Yikes. Yeah, it hit 39 here today when the previous all-time record was 34. My place is by the ocean, which usually keeps it cooler by a few degrees. (For you Americans, 39 is 102F, which you can imagine is pretty warm for Canada. In the interior, one town hit 46! (115F).


----------



## jmucchiello

I play Oxygen Not Included so I'm far more familiar with Celsius than the average American.


----------



## MetaVoid

Subsaharan africa:
We have cooler days now and await the storms...but after it, we will burn! (rightmost column represents "feel like" while the left temperature is the real temperature of the air).


----------



## KahlessNestor

We had a heat wave in the upper 90s and hit 100 at least one day during my vacation in Minneapolis. And my brother the penny pincher with not wanting to run the AC too much LOL Granted, being unemployed currently, he has a reason, but still.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sounds like we're all cooking then!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

MetaVoid said:


> Subsaharan africa:
> We have cooler days now and await the storms...but after it, we will burn! (rightmost column represents "feel like" while the left temperature is the real temperature of the air).




Yuck. Hot AND wet.


----------



## jmucchiello

It's only 90 here on the East Coast.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> It's only 90 here on the East Coast.




Only hot then, and not MELT YOUR FACE. 

As an aside, one of my friends works on Oxygen Not Included. He took me and my kids to Klei (the developer) studio to play with a VR headset, back before they were widely available to the public.


----------



## Kobold Stew

FitzTheRuke said:


> How ya holding up in this heat, @Kobold Stew ? (Kobold and I live within a 45min drive of each other, not that we've met in person - and we're experiencing a heat wave that's been blowing away all local all-time heat records. Climate change is a thing.)



Thanks for asking.  All is well, though daycare was cancelled today and tomorrow due to the heat, which means I get to play all day (good) but get very little done (less good). 

I've been in hotter environments for extended times (Athens, Naples), but this is so out of whack for BC. 

Sorry to be slow on the responses.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Thanks for asking.  All is well, though daycare was cancelled today and tomorrow due to the heat, which means I get to play all day (good) but get very little done (less good).
> 
> I've been in hotter environments for extended times (Athens, Naples), but this is so out of whack for BC.
> 
> Sorry to be slow on the responses.



No problem. Stuff is slow.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Update on heat in the pacific Northwest:


----------



## KahlessNestor

Kobold Stew said:


> Update on heat in the pacific Northwest:



Looks like the same in Minneapolis (where I was) and maybe back home in Iowa. I'm back in Chicago area now where things are a little more normal. Just hot and muggy (rain or threatened rain just makes everything worse). Tonight is nice, though. Currently 57F with high of 77F today, though back to 90F this weekend.


----------



## Neurotic

We had rain yesterday and in the evening it was cool, almost unpleasantly so after the stiffling day (around 20 C from 35 C) (the drop of about 25-30F)

Much more normal today


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> We had rain yesterday and in the evening it was cool, almost unpleasantly so after the stiffling day (around 20 C from 35 C) (the drop of about 25-30F)
> 
> Much more normal today



Same for us. It's back to in the 20's. Our hottest little town (it "won" the all-time heat record for Canada and even beat Las Vagas' record) burnt almost entirely to the ground in a wild fire, though, which is pretty sad.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Kobold Stew I like the rhyme. It works for me. IRRC Vairar saved his Turn Undead...


----------



## MetaVoid

No, no, no, Vairar did NOT save Turn Undead, YOU did 
Lets hope for low saves


----------



## Kobold Stew

FitzTheRuke said:


> I like the rhyme. It works for me.



He did roll a 20...


----------



## Kobold Stew

Hey everyone, I'm feeling energized. We've lost momentum on these games, and I'd love it if we could get it back. Could we all commit to posting once every 2-3 days? I'd love that, and I'm keen to see this through!

Anyways, happy summer, all.


----------



## jmucchiello

I think we are currently waiting on Fitz. Can't post during combat while waiting on the DM. Fitz has expressed that he is a bit real world busy. Sadly all my pbp games here on ENWorld are basically stalled or stalling.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Yes -- I'm not thinking of this particular moment (we all have real life, of course) but more generally. 

(Aside -- Fitz and I live close enough to each other that we got to meet up yesterday! It was awesome. we had coffee; I saw his store. Yay me.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> I think we are currently waiting on Fitz. Can't post during combat while waiting on the DM. Fitz has expressed that he is a bit real world busy. Sadly all my pbp games here on ENWorld are basically stalled or stalling.



My games aren't stalling exactly - they are having temporary setbacks. I'll try and push forward as best I can if everyone else helps!

Also... _are_ we waiting on me? Hmm... I will go see.  I have to admit, sometimes I think I'm waiting and I look thinking "who are we waiting for?" and I find that the answer _is_ me. Maybe that will happen here.


----------



## jmucchiello

I could be wrong. I usually judge whether I'm being waited for in this game based on whether I've posted since the last battle map update.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> I could be wrong. I usually judge whether I'm being waited for in this game based on whether I've posted since the last battle map update.



That is a good rule of thumb (in combat - outside of combat post as often as you like as long as you don't overshadow others or push the story too far forward without me) as that is the round-roller (though also feel free to point out mistakes or use reactions or add talking or story bits that you missed in your first post) but definitely try not to take another combat turn until you see the round-roller.

I think everyone is pretty good at that generally, though. No problems I can remember.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@KahlessNestor I took the liberty of assuming that Angis does not mean to kill Titus if he doesn't have to - but I admit that I could be wrong. He may feel that there's nothing he can do and that it needs to be done. If that's the case, let me know and we'll rework my description of Angis taking him down.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Angis will take him down non-lethally. He figures maybe the elves have something that can deal with whatever's controlling him. If not, Darfin has deep, dark dungeons that Angis doesn't have. He likely won't give the boy a second chance, though, if this happens again LOL


----------



## MetaVoid

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Angis did 105; Viarar missed; & Escella did 4 & Talynen did 146; then Tommi did 31 (all to OW1), dopping it.




Why is half of 14 = 6? (assuming it is resistance to damage of course)?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

MetaVoid said:


> Why is half of 14 = 6? (assuming it is resistance to damage of course)?



Because it was two sources of 7, both of which round to 3.


----------



## Neurotic

Bad luck!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I was very close to posting moving this game up to the Portal Room, but I didn't _quite_ get it done. I"m off away from wifi from Monday until Friday, so I'm sorry (it's already been quite the wait) but I'll have to get back to you with it. I assume that everyone is rushing forward once Tommi opens the door. (I think that's what everyone has been waiting for - this thread has been kind of quiet lately).


----------



## Prickly Pear

Yup, we are ready to get through the door. And don't bother closing it... the orc-wights will go straight through them!


----------



## KahlessNestor

Enjoy your vacation


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, here we go on the long-awaited _endgame_ for this chapter of Scourge. I figure two or possibly three rounds passed between Titus' fall and opening the door to the portal room. Tommi, Lionel, and Escella worked to get the doors open, but it's perfectly possible for Viarar to heal Escella (she's at 9) before it happened, assuming Vairar has any spell slots left.

I recognize that it's been a very VERY long adventuring day. Shalendra and the Red Wizard are not at full resources either, but it's still a do-or-die kind of situation. The orc Horde (breaking up into smaller "mobs" to fit through the portals) is from Thay and fresh as daisies (though they don't smell as sweet). They are not going _here_ (the Estate) though - they are using the portal to go "somewhere else".

Let's see if you can stop them! Good Luck!


----------



## jmucchiello

Not sure why the orc mobs don't just slaughter us but...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Not sure why the orc mobs don't just slaughter us but...



They might try... depends on what happens.


----------



## jmucchiello

Not sure I'm understanding. They are using this portal room as a waypoint I guess? Entering from one of the portals and exiting through the other?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Not sure I'm understanding. They are using this portal room as a waypoint I guess? Entering from one of the portals and exiting through the other?



You got it. It's quick access from Thay to... wherever the ruined castle is. This Portal room is (normally) only a 30-foot wide circular room. You'd have to hold it for quite some time to move an army through it. They seem to be ...stretching... the room to move as many troops as they can, quickly. (Having pretty much failed to capture the manor).


----------



## MetaVoid

I have spell slots, and I have healing spells...but I also have silence and hold person which may interrupt the ritual. I'm taking advice. If no one posts before tonight, I'm going with silence
Here are my current prepared spells:
Spells (DC 14) 4 cantrips, 9 prepared, 2/4   2/3  2/3 slots:
Cantrips: Booming blade, Guidance, Mending, Word of radiance, Thaumaturgy
1st: Bless, Healing word, Shield of Faith, Wrathful smite
2nd: Hold Person, Prayer of Healing, Silence
3rd: Aura of Vitality, Spirit Guardians


----------



## KahlessNestor

Spirit Guardians in a small room with hordes orcs would be really good. But ending the ritual is probably also good.


----------



## MetaVoid

Agreed, but it will focus them all on me to interrupt my concentration (ending the ritual that requires concentration can be done through damage of the guardians...but I cannot heal (aura of vitality) after that.
One vote for SG  Next!


----------



## KahlessNestor

I would say maybe Silence first, then. If the Horde is ignoring us, leave them be. Pop Spirit Guardians if we end up facing hordes of orcs and not just two.


----------



## Neurotic

KahlessNestor said:


> I would say maybe Silence first, then. If the Horde is ignoring us, leave them be. Pop Spirit Guardians if we end up facing hordes of orcs and not just two.



We need to distrupt the ritual, that way we can fight limited number of the orcs. And also prevent reinforcements on both sides.
Silence first, catch both casters if you can, but the rest of us need to focus on Shalendra too - just in case she manages to move, as many hits and concentration rolls as we can manage


----------



## jmucchiello

Escella is planning to eldritch blast the poor elf with two bolts. Hopefully two con saves. (As if Escella ever hits. She probably needs glasses.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

MetaVoid said:


> I have spell slots, and I have healing spells...but I also have silence and hold person which may interrupt the ritual.



I meant that you could have healed her while moving up the embiggening tunnel. (There was at least two rounds to do it in). Feel free to throw it in.


----------



## jmucchiello

That would be useful. Having only 9 hp in a boss fight means she probably doesn't see the end of the boss fight.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Angis has some slots for Cure Wounds if needed, too. He tends to wait until someone is down, though. And don't want to step on cleric toes 

Or he uses it when he can't close with the enemies and is low.


----------



## Neurotic

jmucchiello said:


> That would be useful. Having only 9 hp in a boss fight means she probably doesn't see the end of the boss fight.



You're a ranged blaster. As long as you keep to cover, you could (in theory) outlast us all...


----------



## jmucchiello

Neurotic said:


> You're a ranged blaster. As long as you keep to cover, you could (in theory) outlast us all...



You see cover in this arrangement? Oh I definitely see her outlasting the rest of you because she will prioritize getting word back to Daggerfell that Lord Darfin's keep has fallen over fighting to the end. When I said, she doesn't see the end of the boss fight, I didn't mean she was dying.

I'm more concerned that she can easily be one-shotted by an arrow as she's fleeing and thus no one escapes to warn Daggerfell.


----------



## Prickly Pear

Lionel can give his one and only healing potion to whoever needs it, before they enter the door. Both Escella and Tommi are low on HP, and so is Talynen. Who will get the potion??? I don't really care.



Spoiler: Let the dice decide



1. Escella
2. Tommi 
3. Talynen
Who will get the potion?: 1D3 = [2] = 2 => Tommi!!!


----------



## Neurotic

@MetaVoid healing?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Prickly Pear said:


> Lionel can give his one and only healing potion to whoever needs it, before they enter the door. Both Escella and Tommi are low on HP, and so is Talynen. Who will get the potion??? I don't really care.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Let the dice decide
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Escella
> 2. Tommi
> 3. Talynen
> Who will get the potion?: 1D3 = [2] = 2 => Tommi!!!




The only problem with that is that Tommi is the one who's used all his time moving forward and opening doors. If you give it to him, I don't think he'd have had time to drink it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Prickly Pear By "Wizard" do you mean Shalendra? Or the Red Wizard?


----------



## MetaVoid

FitzTheRuke said:


> I meant that you could have healed her while moving up the embiggening tunnel. (There was at least two rounds to do it in). Feel free to throw it in.



Casting Aura of vitality, concentration up to 1 minute, healing 2d6 as a bonus action
Aura of Vitality: 2D6 = [5, 2] = 7
2D6 = [1, 1] = 2
 @jmucchiello Escella regains 9 hp before entering the combat map


----------



## Prickly Pear

FitzTheRuke said:


> @Prickly Pear By "Wizard" do you mean Shalendra? Or the Red Wizard?



I mean Shalendra. We want to break the ritual.


----------



## Prickly Pear

FitzTheRuke said:


> The only problem with that is that Tommi is the one who's used all his time moving forward and opening doors. If you give it to him, I don't think he'd have had time to drink it.



Anyone can take the healing potion. 
I just rolled the dice for fun!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sorry I didn't get to rolling that round this weekend, gang! I'll try to get to it ASAP, but I'm moving this coming weekend (on top of it being Free Comic Book Day, which is _busy_ at work), so don't bet on it. Who knows, maybe I'll pull it off.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Thanks for your patience everyone!

I should have much more time this coming week (taking a week off work) but my home life is still in flux. 

I don't know if I've explained: We are waiting for a condo to be built, which has had many, many delays. Unfortunately, we had to leave our previous home and the new one isn't ready (new estimates say October!) So we've been couch-surfing. A family of four and a golden retriever. It's been hell.

But I love this game and I want to get it moving on to its next (potentially final?) arc. (Arcs take months to years, so don't think I'm saying that it will be over too soon!) I hope (and assume) that you will join me!

Let's see if we can roll two rounds this week! (I know, it sounds ambitious!)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

If Escella doesn't make her saving throw, she's down. Not as bad as I'd feared (Lightning bolt isn't quite as scary as fireball, but it's still a classicly destructive spell, and the Daggerfordians are not at their top fighting form...)


----------



## KahlessNestor

Hah! I got off hordebreaker! If I didn't have to move hunter's mark, I might have almost put down that first orc! Dual wielding and hordebreaker. Four attacks at Tier 2. Dang.


----------



## jmucchiello

Wait, the orcs are using reactions to block melee and reaction attacks against their boss. And they are using reactions to attack people who don't attack them? And they aren't giving advantage to anyone attacking them somehow?


----------



## Neurotic

jmucchiello said:


> Wait, the orcs are using reactions to block melee and reaction attacks against their boss. And they are using reactions to attack people who don't attack them? And they aren't giving advantage to anyone attacking them somehow?



I think it is either or...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Wait, the orcs are using reactions to block melee and reaction attacks against their boss. And they are using reactions to attack people who don't attack them? And they aren't giving advantage to anyone attacking them somehow?



They give disadvantage to anyone attacking the Red Wizard (like as if he's dodging) and if you attack him, they can use their reaction to attack you (limited to their reach, so melee). They do not grant advantage to anyone for anything.


----------



## jmucchiello

So they can not add defense to someone else for free? I don't get it. If he was dodging, he wouldn't get an attack. If you declare your action is to attacks someone near you, you don't also give people disadvantage on those attacks. If you just want to say they have a cool feat, that's fine. And it doesn't matter as I attacked the orcs directly. But I didn't want to do that.


----------



## Neurotic

jmucchiello said:


> So they can not add defense to someone else for free? I don't get it. If he was dodging, he wouldn't get an attack. If you declare your action is to attacks someone near you, you don't also give people disadvantage on those attacks. If you just want to say they have a cool feat, that's fine. And it doesn't matter as I attacked the orcs directly. But I didn't want to do that.



Not quite...sentinel feat fighter, protection fighting style...various ways to do that. No need for house rules or anything (although monster often have specific attacks and powers based on their role)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> So they can not add defense to someone else for free? I don't get it. If he was dodging, he wouldn't get an attack. If you declare your action is to attacks someone near you, you don't also give people disadvantage on those attacks. If you just want to say they have a cool feat, that's fine. And it doesn't matter as I attacked the orcs directly. But I didn't want to do that.




They're not PCs, they're monsters. Several monsters have abilities like that. I'd post the exact text for you, but I'm on my phone. (As Neurotic pointed out, PCs can do similar things with the right feats). Besides, what do you mean "for free"? They didn't attack anyone. They used their action to defend their boss. My example of "like he's dodging" was just meant to illustrate that you roll attacks against him with disadvantage, that's all. He's not dodging. 

Either way, your objection is noted.


----------



## jmucchiello

Sentinel feat gives you the right to make a reaction. And a chance to stop the person from moving.
Protect fighting style you use your reaction impose disadvantage.

Since you only get one reaction, you can only do one or the other and only once a round.

If everyone of us attacked the Red Wizard, the orcs would react every time by imposing disadvantage on those attacks. It is very different. And I already said, if it's just an ability they have, it's fine.

I also considered waiting till everyone else went to see if the orcs would die. But that was a bit too metagamey.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Sentinel feat gives you the right to make a reaction. And a chance to stop the person from moving.
> Protect fighting style you use your reaction impose disadvantage.
> 
> Since you only get one reaction, you can only do one or the other and only once a round.
> 
> If everyone of us attacked the Red Wizard, the orcs would react every time by imposing disadvantage on those attacks. It is very different. And I already said, if it's just an ability they have, it's fine.
> 
> I also considered waiting till everyone else went to see if the orcs would die. But that was a bit too metagamey.




Yes. It's an ability they have, but they're not using their reaction to impose disadvantage. They impose disadvantage automatically (from using their action to guard). THEN if someone attacks the target of their bodyguard ability, they can use their reaction to attack. Basically like granting dodge to an adjacent creature and then being able to make an opportunity attack. Not as complicated as it sounds.

I moved your Chaos Bolt to the other orc because your target fell to Angis and Viarar. I'll never make anyone "waste" their attack, if at all possible. Also, I made Vairar go after Angis, so that Angis wouldn't lose his attack on the first orc bodyguard (when it was thrown away by Vairar's Thunderwave). That bodyguard lived (at 1 HP!) and it joined the Wizard in the mob of orcs (no longer a swarm, just a few orcs). 

Though I should warn you all - once the orc mobs get organized, an awful lot of orcs can still move through the portals (this isn't metagaming, it should be obvious to everyone who was present. In fact, another thing that might occur to most of the characters: If Shalendra won't shut the portals, Darfin could do it. Of course, he's unconscious and trapped in Iron Bands...)


----------



## jmucchiello

I didn't consider that they spent their action setting up defense. Sorry.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> I didn't consider that they spent their action setting up defense. Sorry.




S'Okay. Sometimes it can be unclear what's going on mechanically (in particular because I don't always line up my descriptions directly 1-to-1 with the exact mechanics). I prefer a relatively strict adherence to crunch, but a loose interpretation of fluff, if you know what I mean.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Technically the Red Wizard has Advantage on his Shocking Grasp attack because Angis is wearing a chain shirt, so if you want to roll and try to crit him, you can.


----------



## KahlessNestor

And dang. I forgot Angis has Absorb Elements when the wizard Lightning Bolted him. Sigh. Guess I will use it on Shocking Grasp.

Edit: Oh, wait. He doesn't get a reaction because of SG... Damn.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm waiting on @Prickly Pear . It's not Prickly's fault that we were moving so slowly that he fell out of the habit of checking in. Still, I won't wait much longer, as I really want to get this game moving again. Give me a day or two, and I will roll this round with or without Lionel.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I give a week, and then use a basic attack, cantrip, or the dodge action for anyone who hasn't posted, trying not to expend resources while still helping the party.


----------



## Kobold Stew

I have a question, that's an aside to the present fight, but can shape Tommi's actions next turn. I'm thinking about Orb5, who is now damaged/dead, as of 2 turns ago. In some ways, Tommi has been taking advantage of a "leftover" familiar from a former player (Fradak). Tommi would want to help Orb5, if that's possible, and so I see a few options.

1. Tommi suffers the loss, and we accept the death.

2. Tommi "heals" Orb 5. He has the spell goodberry, and I can write fluff that would try to justify the use of a berry on a construct. It might stay (2.a. continuing the fudge we've been doing) or fly away (2.b. closure), and either outcome really is acceptable.

3. Tommi adopts Orb 5. This would be rule-bending. Tommi has Magic initiate (Druid) so that he can cast Magic Stone with Wisdom -- that was the hook for the character design, a Wis-based rogue. But he has not yet (as far as I can remember) used goodberry or druidcraft (maybe druidcraft once?). I'd be happy to swap out Goodberry (and Druidcraft as a tax?) for a version of Find Familiar keyed off of Wisdom. That could allow Orb 5 to stay as Tommi's (3.a.) or for him to get an pet as a (functional) replacement (3.b.).   

Honestly, I am fine with any of these 5 outcomes.

2a. and 3a maintain the status quo.
1, 2a, and 2b make for good story and are within the RAW.
2a, 3a, and 3b allow Tommi to continue to function with a distracting ally to enable Sneak Attack.

I'd welcome thoughts and suggestions. This will shape what Tommi does next turn.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Kobold Stew I have a hint to a story I have been thinking about since Fradak left us. I will not tell you the story, but here's what I think you should do with ORB5: Put the pieces back in its compartment on Enseth (out of respect/sorrow/whatever). You will be pleased with the result.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Done.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Where did we leave Enseth?


----------



## jmucchiello

FitzTheRuke said:


> In case Fradak ever returns, I think I will keep Enseth standing on the footman's board on the back of the War Wagon. He's shut off (warring programming inside) but he'll be around in case I want to use him for anything, or if Fradak comes back.






FitzTheRuke said:


> He may not have ever named the Titan. No one knows how the Thayans and a Titan could be connected. Enseth may have known, but he has mysteriously shut down... (a story for another day, which is deeper story-wise than just the loss of Fradak).




Apparently he's on the war wagon.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Ah, we stuffed him in the trunk?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> Ah, we stuffed him in the trunk?



LOL. No, he's standing on a footboard on the rear.


----------



## Prickly Pear

Long time, no see. 
Thanks for the patience. I have posted Lionel's turn now.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, I managed to get the round rolled. Again, sorry for the wait. Let's keep goin'! As they say in Japanese, Ganbatte!


----------



## MetaVoid

@Prickly Pear good luck !


----------



## Prickly Pear

No such luck, @MetaVoid!


----------



## jmucchiello

Escella saw the whole thing and winced for Lionel.


----------



## Prickly Pear

The DM can decide what happens to Lionel and the Thunderwave. He usually gives as a good entertaining narrative. 
I think Lionel can take the hit, if so decided.


----------



## jmucchiello

Yeah the red wizard is dead. Boo, the portals are still open after knocking out Shalendra.


----------



## Prickly Pear

OK... What's keeping the portals open? The wizards are knocked out so they can't do anything.
What is Sir Darfin up to? We don't know more than he is "only semi-conscious and imprisoned in magical bands of iron". Did they force him to open the portals? Can he close tham again? Can anyone dispel magic and release Darfin?


FitzTheRuke said:


> Beside her <Shalendra>, only semi-conscious and imprisoned in magical bands of iron, was Sir Darfin Floshin.



I can't recall if the portals are physical objects or not. If they are then maybe there is a switch on them that we could use. Can we destroy them?


----------



## Kobold Stew

I think the portals are physical objects, and always open to a certain location. It might require something special to CLOSE one. (possibly even just an illusion on the other side of one closing?)

Speaking of illusions, we don't even KNOW Darfin is real.  I presume he is, but there has been no interaction or sound from him. Tommi wants to help him, but has other things on his mind right now. He'd be able to tell us, perhaps.


----------



## jmucchiello

I would have Escella try to rescue Lord Darfin but it'll take her a full round just to get to him.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Full mechanical disclosure (so that you understand what's happening _game-wise_) Sir Darfin was beat down to zero HP non-lethally and imprisoned in Iron Bands of Binding (in case he woke up). Everyone is vaguely aware (Tommi perhaps most aware) that this room belongs to the Floshin family (it had been a family secret up until now, but it has been here for hundreds of years, at least since the time of Darfin and Shalendra's father Elorfindar. It can have up to three portals open at once, on each "side" (the room is round, but you get my drift). Shelendra was not concentrating on the portals, but she WAS making the whole room bigger, in order to move large numbers of troops through (it's normally just door-sized portals. One person at a time. The Floshins generally use it by themselves, and sparingly). 

Tommi saw the ruined castle through the north gate earlier (though he didn't know where it was or the name of the place) but the west gate is closed now, and the east gate is going to a different place now (he saw what looked like an elvish hall earlier, but now it's some kind of Thayan Orc Army Barracks.)

Yes, I should point out (if I haven't made it clear yet). These orcs are not the same as the local orc tribes outside. They are armed an armoured in an unusual, foreign style (it seems pretty likely that they are from Thay - stories of Thayan Orc Hordes (enslaved and trained to serve usually from birth by the Thayans) are told by bards. Generally less "feral" or "barbaric" than most Sword-Coast orc tribes. Then again, those have been pretty organized lately too. (It's almost as if they are generally underestimated by "civilized" folk).

Anyway, it does seem likely that Darfin might be able to close the portals. Anyone trained in Arcana might be able to figure it out. Gimme a roll if you're trained in Arcana. Untrained just doesn't seem likely to me, regardless of Int roll. I dunno, maybe gimme an investigation roll if you're not trained in Arcana. Actually, these checks should require your actions. It would take going over to the portals and having a look at them. Of course, that isn't really possible at the moment with the darkness. Escella can do it, though!


----------



## jmucchiello

Escella's trained but she isn't inspecting the portals in the middle of a fight with only 8 hp.


----------



## Prickly Pear

Lionel is a wolf.
But he can use his normal Intelligence, I believe. Also, he has Eye for Detail from Inquisitive Rogue, which lets him use a bonus action to perform an Int (Investigation) to uncover clues. He can maybe use his action to sniff around the portal to find a spot where the portal has been activated... where people touched it last.
Edit: the sniffing might work in the dark but not the investigation. Maybe we need to drop the darkness?


----------



## jmucchiello

Prickly Pear said:


> Edit: the sniffing might work in the dark but not the investigation. Maybe we need to drop the darkness?



And allow the orcs to pour in through the portal without hesitation?


----------



## Neurotic

jmucchiello said:


> And allow the orcs to pour in through the portal without hesitation?



It is not holding them back now. It is only 1 per round at the moment...but we need to close it quickly.
@MetaVoid , you can wake Darfin, right?
@Kobold Stew  Can Tommi remove the shackles?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Unlikely to remove the in this situation (can they be picked? smashed?), but he can drag Darfin's body out if we want to begin a strategic retreat. Whether we then come back for Shelandra, and block this passage from one side to another is a separate question. Stopping or blocking the source-portal first, seems crucial.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> It is not holding them back now. It is only 1 per round at the moment...but we need to close it quickly.
> @MetaVoid , you can wake Darfin, right?
> @Kobold Stew  Can Tommi remove the shackles?




I should warn you that they can move far faster than one per round. Three came through this round (though only one charged, the others spent time trying to figure out where they were in the darkness bubble). Once they can communicate "just run through it"... a LOT more can come. This will happen SOON.



Kobold Stew said:


> Unlikely to remove the in this situation (can they be picked? smashed?), but he can drag Darfin's body out if we want to begin a strategic retreat. Whether we then come back for Shelandra, and block this passage from one side to another is a separate question. Stopping or blocking the source-portal first, seems crucial.




Post#2022 "Shalendra waved her hand and spoke elvish words of magic, and the door slid open, revealing a broad, circular chamber. The walls seemed to flicker or shift, but Tommi couldn't quite make out what he was looking at.

Shalendra took him by the shoulders and moved him to the center of the room. She told him to close his eyes for a moment, relax, and then open them. He did and he saw that the walls shifted to show vistas that could only belong to other places: On one side was a hall where stone trees (pillars perhaps) wove together to form an arching canopy; on the other side, a field of fire and a river of lava; Ahead were the gates of a ruined castle, built on a lonely hill. The outer wall was almost entirely ruined, but the inner walls and towers stood, though battered by many wars and years of neglect."

It seems whatever one does to control the portals is done from the center of the circular room.


----------



## Prickly Pear

Thanks for that, FitzThe Ruke.
Wow... that post was more than 9 months ago. No wonder nobody could remember it. Well, I guess that it is only Tommi that would know this information so it is up to him, right? Lionel will do something else instead of sniffing a portal.
EDIT: Titus would know this too since he was there with Tommi. Maybe Titus will regain consciousness and run into the room and save the day. How cool would that be???


----------



## Prickly Pear

@Kobold Stew, why is Tommi leaving the room? Tommi will need to be in the centre of the portal room to de-activate them, not to do that in the statue room.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Prickly Pear said:


> @Kobold Stew, why is Tommi leaving the room? Tommi will need to be in the centre of the portal room to de-activate them, not to do that in the statue room.



He's taking an action in the centre of the room. And if he needs to stay he can do. Really, he's leaving so that there's not another corpse to rescue -- there are enough bodies lying about, and he's going to be unconscious in the coming turn. I'm of course open to revising things.

I was trying to give the information Tommi knew before he collapses.


----------



## jmucchiello

Why didn't he just put the fire out?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Cause it's magic and requires a CON save? 

And I wanted to use my action to help the group and possibly close the portal?

Obviously we are all working with limited information, and doing our best. If we knew darfin was unconcious, I would have engaged with him instead, but I think he's awake (semi conscious), and so we might get a clue here.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Cause it's magic and requires a CON save?
> 
> And I wanted to use my action to help the group and possibly close the portal?
> 
> Obviously we are all working with limited information, and doing our best. If we knew darfin was unconcious, I would have engaged with him instead, but I think he's awake (semi conscious), and so we might get a clue here.




I think you've fused two rooms. The statue is in the room that you fought Titus in (where the two of you stood guard through much of the night). You're relatively familiar with that room. This room is down a long tunnel from that one (doors at both ends). It's empty of stuff (getting fuller of orcs). When Shalendra showed it to you, she got you to stand in the center of the room and look about. Yes, perhaps he can close the portals from there. Might be easier to do if he knew much about magic. I guess he knows a little, what with his stones... gimme an Arcana check, even if you're untrained.


----------



## Kobold Stew

My bad. I accept the 8 Int. 

Arcana 1d20-1=10 (untrained).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> My bad. I accept the 8 Int.
> 
> Arcana 1d20-1=10 (untrained).




One more thing: You _can_ in fact put the fire out with an action, IIRC.


----------



## jmucchiello

FitzTheRuke said:


> One more thing: You _can_ in fact put the fire out with an action, IIRC.



That's the norm for being on fire.

Of course spending an action putting out the fire is yet another delay in closing the portal. So I know what Escella's doing this round. She's putting the fire on Tommi out, I assume that is also just an action?


----------



## Neurotic

Would Talynen know how to operate the portals? He is not of the family, but lived here presumably for some time


----------



## Kobold Stew

FitzTheRuke said:


> One more thing: You _can_ in fact put the fire out with an action, IIRC.



Okay, I missed this, and assumed the opposite. I am sorry and now understand the criticism everyone was leveling against me. TOmmi was trying to help, but he's had some bad rolls and is on the edge of being a liability. 

Last round Shalendra was still up, so he wouldn't have done that then in any case.  This round he could, but is trying to work the mirrors. I had thought I had understood the rooms, but yes I had conflated them. That is on me too. 

Darfin is "only semi-conscious" (IC 2269) so I presume he has at least 1 hit point. That may be a mistake as well.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Okay, I missed this, and assumed the opposite. I am sorry and now understand the criticism everyone was leveling against me. TOmmi was trying to help, but he's had some bad rolls and is on the edge of being a liability.
> 
> Last round Shalendra was still up, so he wouldn't have done that then in any case.  This round he could, but is trying to work the mirrors. I had thought I had understood the rooms, but yes I had conflated them. That is on me too.
> 
> Darfin is "only semi-conscious" (IC 2269) so I presume he has at least 1 hit point. That may be a mistake as well.



Yeah I meant that to let you know that he appeared to be alive, but that he was unable to help. He's stable at zero.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> Would Talynen know how to operate the portals? He is not of the family, but lived here presumably for some time



Hmm... possible. Roll Arcana or History with advantage. Heck, Talynen might even be a cousin of some sort. We will find out.


----------



## Kobold Stew

So with this information, I might have made a different choice: action to put out the flames, bonus action to Dodge, staying by Darfin. I'm happy to re-write the post to reflect that. Or I can accept that Tommi is being irrational because he is on fire, and tries to do something in the middle of the room. I would like please just to move on, either way.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> So with this information, I might have made a different choice: action to put out the flames, bonus action to Dodge, staying by Darfin. I'm happy to re-write the post to reflect that. Or I can accept that Tommi is being irrational because he is on fire, and tries to do something in the middle of the room. I would like please just to move on, either way.



Rewrite it if you like. I will resolve soon. Probably Monday.


----------



## Neurotic

FitzTheRuke said:


> Hmm... possible. Roll Arcana or History with advantage. Heck, Talynen might even be a cousin of some sort. We will find out.



History: 1D20 = [6] = 6
History advantage: 1D20 = [8] = 8

INT 11 means he has +0 for both Arcana and History


----------



## Kobold Stew

(Leave as is; Lionel will put him out.)


----------



## jmucchiello

Escella didn't actually take an action last round. Can she retroactively edritch blast Orc 6?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Escella didn't actually take an action last round. Can she retroactively edritch blast Orc 6?



Yeah, I caught that. I was going to mention. Go ahead.


----------



## jmucchiello

I'll do it here.

Eldritch blast at Orc6: 1D20+8 = [9]+8 = 17
1D10+3 = [8]+3 = 11
1D20+8 = [19]+8 = 27
1D10+3 = [2]+3 = 5

Convenient damage total.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@MetaVoid I was trusting that you would wake up Angis before he dies. I suspect that Kahless is keeping quiet until he's woken. Angis is at 0 HP; Darfin at 5; Talynen and Tommi at 6 each; Escella at 17 (after the potion. Shalendra is at 1 and Titus at 0 (stable). Not that you necessarily want to heal _them_.

Darfin is taking you to the pantry for some healing honey, but you could keep that stuff for later if you do a big heal.


----------



## MetaVoid

I woke Angis and Darfin with my last two rounds of aura of healing - that is why Escella is still on 1 hp


----------



## MetaVoid

FitzTheRuke said:


> Darfin is taking you to the pantry for some healing honey, but you could keep that stuff for later if you do a big heal.



I would think that if we use our own healing we don' get the honey, that is why I didn't heal.

That's why I didn't hurry with it.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Angis could use some honey, but he isn't strength damaged, so he isn't taking it unless there is something left over. He popped a level 2 cure wounds on himself. He has on slot each at levels 1 and 2 left now.


----------



## jmucchiello

I need to know did I jumped the gun healing Escella? Or is she now in the panty taking one of the honey potions? She does have Str damage.


----------



## Neurotic

jmucchiello said:


> I need to know did I just the gun healing Escella? Or is she now in the panty taking one of the honey potions? She does have Str damage.



I think we're all there  It is just a question of Str damage. Escella has some damage, but isn't melee so maybe not a priority?


----------



## Kobold Stew

people who want the healing should just take it. 

Tommi could use the healing, but his situration is not urgent, and others (melee fighters) should go first. The Str damage will heal with a long rest, we've been told (I believe).


----------



## jmucchiello

My question is did Darfin hand me some other healing potion or did I roll the honeyed potion before we got to the pantry?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> My question is did Darfin hand me some other healing potion or did I roll the honeyed potion before we got to the pantry?



He gave you the potion of greater healing off of his belt, when you asked about it. He's generous that way. Now he's leading everyone into the pantry for more.


----------



## jmucchiello

I missed the belt. Okay. Escella goes for a honey potion as well which exactly puts her at full and removes the strength damage.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> I missed the belt. Okay. Escella goes for a honey potion as well which exactly puts her at full and removes the strength damage.



Lol. I was writing a post about it when you posted. I'll use your roll.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, we're pretty much done the "Floshin Manor" arc of the game. Sorry it took so long, but I hope you enjoyed it.

What's next? We have a few options:

1) The orcs have retreated, but they can be pursued to make sure they don't rise up again. When last seen, there was a Red Wizard advising the Orc General, who appeared to have that "shadow-side, fire-side" face-thing that both Titus and Shalendra showed when acting out-of-character(ish).
2) There were rumours (which Escella can confirm) of Gnolls causing trouble in Ardeep Forest. They did a ritual on Escella that very nearly gave HER the "shadow-side, fire-side" face-thing.
3) You could ask Sir Darfin to open the portal to wherever the Thayan orcs were going, and go there.

What IS that face-thing? Some characters have some clues. Players have probably forgotten a lot of it, PBP takes so long. I can recap some stuff if you want.

I hope you'll join me for the next arc. We lost gargoyleking this last one, unfortunately. If you want to back out, please do so now. It's easier to write characters out when it's not mid-story-arc.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Here till the end.

I suspect my preference would be 2 (gnolls are awesome and in 5e terrifying for downed characters with their rend rampage ability) - 3 - 1, but it is not deeply held and could easily be swayed by others.


----------



## jmucchiello

I'll vote 2-1-3. Escella is interested in finding out what the gnolls wanted. And why target her?


----------



## KahlessNestor

I'm here if you're still running  Sounds like either way, we get some answers with the weird face thing. I do like gnolls, too, though. But Angis likely wouldn't like to leave things unfinished. That's just a dwarf for you. I'm good with whatever is chosen.


----------



## MetaVoid

For Vairar 3 - 1 - 2


----------



## Prickly Pear

Either way, really. Gnolls sounds fun.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hmm... sounds mostly gnolls with a bit of "I don't mind". Howabout we RP a little on it over late breakfast (after having a long rest) and I will have Darfin give you his opinion and some more info to help you decide.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@MetaVoid I thought the whole point of the "two birds" decision WAS to go after the orcs first and THEN go north-west to the gnolls. AFAIK the final plan didn't leave out the orcs. Anyone care to back me up on this?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Yes -- I took the concern to be the order we pursue this, and metavoid was suggesting doing the orcs first. 

I don't think there is great dissent.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Harpshield Castle (the orcs) is closer than Ardeep Forest (the Gnolls). It's pretty much on the way.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Guess this is a better place to discuss/clarify: 

OOC: I have a note here about the orcs at Newfield? Where is that in relation to everything? And where are things in relation to the lizardfolk at Rock Tower and Crom’s Hold?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> Guess this is a better place to discuss/clarify:
> 
> OOC: I have a note here about the orcs at Newfield? Where is that in relation to everything? And where are things in relation to the lizardfolk at Rock Tower and Crom’s Hold?




Newfield was a town you passed through on the way to Floshin Manor. You encountered orcs there (the raiding parties from the main group that was laying siege to the manor.) So that's done.

The Lizardfolk are south-west of Daggerford (you are now due North) so that's probably a hook that will never be followed up on. Depends on how long we go, I guess. (I had thought that we might be coming to a close soon, but it looks like we're already on to TWO hooks, and at the rate those go, it could be awhile yet!)

Looks like our next arc wound up as *Orcs at Harpshield Castle* (which may answer the question of "Where were Shalendra and the Red Wizard sending the Thayan Orc Horde?" Or... it may not.)

To be followed by *Gnolls of Ardeep Forest *(unless something comes up to get in the way of that).


----------



## Prickly Pear

What a bunch of murder hobos...
Orcs have feelings too!


----------



## Neurotic

@Kobold Stew there are easier ways to kill Tommi than to rush into combat before using your stealth (for example) and letting the party prepare


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Prickly Pear said:


> What a bunch of murder hobos...
> Orcs have feelings too!




LOL. However, I think in this case it's more expediency. These particular orcs might be fun guys to hang out with, but they're actively working for an army that just lay siege to your friend's house!


----------



## jmucchiello

Prickly Pear said:


> What a bunch of murder hobos...
> Orcs have feelings too!



Orcs who don't take up arms against the folks already ruling the area are the finest orcs. These, no so much.


----------



## MetaVoid

@Neurotic funny the class says the orc is a wild mage


----------



## jmucchiello

MetaVoid said:


> @Neurotic funny the class says the orc is a wild mage



Yeah, that confused me at first, too.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

MetaVoid said:


> @Neurotic funny the class says the orc is a wild mage




For a moment, it even confused me.  Barbarian on the Path of Wild Magic, to be more precise.


----------



## Neurotic

MetaVoid said:


> @Neurotic funny the class says the orc is a wild mage






jmucchiello said:


> Yeah, that confused me at first, too.







FitzTheRuke said:


> For a moment, it even confused me.  Barbarian on the Path of Wild Magic, to be more precise.




Mission accomplished


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I think we've stalled a bit because no one (not me, anyway) is clear on how everyone wants to proceed. 

1) Attack these orcs while they're busy.
2) Leave this camp and head up to the castle.
3) Stay here while scouts do a hill-circling recon mission, then decide. (Split the party).
3a) As above but everyone goes on the recon.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Tommi's suggestion was for 1., sniping and trying to take out a leader, while being positioned to stop any messengers to the other camp. He is now awaiting instructions.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Well, Angis did an aerial recon and got some information.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> Well, Angis did an aerial recon and got some information.



Weirdly I forgot all about writing that post. Good information, there. Corvids are smart.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, to combat then. Here's a map of the Orc Camp. It's always hard in PBP to do any fight with any kind of tactical range (the way Escella would excel) simply because if I make the map that big, no one can make anything out on it. I can cut it into pieces, but then you might not have a very good picture of how they go together.

But let's give it a shot. Here's what it looks like. It's a low-lying land at the base of the hill, and everything is pretty damp. The orcs are fighting in a full-on mud pit, and there's water along with the spikes around the camp (I didn't have very good material to represent, but I hope this map will do).

I was thinking Tommi would be up north (the Castle would be NW - heading off in the direction of A1 - but it's a LONG way off. It should also get clearer (of trees) in that direction. Try not to run off the map, though. It's too much work for me.

So... let me know where you want to be when R1 is declared. Do we still have access to pass-without-trace? That'll be easier to surprise them, but you'll probably do it anyway. Let's all roll Stealth, either way. I'll grant a bonus based on how far away you start, as well.



Spoiler: Map of Jagged Scythe Orc Camp


----------



## FitzTheRuke

The big squares are 15' grids. The little ones around the tents are 5' ones. Anything that looks like a mudpuddle IS. Trees are difficult terrain, but the grass is normal. Spiked defenses are hazardous. Yes, it is true that the way in/way out is not easy to spot. Investigation or Perception will help here. Can't do it until you're close enough to likely be spotted, (unless we want to run a round of sneaking about) but I'll allow those checks to be made as a bonus action, while you're busy doing other things. 

Make sense? As usual, I welcome feedback and questions.


----------



## jmucchiello

I'm going to suggest Escella goes to BG83 and on some signal, sends eldritch blasts into the orcs. She will have already have cast expeditious retreat and she will try to lure off a group of orcs. Tommi should go north and his job is to stop orcs headed that way from getting away. He is to stay out of sight otherwise. The others start an assault from the west or southwest I guess after some are drawn toward Escella.

Unless someone has a better plan.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> I'm going to suggest Escella goes to BG83 and on some signal, sends eldritch blasts into the orcs. She will have already have cast expeditious retreat and she will try to lure off a group of orcs. Tommi should go north and his job is to stop orcs headed that way from getting away. He is to stay out of sight otherwise. The others start an assault from the west or southwest I guess after some are drawn toward Escella.
> 
> Unless someone has a better plan.




Seems good to me (other than leaving Tommi out of the fight - I mean tactically, that seems fine, but it's not very fun for @Kobold Stew. I suppose as long as an orc or two try to go warn the castle, he'll have stuff to do soon enough.)


----------



## jmucchiello

Well, I believe Tommi and Escella are the only Stealth characters. And Escella's plan is just a modification of Vairar's plan.


----------



## Kobold Stew

...and Vairar's is really no different that Tommi's, except Tommi arranged for a specific time all would attack possibly achieving surprise.

After multiple players directly criticizing me and my character (it was both), we've come to basically the same plan, except with Tommi not participating unless someone flees. I'll accept this is what the group wants. But I don't get it.

Possibly back in IC 2428 Tommi has identified a leader for the others to target.


----------



## jmucchiello

Hate? No one hates. Tactically, someone should make sure none of the orcs get away. That person or persons needs stealth to get around the orc encampment. The fact that "this isn't fun for one of the players" is unfortunately how sound tactics sometimes works. Not everyone should be on the front line. But the only resolution of that is to do the attack with poor tactics. Or to have the meta knowledge that none of the orcs will flee to alert their fellows. Or to find out that six of the orcs flee to the north immediately, meaning "the no-fun" position is now the "oh-f***" position.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Possibly back in IC 2428 Tommi has identified a leader for the others to target.




Tommi will specifically figure out that the two orcs in the mud pit are vying for leadership. (This clan having lost their leader in the assault on the manor).


----------



## jmucchiello

That was thinking the end of the fight is signal to attack and the first attack by Escella would be against the orc that won the fight.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Hate? No one hates. Tactically, someone should make sure none of the orcs get away. That person or persons needs stealth to get around the orc encampment. The fact that "this isn't fun for one of the players" is unfortunately how sound tactics sometimes works. Not everyone should be on the front line. But the only resolution of that is to do the attack with poor tactics. Or to have the meta knowledge that none of the orcs will flee to alert their fellows. Or to find out that six of the orcs flee to the north immediately, meaning "the no-fun" position is now the "oh-f***" position.




That's why both from a tactics position and from a game position, it makes more sense (to me, at least) to place a couple of characters at the north end with the task of "don't let anyone escape" (but still assault from that side). I've never seen that kind of thing not work out just fine.

I don't disagree that it's a good thing to think of real-world-type tactics, but it's also good to think of how-the-game-actually-works tactics too, and thread the best-fit line between the two. (Besides, the game doesn't actually do a very good job of making real-world-style tactics actually work properly - probably because it's designed first to work as a game, and only far down the line to simulate any kind of tactical reality). 

I've come up against this kind of stuff on the other side as a player myself, so I sympathize with anyone who tries to do realistic tactics. But the way the game works, NOT having your rogue do their big damage turns quickly into bad tactics, whether it makes sense in a real-world scenario or not. 

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## MetaVoid

Kobold Stew said:


> ...and Vairar's is really no different that Tommi's, except Tommi arranged for a specific time all would attack possibly achieving surprise.
> 
> After multiple players directly criticizing me and my character (it was both), we've come to basically the same plan, except with Tommi not participating unless someone flees. I'll accept this is what the group wants. But I don't get it.
> 
> Possibly back in IC 2428 Tommi has identified a leader for the others to target.



First off, I apologize if anything I said came across as direct attack on you personally. It wasn't (intended).

Second, after re-reading your post, I see what you mean. I reacted based on my understanding at that time where Tommi said "we strike quickly" - where I read your suggestion to sneak as something you go at alone and go into the camp (strike = melee). I actually suggested that you have someone sneaky (in this case Escella, maybe Neurotic orc?) as backup.

That said, I still think in-character it was appropriate - it is your character - I will not tell you how to play him...but Vairar, the elf, will react to anything Tommi does that wasn't discussed and planned for (and anyone else going off on their own - except obviously in combat you cannot actually plan). 

I would prefer not to have a problem with my character reactions since it is in a way telling me how to play my character, but I can change it (Vairar adapts to the group)  if it really bothers you.


----------



## Neurotic

Neurotic orc 

No stealth, but we can try


----------



## KahlessNestor

Angis has +4 Stealth, and he is your Pass Without a Trace guy. But that is only within 10' of him, I believe, so only the group he is with is going to get the benefit of the spell. So he is capable of getting to the north side with Tommi, if that is what is wanted. His bigger issue is the ranged attack aspect of the plan. He is +4 at any decent range (vs. +5 with his axes), so not bad. But he has a crossbow, so he doesn't get the benefit of his Extra Attack. Get him a longbow, and he will go to town, especially with his Hordebreaker feature.


----------



## jmucchiello

The other idea would be to assault the camp from the north. Then everybody can stop them from fleeing north. Although Escella drawing part of the orc force another direction first is probably a good idea to keep the 5 of us from being overrun by 20 orcs.


----------



## Kobold Stew

MetaVoid said:


> First off, I apologize if anything I said came across as direct attack on you personally. It wasn't (intended).



Thank you.


MetaVoid said:


> Second, after re-reading your post, I see what you mean. I reacted based on my understanding at that time where Tommi said "we strike quickly" - where I read your suggestion to sneak as something you go at alone and go into the camp (strike = melee). I actually suggested that you have someone sneaky (in this case Escella, maybe Neurotic orc?) as backup.



As I indicated subsequently, I thought I was acting on your character's urgency. By "we" I meant "we" and by "strike" I was thinking "at range" (at least the 30' for Tommi's Magic Stone) but I didn't make that explicit.


MetaVoid said:


> That said, I still think in-character it was appropriate - it is your character - I will not tell you how to play him...but Vairar, the elf, will react to anything Tommi does that wasn't discussed and planned for (and anyone else going off on their own - except obviously in combat you cannot actually plan).



To my eyes, saying it wasn't personal and subsequently talking about making enemies with Tommi felt excessive, and undermined the ooc in the first post.


MetaVoid said:


> I would prefer not to have a problem with my character reactions since it is in a way telling me how to play my character, but I can change it (Vairar adapts to the group)  if it really bothers you.



I don't want anything changed, and I'm not asking you to change anything going forward. Tommi will accept whatever plan going forward.

I myself do not see the stark player/character distinction you do. We are all people with lives, and I ensure my character (all my characters) want some basic things that I do -- particularly the group to work together, all players to have fun, and the game to keep going. I hate any PvP conflict. 

You can't know that's what motivates my ic posts, and I do assume others want the same. Let's play. And thanks.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, now that I think we're on the same page, I'm gonna shuffle us along. I'm gonna say after much discussion (where some misunderstandings occurred, feelings were hurt, but further discussion led to some new understanding and respect), the group decided to split into two groups.

Group A) Angis will PwoT himself, Vairar and Dornuk, get as close to the south side as possible before revealing themselves and attack (using a combination of ranged and melee, as suits them).
Group B) Tommi and Lionel will go to the north side, join the attack at range, and make sure that no orc escapes that way.

Escella can join either group. I know that @jmucchiello intends the south, but I think Escella is better on the north side. Not only does she have a great range attack, but she is best at chasing if anyone makes it past. Just let me know which you chose so I can set it up.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It seems that I have added yet another plan that doesn't quite match _any_ of the PCs intentions - which is why I haven't set it up yet. It seems likely that Escella has the strongest opinion. Can I get @jmucchiello  to give me a final plan of assault and I will assume that everyone else goes along with it (unless they object quickly) so that we can move forward?


----------



## jmucchiello

Your plan is fine. Escella will go north with Tommi and Lionel.


----------



## Prickly Pear

Late to the party!
Lionel is decent stealth at +4 and he has a light crossbow. He can also perform perception checks as bonus action. He is happy to go with Escella and Tommi.

Stealth check, if required: 1D20+4 = [9]+4 = 13


----------



## MetaVoid

Kobold Stew said:


> Thank you.
> 
> As I indicated subsequently, I thought I was acting on your character's urgency. By "we" I meant "we" and by "strike" I was thinking "at range" (at least the 30' for Tommi's Magic Stone) but I didn't make that explicit.



Yeah, misundestanding.



Kobold Stew said:


> To my eyes, saying it wasn't personal and subsequently talking about making enemies with Tommi felt excessive, and undermined the ooc in the first post.



What!? I never said anything about making enemies? I said Vairar will react - that means he may berate (in-game) or curse or whatever reckless human. Not that he will attack him or refuse to heal him or whatever.



Kobold Stew said:


> I myself do not see the stark player/character distinction you do. We are all people with lives, and I ensure my character (all my characters) want some basic things that I do -- particularly the group to work together, all players to have fun, and the game to keep going. I hate any PvP conflict.



This is the main issue then. I want everyone to have fun. But having character have real-life (for him in game) trouble doesn't detract from my fun. If we are all in agreement all the time, we might just as well be hive mind or one entity with many powers. With conflicts like this I see opportunity for RP and character development, not inter-player strife. Vairar and Tommi want the same thing - resolve the orcs and gnolls and help their respective people. It is just a way of accomplishing that they disagree on.

Since we differ in the understanding of what conflict in-game and out-of-game is, I'll reign in Vairars comments since it detracts from your fun. I very much see character-player distinction because I am capable (and did) play both female (I am male) and evil (I am not) people. Outgoing peace-makers and/or healers and violent fighters as well as withdrawn bookish characters. 
I am fairly outgoing, but not the center of the events. I know how to fight, but I am not violent. I enjoy books, d&d and science, but I'm not bookish in a sense that I know minutiae of everything.

And I'm sure you could say the same for yourself. I'm fairly sure not all your characters are like Tommi.



Kobold Stew said:


> You can't know that's what motivates my ic posts, and I do assume others want the same. Let's play. And thanks.



True. And agreed. I don't want you to not have fun. Sorry for any misunderstanding.

Sorry for the discussion everyone, I hope we can keep going together like friends.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, before I resolve the round, I need to clarify a few things:

1) Did Angis do two actions, or was it just one action with extra attack? The orcs will be surprised, so I guess it would be okay for everyone to post their actions for both round one and round two. This is further complicated, of course, by everyone delaying/readying, and made a bit complicated by how by-the-book 5e interacts (in this case poorly) with PBP. I've tried (this time) to play 5e "properly" and use Round One (orcs are surprised) rather than a "surprise round" - but the latter works better with PBP, in that it's clearer that everyone can act twice before the orcs go.

2) The fortifications are difficult terrain. If Dornuk hides, then he's moving at 1/4 speed for at least fifteen feet (so that 15 feet would take 60 feet of movement). Otherwise he can just charge (dash). My math says that he can reach the closest Orc (that would be Eye of Gruumsh #2) with 70 feet of movement. Sneaking up on him would be possible (because of the campfire smoke) but sometimes it's best to attack with speed. You made it this far without being spotted, is my point of starting you where I did.

3) @MetaVoid I assume Viarar is just going to follow Dornuk? You haven't posted any intent.


----------



## MetaVoid

@FitzTheRuke I had some electricity problems that lasted far too long. I'm back and will update all the threads I'm playing in. Sorry for disappearing.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

MetaVoid said:


> @FitzTheRuke I had some electricity problems that lasted far too long. I'm back and will update all the threads I'm playing in. Sorry for disappearing.



No problem. I was just a little worried about you. There's disasters all over the world. I've had players disappear suddenly before and I always worry something bad happened to them.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Folks - just to make sure I understand what is wanted from me: 

It was decided Tommi would not get into this fight (he'd need to be within 30', currently inside the barricade), but will instead hold back and pick off anyone who gets by to the North. Do I have that right?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Folks - just to make sure I understand what is wanted from me:
> 
> It was decided Tommi would not get into this fight (he'd need to be within 30', currently inside the barricade), but will instead hold back and pick off anyone who gets by to the North. Do I have that right?



I don't think Tommi has to stay out of the fight, myself. In my experience real world tactics (like holding a position) don't actually work that well in the game (it IS a game that is built for everyone to play after all) and you're generally better off with everyone dishing out as much damage as they can every round. But, much like you, @Kobold Stew , I am happy to defer to player's wishes.


----------



## MetaVoid

Kobold Stew said:


> Folks - just to make sure I understand what is wanted from me:
> 
> It was decided Tommi would not get into this fight (he'd need to be within 30', currently inside the barricade), but will instead hold back and pick off anyone who gets by to the North. Do I have that right?



The idea is you (and the rest of the north crew) don't let anyone run away to warn the castle. You can do whatever.


----------



## Neurotic

FitzTheRuke said:


> 2) The fortifications are difficult terrain. If Dornuk hides, then he's moving at 1/4 speed for at least fifteen feet (so that 15 feet would take 60 feet of movement). Otherwise he can just charge (dash). My math says that he can reach the closest Orc (that would be Eye of Gruumsh #2) with 70 feet of movement. Sneaking up on him would be possible (because of the campfire smoke) but sometimes it's best to attack with speed. You made it this far without being spotted, is my point of starting you where I did.



Dornuk did not 'hide' per se, he more like strolled into the barrikade counting on the distraction and his orcish looks to carry him through. So, full move to the barricade (maybe Deception would be better than Stealth).


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> Okay, before I resolve the round, I need to clarify a few things:
> 
> 1) Did Angis do two actions, or was it just one action with extra attack? The orcs will be surprised, so I guess it would be okay for everyone to post their actions for both round one and round two. This is further complicated, of course, by everyone delaying/readying, and made a bit complicated by how by-the-book 5e interacts (in this case poorly) with PBP. I've tried (this time) to play 5e "properly" and use Round One (orcs are surprised) rather than a "surprise round" - but the latter works better with PBP, in that it's clearer that everyone can act twice before the orcs go.



Okay. Angis is a little complicated. Angis is using a crossbow WITHOUT the Crossbow Expert feat, so he DOES NOT get his Extra Attack. BUT he does get HORDE BREAKER because there is another orc standing next to his target. So he does get 2 attacks, but the second has to be against a different target.

Edit to add: This MIGHT negate that?

*Loading.* Because of the time required to load this weapon, you can fire only one piece of ammunition from it when you use an action, bonus action, or reaction to fire it, regardless of the number of attacks you can normally make.

Specific beats general, but as DM you might have to decide if Loading is more specific than Horde Breaker?

Once on each of your turns when you make a weapon attack, you can make another attack with the same weapon against a different creature that is within 5 feet of the original target and within range of your weapon.

I really do need to get Angis a longbow now that I have Extra Attack.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'd think that Hordebreaker is more specific than Loading, as loading is a general equipment rule and hordebreaker is a subclass special ability. (Also, the oldschool player in me would rather see a dwarf use a crossbow than a longbow!)


----------



## mae4_king

I am looking for players who are eager to play, imaginative, and who will post often, since I am hoping to keep the game fast-paced. Any races and classes from the PHB, Volo’s and Xanathar’s are fine, I will consider others. No homebrew races or classes, but homebrew backgrounds will be considered, as long as they are reasonable. No evil characters, please.



_____________________________________________________________
Supply Chain Technology Trends to Open New Business Possibilities


----------



## FitzTheRuke

mae4_king said:


> I am looking for players who are eager to play, imaginative, and who will post often, since I am hoping to keep the game fast-paced. Any races and classes from the PHB, Volo’s and Xanathar’s are fine, I will consider others. No homebrew races or classes, but homebrew backgrounds will be considered, as long as they are reasonable. No evil characters, please.
> 
> 
> 
> _____________________________________________________________
> Supply Chain Technology Trends to Open New Business Possibilities



Hello! You seem to have had the wrong thread.


----------



## Neurotic

FitzTheRuke said:


> Hello! You seem to have had the wrong thread.



I think this is link-spam, look at the signature (but don't click!)


----------



## mae4_king

Neurotic said:


> I think this is link-spam, look at the signature (but don't click!)



It's just a company where I work)) I'm a game developer and an avid gamer


----------



## jmucchiello

mae4_king said:


> It's just a company where I work)) I'm a game developer and an avid gamer



And you are in the wrong forum. Try one of the forums in General Tabletop Discussion. The Playing the Game forums are for play-by-post games.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sorry I've taken so long to roll the round. Been stuck in partial move-limbo (moving in to a new condo that failed to line up with moving out of our old place). It's been truly hell but we are in now. Still lots of unboxing to do but I will get us rolling along here ASAP.


----------



## jmucchiello

Hope everything is going well.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Hope everything is going well.




Getting there, thanks! I really plan to get things moving here again soon, it's just such a gong-show here, I haven't quite found the time. Please bear with me!


----------



## Neurotic




----------



## jmucchiello

Happy new year, all.


----------



## Kobold Stew

And to you!


----------



## Neurotic

Happy!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yes, Happy New Year everyone. I will be updating this game soon, I promise. (I know I've said that before, but things are starting to calm down around here, so this time it'll be true!)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, I hope I haven't left it long enough that everyone forgets what's going on. If you feel like you were robbed some of your round two (we left it a bit vague as to if everyone was taking two rounds worth of actions (while the orcs were surprised) or not; Angis fired twice, as did Escella, I think. Dornuk and Vairar moved quite far. I think everyone other than Lionel took two turns, but I could be mistaken. I took the liberty of having Angis follow the other two, but he could stay on the rock if @KahlessNestor prefers. Lionel could take an extra action if @Prickly Pear wants.

Thanks for being patient with me. I hope we can get this game rolling at a regular pace again! I hope you're all still with me.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Actually, Angis only fired once. His turn just had two attacks in it. If he were using his axes, he'd have gotten four attacks.

Angis normal turn: Action Extra attack (two attacks), Two Weapon Fighting (one attack), Hordbreaker (1 attack against adjacent target). But since he's on his crossbow, he only gets 1 attack (Can't Extra Attack with a crossbow without Crossbow Expert), no Two Weapon Fighting, but he does get Hordebreaker.

Now if I can get a longbow, he'll get his extra attack back. Or get the feat. I prefer crossbows because they seem more dwarvish, and they do more damage, but he's already behind on his ASIs because of taking Dual Wield feat.


----------



## Neurotic

feat >> asi - more interesting if not more powerful.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Well then, Angis has a Round 2 Action then (I think I already moved him forward as far as he could have gone in round 2 by moving, so he could dash if he wants to get further forward and then move for round 3, or fire his crossbow again).


----------



## KahlessNestor

Neurotic said:


> feat >> asi - more interesting if not more powerful.



But all the build advice is always ASI your main stat first before taking feats. Only exception is VHuman that can start with a feat. But yeah, feats are fun, but then you get into actually rolling dice or forcing saving throws, and you find how quickly behind the curve you are.


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> Well then, Angis has a Round 2 Action then (I think I already moved him forward as far as he could have gone in round 2 by moving, so he could dash if he wants to get further forward and then move for round 3, or fire his crossbow again).



I'll throw two more crossbow attacks in, I guess, to copy the round I just posted. He'll probably shoot at the same orcs.

Heavy Crossbow Hunters Mark: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12
1D10+1D6+1 = [6]+[5]+1 = 12

Heavy Crossbow: 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22
1D10+1 = [6]+1 = 7


----------



## Neurotic

well, you don't HAVE to force saving throws if you buff more than debuff.
Angis can do damage with the weapons

On the other hand, you took melee feat first - you might consider strengthening that part of the character rather than branching into ranged. Or ask (beg ) for a retrain...

In 4e I was playing a dwarf fighter with STR 17, "high" con, dex and wis (14) - it was passable, fighter had enough to-hit bonuses I could hold my own...


----------



## KahlessNestor

Oh, melee is what he's focused on and what I'm building (strength first). It's just he's a dwarf (slow!), so it takes time to close, and firing ranged is tactically more sound than rushing in to get pummeled violently. By logic, he should just stay on that rock and make the orcs come to him. Closing the distance is only tactically sound if they also have ranged capability.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> Oh, melee is what he's focused on and what I'm building (strength first). It's just he's a dwarf (slow!), so it takes time to close, and firing ranged is tactically more sound than rushing in to get pummeled violently. By logic, he should just stay on that rock and make the orcs come to him. Closing the distance is only tactically sound if they also have ranged capability.




Sorry, is that what you want to do, rather than move up each round while firing?


----------



## KahlessNestor

No. Move and fire is what I wanted, because it gets him into melee and allows him to potentially do damage. Dashing is just a wasted turn, it seems to me. Doing some ranged damage before I get there might save me taking some damage because they might go down faster once I get there to hit them with axes. Also, now we know they have archers, so just sitting on that rock isn't going to do Angis any good 

The Charger feat would also be good for Angis, too LOL


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I like the march-forward-while-loading-and-firing approach. It "looks" cool in my head and I think it makes tactical sense in the game.


----------



## KahlessNestor

It also lets you "do" something. Dashing is boring


----------



## Prickly Pear

FitzTheRuke said:


> Okay, I hope I haven't left it long enough that everyone forgets what's going on. If you feel like you were robbed some of your round two (we left it a bit vague as to if everyone was taking two rounds worth of actions (while the orcs were surprised) or not; Angis fired twice, as did Escella, I think. Dornuk and Vairar moved quite far. I think everyone other than Lionel took two turns, but I could be mistaken. I took the liberty of having Angis follow the other two, but he could stay on the rock if @KahlessNestor prefers. Lionel could take an extra action if @Prickly Pear wants.
> 
> Thanks for being patient with me. I hope we can get this game rolling at a regular pace again! I hope you're all still with me.



No, Lionel had two attacks plus moving through difficult terrain. Don't wait for me. 

And Happy New Year!
I have been out camping the last week without any mobile connections so I have missed the busy period again!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Just as I thought I'd get all my games rolling along again at a decent pace (decent for PBP at any rate), I got sick. Probably Covid, though I didn't manage to get tested (I didn't have a car or access to a home test) I just stayed home for the isolation period. In spite of being home, I wasn't up to much in the way of _thinking_. At any rate, I'll try to keep things rolling along now. Thanks for playing!


----------



## jmucchiello

Feel better, man.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It was not my intention to fall so far behind in my games. Really, it's not a lack of time that's slowed me down, it's more a dip in morale. (Not for the game, just generally). I had a bit of a rough January. I was sick twice, the second WAS covid. The first thing was worse, but only lasted three or four days, while the covid was harder to shake. I was sick for nine days, and I still (this was a few weeks ago) have low-energy and a regular headache. My employee (who gave it to me) was sick for fifteen days. Everyone else I know (my wife and kids, and my other employee) managed to avoid it, thankfully.

So, I've just been trying to work up the morale to get going again. I'll do what I can to get things going ASAP. Thanks for waiting for me.


----------



## Neurotic

RL sucks. Covid sucks more


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Kobold Stew 's post kicked me in the pants enough to get me to finally roll the round! I hope you all are still with me here. I'll do my best to regain some momentum and keep up with the posts. @KahlessNestor , @MetaVoid , @Neurotic , @jmucchiello and @Prickly Pear (Just giving you all a shout-out to let you know that this game is back in action.) I hope you'll join me and that I haven't lost your faith (or patience!)


----------



## jmucchiello

If I had known everyone with Escella was going to run forward, she'd have cast Darkness on herself since she can see through it. She has 120 feet of darkvision and is currently more than 60 feet away from the nearest orc (assuming their darkvision is 60 feet). Oh well.

EDIT: Of course it's day time. Duh. Forgot.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> If I had known everyone with Escella was going to run forward, she'd have cast Darkness on herself since she can see through it. She has 120 feet of darkvision and is currently more than 60 feet away from the nearest orc (assuming their darkvision is 60 feet). Oh well.
> 
> EDIT: Of course it's day time. Duh. Forgot.




It's been a long time. Easy enough to forget details.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@jmucchiello Okay, I had a chance to look at the map and double-check javelin distances. It looks like Orc9 is 60 feet from Ecella, so his throw is just in range. Orc8 is 65 feet away (they had to slog through the 15 feet of difficult terrain of the trench), so he _does_ have disadvantage. Here's a reroll:

Attack: 1D20+5 = [15]+5 = 20


... Which looks like it still gets her. Damage stands.

@MetaVoid Right. I guess the 20 in my notes is Vairar's max potential AC, but his _current_ is 16 (no spell, not using his shield.) Good to know. 

@KahlessNestor has been unusually quiet. You okay, buddy?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

If anyone's wondering why it seems to have stalled again so soon, I've been waiting for Kahless, but I'll roll the round tomorrow if he doesn't show up. I was trying to be understanding with slow-to-realise-that-we're-going-again-players (not that I'm saying that's what's up with Kahless, I have no idea) but I really want to keep my momentum from dropping again, so I'll go soon, promise.


----------



## jmucchiello

Kahless' own games are stalled and he hasn't logged in since Monday.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Kahless' own games are stalled and he hasn't logged in since Monday.



He's been reliable for years. Hope he's just been busy or even better, on vacation.


----------



## jmucchiello

Hopefully. He's been visible in the PbP forum longer than I have.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I don't think I mentioned in my description, but even though everyone is busy, it would not have escaped their attention that one of the Dire Boar Riders has managed to mount his boar and has begun to move through the camp.


----------



## Prickly Pear

LOL. Tommi seems a little overconfident. The orog has 42 HP, so it's still alive. 
Also, Tommi can't Dodge as a bonus action, only Dash, Disengage and Hide (Cunning Action).


----------



## Kobold Stew

Absolutely he is overconfident, and he is trying something. I don't think I suggested he wouldn't be alive, though. (he won't be, though...)

You are right on the dodge, though, and so I'll let the action stand and just wipe the bonus. My bad.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Hey Team! 
In case you missed it round 5 was posted at the start of the week! Let's get this done!


----------



## jmucchiello

I'm waiting to see what Lionel does.


----------



## Prickly Pear

Sorry! I will post tomorrow.


----------



## jmucchiello

Whenever you are ready...


----------



## Prickly Pear

@jmucchiello, post is up!
Sorry, Lionel is not helping Escella but with a poor deception roll from the orc, the orc will fall.


----------



## jmucchiello

Great plan!  Escella can pot shot the boar rider for 240 feet.

I've been an idiot. I didn't realize Expeditious Retreat was a bonus action to cast. She could have been hundreds of feet away from those orcs.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Great plan!  Escella can pot shot the boar rider for 240 feet.
> 
> I've been an idiot. I didn't realize Expeditious Retreat was a bonus action to cast. She could have been hundreds of feet away from those orcs.




Live and learn. (Y'know, assuming she lives!)

I made the map really big assuming that there would be more distance. I admit, I have no idea what she's capable of, so I didn't think of anything in-specific, but I _did_ think you'd have some tricks up your sleeve. 

It's not over yet. Does Lionel or Escella have healing potions? (Or any other way of waking her up?)


----------



## Kobold Stew

Tommi was making his way towards her when he got caught up in the spikes. He can be there next turn (action to get through risk free, right?) and help stabilize next turn. He can cast goodberry.


----------



## jmucchiello

I'd be surprised if we had any potions after the fight at the estate.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> I'd be surprised if we had any potions after the fight at the estate.




Yeah, good point. I have no idea if anyone has any. I know where they can be bought in this game (a couple of spots in Daggerford) but I don't know when the last time any were acquired (or how often they've been used). It may have been months/years ago, after all!


----------



## Prickly Pear

No, Lionel has no means of healing left. Maybe we can find some potions on a fallen orc? 


> wink wink, nudge nudge, say no more!


----------



## Neurotic

Prickly Pear said:


> No, Lionel has no means of healing left. Maybe we can find some potions on a fallen orc?



Ooc: I've heard that orcs spleen is great for reviving the dead


----------



## MetaVoid

I was about to suggest running toward Escella to heal her, but now that Lunn ran after the shaman (not smart, @Neurotic ) I need to keep us in the fight somehow


----------



## jmucchiello

It's a little late now to challenge them for rights to lead the tribe, isn't it?


----------



## MetaVoid

I challenge you for the leadership of the tribe!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I don't think there's enough tribe left to challenge.

It's a good thing that Dornuk is still raging, otherwise he'd be in trouble.


----------



## Prickly Pear

FitzTheRuke said:


> I don't think there's enough tribe left to challenge.
> 
> It's a good thing that Dornuk is still raging, otherwise he'd be in trouble.




Yeah, I don’t think Dornuk loses rage when he misses, he losses it if he doesn’t take the attack action.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

OMG! We got the round rolled in under 48 hours! Way to go, gang! Let's get this fight done with and move on to the next stuff!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It occurred to me: Oh-Six can cast Cure Wounds.


----------



## Neurotic

Does Tommi know!?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Tommi doesn't, but KS does.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> Does Tommi know!?





Kobold Stew said:


> Tommi doesn't, but KS does.




Yeah, it doesn't matter if Tommi knows. Oh-Six would do it on its own without instruction. Even if Kobold is playing Oh-Six, it's not really doing what Tommi says (except for in the case of cooperative effort). It's independently helping. I have a whole story in my head about it (based on what Fradak was up to before disappearing) but with my own spin.


----------



## jmucchiello

We've already used Hit Dice to heal. Escella only has 2d6+1d8 and is down 22 hp.

Also, why are we here? I totally forget why we attacked a orc camp.


----------



## Neurotic

Just enough to replenish and take long rest in the camp


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> We've already used Hit Dice to heal. Escella only has 2d6+1d8 and is down 22 hp.
> 
> Also, why are we here? I totally forget why we attacked a orc camp.



Understandable, with how long things took. 

Recap: Thayan agents have been riling up local "evil" tribes. First, Goblinoids conquered Julkoun (the next town up the river from Daggerford) and raided the fishing villages closer by. Then, Orcs lay siege to Floshin Manor (and raided the towns there and Daggerford). These orcs lost (for the most part) and pulled back to the Ruins of Harpshield Castle. 

The party tracked them there. This camp (flying the Jagged Scythe banner) is just east of the road leading up the hill to the castle. It's banner is within sight of the castle tower. The party attacked it to, IIRC not "leave orcs at our backs" and "stop the castle from being alerted". 

My notes have Escella with 3/6 HD, and Vairar and Angis at 5/6. I have no idea if that is right, but it makes sense if you all were pretty beat up and had a long rest (regaining 3 HD).


----------



## jmucchiello

No we skipped the long rest after the fight at the manor and ran out to have more fighting. That's why we have HD spent and Escella is down half her spells. That's why we here I thought. To hit them while they were disorganized. Not to hold the camp.

*Escella Bok*
AC 14; HP 11/33; HD 1/1d8 2/5d6 PP18 SS* 2/4 1/3 1/2* SP 5/5


----------



## Neurotic

D&D 5E - (IC) Scourge of Daggerford
					

Angis Honack Floshin Estates/Pantry Morning Round 0  As things settled down, Angis returned to his mounted crossbow on the roof, just checking to make sure it was well after the battle. He told the watch to keep it ready, man it if there was trouble, and send for him if needed. Then he went down...




					www.enworld.org
				











						D&D 5E - (IC) Scourge of Daggerford
					

Angis Honack Floshin Estates/Pantry Morning Round 0  As things settled down, Angis returned to his mounted crossbow on the roof, just checking to make sure it was well after the battle. He told the watch to keep it ready, man it if there was trouble, and send for him if needed. Then he went down...




					www.enworld.org
				











						D&D 5E - (IC) Scourge of Daggerford
					

"No, no," Sir Darfin corrected Vairar who had missed some of the conversation while deep in his own thoughts, "By all means look into the orcs on your way to Ardeep Forest. Harpshield Castle is not hard to find; ten miles north and only a mile or so east of here."




					www.enworld.org
				




We agreed to look over the fort and their current state. On our way to gnolls forest.
We need rest.

If I read things correctly - there wasn't long rest in between fights which means Vairar and Angis are probably low on spells too. Last combat post says Vairar has 2 spells each of 2nd and 3rd level which means (with _silence _and _the guardians _and healing word) he has only single 3rd level slot (@MetaVoid correct me if I'm wrong)

So, either we maintain the illusion and walk around the camp AND REST or
Run away - no scouting of the fort. We can probably afford quick scouting if there are stealthy people who don't need short rest. Otherwise...we need to decide.

Lunn can survive on HD (even assuming half of them because fighting at the estate)
So, let's see the vote

1. We keep at the camp, scout if possible
2. We leave after quick scouting trip
3. We leave immediately and short rest once we're far enough away

Long rest in cases 2 and 3 would be at the far end of the night, once we're far enough away.
Do we have a way to send a report to the estate without returning there?

I like cheekiness of maintaing the camp, BUT the orcs are more active at night and we're inviting disaster. 
*I vote #2*


----------



## Kobold Stew

Tommi hasn't spent any dice (IC 2376), and could use a short rest soon. He's willing to go snooping, though, if that's what the group wants. If we are scouting, though, do we have a plan for what we'd do with the information? If we're not funnelling it back, then it is a needless risk.

We have broken the camp, though, and with no warning having gone out, it's something that perhaps the other camps won't learn of for several hours. 

I think we are not taking the fort ourselves in any case, but this should shake their morale. and leave them much more vulnerable. 

As I recall, we were going to hit this camp while it was unprepared, and then move on to fight gnolls in the forest. We haven't really done a search of this camp yet, though; I suspect that would be a good investment of 20 minutes for all of us -- search the tents, and find something to do with the war pigs. Poissibly stack bodies inside one of the tents or in a fire pit, if we care about such things. 

If we use Neurotic's options, though, I'd vote for 2 as well, but searhcing the camp seems more important than scouting.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> D&D 5E - (IC) Scourge of Daggerford
> 
> 
> Angis Honack Floshin Estates/Pantry Morning Round 0  As things settled down, Angis returned to his mounted crossbow on the roof, just checking to make sure it was well after the battle. He told the watch to keep it ready, man it if there was trouble, and send for him if needed. Then he went down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.enworld.org




This link shows me describing a long rest before you left Floshin Manor.



Neurotic said:


> Do we have a way to send a report to the estate without returning there?




Other than "Send Angis?" Not that I can think of.


Kobold Stew said:


> As I recall, we were going to hit this camp while it was unprepared, and then move on to fight gnolls in the forest.




The thing that needed scouting before continuing on to look for Gnolls was the Castle ruins, which you're still a half-mile away from (though you've seen it flying orcish banners, and IIRC Angis had some animals do some scouting? (I'm vague on the details).

At any rate, you should be able to pull of a Short Rest, here if you want to risk it, or elsewhere, if you want to be safe. A short rest will still give you just over an hour before dark, if you want to be out of this camp before then.


----------



## jmucchiello

FitzTheRuke said:


> This link shows me describing a long rest before you left Floshin Manor.




No, I distinctly recall us rushing out and not taking a long rest.









						D&D 5E - (IC) Scourge of Daggerford
					

"No, no," Sir Darfin corrected Vairar who had missed some of the conversation while deep in his own thoughts, "By all means look into the orcs on your way to Ardeep Forest. Harpshield Castle is not hard to find; ten miles north and only a mile or so east of here."




					www.enworld.org
				




See this says we still need rest. If we'd had a long rest, we'd all be good to go.


----------



## jmucchiello

Neurotic said:


> 1. We keep at the camp, scout if possible
> 2. We leave after quick scouting trip
> 3. We leave immediately and short rest once we're far enough away




Well, the idea of scouting the camp and then sneaking away for a short rest sounds good to me. If not one of the listed choices. I agree also that scouting the fort is useless if we then continue on to the gnoll camp. At best we should only scout the fort after dealing with the gnolls.

And if we aren't occupying the camp (and Escella is against that), we should just do a long rest and approach the gnolls in the morning. (Or midday given we still have 7-8 miles to go to get to them.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

The important post is this one: 

The Daggerfordians ate a small meal, tended their wounds, and caught up on some much-needed rest. It was early-afternoon when they gathered together in the dining hall for a meal and some discussion. The druids had scouted the grounds and could confirm that the orcs had dispersed. The consensus was that the horde had broken into smaller groups, likely returning to their various lands, while the main force had turned toward Harpshield Castle (a ruined place some twenty miles to the north, at the south-eastern edge of the Ardeep forest).

This information led to a discussion of Gnolls in the western part of the same woods. Here, Escella was able to tell the tale of her ordeal and some connections were made to what happened to Titus and Shalendra.



*OOC:*@jmucchiello please share as much or as little as you like about Escella's ordeal. If you'd rather, I'll do it. In attendance are the PCs, Sir Darfin, Sarel the Raven Druid, and Dornuk the half-orc (and a couple of servants). I'll have Sir Darfin recount his interview with Shalendra after a few of you have posted. Oh! Long Rest. Not quite a level-up yet, though. Normally I'd reward you with one, but I did one just before the last battle. Next milestone.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

The OOC says that you had a long rest. This is before even discussing where you would go next (but after repelling the siege). This would be why I have most of you at full Hit Dice. The ones that aren't at full HD had gone through them all (or most of them) earlier. I _was_ wrong about how far the manor is away, though. It's "only" eleven miles away to the south. Technically, it would be only a little after dark when you got there. It's only a bit further than Nandar Lodge (which is more like 9 miles to the west).

At any rate, you can easily short rest now. You just have to decide where you want to do it.

I'll revise Neurotic's options list:

1) Short Rest here and then scout the castle at night.
2) Abandon the camp and short rest nearby in the forest. Then choose to scout the castle or move on.
3) Abandon the camp and move on to Nandar Lodge (where you can probably get a long rest).


----------



## jmucchiello

FitzTheRuke said:


> The important post is this one:
> 
> The Daggerfordians ate a small meal, tended their wounds, and caught up on some much-needed rest.



Yes, a short rest after battle. The whole point was that we were heading out while the orcs were still disorganized from their defeat. I don't think 8 hours after their defeat they would still be disorganized. We entered that orc camp as two orcs were fighting for leadership. That fight didn't happen 8 hours earlier? All I know is we showed up at this fight with people down spells. When would we have used them after a long rest?

This is from the first post of the battle at the orc camp. When did Escella and Vairar cast those spells after the long rest?

*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Angis* AC14(15) HP 58/58 HD 5/6 PP15* SS 1/4 0/2
*Dornuk* AC18* HP 71/71 PP14* MA 3/3 BM 3/3 S.dc15
*Escella* AC14 HP 33/33 HD 4/6 PP18 SS 2/4 1/3 1/2 SP 5/5
*Lionel* AC16 HP 51/51 HD 6/6 PP14
*Tommi* AC14 HP 39/39 HD 6/6 PP17
*Vairar* AC18*(20*) HP 45/45 HD 5/6 PP13* SS 1/4 2/3 2/3
(NPCs)
*Oh-Six* AC13(18) HP 22/22 PP15(20)* Shock+5,1d8; SS 3/3 fly60'


----------



## MetaVoid

We're here to get info and weaken the orcs. First part is done. Scouting - info can be sent by animals, random encountered elves, freed slaves (although I sent the boar handler away  )

My vote is scout and away.
I don't think we had long rest, but I'm willing to be persuaded otherwise


----------



## jmucchiello

I say we do a short loot of the camp and then head to the lodge for a long rest. Weakening the orcs had a time limit. The gnolls don't.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It's a good point about the spell slots, (I admit, I'm terrible at keeping track of your spell slots in either direction), but you'd definitely have less Hit Dice than that mentions if you didn't get a long rest, and that post says in the OOC part of it that it was a long rest.

As far as leaving it eight hours before following the orcs northward (and the orcs having not yet dealt with gaps in their leadership) goes, well... it was a routed army. Admittedly a very small army, but still... getting themselves reorganized ten miles to the north after fighting all night long... probably took some time. The orcs needed their own rests, too.

I probably just forgot to update the spell slots.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So here's what was posted for the last round of the last fight before this one:

*Angis* AC14(15) HP 3/58 HD 2/6 PP15* SS 2/4 2/2
*Escella* AC14 HP 1/33 HD 1/6 PP18 SS 2/4 1/3 1/2 SP 5/5 (Str-2)
*Lionel* AC16 HP 47/51 HD 5/6 PP14 (Str-4)
*Tommi* AC14 HP 0/39 (dying) HD 3/6 PP17 (Str-4)
*Vairar* AC18*(20*) HP 21/45 HD 2/6 PP13* SS 1/4 2/3 2/3

Then Angis took 4 damage and failed a death save, and Vairar healed Tommi (for 6) and Angis (for 7)... then everyone raided a pantry for some magical honey (healing everyone about half-way and Vairar cast Prayer of Healing. Angis cast a level 2 CureLW. And lists his Spell Slots at 1/4 and 0/2 (which make my notes up there wrong). 

At any rate it's a bit messed up. Let's say it WAS a Long Rest, just to move on. Please give yourself an Audit for whatever spells you used in this fight (and if you used any before. I'm pretty sure Angis did.) The Hit Dice in the list above this one should be correct, and you can use those when we decide where to take a short rest.


----------



## jmucchiello

I have a file that I keep all my character statblocks in. I don't use your statblocks at all for Escella.

The difference is Escella didn't use anything but cantrips because she was low on spells. Notice her spell line is identical before and after the fight.

In any case, water under a bridge. 

To the group: I suppose with a short rest we handle more combat. But I don't think that's worth our time. We should get away from here after looting the camp, the orcs must have been getting paid. Then we head to the Cabin on the way to the gnoll's camp. And then on the way back we scout the fortress.

That's my proposal.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Fine by Tommi.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I noticed while searching for evidence of a rest that I described Floshin Manor and Harpshield Castle as both 20 miles apart, and 11, in two different places. This is because it IS 20 miles from the Manor, but only 11 from the edge of the Estate. Either way, it's further than the ruined Lodge, which is 9 miles west.


----------



## Prickly Pear

FWIW, I was treating that rest before we left the manor as a long rest according the OOC in this post.


FitzTheRuke said:


> The Daggerfordians ate a small meal, tended their wounds, and caught up on some much-needed rest. It was early-afternoon when they gathered together in the dining hall for a meal and some discussion. The druids had scouted the grounds and could confirm that the orcs had dispersed. The consensus was that the horde had broken into smaller groups, likely returning to their various lands, while the main force had turned toward Harpshield Castle (a ruined place some twenty miles to the north, at the south-eastern edge of the Ardeep forest).
> 
> This information led to a discussion of Gnolls in the western part of the same woods. Here, Escella was able to tell the tale of her ordeal and some connections were made to what happened to Titus and Shalendra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> @jmucchiello please share as much or as little as you like about Escella's ordeal. If you'd rather, I'll do it. In attendance are the PCs, Sir Darfin, Sarel the Raven Druid, and Dornuk the half-orc (and a couple of servants). I'll have Sir Darfin recount his interview with Shalendra after a few of you have posted. *Oh! Long Rest*. Not quite a level-up yet, though. Normally I'd reward you with one, but I did one just before the last battle. Next milestone.



Lionel was at full health and had all his HD available. 
I guess that Escella would have all spell slots available since she did not use any during this orc fight. 

I think we should have a short rest and scout the castle and then continue on to the gnolls.


----------



## jmucchiello

Scouting the castle is useless if we don't then get that information to the Estate. That's why I think we check it out on the way back. We can start discussing this IC perhaps.


----------



## Neurotic

jmucchiello said:


> Scouting the castle is useless if we don't then get that information to the Estate. That's why I think we check it out on the way back. We can start discussing this IC perhaps.



It's not useless, we may not have the time later and we can (with luck) meet someone or simply devise a way to send the info


----------



## FitzTheRuke

And we can always send Angis with the info, if KN doesn't return. Also, I think one of the reasons to "scout" the castle is to assess just exactly what remains of the orc threat. For all we know, they are regrouping and gathering reinforcements for another assault on Floshin Manor. They had a goal, (which was probably to take over that secret room with the portals so they could add an entire Thayan Orc Army to their numbers) which they DIDN'T succeed on. Are they done? That's the question here. Might be a little urgent.


----------



## MetaVoid

FitzTheRuke said:


> And we can always send Angis with the info, if KN doesn't return. Also, I think one of the reasons to "scout" the castle is to assess just exactly what remains of the orc threat. For all we know, they are regrouping and gathering reinforcements for another assault on Floshin Manor. They had a goal, (which was probably to take over that secret room with the portals so they could add an entire Thayan Orc Army to their numbers) which they DIDN'T succeed on. Are they done? That's the question here. Might be a little urgent.



We send Angis and if KN returns you just intercept him with some guards/scouts, gives his info and Angis returns to the group


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Can everyone post here their Short Rest Healing? I did Angis, who has 54/58 HP and 1/6 HD left. (Assuming there was no more magic healing or other bonusses). I also went back and audited his Spell Slots. KN definitely had him take a long rest back at the manor, and we both had him at 2/4 (level 1) and 1/2 (Level 2) slots. 

Please double-check your HP, HD, and limited use class features (like spell slots) and give me a post as to where you are at. I've got a quick encounter ready to go (you'll see how/why) but I need to know where we are at.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Tommi was at 19/39 (IC 2507), with six hit dice. Spending 3d8+3=18 at a short rest gets him to 37 hit points, with 3 dice left.
He picks up pebbles on the way, and refills his pockets. He has stopped trying to keep Gutter clean.


----------



## jmucchiello

Hit Dice for healing: 2D6 = [1, 4] = 5 + 2
Hit Dice for healing: 1D8 + 1 = [1]+1 = 2

*Escella Bok*
AC 14; HP 20/33; HD 0; PP18 SS 4/4 3/3 2/2 SP 5/5

So we were resetting spells at the mansion, right? But hit dice are were still short.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Hit Dice for healing: 2D6 = [1, 4] = 5 + 2
> Hit Dice for healing: 1D8 + 1 = [1]+1 = 2
> 
> *Escella Bok*
> AC 14; HP 20/33; HD 0; PP18 SS 4/4 3/3 2/2 SP 5/5
> 
> So we were resetting spells at the mansion, right? But hit dice are were still short.




You got it. Turns out Escella could have let loose a little with her spells. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## jmucchiello

FitzTheRuke said:


> You got it. Turns out Escella could have let loose a little with her spells. Sorry for the confusion.



I'm rather annoyed at that whole combat. Not because of you. But because I never cast Expeditious Retreat because I didn't realize it was a bonus action spell. And next level up she needs to acquire quicken spell.


----------



## MetaVoid

Short rest healing: 4D8+8 = [4, 4, 3, 2]+8 = 21 - I think that puts him at only 29/45

More healing a bit later - there is work to be done.


----------



## Prickly Pear

Short rest healing (HD): 1D8 = [3] = 3
1D8 = [7] = 7
And I forgot to add Con +3 to each dice roll. Total healing 16 HP.
Lionel is at full health; 51/51 HP and 4 HD left.
He has no class abilities that recharges with short rest.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Just @Neurotic Lunn Dornuk to Short Rest!


----------



## Neurotic

Mom visiting. Post a bit later.

Leave the boar and run?


----------



## Prickly Pear

That's what I was thinking too but I think Tommi is a bit soppy about the pig...


----------



## jmucchiello

Neurotic said:


> Mom visiting. Post a bit later.
> 
> Leave the boar and run?



Sound good to me. Let the orcs waste resources dealing with the Gricks.

Which way is the castle on the map?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Awww you guys are heartless! (LOL. I am mostly kidding, you can do whatever you want).

The castle is 400 feet from the treeline, off the right hand side. (East).


----------



## Kobold Stew

Prickly Pear said:


> That's what I was thinking too but I think Tommi is a bit soppy about the pig...



Nonsense. If you want to bolt, we can bolt.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Am I the only one who loves the Pig? _Sniff_ You monsters!


----------



## jmucchiello

I have no idea why we brought it with us. But, hey if it gets attacked by Gricks instead of us, Great!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> I have no idea why we brought it with us. But, hey if it gets attacked by Gricks instead of us, Great!



It could actually maul you at any time. It's not anywhere near as cute as I have been pretending. Still, I'm not lying: I kinda like it. Let's see what happens...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Nope. Poor thing tried to escape and follow you, but it got taken down by opportunity attacks.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Looks like meat's back on the menu, boys.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Let's see what this old dwarf has in him!

Hey, @Neurotic it looks like I still haven't got Lunn Dornuk's Hit Dice rolls for the short rest. (Or any posts from you lately - you okay?)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Neurotic and @MetaVoid, neither of you have posted in a bit, so I had you setting up camp. I hope you'll find time asap to post a turn.

EDIT: I just noticed that I already bugged you, Neurotic, and it was only a few hours ago! I don't know how I forgot that already, but there you have it. Please only take it as how eager I am to read your next post, and not as too much pressure.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm trying to keep my own momentum going in my games, so they don't slow down like they did early in the year. But I need your help! (This goes for everyone.) If you can find time to post, please do! Even a short comment will let me know that you're ready to move forward.


----------



## MetaVoid

Sorry, I was out on a tour for two weeks, covering for covid-sick colleague. It came in suddenly so I had no chance to check-in. I've only came back last night. Mobile access in not easy in the wilderness  Great joy of tourism is that you don't get to enjoy holidays


----------



## FitzTheRuke

MetaVoid said:


> Sorry, I was out on a tour for two weeks, covering for covid-sick colleague. It came in suddenly so I had no chance to check-in. I've only came back last night. Mobile access in not easy in the wilderness  Great joy of tourism is that you don't get to enjoy holidays



Welcome back!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Answers to a few already asked questions:

Yes, Vairar and Dornuk are to the side of the easiest way in and out.
Yes, Lionel would have advantage if he range attacks.
Yes, Escella can have an EB "readied" and turn and fire. They know she's there, though.
In fact, only Tommi and Lionel count as "hidden" ATM, the others are just "not in plain sight".


----------



## jmucchiello

FitzTheRuke said:


> Yes, Escella can have an EB "readied" and turn and fire. They know she's there, though.



She didn't manage to stealth and hide? There's lots of rock for her to have disappeared behind.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> She didn't manage to stealth and hide? There's lots of rock for her to have disappeared behind.




Depends, I guess: Did she spend her action on hiding, or did she spend it on readying an Eldritch Blast? You kinda suggested both. I figured the latter took priority, but it's up to you.


----------



## jmucchiello

Hiding was more important as evidenced by her next action.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Hiding was more important as evidenced by her next action.




Then we will go with that. She's hidden like the other two. Helgrim, Dornuk and Vairar all donned shields, IIRC, so they are hunkered down behind cover, but not hidden. (Which doesn't automatically mean that the monsters know they are there, exactly, it just means that the monsters will find them easily if they try to.)


----------



## Prickly Pear

Sorry, @Kobold Stew, I thought that Tommi was in range for AG26... I should have counted the squares.


----------



## Kobold Stew

ha ha ha -- no worries. (he wouldn't have got SA in any case).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Vairar and Dornuk might want to rush out and rescue Tommi before I get a chance to post the Gnolls' turns... just sayin'.


----------



## Prickly Pear

Kobold Stew said:


> ha ha ha -- no worries. (he wouldn't have got SA in any case).



It makes for a good story instead, right?


----------



## Neurotic

FitzTheRuke said:


> Vairar and Dornuk might want to rush out and rescue Tommi before I get a chance to post the Gnolls' turns... just sayin'.



So that Vairar can nag again at both of us (Tommi and Lunn)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@MetaVoid ? I think we are waiting for you.


----------



## MetaVoid

Sorry, incoming!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hey, I learned a new trick: I'm gonna put all your spell save dcs in your status bars. 

Save me looking it up: What's your spell save dc?


----------



## jmucchiello

Escella's is 13.


----------



## MetaVoid

Vairar save DC is 14


----------



## Prickly Pear

I’m away at the moment with limited internet access. I will post when I can, otherwise FitzTheRuke can post for me so that you don’t need to wait. I’m fine with that


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sorry gang, I thought I was still waiting on someone, but I think it's me we're waiting for. I'd have resolved this round a long time ago if I had known. My bad! I'll get to it ASAP.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Looks like it's over anyway. It's strange. I really thought that I had posted more, and that there were players who hadn't. Things were left not where I thought they were at all. I guess I must have done some thinking on it in my head, and then didn't get back to it for long enough to have thought that I'd posted the things that I'd thought of. 

Oh well. You can have a long rest now, though you might want to post a double-watch.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'd like to press forward. The only thing I need to know is if @jmucchiello Escella will take the group to the place where she was caught in a pit, or if she will keep that to herself and go to where Helgrim last saw Gnolls. (Or something else if anyone wants to interject.)


----------



## jmucchiello

*OOC:*


No way Escella wants to revisit the pit unless the gnoll shaman turns out not to be with the main gnoll encampment


----------



## Neurotic

I'm on a sports/business trip until Sunday.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kay. I'm working on the Gnolls location(s). I'll have a post soon!


----------



## MetaVoid

Sorry, dropped the ball on the games, busy pre-season.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

MetaVoid said:


> Sorry, dropped the ball on the games, busy pre-season.



S'okay. Glad to know you're still with us.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@jmucchiello I assume my notes that say that Escella is at 8 HP are incorrect. Didn't you all have a long rest recently? Am I forgetting something?


----------



## jmucchiello

I thought she just took 20-odd damage. Did I subtract wrong? We started out the fight full.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> I thought she just took 20-odd damage. Did I subtract wrong? We started out the fight full.




You are correct. I am forgetting things.

Edit: Though my notes have her at 7, for some reason.


----------



## JustinCase

Neurotic said:


> Not quite. You kill it with your second attack and the third can then kill the other worg. Now I'm sorry I attacked  Unless @FitzTheRuke allows for you killing it before Lunn started.
> 
> But the only difference would be him taking cover instead of attacking (move to  T9 or thereabout)



Taking this here to avoid cluttering up the IC thread. 

In general I prefer to keep my posts largely the same, even if it turns out I missed something that could've changed the outcome. I know that's not optimal sometimes, but hey, it's just a game. My bad for missing the bless rolls.

But also, I usually look to the DM to decide how to deal with these things. Does the DM want to retcon the situation? I'm cool with that. But I don't expect him to.


----------



## jmucchiello

At a table, in real time, forgetting you have bless, which was cast 10 minutes ago, and remembering 20 minutes later would be really disruptive.

PBP, forgetting you have bless, which was cast 4 days ago, and remembering 6 hours later is usually not very disruptive. 

The difference in timing should make PBP far more forgiving about forgetting things and also retconning. Still a GM call.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I agree with all of you. I wouldn't _disallow_ this retcon (especially if I haven't posted yet), but I'm also not particularly bothered by some damage wasted on an overkill. I often feel that the desire to maximize the perfect use of every action can bog the game down.

I might feel differently if I thought you would _lose_ the fight without that extra x damage! I'm always rooting for the PCs. 

My final word is: If anyone feels particularly passionate about it, I'd certainly allow it. It doesn't seem like it's a big deal in this particular case, so let's move on.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Fitz, can you please confirm whether there are any rogues (or immediate enemies within range), other than the gnolls that have just appeared?


----------



## Neurotic

FitzTheRuke said:


> I agree with all of you. I wouldn't _disallow_ this retcon (especially if I haven't posted yet), but I'm also not particularly bothered by some damage wasted on an overkill. I often feel that the desire to maximize the perfect use of every action can bog the game down.
> 
> I might feel differently if I thought you would _lose_ the fight without that extra x damage! I'm always rooting for the PCs.
> 
> My final word is: If anyone feels particularly passionate about it, I'd certainly allow it. It doesn't seem like it's a big deal in this particular case, so let's move on.



Depends on what unkilled worg does 
I won't argue


----------



## MetaVoid

What do you think about Fog cloud obscuring the camp? it would confuse, but it would also warn them and we couldn't really range-attack the gnolls, only the wargs?


----------



## Neurotic

If you cover the closer worg instead, fire could be focused on another and couple of us could run toward the prisoners


----------



## JustinCase

I think that's a nice plan. Alternatively, create the fog a little further away, hopefully drawing some enemies while we move around. (Of course, a well-aimed pebble into the bushes in the distance may have the same effect.)


----------



## jmucchiello

There's no reason to run toward the prisoners until the gnolls are all dead. It's not like the prisoners will be able to run away.


----------



## Kobold Stew

It might buy us a round, as they work their way out of the fog (presumably not knowing from which direction its attacker comes, even assuming they make the leap to magic immeidately.) Will definitely spread things out.


----------



## jmucchiello

And Escella can create an area of darkness she can see through. But that isn't subtle.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Feel free to discuss it, of course, but I think you might be in danger of overanalysing it. I'm not saying that you should "just attack"... but pick a plan and go for it.


----------



## MetaVoid

jmucchiello said:


> There's no reason to run toward the prisoners until the gnolls are all dead. It's not like the prisoners will be able to run away.



I believe the idea is to prevent gnolls from killing them without protection?


----------



## MetaVoid

I'm going with fog against one worg, closest one. Vairar will go toward the prisoners after that. But he can wait until everyone shoots it first, if it drops down fog can go elsewhere.


----------



## jmucchiello

MetaVoid said:


> I believe the idea is to prevent gnolls from killing them without protection?



Why would they do that? For all they know we are just highwaymen trying to kill them. Taking actions that don't save their own lives in the event we are interested in the prisoners makes no sense. I don't think Gnolls are known for their dedication to "the cause" above their dedication to "staying alive".


----------



## Neurotic

They may not be, but would any of us think the same way or risk the prisoners on a hunch?
I wouldn't rush in, risking life and limb for unknown humans who might be highwaymen fir all we know. But I can see it the other way


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Why would they do that? For all they know we are just highwaymen trying to kill them. Taking actions that don't save their own lives in the event we are interested in the prisoners makes no sense. I don't think Gnolls are known for their dedication to "the cause" above their dedication to "staying alive".



Gnolls are generally unpredictable psychopaths who will certainly do things that "just don't make sense". However, there's no reason to think that they would hold live prisoners only to kill them just because someone starts attacking them. Unless, of course, you make it obvious that you're here to rescue them. _Then_ the gnolls _might_ kill them to spite you, or hold them hostage to influence you. Then again, they are far more likely to just try to kill _you_.


----------



## jmucchiello

FitzTheRuke said:


> make it obvious that you're here to rescue them. _Then_ the gnolls _might_ kill them to spite you,



This is precisely the point I was failing to make before.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

We have a bit of a mess. Everyone attacked the same Worg as the fog would obscure. That seems off to me, so I'm gonna play fast-and-loose with your targeting. I'll make all the long-range attacks go to the further away Worg and the close-range ones go to the closer one. This will give the closer one a chance to attack, which I suppose you probably meant to avoid, but the fog cloud is best where it also obscures the route to the camp, to keep the gnolls from noticing their guards go down. Trust me, this will work as intended, if not 100% as you meant for it to go down.


----------



## jmucchiello

I waited on Escella specifically because I wanted to be sure at least one of the worgs dies. As long as this is not disrupted, sure.


----------



## Neurotic

Metavoid said he waits for everyone to attack


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> Metavoid said he waits for everyone to attack



Technically, he said he waits for Escella, but It really doesn't matter. You hit him. I just felt like describing it the other way around because it "sounds" better to me based on the timing of your climbing down the hill. If it had been important, I'd have left it.


----------



## jmucchiello

I am expressing my displeasure. Escalla would go for the worg who could do damage to her or her friends first. Please do not edit the scene like this again.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> I am expressing my displeasure. Escalla would go for the worg who could do damage to her or her friends first. Please do not edit the scene like this again.




Sigh. Whatever.

I was trying to move things along and I felt that not alerting the camp (by say, moving the cloud up to the other worg, so that any gnoll that looked down the path could watch you all shoot the other worg, or NOT having the fog cloud there when you shoot the worg, which would amount to the same thing and THEN have the cloud surrounding a dead body (and therefore have been pointless to cast).

I was trying to make the round work as close to what seemed to be your group's intent as possible, but if a PC taking a little bit of damage gets under your skin, well, I don't know what to tell you.

EDIT: (Having reread what I wrote, it comes off as more annoyed than I probably mean it to be - I will take your complaint under advisement, but please understand that the round was a bit of a mess, as I pointed out a few posts back. I did my best to work it out. Maybe this time wasn't the best. PBP can be tricky, unless you want to spend even _longer_ each round (already takes forever). We do what we can.)


----------



## MetaVoid

I wouldn't mind if the fog obscures the body of the dead worg, that way even if gnolls or the other worg see something amiss, they don't immediately feel the threat of death.

And yes, I was waiting for everyone to go (Escella is explicitly mentioned because I thought only she didn't have a go at the worg)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Does how I worked it out not work for everyone, then? It seemed like a better use of your attacks and spells to me. You'll almost definitely achieve your goal of taking out the worgs here - the other way I don't really see it. I dunno. I can't guess what you're thinking. I guess I should have just had you overkill worg2 and leave worg1 alone to raise the alarm?


----------



## MetaVoid

I'm fine with the result


----------



## Neurotic

It works for me. I mentioned at the start of the last fight that the shield is on unless otherwise stated. So, yes, the shield is up (as I said, he learned from that orc encounter  )


----------



## JustinCase

Fine by me.


----------



## jmucchiello

I'd rather not dwell on it.


----------



## Prickly Pear

All good with me.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm sure we are all eagerly digesting the news about OneD&D. 

If anyone is wondering what it means for this game, I will answer:

Only one thing: I will try again (I had given up) to remember Inspiration. It's not that I didn't like it, just that I never remember it. As such, I am going to implement the rule that you gain it on a nat20 from any d20 "Test". That said, because of the way PBP works, I often get you all to volunteer to roll ability checks in case I want to ask for one (just to skip the back-and-forth and save time). I don't use them in cases where I wouldn't have asked for them (I use them only to narrate fluff, not for actual ruling on success or failure). 

SO... I will only award Inspiration for 20's rolled on ability checks if I _use_ the result. To make that easier for you, you can assume that any time you roll a 20, you gain Inspiration (if you already have it, you can give it away. If you don't specify who, I will do it). I will let you know if the check did not apply (I think this will be rare enough not to be a big deal).

 To get us started, I am going to award everyone Inspiration now. You all have it! Try not to forget to use your inspiration!


----------



## jmucchiello

Haven't looked 1D&D at all. I think I've aged out of chasing D&D versions. Only took me 40 years.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Haven't looked 1D&D at all. I think I've aged out of chasing D&D versions. Only took me 40 years.



Reasonable.


----------



## jmucchiello

It'll come out. I'll look at it. I'll consider buying it if a lot of people are playing it and I want to play with them. In the past I've bought too many RPGs I never played. As I said, older, perhaps wiser.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, now that we've reached the destination that is the main part of a new chapter, let's see if we can get this game rolling along at a reasonable pace again, shall we? You with me?


----------



## jmucchiello

Escella - History: 1D20 = [14] = 14

Which direction are we approaching from?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Escella - History: 1D20 = [14] = 14
> 
> Which direction are we approaching from?



I guess you can't see yourselves, it being so small, but you're down there in the south-east corner.


----------



## jmucchiello

Now I forget why we were coming here. I was expecting more gnolls.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Now I forget why we were coming here. I was expecting more gnolls.



I think you'll find that there's a gnoll or two around here somewhere...


----------



## Kobold Stew

Was that Tommi's action for r 1, or is that what put s into round 1? (can Tommi go again?)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Was that Tommi's action for r 1, or is that what put s into round 1? (can Tommi go again?)











*OOC:*


Let's call that R1.


----------



## jmucchiello

Escella would be nowhere near Tommi. She thought it was foolish to be over there, IIRC. She would have been near the door the others are entering.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Escella would be nowhere near Tommi. She thought it was foolish to be over there, IIRC. She would have been near the door the others are entering.



That would be why I left you in the middle, so you could keep an eye on both groups. But if you like, I'll move her up to the door. Heck, if you like, she can go inside.


----------



## jmucchiello

She wouldn't go first. She's a squishy sorcerer.


----------



## Neurotic

I though we're entering that building where Tommi is 
Posting something later today


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> I though we're entering that building where Tommi is
> Posting something later today



Tommi is at the corner of the Stables. No doors on that side. Only door near you is the ground floor servant's entrance on the left.


----------



## jmucchiello

I've only now noticed there was a tunnel. I wasn't aware the door we were headed into was not connect to the rest of the building. Sigh.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> I've only now noticed there was a tunnel. I wasn't aware the door we were headed into was not connect to the rest of the building. Sigh.



Sorry, it IS connected by the second floor. When I removed the roof to show you the inside, it removed the overhang as well. The second floor goes across the space between the two buildings. The worg is currently about to run under the passway.


----------



## jmucchiello

FitzTheRuke said:


> Sorry, it IS connected by the second floor. When I removed the roof to show you the inside, it removed the overhang as well. The second floor goes across the space between the two buildings. The worg is currently about to run under the passway.



Yes, but I thought we were in a safe corner (short of something flying over the building). Doesn't matter now. But it seems like an important detail we failed our perception checks to notice.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Yes, but I thought we were in a safe corner (short of something flying over the building). Doesn't matter now. But it seems like an important detail we failed our perception checks to notice.




It WAS darn safe until you made a bunch of noise. Even then, you all could have gone inside before the worgs could get there.


----------



## jmucchiello

It wasn't safe. There were three directions an attack could come from (again ignoring the sky). I thought the number of directions was only two.

And just rushing into an unknown door isn't exactly a great plan. I am curious where the worg in the tunnel started its turn that it got that close so fast. And what noise was made in that direction to attract it.

Still, doesn't matter now.


----------



## Neurotic

The noise was Vairar opening the door without a rogue checking it for traps.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> It wasn't safe. There were three directions an attack could come from (again ignoring the sky). I thought the number of directions was only two.
> 
> And just rushing into an unknown door isn't exactly a great plan. I am curious where the worg in the tunnel started its turn that it got that close so fast. And what noise was made in that direction to attract it.
> 
> Still, doesn't matter now.



I moved the worgs twice because no one was posting, other than perhaps some "readied"-style actions that would never trigger, because no one was around.

(It still works out round-wise, because it works like this: Vairar made a crashing sound, they wandered over to check it out, Tommi & Grottur shot one dead, they moved again. It will be Tommi & Grottur's turn again before they move again. No actual extra turns involved, just moved them so you could shoot instead of stand around).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Also, the difference that the third path makes (that you find somehow makes you "unsafe") consists of about 80 feet of movement, or about 1 round of a hyena worg running (if it had to go around the building). AKA 1 more round of standing around doing nothing while the bad guys move.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, sorry about the wait. Round is rolled. Maybe we should discuss here what the actual plan is, or we can just wing it. Which is fine, really. All I ask is that you get back to actually doing stuff!


----------



## Prickly Pear

OK. I'm next!
Sorry for being absent but life got busy for a little bit.


----------



## jmucchiello

Who decided Escella and Tommi were the youngest? Nobody in the RG has an age on their character.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Who decided Escella and Tommi were the youngest? Nobody in the RG has an age on their character.




Tommi and _Lionel_ are youngest. Escella is probably next, but only because Vairar and Helgrim are old. It's hard to say how old Lunn is, but he's definitely not young, being "old friends" with a 500 year old elf-lord.

Ages are not specified, sure, but things have been established over the course of the story. Of course, you have the final say on Escella's age, but I can see why other PCs (other than Tommi and Lionel) might think of her as 'young'.


----------



## jmucchiello

I assume she's like 30 years old or so. Perhaps she should be flattered for still being considered youthful in appearance. If she valued such an evaluation.


----------



## MetaVoid

I was going more for the vibe "it's not the age it's mileage", but yes, as an elf, Vairar is probably oldest except _maybe_ for Helgrim


----------



## JustinCase

Age is nothing but a number!


----------



## jmucchiello

I'm confused. The window is not the same place we were shot at from?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> I'm confused. The window is not the same place we were shot at from?



No, not the window that Lionel was boosted to. That one is a broken stained glass window on the main building's entrance hall. You were shot at from a shuttered window on the second floor (above the service room that you went into). I will return with a map and draw a couple of arrows.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You are invited to read my short essay on PBP


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sorry the game is at a bit of a snail's pace ATM. I've been busy and distracted. Hey, I haven't seen @JustinCase on here in awhile. Hope you're okay, JC!


----------



## Prickly Pear

Since I joined partway through the adventure, I never really understood where we were going. I just had a look on the map and was surprised to see that we are within spitting distance of Waterdeep. We could just pop in for a drink, if we wanted to!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yup. These are Waterdhavian noble houses hunting lodges. 

If you want to follow along, the party went from Daggerford east to Laughing Hollow (where they met a magic Elk) to Joulkoun, which they liberated from Hobgoblins. Returning to Daggerford by the Delimbiyr Route (road), Titus went to Waterdeep, Tommi visited Floshin Estate, Dandin did some trade by sea to Waterdeep. Later, hearing that the Floshin Estate was under attack by orcs, they took the ridge-trail there (two towns not seen on this map exist along the way). They defended the estate, then went north to Harpshield Castle, then west to Nandar Lodge, where they met Helgrim, and then north-west to Phylund Lodge. Escella ranged north of Daggerford as part of their scouts, venturing as far as here, where she had trouble with these gnolls. All evidence leads to Red Wizards of Thay causing most of these troubles, for reasons still vague.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Merry Christmas (or holiday of your choice), gang! As always, thanks for playing. We will keep on moving along soon!


----------



## jmucchiello

Merry Christmas


----------



## Neurotic

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Prickly Pear

Happy new year!


----------

